# Connections



## PurpleFi

To all my special friends around the world. This is the best place to make connection.
Thank you all for your friendship.
PurpleV


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> To all my special friends around the world. This is the best place to make connection.
> Thank you all for your friendship.
> PurpleV


A wonderful good morning to you also, let me be the first to answer your call of friendship :thumbup: The people I have met & spoken to through here have given me more depth, you are all very special to me. I thank you also for you the friendship


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> To all my special friends around the world. This is the best place to make connection.
> Thank you all for your friendship.
> PurpleV


Yay I'm here :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi

Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx


----------



## patrican

Thought you all might like this :XD: 

WHERE I HAVE AND HAVE NOT BEEN

I have been in many places, but I've never been in Cahoots. Apparently, you can't go alone. You have to be in Cahoots with someone.

I've also never been in Cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there. I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport; you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my friends, family and work.

I would like to go to Conclusions, but you have to jump, and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore.

I have also been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go, and I try not to visit there too often. I've been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm.

Sometimes I'm in Capable, and I go there more often as I'm getting older. One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenalin flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age I need all the stimuli I can get!

But one place I dont ever want to be is in Continent.


Love to all :XD: Patticake


----------



## PurpleFi

At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
Here they are


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx


It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are


They are totally gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup: You are such a clever Purple :-D :-D Need a purple smiley face :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> Thought you all might like this :XD:
> 
> WHERE I HAVE AND HAVE NOT BEEN
> 
> I have been in many places, but I've never been in Cahoots. Apparently, you can't go alone. You have to be in Cahoots with someone.
> 
> I've also never been in Cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there. I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport; you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my friends, family and work.
> 
> I would like to go to Conclusions, but you have to jump, and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore.
> 
> I have also been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go, and I try not to visit there too often. I've been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm.
> 
> Sometimes I'm in Capable, and I go there more often as I'm getting older. One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenalin flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age I need all the stimuli I can get!
> 
> But one place I dont ever want to be is in Continent.
> 
> Love to all :XD: Patticake


That is absolutely brilliant and oh so true. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
Click to expand...

Did you notice earlier that Pengwin was talking about dancing. So I said what with her dancing and Susan dancing we should all dance in York. How I wish that you and Patticake could come with us. Perhaps one day you can come on a visit.


----------



## patrican

Just because we are on a new thread, have to repost this


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> They are totally gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup: You are such a clever Purple :-D :-D Need a purple smiley face :XD:
Click to expand...

And I nearly lost them before I had finished them as my daughter's MIL liked them so much. So I have promised to make her a pair.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you notice earlier that Pengwin was talking about dancing. So I said what with her dancing and Susan dancing we should all dance in York. How I wish that you and Patticake could come with us. Perhaps one day you can come on a visit.
Click to expand...

I love bush dancing! And I will be with you all in spirit if not in body. :XD: I absolutely, definitely and wholeheartedly love to come over there one day. Maybe Judi and I could escape together  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> Just because we are on a new thread, have to repost this


That is lovely. I used to do a lot of cross stitch, but my eyes can't cope with it any more. I've even done 40 sts to the inch count.


----------



## PurpleFi

I love bush dancing! And I will be with you all in spirit if not in body. :XD: I absolutely, definitely and wholeheartedly love to come over there one day. Maybe Judi and I could escape together :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

You'd be more than welcome here. xxx


----------



## linkan

Ok found you all  
Hello everyone  
Good to be here , Purple can we post a link to this thread on the old thread ?


----------



## linkan

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53701-2.html#921034

is this the right link ?? LOL


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> They are totally gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup: You are such a clever Purple :-D :-D Need a purple smiley face :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I nearly lost them before I had finished them as my daughter's MIL liked them so much. So I have promised to make her a pair.
Click to expand...

That's the trouble with making such wonderful things all the time :-D . It's lovely to make things for others to - it's good to give others joy.

I'm talking to Judi on the phone and typing at the same time - hope I'm making sense


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Ok found you all
> Hello everyone
> Good to be here , Purple can we post a link to this thread on the old thread ?


I pmed everyone so they should find it ok.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are


Looooooove the socks xxxx.

I just realised that I have undone all the projects that I have previously completed, so I have nothing to show for my ptroubles hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

That's the trouble with making such wonderful things all the time :-D . It's lovely to make things for others to - it's good to give others joy.

I'm talking to Judi on the phone and typing at the same time - hope I'm making sense [/quote]

Multi tasking, how clever is that. I don't make things for everyone that asks only those that are special to me and I know will appreciate them.


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok found you all
> Hello everyone
> Good to be here , Purple can we post a link to this thread on the old thread ?
> 
> 
> 
> I pmed everyone so they should find it ok.
Click to expand...

I hope its okay i did post the link to get anyone who cant find us or who gets confused .. if they click on it they come right to page one  Is that ok?? I hope i didnt overstep myself


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because we are on a new thread, have to repost this
> 
> 
> 
> That is lovely. I used to do a lot of cross stitch, but my eyes can't cope with it any more. I've even done 40 sts to the inch count.
Click to expand...

Know what you mean about the eyes :? . Have told my dd that she is never to buy another x-stitch kit and if she does, I won't be doing it - too much angst. My youngest dd broke my bright light as well so my time for doing it is limited ;-)


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53701-2.html#921034
> 
> is this the right link ?? LOL


Hi Ange, how are you today?


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> Ok found you all
> Hello everyone
> Good to be here , Purple can we post a link to this thread on the old thread ?


Hi Angela - did you get some sleep or should you still be asleep and can't. Nice to see you anyway


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> That's the trouble with making such wonderful things all the time :-D . It's lovely to make things for others to - it's good to give others joy.
> 
> I'm talking to Judi on the phone and typing at the same time - hope I'm making sense


Multi tasking, how clever is that. I don't make things for everyone that asks only those that are special to me and I know will appreciate them.[/quote]

Does playing with the dog & posting, count as multi-tasking?


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> That's the trouble with making such wonderful things all the time :-D . It's lovely to make things for others to - it's good to give others joy.
> 
> I'm talking to Judi on the phone and typing at the same time - hope I'm making sense


Multi tasking, how clever is that. I don't make things for everyone that asks only those that are special to me and I know will appreciate them.[/quote]

Very sensible - I make things for family and only special friends as well - would never get anything done otherwise


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Looooooove the socks xxxx.
> 
> I just realised that I have undone all the projects that I have previously completed, so I have nothing to show for my ptroubles hahaha
Click to expand...

That will never do - make sure you keep the photos just to reassure yourself that you have really done stuff otherwise you might start going loopier :XD:


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
Click to expand...

Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok found you all
> Hello everyone
> Good to be here , Purple can we post a link to this thread on the old thread ?
> 
> 
> 
> I pmed everyone so they should find it ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope its okay i did post the link to get anyone who cant find us or who gets confused .. if they click on it they come right to page one  Is that ok?? I hope i didnt overstep myself
Click to expand...

Hi Angela, Hopefully everyone should find us. How are you now?


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
Click to expand...

Very tuneful. Can I join in.


----------



## linkan

WOW ... where to start 

Ok first of all 

We are a family of friends ...
We are allowed to disagree , argue , get angry and then forgive each other , we are allowed to be hurt and recover and we are allowed to speak our minds . 
But like all families we will let you know from the get go that as a family we care , protect and treasure each other , no unkindness will be tolerated to one of our own ..
Pam , Your loved  
I hope that everyone who enters here feels the love and friendship that we all share . . if not , ah so oh well to ya 

NOW ....
GSusan .... GORGEOUS sweater !!! Everything you do looks so professional and perfect  
McPasty i love the frog you did a wonderful job too !  
Purple ... the socks are purple and look great so of course i love them too , are you still getting any use out of your purple knee ??  
who did i miss ?? 
Hi Judi , i am like you i have either taken stuff apart or not finished it , or given it away already


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Looooooove the socks xxxx.
> 
> I just realised that I have undone all the projects that I have previously completed, so I have nothing to show for my ptroubles hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wilRl never do - make sure you keep the photos just to reassure yourself that you have really done stuff otherwise you might start going loopier :XD:
Click to expand...

for now, I am just trying to make something that stays made :shock:


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
Click to expand...

Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Looooooove the socks xxxx.
> 
> I just realised that I have undone all the projects that I have previously completed, so I have nothing to show for my ptroubles hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wilRl never do - make sure you keep the photos just to reassure yourself that you have really done stuff otherwise you might start going loopier :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for now, I am just trying to make something that stays made :shock:
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan :?


----------



## linkan

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

hi auntie p


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> WOW ... where to start
> 
> Ok first of all
> 
> We are a family of friends ...
> We are allowed to disagree , argue , get angry and then forgive each other , we are allowed to be hurt and recover and we are allowed to speak our minds .
> But like all families we will let you know from the get go that as a family we care , protect and treasure each other , no unkindness will be tolerated to one of our own ..
> Pam , Your loved
> I hope that everyone who enters here feels the love and friendship that we all share . . if not , ah so oh well to ya
> 
> NOW ....
> GSusan .... GORGEOUS sweater !!! Everything you do looks so professional and perfect
> McPasty i love the frog you did a wonderful job too !
> Purple ... the socks are purple and look great so of course i love them too , are you still getting any use out of your purple knee ??
> who did i miss ??
> Hi Judi , i am like you i have either taken stuff apart or not finished it , or given it away already


Angela - sorry correcction required - Ann (McPasty) has the dog, I Anne (Patticake) have the frog........get it? :XD:


----------



## linkan

Im okay , i didnt get more than a few hours sleep , just couldnt be comfy  
BUT , i am up and picked up DS's sweater again , i got inspired to keep going by GSusan's lovely work


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> WOW ... where to start
> 
> Ok first of all
> 
> We are a family of friends ...
> We are allowed to disagree , argue , get angry and then forgive each other , we are allowed to be hurt and recover and we are allowed to speak our minds .
> But like all families we will let you know from the get go that as a family we care , protect and treasure each other , no unkindness will be tolerated to one of our own ..
> Pam , Your loved
> I hope that everyone who enters here feels the love and friendship that we all share . . if not , ah so oh well to ya
> 
> NOW ....
> GSusan .... GORGEOUS sweater !!! Everything you do looks so professional and perfect
> McPasty i love the frog you did a wonderful job too !
> Purple ... the socks are purple and look great so of course i love them too , are you still getting any use out of your purple knee ??
> who did i miss ??
> Hi Judi , i am like you i have either taken stuff apart or not finished it , or given it away already


Wear my purple knee most days. And I shall most definitely wear it when I go to see the specialist on Wednesday and when he exclaims how brilliantly I have recovered I shall say it's all down to my purple knee from my special friend in America, xxx


----------



## linkan

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ... where to start
> 
> Ok first of all
> 
> We are a family of friends ...
> We are allowed to disagree , argue , get angry and then forgive each other , we are allowed to be hurt and recover and we are allowed to speak our minds .
> But like all families we will let you know from the get go that as a family we care , protect and treasure each other , no unkindness will be tolerated to one of our own ..
> Pam , Your loved
> I hope that everyone who enters here feels the love and friendship that we all share . . if not , ah so oh well to ya
> 
> NOW ....
> GSusan .... GORGEOUS sweater !!! Everything you do looks so professional and perfect
> McPasty i love the frog you did a wonderful job too !
> Purple ... the socks are purple and look great so of course i love them too , are you still getting any use out of your purple knee ??
> who did i miss ??
> Hi Judi , i am like you i have either taken stuff apart or not finished it , or given it away already
> 
> 
> 
> Angela - sorry correcction required - Ann (McPasty) has the dog, I Anne (Patticake) have the frog........get it? :XD:
Click to expand...

Oh dear im loopy !! Im so sorry !! Its really beautiful   
sorry sorry sorry  
Loooove yoooou


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi auntie p
Click to expand...

Hello dearie (spoken with proper auntie sounding voice)


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

"Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ... where to start
> 
> Ok first of all
> 
> We are a family of friends ...
> We are allowed to disagree , argue , get angry and then forgive each other , we are allowed to be hurt and recover and we are allowed to speak our minds .
> But like all families we will let you know from the get go that as a family we care , protect and treasure each other , no unkindness will be tolerated to one of our own ..
> Pam , Your loved
> I hope that everyone who enters here feels the love and friendship that we all share . . if not , ah so oh well to ya
> 
> NOW ....
> GSusan .... GORGEOUS sweater !!! Everything you do looks so professional and perfect
> McPasty i love the frog you did a wonderful job too !
> Purple ... the socks are purple and look great so of course i love them too , are you still getting any use out of your purple knee ??
> who did i miss ??
> Hi Judi , i am like you i have either taken stuff apart or not finished it , or given it away already
> 
> 
> 
> Wear my purple knee most days. And I shall most definitely wear it when I go to see the specialist on Wednesday and when he exclaims how brilliantly I have recovered I shall say it's all down to my purple knee from my special friend in America, xxx
Click to expand...

  awwwww  
Your so sweet ! Im so tickled you like it and use it


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ... where to start
> 
> Ok first of all
> 
> We are a family of friends ...
> We are allowed to disagree , argue , get angry and then forgive each other , we are allowed to be hurt and recover and we are allowed to speak our minds .
> But like all families we will let you know from the get go that as a family we care , protect and treasure each other , no unkindness will be tolerated to one of our own ..
> Pam , Your loved
> I hope that everyone who enters here feels the love and friendship that we all share . . if not , ah so oh well to ya
> 
> NOW ....
> GSusan .... GORGEOUS sweater !!! Everything you do looks so professional and perfect
> McPasty i love the frog you did a wonderful job too !
> Purple ... the socks are purple and look great so of course i love them too , are you still getting any use out of your purple knee ??
> who did i miss ??
> Hi Judi , i am like you i have either taken stuff apart or not finished it , or given it away already
> 
> 
> 
> Angela - sorry correcction required - Ann (McPasty) has the dog, I Anne (Patticake) have the frog........get it? :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear im loopy !! Im so sorry !! Its really beautiful
> sorry sorry sorry
> Loooove yoooou
Click to expand...

Quite ok - just thought I'd better sort the dogs and frogs :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ... where to start
> 
> Ok first of all
> 
> We are a family of friends ...
> We are allowed to disagree , argue , get angry and then forgive each other , we are allowed to be hurt and recover and we are allowed to speak our minds .
> But like all families we will let you know from the get go that as a family we care , protect and treasure each other , no unkindness will be tolerated to one of our own ..
> Pam , Your loved
> I hope that everyone who enters here feels the love and friendship that we all share . . if not , ah so oh well to ya
> 
> NOW ....
> GSusan .... GORGEOUS sweater !!! Everything you do looks so professional and perfect
> McPasty i love the frog you did a wonderful job too !
> Purple ... the socks are purple and look great so of course i love them too , are you still getting any use out of your purple knee ??
> who did i miss ??
> Hi Judi , i am like you i have either taken stuff apart or not finished it , or given it away already
> 
> 
> 
> Wear my purple knee most days. And I shall most definitely wear it when I go to see the specialist on Wednesday and when he exclaims how brilliantly I have recovered I shall say it's all down to my purple knee from my special friend in America, xxx
Click to expand...

And he shall be suitably impressed by all :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......
Click to expand...

haha we could all be tone deaf and just dont know it till we try it right LOL 
Either way it would be entertaining to all of us LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:[/quote]

Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:[/quote]

"Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......[/quote]

I used to have a lovely contralto voice, but after years of teaching swimming it is less than perfect now.
And on that note it has just past mid night her and I must get my beauty sleep or I will be fit for nothing tomorrow. Night night from me and good morning to Xiang and Patticake, and evening to Angela. Catch you later at some point. Love you all
PurpleV xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Im okay , i didnt get more than a few hours sleep , just couldnt be comfy
> BUT , i am up and picked up DS's sweater again , i got inspired to keep going by GSusan's lovely work


That's ok, we are getting lots of practice :-( :XD: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:


Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:[/quote]

"Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......[/quote]

I used to have a lovely contralto voice, but after years of teaching swimming it is less than perfect now.
And on that note it has just past mid night her and I must get my beauty sleep or I will be fit for nothing tomorrow. Night night from me and good morning to Xiang and Patticake, and evening to Angela. Catch you later at some point. Love you all
PurpleV xxxxx[/quote]

Good night Purple


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha we could all be tone deaf and just dont know it till we try it right LOL
> Either way it would be entertaining to all of us LOL
Click to expand...

I'm too shy to sing in public ........unless I dress up in disguise and my alter ego appears :XD: ....could be scary :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im okay , i didnt get more than a few hours sleep , just couldnt be comfy
> BUT , i am up and picked up DS's sweater again , i got inspired to keep going by GSusan's lovely work
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, we are getting lots of practice :-( :XD: :XD: :roll:
Click to expand...

yes we are 

Goodnight Purple


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:


Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:[/quote]

"Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......[/quote]

I used to have a lovely contralto voice, but after years of teaching swimming it is less than perfect now.
And on that note it has just past mid night her and I must get my beauty sleep or I will be fit for nothing tomorrow. Night night from me and good morning to Xiang and Patticake, and evening to Angela. Catch you later at some point. Love you all
PurpleV xxxxx[/quote]

Good night Purple - thanks for continuing the thread over here - love, Patticake


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha we could all be tone deaf and just dont know it till we try it right LOL
> Either way it would be entertaining to all of us LOL
Click to expand...

Does that matter? We will love it, anyway ...... Hahaha


----------



## linkan

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha we could all be tone deaf and just dont know it till we try it right LOL
> Either way it would be entertaining to all of us LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm too shy to sing in public ........unless I dress up in disguise and my alter ego appears :XD: ....could be scary :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Oh i am sure you have a lovely voice  Sing it loud


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha we could all be tone deaf and just dont know it till we try it right LOL
> Either way it would be entertaining to all of us LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm too shy to sing in public ........unless I dress up in disguise and my alter ego appears :XD: ....could be scary :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i am sure you have a lovely voice  Sing it loud
Click to expand...

More like squawk :XD:


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha we could all be tone deaf and just dont know it till we try it right LOL
> Either way it would be entertaining to all of us LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm too shy to sing in public ........unless I dress up in disguise and my alter ego appears :XD: ....could be scary :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I didn't say they would SEE us hahaha


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha we could all be tone deaf and just dont know it till we try it right LOL
> Either way it would be entertaining to all of us LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that matter? We will love it, anyway ...... Hahaha
Click to expand...

Of course it doesnt matter LOL  and yurp we would love it and cherish it for sure


----------



## patrican

Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha[/quote]

Very tuneful. Can I join in.[/quote]

Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:[/quote]

Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:[/quote]

"Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......[/quote]

haha we could all be tone deaf and just dont know it till we try it right LOL 
Either way it would be entertaining to all of us LOL[/quote]

Does that matter? We will love it, anyway ...... Hahaha[/quote]

Of course it doesnt matter LOL  and yurp we would love it and cherish it for sure [/quote]

Now for synchronisation purposes - what time would we all be able to do this????? ........No let's not go there :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD:


----------



## linkan

Im so slow right now i really dont know exactly what we are talking about but that we are all gonna sing a song LOl 

i think the sleep deprivation is taking its toll i have to keep correcting my speech haha spelling that is .. 
and i cant focus very well on what i am doing .... not to mention the drooling and falling asleep sitting up .. HAHAHA


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha we could all be tone deaf and just dont know it till we try it right LOL
> Either way it would be entertaining to all of us LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm too shy to sing in public ........unless I dress up in disguise and my alter ego appears :XD: ....could be scary :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they would SEE us hahaha
Click to expand...

If it's on skype - that involves visual doesn't it?? :-D


----------



## linkan

i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> Im so slow right now i really dont know exactly what we are talking about but that we are all gonna sing a song LOl
> 
> i think the sleep deprivation is taking its toll i have to keep correcting my speech haha spelling that is ..
> and i cant focus very well on what i am doing .... not to mention the drooling and falling asleep sitting up .. HAHAHA


Do we ever know what we are talking about on here? :mrgreen: :XD:

You go and rest up Ang. You need rest and relaxation for recovery. Off you go  Love Auntie P. (authoritarian voice now) :XD:


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol


Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:


----------



## linkan

Hubby wants to have a chat to make a list to prepare for when i have my Op .. I will talk to you ladies later  

Love you both  
Have a good day today


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> Hubby wants to have a chat to make a list to prepare for when i have my Op .. I will talk to you ladies later
> 
> Love you both
> Have a good day today


Ooroo, look after yourself


----------



## linkan

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so slow right now i really dont know exactly what we are talking about but that we are all gonna sing a song LOl
> 
> i think the sleep deprivation is taking its toll i have to keep correcting my speech haha spelling that is ..
> and i cant focus very well on what i am doing .... not to mention the drooling and falling asleep sitting up .. HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Do we ever know what we are talking about on here? :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> You go and rest up Ang. You need rest and relaxation for recovery. Off you go  Love Auntie P. (authoritarian voice now) :XD:
Click to expand...

Ok i will just say its because you told me to  
Miss you guys , i feel like we havent gotten to chat in so long :| 
well i guess i will try for later  lots of love XOXO


----------



## nitz8catz

Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:22 pm EST and -5'C (23'F). 
Has anyone ever told you ladies that you talk A LOT!!!
At this rate we'll be starting a new thread every month!
Thank you, thank you, thank you Linkan for the link.
Thanks PurpleV for the post. 
I FOUND YOU, ha ha ha


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so slow right now i really dont know exactly what we are talking about but that we are all gonna sing a song LOl
> 
> i think the sleep deprivation is taking its toll i have to keep correcting my speech haha spelling that is ..
> and i cant focus very well on what i am doing .... not to mention the drooling and falling asleep sitting up .. HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Do we ever know what we are talking about on here? :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> You go and rest up Ang. You need rest and relaxation for recovery. Off you go  Love Auntie P. (authoritarian voice now) :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok i will just say its because you told me to
> Miss you guys , i feel like we havent gotten to chat in so long :|
> well i guess i will try for later  lots of love XOXO
Click to expand...

Just have to get the last word in don't you??!!! :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Hubby wants to have a chat to make a list to prepare for when i have my Op .. I will talk to you ladies later
> 
> Love you both
> Have a good day today


Bye Ange, get some sleep haha xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Anne, frogs are awesome. They do look like A LOT of work!


----------



## patrican

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:22 pm EST and -5'C (23'F).
> Has anyone ever told you ladies that you talk A LOT!!!
> At this rate we'll be starting a new thread every month!
> Thank you, thank you, thank you Linkan for the link.
> Thanks PurpleV for the post.
> I FOUND YOU, ha ha ha


Nitzi!!! Long time no see - how are you up there in the frozen north? I'm not s'posed to be here at this time of day....shhh :XD:


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so slow right now i really dont know exactly what we are talking about but that we are all gonna sing a song LOl
> 
> i think the sleep deprivation is taking its toll i have to keep correcting my speech haha spelling that is ..
> and i cant focus very well on what i am doing .... not to mention the drooling and falling asleep sitting up .. HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Do we ever know what we are talking about on here? :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> You go and rest up Ang. You need rest and relaxation for recovery. Off you go  Love Auntie P. (authoritarian voice now) :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok i will just say its because you told me to
> Miss you guys , i feel like we havent gotten to chat in so long :|
> well i guess i will try for later  lots of love XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just have to get the last word in don't you??!!! :mrgreen: :XD:
Click to expand...

Anne, you should go & galavant while you have the car lol


----------



## patrican

nitz8catz said:


> Anne, frogs are awesome. They do look like A LOT of work!


Thank you ......and oh, they are!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz

I think I have Skype on my iPod, but a fat lot of good that would do, it's only a 3" screen.


----------



## nitz8catz

patrican said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:22 pm EST and -5'C (23'F).
> Has anyone ever told you ladies that you talk A LOT!!!
> At this rate we'll be starting a new thread every month!
> Thank you, thank you, thank you Linkan for the link.
> Thanks PurpleV for the post.
> I FOUND YOU, ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> Nitzi!!! Long time no see - how are you up there in the frozen north? I'm not s'posed to be here at this time of day....shhh :XD:
Click to expand...

It's not very frozen, there were men golfing on the golf course. In January. Who says you're not s'posed to be here at this time of day? Smack em and tell em you can do what you want.


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so slow right now i really dont know exactly what we are talking about but that we are all gonna sing a song LOl
> 
> i think the sleep deprivation is taking its toll i have to keep correcting my speech haha spelling that is ..
> and i cant focus very well on what i am doing .... not to mention the drooling and falling asleep sitting up .. HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Do we ever know what we are talking about on here? :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> You go and rest up Ang. You need rest and relaxation for recovery. Off you go  Love Auntie P. (authoritarian voice now) :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok i will just say its because you told me to
> Miss you guys , i feel like we havent gotten to chat in so long :|
> well i guess i will try for later  lots of love XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just have to get the last word in don't you??!!! :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anne, you should go & galavant while you have the car lol
Click to expand...

I should and will....promise....but the kids are folding their papers now. When they've finished we will doi the "fling boogie" thing and I will be out of here. I will soon start behaving :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so slow right now i really dont know exactly what we are talking about but that we are all gonna sing a song LOl
> 
> i think the sleep deprivation is taking its toll i have to keep correcting my speech haha spelling that is ..
> and i cant focus very well on what i am doing .... not to mention the drooling and falling asleep sitting up .. HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Do we ever know what we are talking about on here? :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> You go and rest up Ang. You need rest and relaxation for recovery. Off you go  Love Auntie P. (authoritarian voice now) :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok i will just say its because you told me to
> Miss you guys , i feel like we havent gotten to chat in so long :|
> well i guess i will try for later  lots of love XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just have to get the last word in don't you??!!! :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anne, you should go & galavant while you have the car lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should and will....promise....but the kids are folding their papers now. When they've finished we will doi the "fling boogie" thing and I will be out of here. I will soon start behaving :mrgreen: :XD:
Click to expand...

But misbehaving is a lot more fun


----------



## patrican

nitz8catz said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:22 pm EST and -5'C (23'F).
> Has anyone ever told you ladies that you talk A LOT!!!
> At this rate we'll be starting a new thread every month!
> Thank you, thank you, thank you Linkan for the link.
> Thanks PurpleV for the post.
> I FOUND YOU, ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> Nitzi!!! Long time no see - how are you up there in the frozen north? I'm not s'posed to be here at this time of day....shhh :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not very frozen, there were men golfing on the golf course. In January. Who says you're not s'posed to be here at this time of day? Smack em and tell em you can do what you want.
Click to expand...

I tell me :lol: and I ain't gonna smack myself haha :mrgreen:


----------



## patrican

nitz8catz said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so slow right now i really dont know exactly what we are talking about but that we are all gonna sing a song LOl
> 
> i think the sleep deprivation is taking its toll i have to keep correcting my speech haha spelling that is ..
> and i cant focus very well on what i am doing .... not to mention the drooling and falling asleep sitting up .. HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Do we ever know what we are talking about on here? :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> You go and rest up Ang. You need rest and relaxation for recovery. Off you go  Love Auntie P. (authoritarian voice now) :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok i will just say its because you told me to
> Miss you guys , i feel like we havent gotten to chat in so long :|
> well i guess i will try for later  lots of love XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just have to get the last word in don't you??!!! :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anne, you should go & galavant while you have the car lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should and will....promise....but the kids are folding their papers now. When they've finished we will doi the "fling boogie" thing and I will be out of here. I will soon start behaving :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But misbehaving is a lot more fun
Click to expand...

So true, so true :lol: :lol:


----------



## patrican

Ok - just realised it's 11 am :shock: :shock: . Sorry Nitzi, but I really do have to go. Will catch up another time. :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz

patrican said:


> Ok - just realised it's 11 am :shock: :shock: . Sorry Nitzi, but I really do have to go. Will catch up another time. :thumbup:


Bye, and have a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just had to comfort a bunch of cats. Mum's boyfriend Stuart sneezed and they all went flying.


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to leave for a bit. I've still got wash to finish, 4 litter boxes to clean and then throw myself in the shower. So many things to do on the weekend, so little time. I'm going to keep my iPod on, so I'll be back as soon as I've done.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Anne, frogs are awesome. They do look like A LOT of work!


Hello Nitzi, I am about to go & attack my kitchen & prepare for a visit from GK's


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I just had to comfort a bunch of cats. Mum's boyfriend Stuart sneezed and they all went flying.


Sorry about the frightened cats, but the picture in my head is hilarious haha


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have to leave for a bit. I've still got wash to finish, 4 litter boxes to clean and then throw myself in the shower. So many things to do on the weekend, so little time. I'm going to keep my iPod on, so I'll be back as soon as I've done.


Sorry, Nitzi but I also have to leave now & do some work around the place, so that my house is a lot more organised. Bye for now xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I think I'm on by myself. Oh well.
DD broke her crochet hook so I had to take her to the store to get another. Luckily the Zellers about 6 kms from here has a good yarn section, and they had one in stock.
We also got supplies for supper. Stuart usually comes over on Sunday so we got lamb chops that I simmered in salad dressing. 
DD and I have been working on the baby jackets to go to the African charity.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've started the hat to go with it. I also have a stocking stitch version that I'm going to try next. The variegated yarn does look as good in garter stitch.
DD does a crochet version of the jacket. The variegated yarn pools nicer with crochet.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've started the hat to go with it. I also have a stocking stitch version that I'm going to try next. The variegated yarn does look as good in garter stitch.
> DD does a crochet version of the jacket. The variegated yarn pools nicer with crochet.


Hi Nitzi, just dropping in while I have a rest after sweeping the floors. I have to pace myself, otherwise I get exhausted. So is it Sunday morning for you, now?


----------



## nitz8catz

From the Good afternoon thread:
GrandmaSusan you're such a perfectionist! Hubby's jumper is lovely and the neckline looks perfect.
Pengwin, if you like the chocolate orange slices with pop rocks, I'll send you all that I have. I'm never going eat another.
Luvy, I missed you. I'm so glad your furbaby came home.
Yarni, we all love you, and will all defend you.
mumtoSophy, the cup cake look wonderful. Sophy is going to have a terrific party.


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've started the hat to go with it. I also have a stocking stitch version that I'm going to try next. The variegated yarn does look as good in garter stitch.
> DD does a crochet version of the jacket. The variegated yarn pools nicer with crochet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, just dropping in while I have a rest after sweeping the floors. I have to pace myself, otherwise I get exhausted. So is it Sunday morning for you, now?
Click to expand...

It's Sunday night. 
I don't sweep anymore. I've got swiffers and a swiffer vac. They're better for picking up the cat hair from the hardwood floors.


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've started the hat to go with it. I also have a stocking stitch version that I'm going to try next. The variegated yarn does look as good in garter stitch.
> DD does a crochet version of the jacket. The variegated yarn pools nicer with crochet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, just dropping in while I have a rest after sweeping the floors. I have to pace myself, otherwise I get exhausted. So is it Sunday morning for you, now?
Click to expand...

Don't overdo.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've started the hat to go with it. I also have a stocking stitch version that I'm going to try next. The variegated yarn does look as good in garter stitch.
> DD does a crochet version of the jacket. The variegated yarn pools nicer with crochet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, just dropping in while I have a rest after sweeping the floors. I have to pace myself, otherwise I get exhausted. So is it Sunday morning for you, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't overdo.
Click to expand...

I have learnt when to stop, & when to start again 
:XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz

I broke two blinds this weekend.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I broke two blinds this weekend.


Woah, the infamous Venetian blind ......... I have broken many of those in my time haha


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I broke two blinds this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, the infamous Venetian blind ......... I have broken many of those in my time haha
Click to expand...

These are only 3 years old. The govt made us replace all the blinds bacause of PVC and lead in the materials. The old ones were over 10 years old and never broke. The new "safer" blinds seem to be brittle.


----------



## nitz8catz

The cats e to bed gonr egads. The cats have all gone to bed a nd my wee device here is having issues.
I'm going top sign off and plug it in for the night. Hopefully it will work better after a rest.
nighrt5 all


----------



## patrican

The current status of Frogs - tada (hopefully  )


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say they would SEE us hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's on skype - that involves visual doesn't it?? :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just disable the camera :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> The current status of Frogs - tada (hopefully  )


Very nice, well done xxx


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say they would SEE us hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's on skype - that involves visual doesn't it?? :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just disable the camera :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But then there's no point 'cos my sound is already disabled hahaha - could make it very interesting.....not! :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

I have been very busy today, cleaning & sorting & getting all excited over my present.

Ange, your gift arrived today. thank you. Is the crocheted item to put in hair, or to wear as a ring (it fits my finger & looks quite nice) :-D :-D :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie

Yes it's a wonderful place,with wonderful people,fromall over the world and as you say all our friend's.I'm so greatful to have found such a wonderful place,it's a shame our politition's don't know about us all.


----------



## Xiang

kiwiannie said:


> Yes it's a wonderful place,with wonderful people,fromall over the world and as you say all our friend's.I'm so greatful to have found such a wonderful place,it's a shame our politition's don't know about us all.


Hello Kiwiannie, yes .... the polititions might just learn something from us :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

BRB, just changing machines lol


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you notice earlier that Pengwin was talking about dancing. So I said what with her dancing and Susan dancing we should all dance in York. How I wish that you and Patticake could come with us. Perhaps one day you can come on a visit.
Click to expand...

It has also been mentioned, since the majority off to York shore violently and that The Royal Pengwin doesn't snore at all (nor does she have any other vices mentioned in said posts) that the Pengwin has been relegated to the landing of the hotel and that all others can drool, snore and do walk abouts in the middle of the night together. Her Highness has kindly agreed that these poor souls may have the comfort of the Royal Chambers(pot) in which to rest (although that seems unlikely from the sound of things) their weary heads.


----------



## PENGWIN

patrican said:


> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha


Very tuneful. Can I join in.[/quote]

Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:[/quote]

Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:[/quote]

"Entertain" may not be quite the best word to apply.......[/quote]

haha we could all be tone deaf and just dont know it till we try it right LOL 
Either way it would be entertaining to all of us LOL[/quote]

Does that matter? We will love it, anyway ...... Hahaha[/quote]

Of course it doesnt matter LOL  and yurp we would love it and cherish it for sure [/quote]

Now for synchronisation purposes - what time would we all be able to do this????? ........No let's not go there :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD:[/quote]

I could offer a few Bflats


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> From the Good afternoon thread:
> GrandmaSusan you're such a perfectionist! Hubby's jumper is lovely and the neckline looks perfect.
> Pengwin, if you like the chocolate orange slices with pop rocks, I'll send you all that I have. I'm never going eat another.
> Luvy, I missed you. I'm so glad your furbaby came home.
> Yarni, we all love you, and will all defend you.
> mumtoSophy, the cup cake look wonderful. Sophy is going to have a terrific party.


The chockie orange was the last of the Christmas stash - don't think I will bother again - the feel is so strange. The popping seemed to go on long after the chocolate.


----------



## PENGWIN

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:
Click to expand...

Judi and I tried skyping. We just sat and looked at each other. Think we were both shocked into silence.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so slow right now i really dont know exactly what we are talking about but that we are all gonna sing a song LOl
> 
> i think the sleep deprivation is taking its toll i have to keep correcting my speech haha spelling that is ..
> and i cant focus very well on what i am doing .... not to mention the drooling and falling asleep sitting up .. HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Do we ever know what we are talking about on here? :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> You go and rest up Ang. You need rest and relaxation for recovery. Off you go  Love Auntie P. (authoritarian voice now) :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok i will just say its because you told me to
> Miss you guys , i feel like we havent gotten to chat in so long :|
> well i guess i will try for later  lots of love XOXO
Click to expand...

I love your little kitties, they are so cute. I saw a very cute baby Shar Pei, when I was at Port Hughes yesterday. The girl had only picked him up a couple of days ago & was very shy. He was gorgeous. I have said often that I will not get another puppy when these 2 are gone, but if I did, it might be a Shar Pei hehe


----------



## Xiang

PENGWIN said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi and I tried skyping. We just sat and looked at each other. Think we were both shocked into silence.
Click to expand...

We will have to have another shot at it (when Anne & I are together), maybe you can get Purple & yourself together & the 4 of us can try a chat. I have been meaning to ask Susan about Facetiming, with IPad2 or IPhone4. Her DH & GS do this, I would like to try & see if that is possible internationally. It can't be done over a 3G network though ....... Ahhh the possibilities haha :XD: :XD: :lol:


----------



## PENGWIN

Morning Judi .. I haven't said before, but the picture of your mum is beautiful; an oil painting in its own right. I'm back on to wedding stuff so the next few weeks will be quite busy with that. Want to get it done sooner than later as it gives time for last minute modifications. Enjoy today


----------



## PENGWIN

jorens53 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi and I tried skyping. We just sat and looked at each other. Think we were both shocked into silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will have to have another shot at it (when Anne & I are together), maybe you can get Purple & yourself together & the 4 of us can try a chat. I have been meaning to ask Susan about Facetiming, with IPad2 or IPhone4. Her DH & GS do this, I would like to try & see if that is possible internationally. It can't be done over a 3G network though ....... Ahhh the possibilities haha :XD: :XD: :lol:
Click to expand...

I have a rubbish phone and have been dropping huge hints for an Iphone but don't think I will be successful. I have an Ipod and that does most that the Iphone will do, save phone! Off for breakfast now. Pengwin xx


----------



## Xiang

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you notice earlier that Pengwin was talking about dancing. So I said what with her dancing and Susan dancing we should all dance in York. How I wish that you and Patticake could come with us. Perhaps one day you can come on a visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has also been mentioned, since the majority off to York shore violently and that The Royal Pengwin doesn't snore at all (nor does she have any other vices mentioned in said posts) that the Pengwin has been relegated to the landing of the hotel and that all others can drool, snore and do walk abouts in the middle of the night together. Her Highness has kindly agreed that these poor souls may have the comfort of the Royal Chambers(pot) in which to rest (although that seems unlikely from the sound of things) their weary heads.
Click to expand...

I can imagine that there will be lots of chatting & drinking of assorted beverages. I must ask Susan if she has an IPhone 4 & test international Facetiming :XD:


----------



## Xiang

PENGWIN said:


> Morning Judi .. I haven't said before, but the picture of your mum is beautiful; an oil painting in its own right. I'm back on to wedding stuff so the next few weeks will be quite busy with that. Want to get it done sooner than later as it gives time for last minute modifications. Enjoy today


Thank you Pengwin, I intend to display photos of both mum& dad at different times & some of them together - just for a while, until I have said good bye, enough for me. I hope none of you mind


----------



## Xiang

PENGWIN said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi and I tried skyping. We just sat and looked at each other. Think we were both shocked into silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will have to have another shot at it (when Anne & I are together), maybe you can get Purple & yourself together & the 4 of us can try a chat. I have been meaning to ask Susan about Facetiming, with IPad2 or IPhone4. Her DH & GS do this, I would like to try & see if that is possible internationally. It can't be done over a 3G network though ....... Ahhh the possibilities haha :XD: :XD: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a rubbish phone and have been dropping huge hints for an Iphone but don't think I will be successful. I have an Ipod and that does most that the Iphone will do, save phone! Off for breakfast now. Pengwin xx
Click to expand...

I will be getting an IPhone 4 or a Samsung S2 at the end of this year, probably the IPhone. Enjoy breakfast, I have just had my tea


----------



## Xiang

This is for Viv, these are my fur babies & by no stretch of the imagination are they cats lol
The black & white pup now fills the length of the chair, when it is extended :shock:  :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

morning all..Good lord you've all been busy hahahaha...I may even change my avatar....Who's on line and what have I missed? I've just read 6 pages overleaf and now another 8? ong..no way hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I think I'm on by myself. Oh well.
> DD broke her crochet hook so I had to take her to the store to get another. Luckily the Zellers about 6 kms from here has a good yarn section, and they had one in stock.
> We also got supplies for supper. Stuart usually comes over on Sunday so we got lamb chops that I simmered in salad dressing.
> DD and I have been working on the baby jackets to go to the African charity.


Wow, love those colour Nitz...Good job done.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> morning all..Good lord you've all been busy hahahaha...I may even change my avatar....Who's on line and what have I missed? I've just read 6 pages overleaf and now another 8? ong..no way hahahaha


Hello Susan, just posting my babies to show Viv that there are a few dog people around :thumbup:

BTW, I saw your jumper, and it looks good. congratulations on not going completely mad :twisted: :evil: :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

patrican said:


> The current status of Frogs - tada (hopefully  )


i LOVE your cross stitch Patty...I used to do it years ago and got a lot of materials upstairs and kits. BUT like Purple, the old eyes aren't so good so I have to have a magnifyer attached to the ring. What a site I look . Anyway once again well done you!


----------



## mumtoSophy

whaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????? bloomin 9 pages already!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

thank you susan for your card! SOphy thought it was cute!


----------



## patrican

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you notice earlier that Pengwin was talking about dancing. So I said what with her dancing and Susan dancing we should all dance in York. How I wish that you and Patticake could come with us. Perhaps one day you can come on a visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has also been mentioned, since the majority off to York shore violently and that The Royal Pengwin doesn't snore at all (nor does she have any other vices mentioned in said posts) that the Pengwin has been relegated to the landing of the hotel and that all others can drool, snore and do walk abouts in the middle of the night together. Her Highness has kindly agreed that these poor souls may have the comfort of the Royal Chambers(pot) in which to rest (although that seems unlikely from the sound of things) their weary heads.
Click to expand...

Violently off to York??? :shock: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi and I tried skyping. We just sat and looked at each other. Think we were both shocked into silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will have to have another shot at it (when Anne & I are together), maybe you can get Purple & yourself together & the 4 of us can try a chat. I have been meaning to ask Susan about Facetiming, with IPad2 or IPhone4. Her DH & GS do this, I would like to try & see if that is possible internationally. It can't be done over a 3G network though ....... Ahhh the possibilities haha :XD: :XD: :lol:
Click to expand...

Judi I know absolutely nothing about facetime..Sorry, I onky speak on it to the family...I could ask DH for you..but he's still in bed..I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Judi .. I haven't said before, but the picture of your mum is beautiful; an oil painting in its own right. I'm back on to wedding stuff so the next few weeks will be quite busy with that. Want to get it done sooner than later as it gives time for last minute modifications. Enjoy today
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pengwin, I intend to display photos of both mum& dad at different times & some of them together - just for a while, until I have said good bye, enough for me. I hope none of you mind
Click to expand...

I don't mind, we are your friends.


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current status of Frogs - tada (hopefully  )
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVE your cross stitch Patty...I used to do it years ago and got a lot of materials upstairs and kits. BUT like Purple, the old eyes aren't so good so I have to have a magnifyer attached to the ring. What a site I look . Anyway once again well done you!
Click to expand...

Thank you Susan ........yes can relate to the eyes AND the magnifier :roll: :XD: Look like and old granny here, but don't have the grandkids to go with the look  ....yet....unless we count the dog!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi and I tried skyping. We just sat and looked at each other. Think we were both shocked into silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will have to have another shot at it (when Anne & I are together), maybe you can get Purple & yourself together & the 4 of us can try a chat. I have been meaning to ask Susan about Facetiming, with IPad2 or IPhone4. Her DH & GS do this, I would like to try & see if that is possible internationally. It can't be done over a 3G network though ....... Ahhh the possibilities haha :XD: :XD: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi I know absolutely nothing about facetime..Sorry, I onky speak on it to the family...I could ask DH for you..but he's still in bed..I'll get back to you on that one.
Click to expand...

Ok, I have used it to talk with one of my daughters, needs a WiFi connection, so that probably won't work at York anyway :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Believe me, you get more sense from dogs at times, and at least they answer in their way, even if they do ignore. hahaha


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Judi .. I haven't said before, but the picture of your mum is beautiful; an oil painting in its own right. I'm back on to wedding stuff so the next few weeks will be quite busy with that. Want to get it done sooner than later as it gives time for last minute modifications. Enjoy today
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pengwin, I intend to display photos of both mum& dad at different times & some of them together - just for a while, until I have said good bye, enough for me. I hope none of you mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind, we are your friends.
Click to expand...

Thanks Susan, I appreciate that xx


----------



## PENGWIN

jorens53 said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Judi .. I haven't said before, but the picture of your mum is beautiful; an oil painting in its own right. I'm back on to wedding stuff so the next few weeks will be quite busy with that. Want to get it done sooner than later as it gives time for last minute modifications. Enjoy today
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pengwin, I intend to display photos of both mum& dad at different times & some of them together - just for a while, until I have said good bye, enough for me. I hope none of you mind
Click to expand...

I certainly don't mind. Makes me think of my parents. P xx


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you notice earlier that Pengwin was talking about dancing. So I said what with her dancing and Susan dancing we should all dance in York. How I wish that you and Patticake could come with us. Perhaps one day you can come on a visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has also been mentioned, since the majority off to York shore violently and that The Royal Pengwin doesn't snore at all (nor does she have any other vices mentioned in said posts) that the Pengwin has been relegated to the landing of the hotel and that all others can drool, snore and do walk abouts in the middle of the night together. Her Highness has kindly agreed that these poor souls may have the comfort of the Royal Chambers(pot) in which to rest (although that seems unlikely from the sound of things) their weary heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violently off to York??? :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

What does Pengwin think she is going to be doing????? Methinks that York had better batten down the hatches :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> Believe me, you get more sense from dogs at times, and at least they answer in their way, even if they do ignore. hahaha


I agree and so does she


----------



## grandma susan

Morning Pengwin, How are you today.? I've got 3 different things on today so I don't think I'll be on here much. Monday's very busy for me.PLUS, there's milk been leaking all over the fridge so that's a job I can do without.


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi and I tried skyping. We just sat and looked at each other. Think we were both shocked into silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will have to have another shot at it (when Anne & I are together), maybe you can get Purple & yourself together & the 4 of us can try a chat. I have been meaning to ask Susan about Facetiming, with IPad2 or IPhone4. Her DH & GS do this, I would like to try & see if that is possible internationally. It can't be done over a 3G network though ....... Ahhh the possibilities haha :XD: :XD: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi I know absolutely nothing about facetime..Sorry, I onky speak on it to the family...I could ask DH for you..but he's still in bed..I'll get back to you on that one.
Click to expand...

Acckk - I'm useless at skyping - makes me giggle too much and I hate seeing me on the screen as well - makes me feel like running away - minor technological hang ups here  :lol:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning Pengwin, How are you today.? I've got 3 different things on today so I don't think I'll be on here much. Monday's very busy for me.PLUS, there's milk been leaking all over the fridge so that's a job I can do without.


Hmmmmmm ..... no use crying over spilt milk :roll: hope it isn't too bad


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi and I tried skyping. We just sat and looked at each other. Think we were both shocked into silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will have to have another shot at it (when Anne & I are together), maybe you can get Purple & yourself together & the 4 of us can try a chat. I have been meaning to ask Susan about Facetiming, with IPad2 or IPhone4. Her DH & GS do this, I would like to try & see if that is possible internationally. It can't be done over a 3G network though ....... Ahhh the possibilities haha :XD: :XD: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi I know absolutely nothing about facetime..Sorry, I onky speak on it to the family...I could ask DH for you..but he's still in bed..I'll get back to you on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acckk - I'm useless at skyping - makes me giggle too much and I hate seeing me on the screen as well - makes me feel like running away - minor technological hang ups here  :lol:
Click to expand...

you switch off the little screen, so you can't see yourself 
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> I have been very busy today, cleaning & sorting & getting all excited over my present.
> 
> Ange, your gift arrived today. thank you. Is the crocheted item to put in hair, or to wear as a ring (it fits my finger & looks quite nice) :-D :-D :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes ditto from me - mine arrived today as well. Thank you Angela and Lisa :mrgreen: :lol:  :thumbup: :thumbup: Very pretty - not even going to try and post a pic - 'puter isn't letting me ....Again! :-(


----------



## PENGWIN

Please may I be as bold to ask do we need to ascertain (via Admin) that we are likely to be cut off at page 500 or later? ; it's all bit like playing Russian roulette. We get to page 500 fairly quickly and moving results in a lot of the chat being cut off in its' prime (although there is such a lot of catch up, most of us skip a few pages here and there which equals the same thing). By changing at 500 (a lot for Admin, but not for us) we will be breaking our line of thoughts very often and any serious points may be lost - doesn't matter so much about the nonsense. Just a point for debate? Pengwin xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

Happy Birthday Sophy


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been very busy today, cleaning & sorting & getting all excited over my present.
> 
> Ange, your gift arrived today. thank you. Is the crocheted item to put in hair, or to wear as a ring (it fits my finger & looks quite nice) :-D :-D :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ditto from me - mine arrived today as well. Thank you Angela and Lisa :mrgreen: :lol:  :thumbup: :thumbup: Very pretty - not even going to try and post a pic - 'puter isn't letting me ....Again! :-(
Click to expand...

Aaawwww, it has got it in for you, hasn't it ....... 
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi and I tried skyping. We just sat and looked at each other. Think we were both shocked into silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will have to have another shot at it (when Anne & I are together), maybe you can get Purple & yourself together & the 4 of us can try a chat. I have been meaning to ask Susan about Facetiming, with IPad2 or IPhone4. Her DH & GS do this, I would like to try & see if that is possible internationally. It can't be done over a 3G network though ....... Ahhh the possibilities haha :XD: :XD: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi I know absolutely nothing about facetime..Sorry, I onky speak on it to the family...I could ask DH for you..but he's still in bed..I'll get back to you on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acckk - I'm useless at skyping - makes me giggle too much and I hate seeing me on the screen as well - makes me feel like running away - minor technological hang ups here  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you switch off the little screen, so you can't see yourself
> :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Don't you roll your eyes at me young lady (shaking my finger sternly at you  )

Yes but I know the other person can see me and that's just not good sometimes :lol:


----------



## patrican

PENGWIN said:


> Please may I be as bold to ask do we need to ascertain (via Admin) that we are likely to be cut off at page 500 or later? ; it's all bit like playing Russian roulette. We get to page 500 fairly quickly and moving results in a lot of the chat being cut off in its' prime (although there is such a lot of catch up, most of us skip a few pages here and there which equals the same thing). By changing at 500 (a lot for Admin, but not for us) we will be breaking our line of thoughts very often and any serious points may be lost - doesn't matter so much about the nonsense. Just a point for debate? Pengwin xx


I think it's a good idea to check with them - it would be terrific if there was another solution than changing the thread all the time :?


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> Please may I be as bold to ask do we need to ascertain (via Admin) that we are likely to be cut off at page 500 or later? ; it's all bit like playing Russian roulette. We get to page 500 fairly quickly and moving results in a lot of the chat being cut off in its' prime (although there is such a lot of catch up, most of us skip a few pages here and there which equals the same thing). By changing at 500 (a lot for Admin, but not for us) we will be breaking our line of thoughts very often and any serious points may be lost - doesn't matter so much about the nonsense. Just a point for debate? Pengwin xx


We willleave that to your noble highness to do. owing to th fact that I can't be bothered :roll:


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> Happy Birthday Sophy


Yes, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SOPHY ......... Did you hear me, it is a long way from here, & I am not sure if I yelled loud enough :XD: :XD: :XD: 
So you are now a great big TEENAGER, omg Sharon ..... look out now!!!!!!! 
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> Happy Birthday Sophy


Yay - Happy Birthday Sophie :mrgreen: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> Happy Birthday Sophy


Happy birthday Sophy. You are a true teenager now....Have a wonderful day. xx


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been very busy today, cleaning & sorting & getting all excited over my present.
> 
> Ange, your gift arrived today. thank you. Is the crocheted item to put in hair, or to wear as a ring (it fits my finger & looks quite nice) :-D :-D :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ditto from me - mine arrived today as well. Thank you Angela and Lisa :mrgreen: :lol:  :thumbup: :thumbup: Very pretty - not even going to try and post a pic - 'puter isn't letting me ....Again! :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaawwww, it has got it in for you, hasn't it .......
> :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Yes  .....and ummm did you know you have strange blue people stalking you in your avatar????? Hmmmm????

It's ok ... I know who it is :XD:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please may I be as bold to ask do we need to ascertain (via Admin) that we are likely to be cut off at page 500 or later? ; it's all bit like playing Russian roulette. We get to page 500 fairly quickly and moving results in a lot of the chat being cut off in its' prime (although there is such a lot of catch up, most of us skip a few pages here and there which equals the same thing). By changing at 500 (a lot for Admin, but not for us) we will be breaking our line of thoughts very often and any serious points may be lost - doesn't matter so much about the nonsense. Just a point for debate? Pengwin xx
> 
> 
> 
> We willleave that to your noble highness to do. owing to th fact that I can't be bothered :roll:
Click to expand...

When they cut us off from "Good Morning All", I did a little check & there was one thread that was well over 2000 posts. Can't remember what the name of it was, though. Just thought I would mention it :-D

On the main forum, there are threads well into the 20,000, so I can't see why they should lock us down at such a low level of posting :shock: :-o

Sorry, misunderstood the numbers, it is the number of total postings  :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

20,000? are you sure?


----------



## patrican

Oh Judi - you may want to change your siggy words - that does not in any way look like my mum - beautiful or otherwise :lol:


----------



## patrican

Well I am off to "gasp" do some knitting :lol: since I can't do x-stitch at this time of day - though I might give it a go and see if my eyes can take it.

Catch you all later.


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been very busy today, cleaning & sorting & getting all excited over my present.
> 
> Ange, your gift arrived today. thank you. Is the crocheted item to put in hair, or to wear as a ring (it fits my finger & looks quite nice) :-D :-D :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ditto from me - mine arrived today as well. Thank you Angela and Lisa :mrgreen: :lol:  :thumbup: :thumbup: Very pretty - not even going to try and post a pic - 'puter isn't letting me ....Again! :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaawwww, it has got it in for you, hasn't it .......
> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  .....and ummm did you know you have strange blue people stalking you in your avatar????? Hmmmm????
> 
> It's ok ... I know who it is :XD:
Click to expand...

I haven't got the photos I want, on this computer .... & I am too comfortable to go to the big computer to find the photos :roll: so this one will stay on for a day or so, until I get to the other machine :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> 20,000? are you sure?


I think it is for the total amount of postings, I got a little confused. but maybe we could send Admin a message to ask about the maximum postings we can have  :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> Well I am off to "gasp" do some knitting :lol: since I can't do x-stitch at this time of day - though I might give it a go and see if my eyes can take it.
> 
> Catch you all later.


What are you knitting? I have started GD1's shirt (again) & am halfway through the back now. No mistakes yet :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am off to "gasp" do some knitting :lol: since I can't do x-stitch at this time of day - though I might give it a go and see if my eyes can take it.
> 
> Catch you all later.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you knitting? I have started GD1's shirt (again) & am halfway through the back now. No mistakes yet :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Socks!!!


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am off to "gasp" do some knitting :lol: since I can't do x-stitch at this time of day - though I might give it a go and see if my eyes can take it.
> 
> Catch you all later.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you knitting? I have started GD1's shirt (again) & am halfway through the back now. No mistakes yet :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socks!!!
Click to expand...

Aahhhh, reknitting, or new socks? I think I will get my knitting out also. That way it will get finished quicker :roll:  :thumbup:


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am off to "gasp" do some knitting :lol: since I can't do x-stitch at this time of day - though I might give it a go and see if my eyes can take it.
> 
> Catch you all later.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you knitting? I have started GD1's shirt (again) & am halfway through the back now. No mistakes yet :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socks!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aahhhh, reknitting, or new socks?
Click to expand...

New - bought 3 balls of stripey sock yarn from Spotlight the other day


----------



## patrican

We are now watching the first series of The Good Life - love this show :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening ans bye Patticake, happy knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. See you have been romping on since last night. What have I missed, xx


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> We are now watching the first series of The Good Life - love this show :lol:


Aaawwwww ........... Ain't she sweet, just a walking' down the street .......... :lol: :lol:  :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
APPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SOPHY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## grandma susan

Nothing!!!! DH has just been "cat catching" !!!!No luck..


----------



## PurpleFi

Oh lots of new avatars, very pretty.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Nothing!!!! DH has just been "cat catching" !!!!No luck..


I'll have to come and give him some lessons. Morning Susan, how are you? xx


----------



## grandma susan

I'm fine, I've got a busy day today and all I WANT to do is knit. hahahaha...I'm SO lazy...I just look round and it's a tip. I do it then look round again and it's a tip again. At least when DH worked it was tidy through the day.


----------



## PENGWIN

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi and I tried skyping. We just sat and looked at each other. Think we were both shocked into silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will have to have another shot at it (when Anne & I are together), maybe you can get Purple & yourself together & the 4 of us can try a chat. I have been meaning to ask Susan about Facetiming, with IPad2 or IPhone4. Her DH & GS do this, I would like to try & see if that is possible internationally. It can't be done over a 3G network though ....... Ahhh the possibilities haha :XD: :XD: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi I know absolutely nothing about facetime..Sorry, I onky speak on it to the family...I could ask DH for you..but he's still in bed..I'll get back to you on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acckk - I'm useless at skyping - makes me giggle too much and I hate seeing me on the screen as well - makes me feel like running away - minor technological hang ups here  :lol:
Click to expand...

Maybe that is why Judi and I just sat and looked at each other agog!


----------



## PENGWIN

patrican said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you notice earlier that Pengwin was talking about dancing. So I said what with her dancing and Susan dancing we should all dance in York. How I wish that you and Patticake could come with us. Perhaps one day you can come on a visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has also been mentioned, since the majority off to York shore violently and that The Royal Pengwin doesn't snore at all (nor does she have any other vices mentioned in said posts) that the Pengwin has been relegated to the landing of the hotel and that all others can drool, snore and do walk abouts in the middle of the night together. Her Highness has kindly agreed that these poor souls may have the comfort of the Royal Chambers(pot) in which to rest (although that seems unlikely from the sound of things) their weary heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violently off to York??? :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

Snoring violently! But not me, the Pengwin xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I tried to do catch up and got as far as page 8. Saw a lady from NZ had popped by. Did you see my socks Susan, about page 1 or 2. I've actually finished them.


----------



## PENGWIN

mumtoSophy said:


> Happy Birthday Sophy


Happy birthday teenager!


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning Pengwin. How are you?


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please may I be as bold to ask do we need to ascertain (via Admin) that we are likely to be cut off at page 500 or later? ; it's all bit like playing Russian roulette. We get to page 500 fairly quickly and moving results in a lot of the chat being cut off in its' prime (although there is such a lot of catch up, most of us skip a few pages here and there which equals the same thing). By changing at 500 (a lot for Admin, but not for us) we will be breaking our line of thoughts very often and any serious points may be lost - doesn't matter so much about the nonsense. Just a point for debate? Pengwin xx
> 
> 
> 
> We willleave that to your noble highness to do. owing to th fact that I can't be bothered :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh Susan, your tact and diplomacy is just what we need to get our own way.... and Good Morning, of course!


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Morning Pengwin. How are you?


I'm fine dearest Purple Cousin ... just trying to avoid going to the food shop. I will be back by 11am latest so will give you a call. P xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm fine, I've got a busy day today and all I WANT to do is knit. hahahaha...I'm SO lazy...I just look round and it's a tip. I do it then look round again and it's a tip again. At least when DH worked it was tidy through the day.


Are you line dancing tonight?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> I tried to do catch up and got as far as page 8. Saw a lady from NZ had popped by. Did you see my socks Susan, about page 1 or 2. I've actually finished them.


I am SO sotty Purple. yeas I saw your socks. They look fantastic...One day I'll get there ! They looked really professional :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Pengwin. How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine dearest Purple Cousin ... just trying to avoid going to the food shop. I will be back by 11am latest so will give you a call. P xx
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm sort of in and out today - swimming and shopping. Catch you later. xx


----------



## PENGWIN

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please may I be as bold to ask do we need to ascertain (via Admin) that we are likely to be cut off at page 500 or later? ; it's all bit like playing Russian roulette. We get to page 500 fairly quickly and moving results in a lot of the chat being cut off in its' prime (although there is such a lot of catch up, most of us skip a few pages here and there which equals the same thing). By changing at 500 (a lot for Admin, but not for us) we will be breaking our line of thoughts very often and any serious points may be lost - doesn't matter so much about the nonsense. Just a point for debate? Pengwin xx
> 
> 
> 
> We willleave that to your noble highness to do. owing to th fact that I can't be bothered :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When they cut us off from "Good Morning All", I did a little check & there was one thread that was well over 2000 posts. Can't remember what the name of it was, though. Just thought I would mention it :-D
> 
> On the main forum, there are threads well into the 20,000, so I can't see why they should lock us down at such a low level of posting :shock: :-o
> 
> Sorry, misunderstood the numbers, it is the number of total postings  :roll:
Click to expand...

I wonder whether the overheating of the system was due to the avatars being changed at much the same time and that resulted in being noticed! Just a thought!


----------



## PENGWIN

Off to buy some food. See you later. Pengwin xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to do catch up and got as far as page 8. Saw a lady from NZ had popped by. Did you see my socks Susan, about page 1 or 2. I've actually finished them.
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO sotty Purple. yeas I saw your socks. They look fantastic...One day I'll get there ! They looked really professional :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Doing the stripes looks good, but I only did it so I got the right number of rows!!!


----------



## patrican

PENGWIN said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi and I tried skyping. We just sat and looked at each other. Think we were both shocked into silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will have to have another shot at it (when Anne & I are together), maybe you can get Purple & yourself together & the 4 of us can try a chat. I have been meaning to ask Susan about Facetiming, with IPad2 or IPhone4. Her DH & GS do this, I would like to try & see if that is possible internationally. It can't be done over a 3G network though ....... Ahhh the possibilities haha :XD: :XD: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi I know absolutely nothing about facetime..Sorry, I onky speak on it to the family...I could ask DH for you..but he's still in bed..I'll get back to you on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acckk - I'm useless at skyping - makes me giggle too much and I hate seeing me on the screen as well - makes me feel like running away - minor technological hang ups here  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that is why Judi and I just sat and looked at each other agog!
Click to expand...

I completely understand!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine, I've got a busy day today and all I WANT to do is knit. hahahaha...I'm SO lazy...I just look round and it's a tip. I do it then look round again and it's a tip again. At least when DH worked it was tidy through the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you line dancing tonight?
Click to expand...

Yes I am. AND I feel better about going because I've cut it down to just a Monday. I just got to the stage where I felt I couldn't cope anymore and was pining to stay in :roll: I've got 3 classes today, over 60's tomorrow then the rest of the time is ours. I might be out for a birthday meal on Wednesday, or I might have it wrong and it's next Wednesday. Someone will tell me. Probably BP, she gets annoyed with me! Well, we aren't all blessed with good memories..


----------



## patrican

PENGWIN said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you notice earlier that Pengwin was talking about dancing. So I said what with her dancing and Susan dancing we should all dance in York. How I wish that you and Patticake could come with us. Perhaps one day you can come on a visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has also been mentioned, since the majority off to York shore violently and that The Royal Pengwin doesn't snore at all (nor does she have any other vices mentioned in said posts) that the Pengwin has been relegated to the landing of the hotel and that all others can drool, snore and do walk abouts in the middle of the night together. Her Highness has kindly agreed that these poor souls may have the comfort of the Royal Chambers(pot) in which to rest (although that seems unlikely from the sound of things) their weary heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violently off to York??? :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snoring violently! But not me, the Pengwin xx
Click to expand...

Oh! I see ...hopefully won't hear


----------



## shand

I happen to think its a very good chior,caring, sharing,and hugs Shandsome times very funny, but most of all its entertaining. hugs Shand.


----------



## Xiang

PENGWIN said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi and I tried skyping. We just sat and looked at each other. Think we were both shocked into silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will have to have another shot at it (when Anne & I are together), maybe you can get Purple & yourself together & the 4 of us can try a chat. I have been meaning to ask Susan about Facetiming, with IPad2 or IPhone4. Her DH & GS do this, I would like to try & see if that is possible internationally. It can't be done over a 3G network though ....... Ahhh the possibilities haha :XD: :XD: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi I know absolutely nothing about facetime..Sorry, I onky speak on it to the family...I could ask DH for you..but he's still in bed..I'll get back to you on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acckk - I'm useless at skyping - makes me giggle too much and I hate seeing me on the screen as well - makes me feel like running away - minor technological hang ups here  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that is why Judi and I just sat and looked at each other agog!
Click to expand...

Nah, I think it was just a total surprise to be able to see some one frame the other side of the planet :XD: :XD:


----------



## shand

Imade a mess of that didnt I, but Im sure you get the drift hugs Shand


----------



## patrican

some one frame the other side of the planet :XD: :XD:[/quote]

Darling father is blue?? :XD:


----------



## patrican

shand said:


> Imade a mess of that didnt I, but Im sure you get the drift hugs Shand


Sounds good to me


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> I happen to think its a very good chior,caring, sharing,and hugs Shandsome times very funny, but most of all its entertaining. hugs Shand.


Good morning Shand, how are you up in NOttingham. Thank you for the compliments. My first cat used to be called Shandy. Drop in anytime we are all mad here, but have such fun.


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> Imade a mess of that didnt I, but Im sure you get the drift hugs Shand


It was perfectly cler to me, we all suffer from typolitus here.


----------



## grandma susan

shand said:


> Imade a mess of that didnt I, but Im sure you get the drift hugs Shand


hahahahhaaa Shand you lost me girl...try again???


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> some one frame the other side of the planet :XD: :XD:


Darling father is blue?? :XD:[/quote]

Shut up Anne, my computer is misbehaving now, am in the process of fixing it hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> some one frame the other side of the planet :XD: :XD:


Darling father is blue?? :XD:[/quote]

Evening Patticake - your father was blue?


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to do catch up and got as far as page 8. Saw a lady from NZ had popped by. Did you see my socks Susan, about page 1 or 2. I've actually finished them.
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO sotty Purple. yeas I saw your socks. They look fantastic...One day I'll get there ! They looked really professional :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing the stripes looks good, but I only did it so I got the right number of rows!!!
Click to expand...

Very clever :-D


----------



## Xiang

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> some one frame the other side of the planet :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Darling father is blue?? :XD:
Click to expand...

Shut up Anne, my computer is misbehaving now, am in the process of fixing it hahaha[/quote]

There he is now


----------



## Valjean

A special hello PurpleV, it's people like you that make this site like it is, it is a great place to come to for friendship,a laugh, help if needed, and we get to see some amazing work that is done by some very talented people.thank you to every one .


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> some one frame the other side of the planet :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Darling father is blue?? :XD:
Click to expand...

Shut up Anne, my computer is misbehaving now, am in the process of fixing it hahaha[/quote]

Morning Judi, What is you sister talking about. Of course I haven't read what you said before. Hope you haven't done too much today, except practice your sihging. Love and hugs xx


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> some one frame the other side of the planet :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Darling father is blue?? :XD:
Click to expand...

Shut up Anne, my computer is misbehaving now, am in the process of fixing it hahaha[/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi

Valjean said:


> A special hello PurpleV, it's people like you that make this site like it is, it is a great place to come to for friendship,a laugh, help if needed, and we get to see some amazing work that is done by some very talented people.thank you to every one .


Hi Valjean and a good evening to you too. There are two maniacs here from Australia, what part are you in?


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> some one frame the other side of the planet :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Darling father is blue?? :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up Anne, my computer is misbehaving now, am in the process of fixing it hahaha
Click to expand...

There he is now [/quote]

Well done  . You are pulling some heart strings here ....but that's ok


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> A special hello PurpleV, it's people like you that make this site like it is, it is a great place to come to for friendship,a laugh, help if needed, and we get to see some amazing work that is done by some very talented people.thank you to every one .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Valjean and a good evening to you too. There are two maniacs here from Australia, what part are you in?
Click to expand...

Aawww Purple, don't be mean, we are just delerious ........ Sometimes. This is a fantastic day, & I am not even medicated :lol:


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> some one frame the other side of the planet :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Darling father is blue?? :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up Anne, my computer is misbehaving now, am in the process of fixing it hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There he is now
Click to expand...

Well done  . You are pulling some heart strings here ....but that's ok [/quote]

That's why I warned you. Xoxo


----------



## patrican

Goodness me - been told to "shut up" and called a maniac all on one page ......now that's not nice.........but I'm a.... "sniff" ..... big girl - I can take it :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> A special hello PurpleV, it's people like you that make this site like it is, it is a great place to come to for friendship,a laugh, help if needed, and we get to see some amazing work that is done by some very talented people.thank you to every one .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Valjean and a good evening to you too. There are two maniacs here from Australia, what part are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aawww Purple, don't be mean, we are just delerious ........ Sometimes. This is a fantastic day, & I am not even medicated :lol:
Click to expand...

I mean maniac in the nicest possible way. Glad you are not on meds. Love you really, you know I do xxx


----------



## PENGWIN

Valjean said:


> A special hello PurpleV, it's people like you that make this site like it is, it is a great place to come to for friendship,a laugh, help if needed, and we get to see some amazing work that is done by some very talented people.thank you to every one .


Careful Valjean - don't give Purple a big head, she's bad enough as it is!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> some one frame the other side of the planet :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Darling father is blue?? :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up Anne, my computer is misbehaving now, am in the process of fixing it hahaha
Click to expand...

Morning Judi, What is you sister talking about. Of course I haven't read what you said before. Hope you haven't done too much today, except practice your sihging. Love and hugs xx[/quote]

I have been practicing different songs throughout the day, the last one was "Ain't She Sweet" :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PENGWIN

Flip we are having an ozzie takeover - soon the world will turn the other way up.


----------



## grandma susan

Valjean said:


> A special hello PurpleV, it's people like you that make this site like it is, it is a great place to come to for friendship,a laugh, help if needed, and we get to see some amazing work that is done by some very talented people.thank you to every one .


You are welcome to join us Valjean, pop in anytime, we are all crazy, regardless of others telling you we aren't :thumbup:


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> A special hello PurpleV, it's people like you that make this site like it is, it is a great place to come to for friendship,a laugh, help if needed, and we get to see some amazing work that is done by some very talented people.thank you to every one .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Valjean and a good evening to you too. There are two maniacs here from Australia, what part are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aawww Purple, don't be mean, we are just delerious ........ Sometimes. This is a fantastic day, & I am not even medicated :lol:
Click to expand...

Well she is ...delerious that is.........I'm quite calm really.....trapped on this board.....but really quite calm :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> A special hello PurpleV, it's people like you that make this site like it is, it is a great place to come to for friendship,a laugh, help if needed, and we get to see some amazing work that is done by some very talented people.thank you to every one .
> 
> 
> 
> Careful Valjean - don't give Purple a big head, she's bad enough as it is!
Click to expand...

Your just jealous, cos she didn't sy a special heloo to you!


----------



## patrican

PENGWIN said:


> Flip we are having an ozzie takeover - soon the world will turn the other way up.


Yay! Bout time we made some impact on here!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Viv, I know you are out there come on you can do it. We are all waiting with bated breath. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flip we are having an ozzie takeover - soon the world will turn the other way up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bout time we made some impact on here!!
Click to expand...

Convinced my grandson yesterday that planes land upside down in Australia! How cool is that.


----------



## London Girl

Hey everybody, I made it! Lights were all against me and I took a wrong turn somewhere but now..I'm here!!


----------



## grandma susan

And Londy...


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> Imade a mess of that didnt I, but Im sure you get the drift hugs Shand


Hi Shand, how are you. Don't worry about the mess, we all do that at times xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hey everybody, I made it! Light were all against me aand I took a wrong turn somewhere but now..I'm here!!


Where are you?


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flip we are having an ozzie takeover - soon the world will turn the other way up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bout time we made some impact on here!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Convinced my grandson yesterday that planes land upside down in Australia! How cool is that.
Click to expand...

We all have magnets in our shoes too - hands get too many callouses when we try and walk on them  ;-)


----------



## grandma susan

I need coffee and make a move...Gosh I can't be bothered. I feel very "flat" today.....Might change my avatar later...


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are


Cool - and quite purple! My grandma knitted socks but I have never tried, it looks tricky!?


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hey everybody, I made it! Light were all against me aand I took a wrong turn somewhere but now..I'm here!!


Morning Londy, I'd already sent out a search party for Viv. How are you this morning?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flip we are having an ozzie takeover - soon the world will turn the other way up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bout time we made some impact on here!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Convinced my grandson yesterday that planes land upside down in Australia! How cool is that.
Click to expand...

Have you been here before? Cos they do ..... That's why there are scratches on the top ...... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Cool - and quite purple! My grandma knitted socks but I have never tried, it looks tricky!?
Click to expand...

Was scared death to stqrt, but found really good tutorial and I've nevetr looked back. They are great fun and as they are small a good hangbag project.


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flip we are having an ozzie takeover - soon the world will turn the other way up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bout time we made some impact on here!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Convinced my grandson yesterday that planes land upside down in Australia! How cool is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been here before? Cos they do ..... That's why there are scratches on the top ...... :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Even the birds fly upside down - remember that parrot upside down on the lettuce stalk??? :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Convinced my grandson yesterday that planes land upside down in Australia! How cool is that.[/quote]

Have you been here before? Cos they do ..... That's why there are scratches on the top ...... :roll: :roll: :roll:[/quote]

No not been to Australia, but I have been to South Africa, other than that not been outside Europe. Maybe one day.


----------



## LuvinCrafts

yay!! I found you guys.. you thought you'd hide from me LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flip we are having an ozzie takeover - soon the world will turn the other way up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bout time we made some impact on here!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Convinced my grandson yesterday that planes land upside down in Australia! How cool is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all have magnets in our shoes too - hands get too many callouses when we try and walk on them  ;-)
Click to expand...

Haahaa also makes it hard to knit!


----------



## PurpleFi

LuvinCrafts said:


> yay!! I found you guys.. you thought you'd hide from me LOL


Ok, everyone call of the search party, she's here. Goode morning Viv, how are you. I gather your little dog returned. Is she ok.


----------



## patrican

Well I was going to be constructive tonight, but must be following your lead Susan - can't be bothered tonight and it's almost too late to start anything now :? :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Hi viv, Safe journey????


----------



## LuvinCrafts

We're upside down tonite? That's a new one for me. Wonder how my wheelchair will do upside down?? Hmmmm


----------



## London Girl

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everybody, I made it! Light were all against me aand I took a wrong turn somewhere but now..I'm here!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you?
Click to expand...

Well, I fell off the end at 502 and didn't know where I was but then Purple gave me directions to Connections,



I got a coaster for Christmas that reads "Just as I got my head together, my body fell apart"!

Was going to a Zumba Gold class today but just checked and it starts next week! Oh well, the thought was there.....!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Cool - and quite purple! My grandma knitted socks but I have never tried, it looks tricky!?
Click to expand...

Nup, it's easy, the hard part for me is leaving them knitted. I have made 2 pair, & they were perfect, except for the size, so undid them. Now need to make some more :-( :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

STOP PRESS

We are the TOP 5


----------



## patrican

LuvinCrafts said:


> yay!! I found you guys.. you thought you'd hide from me LOL


Never - some have been shouting your name very loudly


----------



## LuvinCrafts

PurpleV said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> yay!! I found you guys.. you thought you'd hide from me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, everyone call of the search party, she's here. Goode morning Viv, how are you. I gather your little dog returned. Is she ok.
Click to expand...

Yes, she is here with me, all warm and snuggly. I think she was playing ghost or something last night..


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Cool - and quite purple! My grandma knitted socks but I have never tried, it looks tricky!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nup, it's easy, the hard part for me is leaving them knitted. I have made 2 pair, & they were perfect, except for the size, so undid them. Now need to make some more :-( :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Please stop undoing things, not good for morale. Well at lest take a picture before undoing.


----------



## patrican

LuvinCrafts said:


> We're upside down tonite? That's a new one for me. Wonder how my wheelchair will do upside down?? Hmmmm


Just get extra big magnets and put the brakes on tight :lol:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

grandma susan said:


> Hi viv, Safe journey????


Yes, I was safe.. the landing was a little rough though.


----------



## PurpleFi

LuvinCrafts said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> yay!! I found you guys.. you thought you'd hide from me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, everyone call of the search party, she's here. Goode morning Viv, how are you. I gather your little dog returned. Is she ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, she is here with me, all warm and snuggly. I think she was playing ghost or something last night..
Click to expand...

So glad she's back, tell her from me not to run off and scare moma again. We can't take the strain. xx


----------



## grandma susan

LuvinCrafts said:


> We're upside down tonite? That's a new one for me. Wonder how my wheelchair will do upside down?? Hmmmm


Have you fallen out of it lately????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> STOP PRESS
> 
> We are the TOP 5


And Anne has turned into a real chatterbox ...... She is beating me by 6 posts :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

patrican said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're upside down tonite? That's a new one for me. Wonder how my wheelchair will do upside down?? Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Just get extra big magnets and put the brakes on tight :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL I'd need BIG magnets with extra strength to hold it and my big ol' self grounded


----------



## LuvinCrafts

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're upside down tonite? That's a new one for me. Wonder how my wheelchair will do upside down?? Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Have you fallen out of it lately????
Click to expand...

Only once since I've been here. Not bad at all!


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> Well I was going to be constructive tonight, but must be following your lead Susan - can't be bothered tonight and it's almost too late to start anything now :? :roll:


You are going to have to have some boring 'on line' knitting can't have you doing nothing. What time is it now, are you going to bed soon?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Cool - and quite purple! My grandma knitted socks but I have never tried, it looks tricky!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was scared death to stqrt, but found really good tutorial and I've nevetr looked back. They are great fun and as they are small a good hangbag project.
Click to expand...

Hmm, might start some on the coach to York then!


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> STOP PRESS
> 
> We are the TOP 5
> 
> 
> 
> And Anne has turned into a real chatterbox ...... She is beating me by 6 posts :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

What me???? Chatterbox......must be the excitement of getting my new floor ......almost


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> yay!! I found you guys.. you thought you'd hide from me LOL


Tried real hard, so did you follow the food trail ....... Didn't want you to go hungry :wink:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Awww Judi, don't pick on Anne. She doesn't get to the top 5 like <ahem> some people do LOL!


----------



## patrican

LuvinCrafts said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're upside down tonite? That's a new one for me. Wonder how my wheelchair will do upside down?? Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Just get extra big magnets and put the brakes on tight :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I'd need BIG magnets with extra strength to hold it and my big ol' self grounded
Click to expand...

Better put your seatbelt on as well


----------



## London Girl

LuvinCrafts said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi viv, Safe journey????
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was safe.. the landing was a little rough though.
Click to expand...

We're on page 17 already!!!!


----------



## LuvinCrafts

jorens53 said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> yay!! I found you guys.. you thought you'd hide from me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Tried real hard, so did you follow the food trail ....... Didn't want you to go hungry :wink:
Click to expand...

yes! If there's food to be had, I'll find it! Judi, who is in your avatar?


----------



## PurpleFi

LuvinCrafts said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're upside down tonite? That's a new one for me. Wonder how my wheelchair will do upside down?? Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Have you fallen out of it lately????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only once since I've been here. Not bad at all!
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should do what they do in Australia and put magnets on. They put them on their feet, but your's could go on your bottom and have a metal plate to sit on in your wheelchair, that might keep you in it. Might not be very comfortable tho. xx


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> Awww Judi, don't pick on Anne. She doesn't get to the top 5 like <ahem> some people do LOL!


Yeah, I know ......... Some people just chat lots lol


----------



## patrican

LuvinCrafts said:


> Awww Judi, don't pick on Anne. She doesn't get to the top 5 like <ahem> some people do LOL!


See, some people stick up for me .......and even got told to "shut up" by big sis!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi

yes! If there's food to be had, I'll find it! Judi, who is in your avatar?[/quote]

I didn't like to ask - looks like an alien.


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Susan, I saw your DH's sweater. It looks awesome! And it fit him, yes?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was going to be constructive tonight, but must be following your lead Susan - can't be bothered tonight and it's almost too late to start anything now :? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to have to have some boring 'on line' knitting can't have you doing nothing. What time is it now, are you going to bed soon?
Click to expand...

Do you all knit while you're online here??? That's clever if you do. I play solitaire...Maybe I should knit..


----------



## PurpleFi

See, some people stick up for me .......and even got told to "shut up" by big sis!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:[/quote]

Don't worry I'm always getting told off by my cousin and she's my junior.


----------



## London Girl

LOVE your avatar Judi, brought a tear to my eye!!


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> yay!! I found you guys.. you thought you'd hide from me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Tried real hard, so did you follow the food trail ....... Didn't want you to go hungry :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes! If there's food to be had, I'll find it! Judi, who is in your avatar?
Click to expand...

That's mine & Anne's dad, with my 4th grand daughter, not long after she was born


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was going to be constructive tonight, but must be following your lead Susan - can't be bothered tonight and it's almost too late to start anything now :? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to have to have some boring 'on line' knitting can't have you doing nothing. What time is it now, are you going to bed soon?
Click to expand...

It's only just after 8:30 but not the time for me to start something new  and keeping up with this board is enough :lol:


----------



## Valjean

PurpleV said:


> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> A special hello PurpleV, it's people like you that make this site like it is, it is a great place to come to for friendship,a laugh, help if needed, and we get to see some amazing work that is done by some very talented people.thank you to every one .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Valjean and a good evening to you too. There are two maniacs here from Australia, what part are you in?
Click to expand...

We are travelling around Australia, at the moment we are in Albury which is about 400ks north of Melbourne, love reading all the posts from your two maniac friends, good laugh.


----------



## LuvinCrafts

PurpleV said:


> yes! If there's food to be had, I'll find it! Judi, who is in your avatar?


I didn't like to ask - looks like an alien.[/quote]

Purple, that's bad! LOL do bald heads do that to ya?


----------



## grandma susan

LuvinCrafts said:


> Susan, I saw your DH's sweater. It looks awesome! And it fit him, yes?


Yes Viv, it actually fit him. It's just as well really because I've only got the front to do of this next one I'm doing and it's the same size and yarn, just a different colour :thumbup:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

jorens53 said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> yay!! I found you guys.. you thought you'd hide from me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Tried real hard, so did you follow the food trail ....... Didn't want you to go hungry :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes! If there's food to be had, I'll find it! Judi, who is in your avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's mine & Anne's dad, with my 4th grand daughter, not long after she was born
Click to expand...

How sweet! Has he or the baby ever been called an alien before Purple? LOL


----------



## patrican

London Girl said:


> LOVE your avatar Judi, brought a tear to my eye!!


Yes - know that feeling....... :wink:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> yes! If there's food to be had, I'll find it! Judi, who is in your avatar?


I didn't like to ask - looks like an alien.[/quote]

The one before was my 4th daughter, dressed up as the Avatar woman, & she wone first prize for that. She looked better in person than she did in that photo


----------



## London Girl

Cast off my shawl last night but it looks so small this morning, just off to 'frog' the cast off and do a few more inches! I will be reading posts but probably not contributing for a while!!


----------



## LuvinCrafts

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I saw your DH's sweater. It looks awesome! And it fit him, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Viv, it actually fit him. It's just as well really because I've only got the front to do of this next one I'm doing and it's the same size and yarn, just a different colour :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I am soooo proud of you! I know it was trying to make you crazy but you hung in there and got the results that made you a REAL winner! Way to go!! When I get married again, when I turn 110, will you make my husband one? LOL!!!


----------



## patrican

Valjean said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> A special hello PurpleV, it's people like you that make this site like it is, it is a great place to come to for friendship,a laugh, help if needed, and we get to see some amazing work that is done by some very talented people.thank you to every one .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Valjean and a good evening to you too. There are two maniacs here from Australia, what part are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are travelling around Australia, at the moment we are in Albury which is about 400ks north of Melbourne, love reading all the posts from your two maniac friends, good laugh.
Click to expand...

Hello Valjean. Are you Australian or from o/s?? Glad to have you on board


----------



## grandma susan

I';m going now anyway....I could be back later, but I'm doing in and outs today....Bye my flowers.


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> yay!! I found you guys.. you thought you'd hide from me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Tried real hard, so did you follow the food trail ....... Didn't want you to go hungry :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes! If there's food to be had, I'll find it! Judi, who is in your avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's mine & Anne's dad, with my 4th grand daughter, not long after she was born
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sweet! Has he or the baby ever been called an alien before Purple? LOL
Click to expand...

Well ........ No, I think some one must have taken over her mind ........ :XD: :XD:

No .... I had my daughter on before & she was dressed up as an alien from the Avatar movie :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## patrican

LuvinCrafts said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> yay!! I found you guys.. you thought you'd hide from me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Tried real hard, so did you follow the food trail ....... Didn't want you to go hungry :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes! If there's food to be had, I'll find it! Judi, who is in your avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's mine & Anne's dad, with my 4th grand daughter, not long after she was born
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sweet! Has he or the baby ever been called an alien before Purple? LOL
Click to expand...

The Alien would have been the blue person who was there before :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

LuvinCrafts said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I saw your DH's sweater. It looks awesome! And it fit him, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Viv, it actually fit him. It's just as well really because I've only got the front to do of this next one I'm doing and it's the same size and yarn, just a different colour :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am soooo proud of you! I know it was trying to make you crazy but you hung in there and got the results that made you a REAL winner! Way to go!! When I get married again, when I turn 110, will you make my husband one? LOL!!!
Click to expand...

I'll do an aran if you want!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I saw your DH's sweater. It looks awesome! And it fit him, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Viv, it actually fit him. It's just as well really because I've only got the front to do of this next one I'm doing and it's the same size and yarn, just a different colour :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am soooo proud of you! I know it was trying to make you crazy but you hung in there and got the results that made you a REAL winner! Way to go!! When I get married again, when I turn 110, will you make my husband one? LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do an aran if you want!
Click to expand...

You had better start now hahaha


----------



## LuvinCrafts

grandma susan said:


> I';m going now anyway....I could be back later, but I'm doing in and outs today....Bye my flowers.


Have a good day Susan.. I'm going to be heading to bed pretty soon. I have a hard time going into a different room again. 

<<Hugs>>


----------



## PurpleFi

on phone to a friend, back soon.


----------



## LuvinCrafts

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I saw your DH's sweater. It looks awesome! And it fit him, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Viv, it actually fit him. It's just as well really because I've only got the front to do of this next one I'm doing and it's the same size and yarn, just a different colour :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am soooo proud of you! I know it was trying to make you crazy but you hung in there and got the results that made you a REAL winner! Way to go!! When I get married again, when I turn 110, will you make my husband one? LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do an aran if you want!
Click to expand...

Alrighty, but wait til I meet him cuz he might be a big-un! LOL


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I';m going now anyway....I could be back later, but I'm doing in and outs today....Bye my flowers.


Bye my little blossom xx


----------



## patrican

LuvinCrafts said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I';m going now anyway....I could be back later, but I'm doing in and outs today....Bye my flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day Susan.. I'm going to be heading to bed pretty soon. I have a hard time going into a different room again.
> 
> <<Hugs>>
Click to expand...

Bye Susan petal :mrgreen:

I just checked the stats and :shock: I've talked as much as Pam :lol: ......Hi Pam  :thumbup:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I saw your DH's sweater. It looks awesome! And it fit him, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Viv, it actually fit him. It's just as well really because I've only got the front to do of this next one I'm doing and it's the same size and yarn, just a different colour :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am soooo proud of you! I know it was trying to make you crazy but you hung in there and got the results that made you a REAL winner! Way to go!! When I get married again, when I turn 110, will you make my husband one? LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do an aran if you want!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had better start now hahaha
Click to expand...

Just how old do you think I am, Miss Judi? LOL


----------



## patrican

LuvinCrafts said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I saw your DH's sweater. It looks awesome! And it fit him, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Viv, it actually fit him. It's just as well really because I've only got the front to do of this next one I'm doing and it's the same size and yarn, just a different colour :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am soooo proud of you! I know it was trying to make you crazy but you hung in there and got the results that made you a REAL winner! Way to go!! When I get married again, when I turn 110, will you make my husband one? LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do an aran if you want!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had better start now hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just how old do you think I am, Miss Judi? LOL
Click to expand...

Is that a loaded question  :lol:


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> A special hello PurpleV, it's people like you that make this site like it is, it is a great place to come to for friendship,a laugh, help if needed, and we get to see some amazing work that is done by some very talented people.thank you to every one .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Valjean and a good evening to you too. There are two maniacs here from Australia, what part are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are travelling around Australia, at the moment we are in Albury which is about 400ks north of Melbourne, love reading all the posts from your two maniac friends, good laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Valjean. Are you Australian or from o/s?? Glad to have you on board
Click to expand...

Hello Valjean, which way are you heading, would be nice if we could meet .... How do you feel about that?


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Is that a loaded question?

I'm just waiting to see how she gets out of this one. LOL She told Susan she should get busy now to do a jumper for my non-existent husband when I turn 110. Either she thinks I'm REALLY? old or she thinks Susan is REALLY slow... LOL I'm gonna watch her wiggle a bit LOL


----------



## patrican

LuvinCrafts said:


> Is that a loaded question?
> 
> I'm just waiting to see how she gets out of this one. LOL She told Susan she should get busy now to do a jumper for my non-existent husband when I turn 110. Either she thinks I'm REALLY? old or she thinks Susan is REALLY slow... LOL I'm gonna watch her wiggle a bit LOL


Wicked chuckle Hehehe 

BTW did you see my updated frog picture showing it's current status - back a few pages now


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're upside down tonite? That's a new one for me. Wonder how my wheelchair will do upside down?? Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Have you fallen out of it lately????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only once since I've been here. Not bad at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you should do what they do in Australia and put magnets on. They put them on their feet, but your's could go on your bottom and have a metal plate to sit on in your wheelchair, that might keep you in it. Might not be very comfortable tho. xx
Click to expand...

No, we use Abseiling ropes & those tie things that go in the ground ...... They hold better :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm back. Friend just rung to say they have just found out that her 17 year old daughter is epileptic. It's come as a big shock. But she is seeing the specialist on Thursday to get her medication sorted out,


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I saw your DH's sweater. It looks awesome! And it fit him, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Viv, it actually fit him. It's just as well really because I've only got the front to do of this next one I'm doing and it's the same size and yarn, just a different colour :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am soooo proud of you! I know it was trying to make you crazy but you hung in there and got the results that made you a REAL winner! Way to go!! When I get married again, when I turn 110, will you make my husband one? LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do an aran if you want!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had better start now hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just how old do you think I am, Miss Judi? LOL
Click to expand...

Not too old, but Susan likes her jumpers perfect, so I envision lots of reverse knitting - how is that, did I redeem myself. I don't wriggle too well


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> I'm back. Friend just rung to say they have just found out that her 17 year old daughter is epileptic. It's come as a big shock. But she is seeing the specialist on Thursday to get her medication sorted out,


Oh Purple - that's tough. Hope she will get sorted out ok. At least Thursday is not so very far away.


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're upside down tonite? That's a new one for me. Wonder how my wheelchair will do upside down?? Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Have you fallen out of it lately????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only once since I've been here. Not bad at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you should do what they do in Australia and put magnets on. They put them on their feet, but your's could go on your bottom and have a metal plate to sit on in your wheelchair, that might keep you in it. Might not be very comfortable tho. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we use Abseiling ropes & those tie things that go in the ground ...... They hold better :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

That's the rural version - have to have magnets in the city 'cos too many dangling bods get tangled in the ropes :lol:


----------



## London Girl

patrican said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a loaded question?
> 
> I'm just waiting to see how she gets out of this one. LOL She told Susan she should get busy now to do a jumper for my non-existent husband when I turn 110. Either she thinks I'm REALLY? old or she thinks Susan is REALLY slow... LOL I'm gonna watch her wiggle a bit LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked chuckle Hehehe
> 
> BTW did you see my updated frog picture showing it's current status - back a few pages now
Click to expand...

luvvit, luvvit!


----------



## PurpleFi

I must go now as I'm going to do some shopping before I go swimming. Night night Australia and have a good dayeveryone else. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## patrican

London Girl said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a loaded question?
> 
> I'm just waiting to see how she gets out of this one. LOL She told Susan she should get busy now to do a jumper for my non-existent husband when I turn 110. Either she thinks I'm REALLY? old or she thinks Susan is REALLY slow... LOL I'm gonna watch her wiggle a bit LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked chuckle Hehehe
> 
> BTW did you see my updated frog picture showing it's current status - back a few pages now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> luvvit, luvvit!
Click to expand...

ribbitt, ribbitt


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I'm back. Friend just rung to say they have just found out that her 17 year old daughter is epileptic. It's come as a big shock. But she is seeing the specialist on Thursday to get her medication sorted out,


That is quick, so the medication will hopefully get sorted just as quickly xx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> I must go now as I'm going to do some shopping before I go swimming. Night night Australia and have a good dayeveryone else. Love and hugs xxx


Bye Purple - enjoy your swim and shopping.....


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> I'm back. Friend just rung to say they have just found out that her 17 year old daughter is epileptic. It's come as a big shock. But she is seeing the specialist on Thursday to get her medication sorted out,


Oh that's so tough at that age, let's hope they get meds and stuff for her really soon!


----------



## PurpleFi

ribbitt, ribbitt[/quote]

Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I must go now as I'm going to do some shopping before I go swimming. Night night Australia and have a good dayeveryone else. Love and hugs xxx


Bye Purple, enjoy your swim, I missed mine today as I slept in


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> ribbitt, ribbitt


Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it![/quote]

No, that was me :XD: :XD: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Bye Purple, enjoy your swim, I missed mine today as I slept in[/quote]

You'd better come with me. Hoping to do 40 lengths today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
Click to expand...

No, that was me :XD: :XD: :roll:[/quote]

Sorry I meant you. xx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> ribbitt, ribbitt


Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it![/quote]

I try very hard not to


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Bye Purple, enjoy your swim, I missed mine today as I slept in


You'd better come with me. Hoping to do 40 lengths today. xx[/quote]

Ok, will meet you there. I think I remember you saying that the pool is indoors? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> ribbitt, ribbitt


Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it![/quote]

Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!!


----------



## patrican

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
Click to expand...

Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!![/quote]

Poor you, no envy from this direction at all :-(


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
Click to expand...

Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!![/quote]

Ooohhhhh ...... I havent had to undo that type of knitting yet :XD:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!

Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!!
Click to expand...

Ooohhhhh ...... I havent had to undo that type of knitting yet :XD:[/quote]

Sounds like you are anticipating.....


----------



## patrican

LuvinCrafts said:


> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL


Night Viv. Have a good rest


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL


Ok, I think you are probably somewhere around my age ....... About 20, aren't we? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

patrican said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Night Viv. Have a good rest
Click to expand...

Nite hon.. I'll try


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooohhhhh ...... I havent had to undo that type of knitting yet :XD:
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are anticipating.....[/quote]

Mmmmmmmm ........ Nope, I am going to do more practice on thicker yarn first ... :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

jorens53 said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I think you are probably somewhere around my age ....... About 20, aren't we? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Oh gosh, I wouldn't do 20 again if they paid me! LOL But now you're saying Susan is sloooowwww. Hope for your sake she doesn't read back to catch up LOL

Nite Judi 

((Hugs to all))


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I think you are probably somewhere around my age ....... About 20, aren't we? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Now you are just using flattery ....and that is definitely "a" class wriggling :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Night Viv. Have a good rest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nite hon.. I'll try
Click to expand...

If you continue reading this, we will try to keep you amused, until you go to sleep :thumbup:


----------



## patrican

For what it's worth .....and that's not much......Judi you are now officially more of a chatterbox than me ........you have displaced me from my very minute tower of verbal prolificacy :mrgreen:


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Night Viv. Have a good rest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nite hon.. I'll try
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you continue reading this, we will try to keep you amused, until you go to sleep :thumbup:
Click to expand...

If she keeps reading this it definitely won't take her long to go to sleep.....


----------



## London Girl

patrican said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!!
Click to expand...

Poor you, no envy from this direction at all :-([/quote]

I'll get there but the air may get a little 'blue' on the way!


----------



## patrican

London Girl said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor you, no envy from this direction at all :-(
Click to expand...

I'll get there but the air may get a little 'blue' on the way![/quote]

That would not surprise me at all.....


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I think you are probably somewhere around my age ....... About 20, aren't we? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just using flattery ....and that is definitely "a" class wriggling :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

No, I am gradually working out the ages, & purple is about our eldest sisters age, Susan is the same age as the next one, so most of us are within the same age range of about 10 to 11 year span. So ergo, Viv is somewhere around my age haha & I am sure that is twenty something (my brain tells me I am still that age)


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I think you are probably somewhere around my age ....... About 20, aren't we? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just using flattery ....and that is definitely "a" class wriggling :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am gradually working out the ages, & purple is about our eldest sisters age, Susan is the same age as the next one, so most of us are within the same age range of about 10 to 11 year span. So ergo, Viv is somewhere around my age haha & I am sure that is twenty something (my brain tells me I am still that age)
Click to expand...

That is very analytical of you


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I think you are probably somewhere around my age ....... About 20, aren't we? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just using flattery ....and that is definitely "a" class wriggling :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am gradually working out the ages, & purple is about our eldest sisters age, Susan is the same age as the next one, so most of us are within the same age range of about 10 to 11 year span. So ergo, Viv is somewhere around my age haha & I am sure that is twenty something (my brain tells me I am still that age)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is very analytical of you
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I think you are probably somewhere around my age ....... About 20, aren't we? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just using flattery ....and that is definitely "a" class wriggling :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am gradually working out the ages, & purple is about our eldest sisters age, Susan is the same age as the next one, so most of us are within the same age range of about 10 to 11 year span. So ergo, Viv is somewhere around my age haha & I am sure that is twenty something (my brain tells me I am still that age)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is very analytical of you
Click to expand...

Thats your loving sis, you know me hahaha


----------



## patrican

I think it is time (again) for me to depart. Might go and play with my blog for a while  . Hope your ripping goes well LG and it doesn't get you unravelled. Have a good night Judi - hope you can get some good sleep.

Night, night all.


----------



## London Girl

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I think you are probably somewhere around my age ....... About 20, aren't we? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just using flattery ....and that is definitely "a" class wriggling :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am gradually working out the ages, & purple is about our eldest sisters age, Susan is the same age as the next one, so most of us are within the same age range of about 10 to 11 year span. So ergo, Viv is somewhere around my age haha & I am sure that is twenty something (my brain tells me I am still that age)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is very analytical of you
Click to expand...

Some people just have too much time on their hands!

:roll: :roll:


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I think you are probably somewhere around my age ....... About 20, aren't we? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just using flattery ....and that is definitely "a" class wriggling :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am gradually working out the ages, & purple is about our eldest sisters age, Susan is the same age as the next one, so most of us are within the same age range of about 10 to 11 year span. So ergo, Viv is somewhere around my age haha & I am sure that is twenty something (my brain tells me I am still that age)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is very analytical of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats your loving sis, you know me hahaha
Click to expand...

Indeed I do, love ya lots


----------



## London Girl

patrican said:


> I think it is time (again) for me to depart. Might go and play with my blog for a while  . Hope your ripping goes well LG and it doesn't get you unravelled. Have a good night Judi - hope you can get some good sleep.
> 
> Night, night all.


Sleep well!!


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> For what it's worth .....and that's not much......Judi you are now officially more of a chatterbox than me ........you have displaced me from my very minute tower of verbal prolificacy :mrgreen:


Aaawwww ... Didn't mean to do that, wanted you to get to number 1, just for a change :-(


----------



## patrican

London Girl said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I think you are probably somewhere around my age ....... About 20, aren't we? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just using flattery ....and that is definitely "a" class wriggling :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am gradually working out the ages, & purple is about our eldest sisters age, Susan is the same age as the next one, so most of us are within the same age range of about 10 to 11 year span. So ergo, Viv is somewhere around my age haha & I am sure that is twenty something (my brain tells me I am still that age)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is very analytical of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people just have too much time on their hands!
> 
> :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

They do don't they


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. Hopefully the medication will get sorted out and be a big help! Enjoy your swim as I'm going to jump into my bed. Take care all!
> 
> Judi, I'll be reading and waiting when I come back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I think you are probably somewhere around my age ....... About 20, aren't we? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just using flattery ....and that is definitely "a" class wriggling :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am gradually working out the ages, & purple is about our eldest sisters age, Susan is the same age as the next one, so most of us are within the same age range of about 10 to 11 year span. So ergo, Viv is somewhere around my age haha & I am sure that is twenty something (my brain tells me I am still that age)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is very analytical of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats your loving sis, you know me hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed I do, love ya lots
Click to expand...

Love you too, I see you are going to bed now, try not to be too excited about your floor, sleep well xx


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth .....and that's not much......Judi you are now officially more of a chatterbox than me ........you have displaced me from my very minute tower of verbal prolificacy :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaawwww ... Didn't mean to do that, wanted you to get to number 1, just for a change :-(
Click to expand...

Ha - have to beat Susan and Purple for that. I'm still here ....tralalala ....was I talking about magnets earlier???


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor you, no envy from this direction at all :-(
Click to expand...

I'll get there but the air may get a little 'blue' on the way![/quote]

Better send you some purple air spray lol


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth .....and that's not much......Judi you are now officially more of a chatterbox than me ........you have displaced me from my very minute tower of verbal prolificacy :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaawwww ... Didn't mean to do that, wanted you to get to number 1, just for a change :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha - have to beat Susan and Purple for that. I'm still here ....tralalala ....was I talking about magnets earlier???
Click to expand...

Hmmmm .... Someone was !


----------



## Xiang

Well, I am now going for a shower, I will check the thread when I get back, in case anyone is still on.

Bye for now xx


----------



## London Girl

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor you, no envy from this direction at all :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get there but the air may get a little 'blue' on the way!
Click to expand...

Better send you some purple air spray lol[/quote]

A little 'purple' story! My late mum loved purple and as her legs got poorly, we installed a downstairs loo for her visits, all decked out in shades of purple! I still keep it that way and have just binned..... a purple air spray !


----------



## patrican

London Girl said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor you, no envy from this direction at all :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get there but the air may get a little 'blue' on the way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better send you some purple air spray lol
Click to expand...

A little 'purple' story! My late mum loved purple and as her legs got poorly, we installed a downstairs loo for her visits, all decked out in shades of purple! I still keep it that way and have just binned..... a purple air spray !

[/quote]

Perhaps you should get some more just to take to York - for purple people


----------



## grandma susan

I've popped back for half an hour. I'm ready for stitich and b***h


----------



## London Girl

patrican said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor you, no envy from this direction at all :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get there but the air may get a little 'blue' on the way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better send you some purple air spray lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little 'purple' story! My late mum loved purple and as her legs got poorly, we installed a downstairs loo for her visits, all decked out in shades of purple! I still keep it that way and have just binned..... a purple air spray !
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should get some more just to take to York - for purple people [/quote]

You've just given me an idea.......!
Shawl back on track now, will tell hubs he can come in from the garage now!!


----------



## grandma susan

LuvinCrafts said:


> Is that a loaded question?
> 
> I'm just waiting to see how she gets out of this one. LOL She told Susan she should get busy now to do a jumper for my non-existent husband when I turn 110. Either she thinks I'm REALLY? old or she thinks Susan is REALLY slow... LOL I'm gonna watch her wiggle a bit LOL


hahaha...She's either pushing her luck with us, or telling it as it is ;-)


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a loaded question?
> 
> I'm just waiting to see how she gets out of this one. LOL She told Susan she should get busy now to do a jumper for my non-existent husband when I turn 110. Either she thinks I'm REALLY? old or she thinks Susan is REALLY slow... LOL I'm gonna watch her wiggle a bit LOL
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha...She's either pishing her luck with us, or telling it as it is ;-)
Click to expand...

Trouble with a capital T.......but good trouble, lol hahaha.

I still haven't gone - think I'm stuck in cyberspace.....


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a loaded question?
> 
> I'm just waiting to see how she gets out of this one. LOL She told Susan she should get busy now to do a jumper for my non-existent husband when I turn 110. Either she thinks I'm REALLY? old or she thinks Susan is REALLY slow... LOL I'm gonna watch her wiggle a bit LOL
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha...She's either pishing her luck with us, or telling it as it is ;-)
Click to expand...

Hi Susan, what you been up to?


----------



## grandma susan

Well, Londy, all I've done is get washed and clothed. Dh has stacked the dishes in the washer and to be honest I feel so flat in energy I don't care!!! Do you ever get really, lack of energy days?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've popped back for half an hour. I'm ready for stitich and b***h


I have just dropped back to see who is here, & lo & behold, there is still someone here :XD:


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a loaded question?
> 
> I'm just waiting to see how she gets out of this one. LOL She told Susan she should get busy now to do a jumper for my non-existent husband when I turn 110. Either she thinks I'm REALLY? old or she thinks Susan is REALLY slow... LOL I'm gonna watch her wiggle a bit LOL
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha...She's either pishing her luck with us, or telling it as it is ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trouble with a capital T.......but good trouble, lol hahaha.
> 
> I still haven't gone - think I'm stuck in cyberspace.....
Click to expand...

Is some one taking my middle name in vain :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

Hey girl, I've just landed..


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hey girl, I've just landed..


Just landed? Did you fly in, would you like me to pick you up?


----------



## grandma susan

DH is sitting at his laptop wearing his new jumper. Now that's not "cricket". I've told him to take it off and wear his other ones and keep that for when we go out. He really annoys me and is doing so much of it today. I'm not in the mood. I'm grumpy today hahaha...I turn round and I fall over him. He's still wearing his jumper, he says it's nice and warm...£30 that bloody thing cost me.


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've popped back for half an hour. I'm ready for stitich and b***h
> 
> 
> 
> I have just dropped back to see who is here, & lo & behold, there is still someone here :XD:
Click to expand...

Even I'm sort of but not really still here :lol:


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a loaded question?
> 
> I'm just waiting to see how she gets out of this one. LOL She told Susan she should get busy now to do a jumper for my non-existent husband when I turn 110. Either she thinks I'm REALLY? old or she thinks Susan is REALLY slow... LOL I'm gonna watch her wiggle a bit LOL
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha...She's either pishing her luck with us, or telling it as it is ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trouble with a capital T.......but good trouble, lol hahaha.
> 
> I still haven't gone - think I'm stuck in cyberspace.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is some one taking my middle name in vain :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Nup - just talking 'bout you :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> DH is sitting at his laptop wearing his new jumper. Now that's not "cricket". I've told him to take it off and wear his other ones and keep that for when we go out. He really annoys me and is doing so much of it today. I'm not in the mood. I'm grumpy today hahaha...I turn round and I fall over him. He's still wearing his jumper, he says it's nice and warm...£30 that bloody thing cost me.


But it shows that he really, really, really likes it


----------



## grandma susan

He does this with everything new he gets...If I buy something he's in the bag like a child...Oh I can't be doing with him today....Then I have to go to S and B because our "leader" is going away and I have to collect the subs....Or the b's won't pay and the room has to be paid for...Oh woe is me......What will I do when I don't moan eh? hahahaha


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Well, Londy, all I've done is get washed and clothed. Dh has stacked the dishes in the washer and to be honest I feel so flat in energy I don't care!!! Do you ever get really, lack of energy days?


Well, only all day every day really! I was looking forward to my Zumba class, thought it might perk me up but I still seem to be sitting here!! Getting up RIGHT NOW! See ya later!


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> He does this with everything new he gets...If I buy something he's in the bag like a child...Oh I can't be doing with him today....Then I have to go to S and B because our "leader" is going away and I have to collect the subs....Or the b's won't pay and the room has to be paid for...Oh woe is me......What will I do when I don't moan eh? hahahaha


It's good to moan sometimes - that's what we are here for  ........and yes you are right......that is what my kids do......at least some of them. Maybe it's a personality type thing.... (wearing the new clothes I mean - not the moaning... though they do that too


----------



## grandma susan

I must go to S and B now...My be on later. I've a class at 4 - 5.30 then dancing at 7.15 - 8pm....If not see you tomorrow.


----------



## patrican

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Londy, all I've done is get washed and clothed. Dh has stacked the dishes in the washer and to be honest I feel so flat in energy I don't care!!! Do you ever get really, lack of energy days?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, only all day every day really! I was looking forward to my Zumba class, thought it might perk me up but I still seem to be sitting here!! Getting up RIGHT NOW! See ya later!
Click to expand...

Get going ...go Zumba!!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Well, Londy, all I've done is get washed and clothed. Dh has stacked the dishes in the washer and to be honest I feel so flat in energy I don't care!!! Do you ever get really, lack of energy days?


Do you wake up like this often, Susan. Are you not sleeping well?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I must go to S and B now...My be on later. I've a class at 4 - 5.30 then dancing at 7.15 - 8pm....If not see you tomorrow.


Bye Susan, the dancing might put your sparkle back in place xoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Londy, all I've done is get washed and clothed. Dh has stacked the dishes in the washer and to be honest I feel so flat in energy I don't care!!! Do you ever get really, lack of energy days?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, only all day every day really! I was looking forward to my Zumba class, thought it might perk me up but I still seem to be sitting here!! Getting up RIGHT NOW! See ya later!
Click to expand...

Ttfn, go shake that booty lol


----------



## patrican

Toodles all - getting a slightly niggly mouse wrist


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> He does this with everything new he gets...If I buy something he's in the bag like a child...Oh I can't be doing with him today....Then I have to go to S and B because our "leader" is going away and I have to collect the subs....Or the b's won't pay and the room has to be paid for...Oh woe is me......What will I do when I don't moan eh? hahahaha


This is the best place to do the moaning, cos tomorrow, it will be someone else moaning


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> Toodles all - getting a slightly niggly mouse wrist


Talk to you later


----------



## Xiang

Well, I think I might go & do some knitting before I go to bed, gotta have something that I don't have to undo. Bye all xx


----------



## GQR999

PurpleV, I love your socks! Done mostly in my favorite color  (and yours). Love your avatar.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> He does this with everything new he gets...If I buy something he's in the bag like a child...Oh I can't be doing with him today....Then I have to go to S and B because our "leader" is going away and I have to collect the subs....Or the b's won't pay and the room has to be paid for...Oh woe is me......What will I do when I don't moan eh? hahahaha


You're lucky! My hubs painted a ceiling wearing the first thing I ever knitted for him! GGGRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Leonora

I too, emulate your words of thanks and friendship. This is truely the friendliest worldwide forum ever. Leonora. :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## London Girl

Leonora said:


> I too, emulate your words of thanks and friendship. This is truely the friendliest worldwide forum ever. Leonora. :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


Amen to that Leonora!!


----------



## theyarnlady

patrican said:


> Thought you all might like this :XD:
> 
> WHERE I HAVE AND HAVE NOT BEEN
> 
> I have been in many places, but I've never been in Cahoots. Apparently, you can't go alone. You have to be in Cahoots with someone.
> 
> I've also never been in Cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there. I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport; you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my friends, family and work.
> 
> I would like to go to Conclusions, but you have to jump, and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore.
> 
> I have also been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go, and I try not to visit there too often. I've been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm.
> 
> Sometimes I'm in Capable, and I go there more often as I'm getting older. One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenalin flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age I need all the stimuli I can get!
> 
> But one place I dont ever want to be is in Continent.
> 
> Love to all :XD: Patticake


Love it Pattycake nice says all I feel too. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are


Nice leg wear, and they do have a certain appeal to purple :XD:


----------



## tamarque

patrican said:


> Thought you all might like this :XD:
> 
> WHERE I HAVE AND HAVE NOT BEEN
> 
> I have been in many places, but I've never been in Cahoots. Apparently, you can't go alone. You have to be in Cahoots with someone.
> 
> I've also never been in Cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there. I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport; you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my friends, family and work.
> 
> I would like to go to Conclusions, but you have to jump, and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore.
> 
> I have also been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go, and I try not to visit there too often. I've been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm.
> 
> Sometimes I'm in Capable, and I go there more often as I'm getting older. One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenalin flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age I need all the stimuli I can get!
> 
> But one place I dont ever want to be is in Continent.
> 
> Love to all :XD: Patticake


 Love this--thank you


----------



## tamarque

PurpleV said:


> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are


They came out beautifully. You can feel the careful detail you put into them. What yarn did you use?


----------



## theyarnlady

Gees I have not read back post, love the new home, but we must think about new furniture, looking a little shabby chic to me. Welcome new lady's to nut's ville, the true home of the insane and not so insane, where we put our legs up and feast on nothing but causeing mayham and delite in complete disregaurd for normal lives, except for Pengwin Our reining Empress, she knows the important people here, and not so important.
Our Puprle really rans the place, susan is our reportor of outside news,and then some. McPasty is our adventure, and can kill a fly by jumping off bridges, and teaching mumsophy to crochet. Mumsophy is the fastie knitter sparks will fly. Tami trys to bring a bit of normalness really she doesn't here. Linkey and Blinky sisters and just silly, and into all crafty things, and family. judi,sorry new site can't remember and pattycakes,come in with Luvy evernight and everday, can't tell when that is.Our Nitz the beep lady for ever may she beep. L.g new lady, and Saxlady too earn their Tena badges the hard way having to put up with the stranges group on K.P. Everone of them will say the name sane so many times you will lose track. Not one is ranning with a full bag. You will see as the story unfolds, life in the fast lane is their aim.
I for one do not think we will be here long look how many pages you have rack up, Nitz and I have not even started to post. Would you please slow down this is not a race to see who finishes last, althought Jud, and Luvy did a find Job proud of you girls.


----------



## meann67

Love this, it made me laugh. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charlotte80

Whoo Hoo, love the socks and would probably be in sane too without our KP Forum. Love the people and the fact that help is available anytime day or night.


----------



## theyarnlady

ForGot to list news 
The Tenna Orchestra will have its practices soon,all will be expected to show up. 
Also please try to exercise as we will be doing the Limbo when going on stage.
Also each one will be requires to bring two boxes of crippes, and a bag of ice. More details as they develop. 
Does anyone have a kiddy pool?? needed.
All who feel they can't limbo will be provide with alternet equipment. But we will be limboing unto stage so do your exercise. 
LG report in on what instrutment you will be playing and please don't make it normal.
Do I have to do everthing here. It's not my fault if you do not read back post, G.s. get a grip,and read all of you. Anyone who miss practice will have all Tena's removed.


----------



## nanabanana

W e really have got some new pals, I wonder if they will stay when they realise how mad we really are! Welcome to ''cloud cuckoo land'' to you all. McPasty :thumbup: xx


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> W e really have got some new pals, I wonder if they will stay when they realise how mad we really are! Welcome to ''cloud cuckoo land'' to you all. McPasty :thumbup: xx


Hi McPasty,
One can not but help wondering that too. Must say Cloud of cuckoo land seem to discribe us very well.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey dear friends if you keep post like this we will be moving at the end of month.


----------



## Johnna

Perfect! everything lines up perfectly! And the socks are beautiful.
Johnna


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He does this with everything new he gets...If I buy something he's in the bag like a child...Oh I can't be doing with him today....Then I have to go to S and B because our "leader" is going away and I have to collect the subs....Or the b's won't pay and the room has to be paid for...Oh woe is me......What will I do when I don't moan eh? hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky! My hubs painted a ceiling wearing the first thing I ever knitted for him! GGGRRRRRRRRRRR!!!
Click to expand...

Gotta love them though, don't you?


----------



## theyarnlady

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ... where to start
> 
> Ok first of all
> 
> We are a family of friends ...
> We are allowed to disagree , argue , get angry and then forgive each other , we are allowed to be hurt and recover and we are allowed to speak our minds .
> But like all families we will let you know from the get go that as a family we care , protect and treasure each other , no unkindness will be tolerated to one of our own ..
> Pam , Your loved
> I hope that everyone who enters here feels the love and friendship that we all share . . if not , ah so oh well to ya
> 
> NOW ....
> GSusan .... GORGEOUS sweater !!! Everything you do looks so professional and perfect
> McPasty i love the frog you did a wonderful job too !
> Purple ... the socks are purple and look great so of course i love them too , are you still getting any use out of your purple knee ??
> who did i miss ??
> Hi Judi , i am like you i have either taken stuff apart or not finished it , or given it away already
> 
> 
> 
> Angela - sorry correcction required - Ann (McPasty) has the dog, I Anne (Patticake) have the frog........get it? :XD:
Click to expand...

Well I will never get anything on this site right, so with an open mind, just adjust, mistakes are required on this site. Sorry Ammie, Annzie, on word and up the word I say.


----------



## London Girl

theyarnlady said:


> Gees I have not read back post, love the new home, but we must think about new furniture, looking a little shabby chic to me. Welcome new lady's to nut's ville, the true home of the insane and not so insane, where we put our legs up and feast on nothing but causeing mayham and delite in complete disregaurd for normal lives, except for Pengwin Our reining Empress, she knows the important people here, and not so important.
> Our Puprle really rans the place, susan is our reportor of outside news,and then some. McPasty is our adventure, and can kill a fly by jumping off bridges, and teaching mumsophy to crochet. Mumsophy is the fastie knitter sparks will fly. Tami trys to bring a bit of normalness really she doesn't here. Linkey and Blinky sisters and just silly, and into all crafty things, and family. judi,sorry new site can't remember and pattycakes,come in with Luvy evernight and everday, can't tell when that is.Our Nitz the beep lady for ever may she beep. L.g new lady, and Saxlady too earn their Tena badges the hard way having to put up with the stranges group on K.P. Everone of them will say the name sane so many times you will lose track. Not one is ranning with a full bag. You will see as the story unfolds, life in the fast lane is their aim.
> I for one do not think we will be here long look how many pages you have rack up, Nitz and I have not even started to post. Would you please slow down this is not a race to see who finishes last, althought Jud, and Luvy did a find Job proud of you girls.


Love this, Yarni. I'm bookmarking it so it will help me remember who everyone is!! Love you!! X


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> Gees I have not read back post, love the new home, but we must think about new furniture, looking a little shabby chic to me. Welcome new lady's to nut's ville, the true home of the insane and not so insane, where we put our legs up and feast on nothing but causeing mayham and delite in complete disregaurd for normal lives, except for Pengwin Our reining Empress, she knows the important people here, and not so important.
> Our Puprle really rans the place, susan is our reportor of outside news,and then some. McPasty is our adventure, and can kill a fly by jumping off bridges, and teaching mumsophy to crochet. Mumsophy is the fastie knitter sparks will fly. Tami trys to bring a bit of normalness really she doesn't here. Linkey and Blinky sisters and just silly, and into all crafty things, and family. judi,sorry new site can't remember and pattycakes,come in with Luvy evernight and everday, can't tell when that is.Our Nitz the beep lady for ever may she beep. L.g new lady, and Saxlady too earn their Tena badges the hard way having to put up with the stranges group on K.P. Everone of them will say the name sane so many times you will lose track. Not one is ranning with a full bag. You will see as the story unfolds, life in the fast lane is their aim.
> I for one do not think we will be here long look how many pages you have rack up, Nitz and I have not even started to post. Would you please slow down this is not a race to see who finishes last, althought Jud, and Luvy did a find Job proud of you girls.


Thanks Pam, we. Try to do our best :XD:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gees I have not read back post, love the new home, but we must think about new furniture, looking a little shabby chic to me. Welcome new lady's to nut's ville, the true home of the insane and not so insane, where we put our legs up and feast on nothing but causeing mayham and delite in complete disregaurd for normal lives, except for Pengwin Our reining Empress, she knows the important people here, and not so important.
> Our Puprle really rans the place, susan is our reportor of outside news,and then some. McPasty is our adventure, and can kill a fly by jumping off bridges, and teaching mumsophy to crochet. Mumsophy is the fastie knitter sparks will fly. Tami trys to bring a bit of normalness really she doesn't here. Linkey and Blinky sisters and just silly, and into all crafty things, and family. judi,sorry new site can't remember and pattycakes,come in with Luvy evernight and everday, can't tell when that is.Our Nitz the beep lady for ever may she beep. L.g new lady, and Saxlady too earn their Tena badges the hard way having to put up with the stranges group on K.P. Everone of them will say the name sane so many times you will lose track. Not one is ranning with a full bag. You will see as the story unfolds, life in the fast lane is their aim.
> I for one do not think we will be here long look how many pages you have rack up, Nitz and I have not even started to post. Would you please slow down this is not a race to see who finishes last, althought Jud, and Luvy did a find Job proud of you girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this, Yarni. I'm bookmarking it so it will help me remember who everyone is!! Love you!! X
Click to expand...

Just in case it hasnt come through yet, Anne & I are the Laurianne Aussies (she might not agree with me, though) :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> Gees I have not read back post, love the new home, but we must think about new furniture, looking a little shabby chic to me. Welcome new lady's to nut's ville, the true home of the insane and not so insane, where we put our legs up and feast on nothing but causeing mayham and delite in complete disregaurd for normal lives, except for Pengwin Our reining Empress, she knows the important people here, and not so important.
> Our Puprle really rans the place, susan is our reportor of outside news,and then some. McPasty is our adventure, and can kill a fly by jumping off bridges, and teaching mumsophy to crochet. Mumsophy is the fastie knitter sparks will fly. Tami trys to bring a bit of normalness really she doesn't here. Linkey and Blinky sisters and just silly, and into all crafty things, and family. judi,sorry new site can't remember and pattycakes,come in with Luvy evernight and everday, can't tell when that is.Our Nitz the beep lady for ever may she beep. L.g new lady, and Saxlady too earn their Tena badges the hard way having to put up with the stranges group on K.P. Everone of them will say the name sane so many times you will lose track. Not one is ranning with a full bag. You will see as the story unfolds, life in the fast lane is their aim.
> I for one do not think we will be here long look how many pages you have rack up, Nitz and I have not even started to post. Would you please slow down this is not a race to see who finishes last, althought Jud, and Luvy did a find Job proud of you girls.


As Empress of all that is purveyed (sounds like a good word), I would like to thank our Editor in Chief for the this weeks' Editorial in the Knutters Review. Our on this occasion would like to mention that our Agony Aunt, Purple, has once again done a splendid job in gathering and multiplying the wool flock efficiently. Always on the ball (of wool) but she does need to be reminded that yarn does come in other colours and wool does not naturally grow in purple. It must, also, be noted that our Arts Editor, Grandma, is personally taking to the stage and is busily practising for her Square Dance Show. The opening performance will take place, in York, during the first week in April. And, finally, I must ask that news contributions are required by our Editor in Chief and upon which your Empress will acknowledge credability.

Welcome to all who have jumped in at the deep end. Cariad Pengwin xxx


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> ForGot to list news
> The Tenna Orchestra will have its practices soon,all will be expected to show up.
> Also please try to exercise as we will be doing the Limbo when going on stage.
> Also each one will be requires to bring two boxes of crippes, and a bag of ice. More details as they develop.
> Does anyone have a kiddy pool?? needed.
> All who feel they can't limbo will be provide with alternet equipment. But we will be limboing unto stage so do your exercise.
> LG report in on what instrutment you will be playing and please don't make it normal.
> Do I have to do everthing here. It's not my fault if you do not read back post, G.s. get a grip,and read all of you. Anyone who miss practice will have all Tena's removed.


What are "crippes"


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He does this with everything new he gets...If I buy something he's in the bag like a child...Oh I can't be doing with him today....Then I have to go to S and B because our "leader" is going away and I have to collect the subs....Or the b's won't pay and the room has to be paid for...Oh woe is me......What will I do when I don't moan eh? hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky! My hubs painted a ceiling wearing the first thing I ever knitted for him! GGGRRRRRRRRRRR!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta love them though, don't you?
Click to expand...

Jorden and Pattycakes stop changing advart keep losing you. with new avt. At least for now.


----------



## PENGWIN

Please, SOMEONE, tell me to go and do wedding stuff otherwise there won't be a wedding. Been told that I'm going segway racing two days before the wedding; just hope I don't crash and have to walk into church with plaster on my arms and legs.


----------



## Xiang

PENGWIN said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please may I be as bold to ask do we need to ascertain (via Admin) that we are likely to be cut off at page 500 or later? ; it's all bit like playing Russian roulette. We get to page 500 fairly quickly and moving results in a lot of the chat being cut off in its' prime (although there is such a lot of catch up, most of us skip a few pages here and there which equals the same thing). By changing at 500 (a lot for Admin, but not for us) we will be breaking our line of thoughts very often and any serious points may be lost - doesn't matter so much about the nonsense. Just a point for debate? Pengwin xx
> 
> 
> 
> We willleave that to your noble highness to do. owing to th fact that I can't be bothered :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When they cut us off from "Good Morning All", I did a little check & there was one thread that was well over 2000 posts. Can't remember what the name of it was, though. Just thought I would mention it :-D
> 
> On the main forum, there are threads well into the 20,000, so I can't see why they should lock us down at such a low level of posting :shock: :-o
> 
> Sorry, misunderstood the numbers, it is the number of total postings  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder whether the overheating of the system was due to the avatars being changed at much the same time and that resulted in being noticed! Just a thought!
Click to expand...

Possibly


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ForGot to list news
> The Tenna Orchestra will have its practices soon,all will be expected to show up.
> Also please try to exercise as we will be doing the Limbo when going on stage.
> Also each one will be requires to bring two boxes of crippes, and a bag of ice. More details as they develop.
> Does anyone have a kiddy pool?? needed.
> All who feel they can't limbo will be provide with alternet equipment. But we will be limboing unto stage so do your exercise.
> LG report in on what instrutment you will be playing and please don't make it normal.
> Do I have to do everthing here. It's not my fault if you do not read back post, G.s. get a grip,and read all of you. Anyone who miss practice will have all Tena's removed.
> 
> 
> 
> What are "crippes"
Click to expand...

Ah a spelling problem again Rice crispie cereal. You may not have there. It's the talking cereal, or snap crackle or pops.


----------



## grandma susan

GQR999 said:


> PurpleV, I love your socks! Done mostly in my favorite color  (and yours). Love your avatar.


Hello GQ I see you live in my favourite place in the world. Welcome to our crazy chat.. :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> Goodness me - been told to "shut up" and called a maniac all on one page ......now that's not nice.........but I'm a.... "sniff" ..... big girl - I can take it :XD: :thumbup:


Missed this one before, it just got too quick for a little while xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Pam, just catching up 2 pgs...


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here my dear Australian friends. Hope you weather is good and the fires have died down. xx
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautifully cool and has been raining - oh joy :XD: . Doing a happy dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fires are out, and it is a beautiful, bright, sunshiny day .........sung very tunefully ..... Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tuneful. Can I join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always - we could revisit the opportunity to make a long distance choir :roll: Perhaps choir via skype - dread the thought :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh oh oh ....... We could entertain the universe with our wondrous singing :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Not now we must be serious about Orchestra first, then we will have sing along.


----------



## grandma susan

Leonora said:


> I too, emulate your words of thanks and friendship. This is truely the friendliest worldwide forum ever. Leonora. :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


Do join us Leonara...Which part of UK are you from? up or down?


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Hi Pam, just catching up 2 pgs...


I haven't got pass #2 either. We should be out of here in amonth or two weeks way it is going.


----------



## London Girl

theyarnlady said:


> ForGot to list news
> The Tenna Orchestra will have its practices soon,all will be expected to show up.
> Also please try to exercise as we will be doing the Limbo when going on stage.
> Also each one will be requires to bring two boxes of crippes, and a bag of ice. More details as they develop.
> Does anyone have a kiddy pool?? needed.
> All who feel they can't limbo will be provide with alternet equipment. But we will be limboing unto stage so do your exercise.
> LG report in on what instrutment you will be playing and please don't make it normal.
> Do I have to do everthing here. It's not my fault if you do not read back post, G.s. get a grip,and read all of you. Anyone who miss practice will have all Tena's removed.


What instrument? I'm good at playing the fool!! :roll:


----------



## London Girl

theyarnlady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ForGot to list news
> The Tenna Orchestra will have its practices soon,all will be expected to show up.
> Also please try to exercise as we will be doing the Limbo when going on stage.
> Also each one will be requires to bring two boxes of crippes, and a bag of ice. More details as they develop.
> Does anyone have a kiddy pool?? needed.
> All who feel they can't limbo will be provide with alternet equipment. But we will be limboing unto stage so do your exercise.
> LG report in on what instrutment you will be playing and please don't make it normal.
> Do I have to do everthing here. It's not my fault if you do not read back post, G.s. get a grip,and read all of you. Anyone who miss practice will have all Tena's removed.
> 
> 
> 
> What are "crippes"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah a spelling problem again Rice crispie cereal. You may not have there. It's the talking cereal, or snap crackle or pops.
Click to expand...

Yeh, we got it!!


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness me - been told to "shut up" and called a maniac all on one page ......now that's not nice.........but I'm a.... "sniff" ..... big girl - I can take it :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed this one before, it just got too quick for a little while xx
Click to expand...

I hope it wasn't what I posted??? you know we are all short of a brick load here. Tena's must remain nuts, normal is not to be mention here.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Cool - and quite purple! My grandma knitted socks but I have never tried, it looks tricky!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nup, it's easy, the hard part for me is leaving them knitted. I have made 2 pair, & they were perfect, except for the size, so undid them. Now need to make some more :-( :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop undoing things, not good for morale. Well at lest take a picture before undoing.
Click to expand...

I did & posted in our fist thread, or was it the second one? Can't remember which one, might have to post them again lol


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> ForGot to list news
> The Tenna Orchestra will have its practices soon,all will be expected to show up.
> Also please try to exercise as we will be doing the Limbo when going on stage.
> Also each one will be requires to bring two boxes of crippes, and a bag of ice. More details as they develop.
> Does anyone have a kiddy pool?? needed.
> All who feel they can't limbo will be provide with alternet equipment. But we will be limboing unto stage so do your exercise.
> LG report in on what instrutment you will be playing and please don't make it normal.
> Do I have to do everthing here. It's not my fault if you do not read back post, G.s. get a grip,and read all of you. Anyone who miss practice will have all Tena's removed.


I'm still on triangle.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam, just catching up 2 pgs...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't got pass #2 either. We should be out of here in amonth or two weeks way it is going.
Click to expand...

you have missed nothing yarni honestly....hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I've got 40 mins until I go out again. Wow, I'm so important today...I should have an important badge...With my name on. I've got one really, would you like me to show you all???? Well I can't yet because DH is outside....and has changed his jumper...that b****y cat's on my wall again. I just need it to turn round and lift it's tail. I've got the pressure washer aimed at it's little botty....Only joking, please do not write letters of complaint, because I won't reply....


----------



## KateB

patrican said:


> Thought you all might like this :XD:
> 
> WHERE I HAVE AND HAVE NOT BEEN
> 
> I have been in many places, but I've never been in Cahoots. Apparently, you can't go alone. You have to be in Cahoots with someone.
> 
> I've also never been in Cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there. I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport; you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my friends, family and work.
> 
> I would like to go to Conclusions, but you have to jump, and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore.
> 
> I have also been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go, and I try not to visit there too often. I've been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm.
> 
> Sometimes I'm in Capable, and I go there more often as I'm getting older. One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenalin flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age I need all the stimuli I can get!
> 
> But one place I dont ever want to be is in Continent.
> 
> Love to all :XD: Patticake


That's really good :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

London Girl said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ForGot to list news
> The Tenna Orchestra will have its practices soon,all will be expected to show up.
> Also please try to exercise as we will be doing the Limbo when going on stage.
> Also each one will be requires to bring two boxes of crippes, and a bag of ice. More details as they develop.
> Does anyone have a kiddy pool?? needed.
> All who feel they can't limbo will be provide with alternet equipment. But we will be limboing unto stage so do your exercise.
> LG report in on what instrutment you will be playing and please don't make it normal.
> Do I have to do everthing here. It's not my fault if you do not read back post, G.s. get a grip,and read all of you. Anyone who miss practice will have all Tena's removed.
> 
> 
> 
> What instrument? I'm good at playing the fool!! :roll:
Click to expand...

That will fit in very nicely with the group. Think I have everone now.But meed tp really know what noise you will be making with your fool instrutment?????Want to make sure we have the proper sound affects to come in on. Don't ya know.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ForGot to list news
> The Tenna Orchestra will have its practices soon,all will be expected to show up.
> Also please try to exercise as we will be doing the Limbo when going on stage.
> Also each one will be requires to bring two boxes of crippes, and a bag of ice. More details as they develop.
> Does anyone have a kiddy pool?? needed.
> All who feel they can't limbo will be provide with alternet equipment. But we will be limboing unto stage so do your exercise.
> LG report in on what instrutment you will be playing and please don't make it normal.
> Do I have to do everthing here. It's not my fault if you do not read back post, G.s. get a grip,and read all of you. Anyone who miss practice will have all Tena's removed.
> 
> 
> 
> What instrument? I'm good at playing the fool!! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will fit in very nicely with the group. Think I have everone now.But meed tp really know what noise you will be making with your fool instrutment?????Want to make sure we have the proper sound affects to come in on. Don't ya know.
Click to expand...

Give me a "C" so as my triangle can get tuned in...


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going to change my avatar....Don't know what to though


----------



## linkan

Oh my goodness i left off around page 6 and now its 28 ... hahaha it will take me all day to catch up again lol 

hello , how is everyone today ?


----------



## PENGWIN

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Cool - and quite purple! My grandma knitted socks but I have never tried, it looks tricky!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nup, it's easy, the hard part for me is leaving them knitted. I have made 2 pair, & they were perfect, except for the size, so undid them. Now need to make some more :-( :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop undoing things, not good for morale. Well at lest take a picture before undoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did & posted in our fist thread, or was it the second one? Can't remember which one, might have to post them again lol
Click to expand...

Think it was the first thread - those ones that were made for walking (just like the boots - Nancy Sinantra??, or not)


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Oh my goodness i left off around page 6 and now its 28 ... hahaha it will take me all day to catch up again lol
> 
> hello , how is everyone today ?


Hello Ange & Susan. IDK who else is on. I am going to bed soon, getting a bit tired now xx


----------



## PENGWIN

linkan said:


> Oh my goodness i left off around page 6 and now its 28 ... hahaha it will take me all day to catch up again lol
> 
> hello , how is everyone today ?


Linkan we will be on page 500 - probaby tomorrow. Get ready to shoot off somewhere!


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Oh my goodness i left off around page 6 and now its 28 ... hahaha it will take me all day to catch up again lol
> 
> hello , how is everyone today ?


I've got a new avatar...la de da


----------



## Xiang

PENGWIN said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Cool - and quite purple! My grandma knitted socks but I have never tried, it looks tricky!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nup, it's easy, the hard part for me is leaving them knitted. I have made 2 pair, & they were perfect, except for the size, so undid them. Now need to make some more :-( :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop undoing things, not good for morale. Well at lest take a picture before undoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did & posted in our fist thread, or was it the second one? Can't remember which one, might have to post them again lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it was the first thread - those ones that were made for walking (just like the boots - Nancy Sinantra??, or not)
Click to expand...

That's right, & the pair for dad, & a shirt for GD1


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness i left off around page 6 and now its 28 ... hahaha it will take me all day to catch up again lol
> 
> hello , how is everyone today ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ange & Susan. IDK who else is on. I am going to bed soon, getting a bit tired now xx
Click to expand...

Is it not time you were getting up now? hahahah


----------



## PENGWIN

patrican said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor you, no envy from this direction at all :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get there but the air may get a little 'blue' on the way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better send you some purple air spray lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little 'purple' story! My late mum loved purple and as her legs got poorly, we installed a downstairs loo for her visits, all decked out in shades of purple! I still keep it that way and have just binned..... a purple air spray !
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should get some more just to take to York - for purple people [/quote]

There's only one - but I'm in the Purple Room and it sounds as though I could come back that colour. At least it goes with green. Should be used to it, lavender is the colour base for my kitchen.


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness i left off around page 6 and now its 28 ... hahaha it will take me all day to catch up again lol
> 
> hello , how is everyone today ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ange & Susan. IDK who else is on. I am going to bed soon, getting a bit tired now xx
Click to expand...

Aww , just go to bed and try to get some rest then :| 
Have a good night and sweet dreams


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness i left off around page 6 and now its 28 ... hahaha it will take me all day to catch up again lol
> 
> hello , how is everyone today ?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a new avatar...la de da
Click to expand...

I noticed that  Purty


----------



## PENGWIN

nanabanana said:


> W e really have got some new pals, I wonder if they will stay when they realise how mad we really are! Welcome to ''cloud cuckoo land'' to you all. McPasty :thumbup: xx


I just love that saying - often tell Prof Pengwin that is where he is or that he is on Planet Elsewhere.


----------



## linkan

PENGWIN said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor you, no envy from this direction at all :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get there but the air may get a little 'blue' on the way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better send you some purple air spray lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little 'purple' story! My late mum loved purple and as her legs got poorly, we installed a downstairs loo for her visits, all decked out in shades of purple! I still keep it that way and have just binned..... a purple air spray !
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you should get some more just to take to York - for purple people
Click to expand...

There's only one - but I'm in the Purple Room and it sounds as though I could come back that colour. At least it goes with green. Should be used to it, lavender is the colour base for my kitchen.[/quote]

Hi Pengwin how are you ?


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness i left off around page 6 and now its 28 ... hahaha it will take me all day to catch up again lol
> 
> hello , how is everyone today ?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a new avatar...la de da
Click to expand...

....and where did you get that lovely wash cloth, I ask?


----------



## grandma susan

How's your pain today Linky?


----------



## grandma susan

Pam knit it for me...Isn't it lovely?


----------



## grandma susan

Linky I've been to stitch and bit*h and showed them my new stitch stoppers. They'd never seen anything like them. They are great, I'm definitely using them...


----------



## grandma susan

ooops I'm Gary again... going to the back door for a potty break...You coming linky???


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ForGot to list news
> The Tenna Orchestra will have its practices soon,all will be expected to show up.
> Also please try to exercise as we will be doing the Limbo when going on stage.
> Also each one will be requires to bring two boxes of crippes, and a bag of ice. More details as they develop.
> Does anyone have a kiddy pool?? needed.
> All who feel they can't limbo will be provide with alternet equipment. But we will be limboing unto stage so do your exercise.
> LG report in on what instrutment you will be playing and please don't make it normal.
> Do I have to do everthing here. It's not my fault if you do not read back post, G.s. get a grip,and read all of you. Anyone who miss practice will have all Tena's removed.
> 
> 
> 
> What are "crippes"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah a spelling problem again Rice crispie cereal. You may not have there. It's the talking cereal, or snap crackle or pops.
Click to expand...

"Rice bubbles" to Aussies lol


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Linky I've been to stitch and bit*h and showed them my new stitch stoppers. They'd never seen anything like them. They are great, I'm definitely using them...


Thats fantastic i am so glad you like them  
Have you tried the bamboo needles yet lol ?

I am doing okay , i am about to get ready to go pick up my scans and run them over to the doc ... DH is taking me for a change , this is gonna be interesting , he hasnt had to do the detour from the bridge yet lol


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness me - been told to "shut up" and called a maniac all on one page ......now that's not nice.........but I'm a.... "sniff" ..... big girl - I can take it :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed this one before, it just got too quick for a little while xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it wasn't what I posted??? you know we are all short of a brick load here. Tena's must remain nuts, normal is not to be mention here.
Click to expand...

No, that was me lol :XD: :thumbup: , but it is all good, relax Pam :XD:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness i left off around page 6 and now its 28 ... hahaha it will take me all day to catch up again lol
> 
> hello , how is everyone today ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ange & Susan. IDK who else is on. I am going to bed soon, getting a bit tired now xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it not time you were getting up now? hahahah
Click to expand...

That is only if I have previously been to bed :roll: :XD: :roll: :XD:


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> ooops I'm Gary again... going to the back door for a potty break...You coming linky???


on my way


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> He does this with everything new he gets...If I buy something he's in the bag like a child...Oh I can't be doing with him today....Then I have to go to S and B because our "leader" is going away and I have to collect the subs....Or the b's won't pay and the room has to be paid for...Oh woe is me......What will I do when I don't moan eh? hahahaha


don't stop now. I wouldn't recognise you!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello Saxy...I';m in a better mood now...Not so gruply hahahaha...AND I kept my mouth shut at S and B at that woman who was talking about God all the time. We DON'T discuss that or politics...We've been going now for 10 yrs + and she's been coming about 6 wks...She'll learn, oh boy will she learn...hahahaha


----------



## Xiang

Ok, this is me done, *shock ...... Horror* .......... I am now going to bed, I am going swimming at about 6:30, then have to do some shopping. 
Good night all, talk to you later zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz U_U


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> Ok, this is me done, *shock ...... Horror* .......... I am now going to bed, I am going swimming at about 6:30, then have to do some shopping.
> Good night all, talk to you later zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz U_U


I though you'd slept in for swimming? Or was that yesterday? I can not get your times into my head. I don't think I am the sharpest knife in the drawer? What do you say Pam??? :XD:


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> Ok, this is me done, *shock ...... Horror* .......... I am now going to bed, I am going swimming at about 6:30, then have to do some shopping.
> Good night all, talk to you later zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz U_U


night night love ya


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello Saxy...I';m in a better mood now...Not so gruply hahahaha...AND I kept my mouth shut at S and B at that woman who was talking about God all the time. We DON'T discuss that or politics...We've been going now for 10 yrs + and she's been coming about 6 wks...She'll learn, oh boy will she learn...hahahaha


I agree. Religion and politics are what cause wars, so we can't be doing with them here


----------



## theyarnlady

I CAN'T STAND THIS ANY MORE. Where am I what am I who am I. Please I havn't got pass page two. I have to go now . Off to la la land really Mad. city to get stuff,always need stuff. Really I think this is la la land at the moment. 
arm wraps and Juicy juicy to all, Where do we put the nuts,and how do we catch the next train. Bye.


----------



## SaxonLady

theyarnlady said:


> I CAN'T STAND THIS ANY MORE. Where am I what am I who am I. Please I havn't got pass page two. I have to go now . Off to la la land really Mad. city to get stuff,always need stuff. Really I think this is la la land at the moment.
> arm wraps and Juicy juicy to all, Where do we put the nuts,and how do we catch the next train. Bye.


it's OK Yarnlady. there's no point trying to think in a straight line here. You have to follow the rest of us off on a tangent. You're in good company.


----------



## SaxonLady

well, it's gone quiet now - always does when I've managed to catch up.
Now I've gotta try and sort out my trouble dyer (tumble drier to sane people) 'cos it's stopped spinning. Hubby says the drum's broken and I need to buy a new one. More b.... money.


----------



## grandma susan

Bye Pam...Don't bother catching up it makes no sense...Everyone has flipped their lid today. Tomorrow is another day (as they say). I've got to go now, I've got a class at 4...Might see you all around 10pm but I wouldn't think so....bye...


----------



## linkan

Oh i forgot to say Happy Birthday to Sophy  

And Happy Birthday to Purple's DD yesterday , Tomorrow is my DD's 20th , looks like January is a busy birthday month lol ..


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Bye Pam...Don't bother catching up it makes no sense...Everyone has flipped their lid today. Tomorrow is another day (as they say). I've got to go now, I've got a class at 4...Might see you all around 10pm but I wouldn't think so....bye...


Bye have a great day  Lots of Love to ya XOXOXOXO


----------



## linkan

Im reading back pages , only at 11 now , haha , gonna go catch up , i will pop back and forth now


----------



## pearlone

Morning all, just can't keep up with how fast everyone is chatting. Purple V love your socks, nicely done and Patticake's commentary very true. I bookmarked it.Will send on to my DD. Gs know what you mean about DH wearing new sweater. My DH doesn't see the need to hold back wearing nice clothes to work in. Yikes, ruined more than one nice shirt or sweater. I hope I can join the orchestra Yarni, although I can't read music. Perhaps I could hit a pan with a spoon. Singing in the choir could prove problematic for me. I sound like a squalling cat, unless there is a part in a song for a squalling cat. Limbo dancing, I can't hardly get out of a chair. How about chair dancing??Judi and Patticake your Dad's picture is very nice and I'm sure holds many happy memories for you. Hi Londy and Saxy, how are you today?? Glad I didn't get lost finding new site. Lord knows I have no sense of direction.


----------



## pearlone

Sharon wish your daughter many happy returns on her 13th Birthday for me please.


----------



## linkan

pearlone said:


> Morning all, just can't keep up with how fast everyone is chatting. Purple V love your socks, nicely done and Patticake's commentary very true. I bookmarked it.Will send on to my DD. Gs know what you mean about DH wearing new sweater. My DH doesn't see the need to hold back wearing nice clothes to work in. Yikes, ruined more than one nice shirt or sweater. I hope I can join the orchestra Yarni, although I can't read music. Perhaps I could hit a pan with a spoon. Singing in the choir could prove problematic for me. I sound like a squalling cat, unless there is a part in a song for a squalling cat. Limbo dancing, I can't hardly get out of a chair. How about chair dancing??Judi and Patticake your Dad's picture is very nice and I'm sure holds many happy memories for you. Hi Londy and Saxy, how are you today?? Glad I didn't get lost finding new site. Lord knows I have no sense of direction.


Hiya Purly , how are you feeling today , you doing okay ?


----------



## pearlone

Hi Linky and Nitzi, didn't want to miss saying hello to you, and also to her Royalness, Pengwin. Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.


----------



## Winds Free

Loved it - Thanks


----------



## pearlone

Hi Linky, still about the same. Don't expect things to improve until I see the specialist end of this month. It takes so long to get into see them. DD wants to come and stay with us to help us out for a few weeks. Hate for her to fly such a distance(she lives in Saudi Arabia) and leave her family, plus the expense. DH and I are trying to convince her not to come. We will stumble through, we always have, but it is so sweet of her to want to do this for us. How are things going for you????What's new???


----------



## linkan

pearlone said:


> Hi Linky and Nitzi, didn't want to miss saying hello to you, and also to her Royalness, Pengwin. Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.


im still reading back pages lol , i did make it to pg 20 now ..

Anne your frogs are so cute , you did a great job ! 

What are you working on now Purly , i am sorry but we havent gotten to talk much , so do you knit , crochet , cross stitch , or quilt ?? LOL


----------



## linkan

pearlone said:


> Hi Linky, still about the same. Don't expect things to improve until I see the specialist end of this month. It takes so long to get into see them. DD wants to come and stay with us to help us out for a few weeks. Hate for her to fly such a distance(she lives in Saudi Arabia) and leave her family, plus the expense. DH and I are trying to convince her not to come. We will stumble through, we always have, but it is so sweet of her to want to do this for us. How are things going for you????What's new???


waiting on a surgery date , trying NOT to use me arm till then , i am doing a good job , i am proud of myself for not giving up and just doing things myself ..... i am really bad about that !

the phrase " oh just let me do it !" is spoken often here lol ... but i am saying NO , and DH is getting it now that he has to pick up my slack LOL 
I am working on a project for DD's bday tomorrow , i want to make her another pillow .. i am knitting some boa eyelash stuff and then i am going to make a pillow from it  
I will of course post a photo when i ever get it done lol


----------



## pearlone

linkan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Linky and Nitzi, didn't want to miss saying hello to you, and also to her Royalness, Pengwin. Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> im still reading back pages lol , i did make it to pg 20 now ..
> 
> Anne your frogs are so cute , you did a great job !
> 
> What are you working on now Purly , i am sorry but we havent gotten to talk much , so do you knit , crochet , cross stitch , or quilt ?? LOL
Click to expand...

I really love to knit and crochet. I haven't done cross stitch since the kids were babies. Just did baby clothes and pillow cases, also tablecloths. I wanted to learn to quilt but haven't done so yet. Rather new to crocheting. Just started about 2 years ago and found out I have a talent for it. My first love tho is knitting. Having difficulty knitting now due to flare of RA. But just lov it. When possible will try to knit a couple rows on a dishcloth. It is light weight and easier for me to hold. Have lots of wips on hold waiting for me when I can get RA straightened out.


----------



## linkan

ok gang i gotta hop off here if i am ever going to make it out to the hospital and then all the way out to the doc's office in Kentucky ..Talk to you all soon ...

Purly have a good afternoon 

Lots of love to all XOXOX


----------



## linkan

pearlone said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Linky and Nitzi, didn't want to miss saying hello to you, and also to her Royalness, Pengwin. Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> im still reading back pages lol , i did make it to pg 20 now ..
> 
> Anne your frogs are so cute , you did a great job !
> 
> What are you working on now Purly , i am sorry but we havent gotten to talk much , so do you knit , crochet , cross stitch , or quilt ?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really love to knit and crochet. I haven't done cross stitch since the kids were babies. Just did baby clothes and pillow cases, also tablecloths. I wanted to learn to quilt but haven't done so yet. Rather new to crocheting. Just started about 2 years ago and found out I have a talent for it. My first love tho is knitting. Having difficulty knitting now due to flare of RA. But just lov it. When possible will try to knit a couple rows on a dishcloth. It is light weight and easier for me to hold. Have lots of wips on hold waiting for me when I can get RA straightened out.
Click to expand...

i like to switch between the knitting and crochet and now i have added quilting to that too ... 
and i looooove it .
when your RA flairs up do you use the embolism gloves ?? they help me quite a bit to not get so painful so quickly ....


----------



## linkan

i hate to run out on you purly but i gotta get going , it coul dtake us an hour just to gt to the docs office because one of our bridges is closed for repairs  has been for months and the traffic to the other one is attrocious !!


----------



## pearlone

linkan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Linky, still about the same. Don't expect things to improve until I see the specialist end of this month. It takes so long to get into see them. DD wants to come and stay with us to help us out for a few weeks. Hate for her to fly such a distance(she lives in Saudi Arabia) and leave her family, plus the expense. DH and I are trying to convince her not to come. We will stumble through, we always have, but it is so sweet of her to want to do this for us. How are things going for you????What's new???
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on a surgery date , trying NOT to use me arm till then , i am doing a good job , i am proud of myself for not giving up and just doing things myself ..... i am really bad about that !
> 
> the phrase " oh just let me do it !" is spoken often here lol ... but i am saying NO , and DH is getting it now that he has to pick up my slack LOL
> I am working on a project for DD's bday tomorrow , i want to make her another pillow .. i am knitting some boa eyelash stuff and then i am going to make a pillow from it
> I will of course post a photo when i ever get it done lol
Click to expand...

It is so hard not to use your arm, so good going on resting it as much as possible. Hope they give you a surgery date quickly. Right now my DH is trying his best to pick up the slack that I can't do. It is hard for them as they are not used to doing some of the things we do or the way we do things. Can't wait to see the pillow you make for your daughter.I know she will love it.


----------



## PENGWIN

linkan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ribbitt, ribbitt
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was what you did with your knitting. rip it, rip it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what I'm doing, in 3ply lacy stuff erghhhhhh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor you, no envy from this direction at all :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get there but the air may get a little 'blue' on the way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better send you some purple air spray lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little 'purple' story! My late mum loved purple and as her legs got poorly, we installed a downstairs loo for her visits, all decked out in shades of purple! I still keep it that way and have just binned..... a purple air spray !
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you should get some more just to take to York - for purple people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's only one - but I'm in the Purple Room and it sounds as though I could come back that colour. At least it goes with green. Should be used to it, lavender is the colour base for my kitchen.
Click to expand...

Hi Pengwin how are you ? [/quote]

Hello Links .... I'm completely lost - don't know whose who and what's what? How are you today. Cariad Pengwin xx


----------



## pearlone

Hope the doctor has a surgery date to give you. Drive safe. I also need to run. Patticake love your frog. Is it a gift or are you going to hang it in your home? Sorry I meant to tell you earlier. Hope everyone has good day evening whatever and stay safe. Love and hugs to all.


----------



## PENGWIN

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN'T STAND THIS ANY MORE. Where am I what am I who am I. Please I havn't got pass page two. I have to go now . Off to la la land really Mad. city to get stuff,always need stuff. Really I think this is la la land at the moment.
> arm wraps and Juicy juicy to all, Where do we put the nuts,and how do we catch the next train. Bye.
> 
> 
> 
> it's OK Yarnlady. there's no point trying to think in a straight line here. You have to follow the rest of us off on a tangent. You're in good company.
Click to expand...

Hi Saxy ... it is extremely important that Yarni understands what is what simply because she has to post her review of the happenings that we all, at least, get the gist (is that how I spell that word?. How are you today?


----------



## SaxonLady

PENGWIN said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN'T STAND THIS ANY MORE. Where am I what am I who am I. Please I havn't got pass page two. I have to go now . Off to la la land really Mad. city to get stuff,always need stuff. Really I think this is la la land at the moment.
> arm wraps and Juicy juicy to all, Where do we put the nuts,and how do we catch the next train. Bye.
> 
> 
> 
> it's OK Yarnlady. there's no point trying to think in a straight line here. You have to follow the rest of us off on a tangent. You're in good company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Saxy ... it is extremely important that Yarni understands what is what simply because she has to post her review of the happenings that we all, at least, get the gist (is that how I spell that word?. How are you today?
Click to expand...

I apprecaite that, but, apart from moving, she might just as well make the rest up. We are as tangled as my knitting after the cat's had it! And moving to a new site means lots of new people come onsite, and tangle things even further - just as I did last time you moved!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> To all my special friends around the world. This is the best place to make connection.
> Thank you all for your friendship.
> PurpleV


Aaaawwww we Love you Purple this is awesome


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are


lovely socks purple wonder who they are for :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> lovely socks purple wonder who they are for :wink:
Click to expand...

ME!!!!!! ANd thank you


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon everyone. Glad we are now safely installed in this new place. Nice to have a some new people making nice comments.
I have been shopping, walking about a mile and a half and then did my 40 length swim, it was going to be 42 just in case I counted wrong, but got cramp after 41 so gave up. Lets ache now, but that's good. Hope everyone is ok. Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Afternoon Lisa and Janet. How you doing?


----------



## SaxonLady

well done Purple. 41 lengths.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:55 am EST and 3' C (37.4'F)
I finally got here. Seems like everytime I tried to get on, something or someone jumped in my way.
Good day Purple, Binky, Purly, Saxy.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> Afternoon Lisa and Janet. How you doing?


I am doing fine. I hope Lisa is as well?


----------



## nitz8catz

My head is spinning from all the coming and going.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> well done Purple. 41 lengths.


Thanks and without armbands! How are you today. Looking forward to our meeting. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:55 am EST and 3' C (37.4'F)
> I finally got here. Seems like everytime I tried to get on, something or someone jumped in my way.
> Good day Purple, Binky, Purly, Saxy.


morning nitz. dark here already.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> My head is spinning from all the coming and going.


Just get your body to spin in time with your head and then you wont notice it. Hi Nitzi. How's it beeping? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done Purple. 41 lengths.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and without armbands! How are you today. Looking forward to our meeting. xx
Click to expand...

hope you're not going to wear me out! I'm nowhere near as energetic as you.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:55 am EST and 3' C (37.4'F)
> I finally got here. Seems like everytime I tried to get on, something or someone jumped in my way.
> Good day Purple, Binky, Purly, Saxy.
> 
> 
> 
> morning nitz. dark here already.
Click to expand...

Are you around 5 pm over there. I don't like these short days. Only thing they're good for is staying inside and knitting.


----------



## tammie52

hi all
well remember last night my friend from upstairs came home from bingo and couldnt speak she won 3 grand lucky nickers i call her she went out this mornin and just happened to pop in to the slot machines and she won 200.00 wish i had her luck. any way i went to see jessies teacher and lets just say im not her favourite person i told her in no uncertain terms i dont thk she has what it takes to be a teacher to under 5s if she gives them scissors to take home, ill be back later hubbie just putting dinner on table so bye for now, tammie


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all my special friends around the world. This is the best place to make connection.
> Thank you all for your friendship.
> PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaawwww we Love you Purple this is awesome
Click to expand...

Love you too Lisa. How's it going?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My head is spinning from all the coming and going.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get your body to spin in time with your head and then you wont notice it. Hi Nitzi. How's it beeping? xx
Click to expand...

Monday's are always busy days. 
Maybe that's my problem, I'm not spinning fast enough  That can be fixed. :twisted:


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:55 am EST and 3' C (37.4'F)
> I finally got here. Seems like everytime I tried to get on, something or someone jumped in my way.
> Good day Purple, Binky, Purly, Saxy.
> 
> 
> 
> morning nitz. dark here already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you around 5 pm over there. I don't like these short days. Only thing they're good for is staying inside and knitting.
Click to expand...

spot on Nitz, on both scores. Do you need an excuse for knitting though?


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> hi all
> well remember last night my friend from upstairs came home from bingo and couldnt speak she won 3 grand lucky nickers i call her she went out this mornin and just happened to pop in to the slot machines and she won 200.00 wish i had her luck. any way i went to see jessies teacher and lets just say im not her favourite person i told her in no uncertain terms i dont thk she has what it takes to be a teacher to under 5s if she gives them scissors to take home, ill be back later hubbie just putting dinner on table so bye for now, tammie


Hi Tammie, You made it then, I'll call of the search party. Your friend's done well. I won a box of chocolates on a raffle once. Good for you for telling Jess's teacher what's what. Catch you later. Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## nitz8catz

tammie52 said:


> hi all
> well remember last night my friend from upstairs came home from bingo and couldnt speak she won 3 grand lucky nickers i call her she went out this mornin and just happened to pop in to the slot machines and she won 200.00 wish i had her luck. any way i went to see jessies teacher and lets just say im not her favourite person i told her in no uncertain terms i dont thk she has what it takes to be a teacher to under 5s if she gives them scissors to take home, ill be back later hubbie just putting dinner on table so bye for now, tammie


Hi Tammie, bye Tammie. Give her "what-for". Scissors aren't a toy. They are a tool that should only be used by a child under supervision. And I'd say the same thing about any child under the age of 13.
What teacher college did she go to?????


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My head is spinning from all the coming and going.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get your body to spin in time with your head and then you wont notice it. Hi Nitzi. How's it beeping? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday's are always busy days.
> Maybe that's my problem, I'm not spinning fast enough  That can be fixed. :twisted:
Click to expand...

I find a few glases of wine help.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:55 am EST and 3' C (37.4'F)
> I finally got here. Seems like everytime I tried to get on, something or someone jumped in my way.
> Good day Purple, Binky, Purly, Saxy.
> 
> 
> 
> morning nitz. dark here already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you around 5 pm over there. I don't like these short days. Only thing they're good for is staying inside and knitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spot on Nitz, on both scores. Do you need an excuse for knitting though?
Click to expand...

No, just more hours in the day. :? 
24 isn't enough.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> well remember last night my friend from upstairs came home from bingo and couldnt speak she won 3 grand lucky nickers i call her she went out this mornin and just happened to pop in to the slot machines and she won 200.00 wish i had her luck. any way i went to see jessies teacher and lets just say im not her favourite person i told her in no uncertain terms i dont thk she has what it takes to be a teacher to under 5s if she gives them scissors to take home, ill be back later hubbie just putting dinner on table so bye for now, tammie
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, You made it then, I'll call of the search party. Your friend's done well. I won a box of chocolates on a raffle once. Good for you for telling Jess's teacher what's what. Catch you later. Love and hugs PV xx
Click to expand...

I went to the Sea Cadets presentation evening with Hubby, and I won the 2nd best prize in the raffle, and he won the top one. I seem to win lots of raffle prizes these days, but you put in more than you get out!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My head is spinning from all the coming and going.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get your body to spin in time with your head and then you wont notice it. Hi Nitzi. How's it beeping? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday's are always busy days.
> Maybe that's my problem, I'm not spinning fast enough  That can be fixed. :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find a few glases of wine help.
Click to expand...

I've only got a wee chocolate bottle with alchohol in it here. Probably only a teaspoon inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> well remember last night my friend from upstairs came home from bingo and couldnt speak she won 3 grand lucky nickers i call her she went out this mornin and just happened to pop in to the slot machines and she won 200.00 wish i had her luck.  any way i went to see jessies teacher and lets just say im not her favourite person i told her in no uncertain terms i dont thk she has what it takes to be a teacher to under 5s if she gives them scissors to take home, ill be back later hubbie just putting dinner on table so bye for now, tammie
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, You made it then, I'll call of the search party. Your friend's done well. I won a box of chocolates on a raffle once. Good for you for telling Jess's teacher what's what. Catch you later. Love and hugs PV xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the Sea Cadets presentation evening with Hubby, and I won the 2nd best prize in the raffle, and he won the top one. I seem to win lots of raffle prizes these days, but you put in more than you get out!
Click to expand...

Can you and Purple rub some luck this way?


----------



## SaxonLady

Looks like it's gonna cost me £160 for a new trouble dyer. Just what I need mid-January. Now everything will start breaking down. That's what usually happens.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've just been informed it's lunchtime in the cafeteria. Fgures, I just got on. Tummy is complaining so better feed it. Catch whoever is on in an hour.


----------



## binkbrice

jorens53 said:


> I have been very busy today, cleaning & sorting & getting all excited over my present.
> 
> Ange, your gift arrived today. thank you. Is the crocheted item to put in hair, or to wear as a ring (it fits my finger & looks quite nice) :-D :-D :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It's a ring and I bet it is quite lovely


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been very busy today, cleaning & sorting & getting all excited over my present.
> 
> Ange, your gift arrived today. thank you. Is the crocheted item to put in hair, or to wear as a ring (it fits my finger & looks quite nice) :-D :-D :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a ring and I bet it is quite lovely
Click to expand...

cool! :-D


----------



## binkbrice

jorens53 said:


> This is for Viv, these are my fur babies & by no stretch of the imagination are they cats lol
> The black & white pup now fills the length of the chair, when it is extended :shock:  :thumbup: :XD:


The black and white one is the kind my DH wants sooooo bad


----------



## binkbrice

mumtoSophy said:


> thank you susan for your card! SOphy thought it was cute!


Happy Birthday to Sophy!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Looks like it's gonna cost me £160 for a new trouble dyer. Just what I need mid-January. Now everything will start breaking down. That's what usually happens.


Mine stopped suddenly and there was a smell of burning. Mr P took the back off and hoovered out all the fluff that had accumulated. The heating element was broken, but still worked. He's put it all back together and it is now better than before. Although I I was turn it of at the mains juzt in case. Don;t want ny utility room bursting into flames.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I've just been informed it's lunchtime in the cafeteria. Fgures, I just got on. Tummy is complaining so better feed it. Catch whoever is on in an hour.


Enjoy your lunch. I've just had a very late after swimming lunch and now I'm stuffed.


----------



## binkbrice

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been very busy today, cleaning & sorting & getting all excited over my present.
> 
> Ange, your gift arrived today. thank you. Is the crocheted item to put in hair, or to wear as a ring (it fits my finger & looks quite nice) :-D :-D :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ditto from me - mine arrived today as well. Thank you Angela and Lisa :mrgreen: :lol:  :thumbup: :thumbup: Very pretty - not even going to try and post a pic - 'puter isn't letting me ....Again! :-(
Click to expand...

Your welcome so glad you got them :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Anyone for coffee and cake?


----------



## PurpleFi

No takers? I'm off for a while. Catch you all later. Hugs xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My head is spinning from all the coming and going.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get your body to spin in time with your head and then you wont notice it. Hi Nitzi. How's it beeping? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday's are always busy days.
> Maybe that's my problem, I'm not spinning fast enough  That can be fixed. :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find a few glases of wine help.
Click to expand...

Yeh, we know!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> well remember last night my friend from upstairs came home from bingo and couldnt speak she won 3 grand lucky nickers i call her she went out this mornin and just happened to pop in to the slot machines and she won 200.00 wish i had her luck. any way i went to see jessies teacher and lets just say im not her favourite person i told her in no uncertain terms i dont thk she has what it takes to be a teacher to under 5s if she gives them scissors to take home, ill be back later hubbie just putting dinner on table so bye for now, tammie
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, You made it then, I'll call of the search party. Your friend's done well. I won a box of chocolates on a raffle once. Good for you for telling Jess's teacher what's what. Catch you later. Love and hugs PV xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the Sea Cadets presentation evening with Hubby, and I won the 2nd best prize in the raffle, and he won the top one. I seem to win lots of raffle prizes these days, but you put in more than you get out!
Click to expand...

All for a good cause though, eh?!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Leonora said:


> I too, emulate your words of thanks and friendship. This is truely the friendliest worldwide forum ever. Leonora. :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


Hi Leonora, Nice to see you here. How you doing?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Looks like it's gonna cost me £160 for a new trouble dyer. Just what I need mid-January. Now everything will start breaking down. That's what usually happens.


Me too: 2 new tyres, parking fine, son's 40th and a trip to York, LOL!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Nice leg wear, and they do have a certain appeal to purple :XD:
Click to expand...

Thanks Pam. Now got to make a pair for dawughers' MIL xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you susan for your card! SOphy thought it was cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Sophy!
Click to expand...

....and from me too!! How old?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too, emulate your words of thanks and friendship. This is truely the friendliest worldwide forum ever. Leonora. :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Leonora, Nice to see you here. How you doing?
Click to expand...

Hello! Greetings from London!!


----------



## PurpleFi

tamarque said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> They came out beautifully. You can feel the careful detail you put into them. What yarn did you use?
Click to expand...

Thank you for the compliment. the yarn I used is Stlyecraft life 4 ply 75/25 acrylic/wool mix in colours heather, rose and light green.
Hope you enjoy it here. Everyone is mad.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's gonna cost me £160 for a new trouble dyer. Just what I need mid-January. Now everything will start breaking down. That's what usually happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too: 2 new tyres, parking fine, son's 40th and a trip to York, LOL!!!
Click to expand...

I just bought a new skirt fot £4, last of the big spenders that;s me.


----------



## PurpleFi

GQR999 said:


> PurpleV, I love your socks! Done mostly in my favorite color  (and yours). Love your avatar.


Thanks about the socks. My avatar was done by my cousin Pengwin, clever isn't she.


----------



## binkbrice

Today was the day for receiving presents I too got a surpise in the mail, was going to post a pic but my camera needs to charge as soon as it is i will post a pic, you all may remember it from Judi's avatar at Christmas, Thank You Judi.


----------



## PurpleFi

I would like to say a big hello to -

Meann67, Charlotte80, Johnna, KateB and Windfree

Thanks for stopping by, it's nice to see you here. Drop by anytime ands join in the fun.

Purple V


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Pam Re Tena Orchestra

In true cockney fashion I will play the spoons, that is once I've licked the butterscotch ice cream off them. I have a splash pool, definitely suitable for limbo dancing but I feel a snorkel may be necessary. I also have my Brownie swimming badge so I would like to volunteer to be the Orchestra's lifeguard. I can also play the comb and tissue paper, but the tissue paper does tend to get soggy when I limbo in the pool.
I suggest that all music is waterproofized and all brass insttruments be treated with WD40. I look foreward to receiving further instructions about rehearsals
ps Anyone blowing anything please don't eat garlic bread. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's an special message for Sharon:-

Raising teenagers is like nailing jelly to a wall!

Love PV xx


----------



## grandma susan

hi everyone. I've got 20mins then I'm dancing girls...Have I missed anything between 31-34?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I've just been informed it's lunchtime in the cafeteria. Fgures, I just got on. Tummy is complaining so better feed it. Catch whoever is on in an hour.


SEE
off you go again...everytime you and me meet you b.off for your lunch
See? :-D


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My head is spinning from all the coming and going.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get your body to spin in time with your head and then you wont notice it. Hi Nitzi. How's it beeping? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday's are always busy days.
> Maybe that's my problem, I'm not spinning fast enough  That can be fixed. :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find a few glases of wine help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, we know!!!
Click to expand...

You've got my humour...


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been informed it's lunchtime in the cafeteria. Fgures, I just got on. Tummy is complaining so better feed it. Catch whoever is on in an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> SEE
> off you go again...everytime you and me meet you b.off for your lunch
> See? :-D
Click to expand...

Yes I do. Can't argue with the tummy.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's gonna cost me £160 for a new trouble dyer. Just what I need mid-January. Now everything will start breaking down. That's what usually happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too: 2 new tyres, parking fine, son's 40th and a trip to York, LOL!!!
Click to expand...

In for a penny in for a pound...


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> GQR999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV, I love your socks! Done mostly in my favorite color  (and yours). Love your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks about the socks. My avatar was done by my cousin Pengwin, clever isn't she.
Click to expand...

Yes, The Empress is very clever!


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Susan, I did a quick flick through from page 24 and just said hello to any newbies. How are you. I;ve swum 41 lengths today. Aren't I good. xx


----------



## grandma susan

hi Pengy...I'm watching the news. I've had 2 classes already today and got in at 6pm then I'm out dancing at 6.50 but should be in at 10....Have you had a busy day? I'm listening about those breast implants. Isn't it disgusting. These poor ladies don't deserve this...My heart goes out to them.


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GQR999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV, I love your socks! Done mostly in my favorite color  (and yours). Love your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks about the socks. My avatar was done by my cousin Pengwin, clever isn't she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, The Empress is very clever!
Click to expand...

Ooo your looking like your old self now. That's lovely xx


----------



## grandma susan

Purple you're great and so clever as you must have behaved with your recooping (healing hahaha).


----------



## grandma susan

I became Pams face cloth and soap in my avatar but poor Pam was getting so confused bless her. There's been a few new faces today, SO, I'm Gary for another few days.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I became Pams face cloth and soap in my avatar but poor Pam was getting so confused bless her. There's been a few new faces today, SO, I'm Gary for another few days.


I've said hello to all the 'new faces'.


----------



## grandma susan

I said hello this morning. Got to go BP is on phone...night


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I said hello this morning. Got to go BP is on phone...night


Bye xx


----------



## PurpleFi

For Pengwin, I am now all here not just half, xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Yes, The Empress is very clever![/quote]

Clever - yes, Modest - NO!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> I would like to say a big hello to -
> 
> Meann67, Charlotte80, Johnna, KateB and Windfree
> 
> Thanks for stopping by, it's nice to see you here. Drop by anytime ands join in the fun.
> 
> Purple V


I'll drink to that, hic!! London Girl


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi LOndon Girl, How are you this evening?


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm popping off for a while. Got a bit of sewing to do. xx


----------



## Carlyta

Back at ya! Purple V. Have a good week. :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> Hi LOndon Girl, How are you this evening?


A bit dazed, frankly! Just had an invite for NEXT Christmas to our son in NZ! We were going anyway in September to scrutinise the new baby (due in May) but 'tis a lot more pennies to go at Christmas! I'm up for it but hubs is still trying to get his head round it. He'll come round!


----------



## London Girl

Carlyta said:


> Back at ya! Purple V. Have a good week. :thumbup:


Hello! Have we met?


----------



## London Girl

McPasty, it looks like it's just you and me, assuming you are really here....or there?!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's gonna cost me £160 for a new trouble dyer. Just what I need mid-January. Now everything will start breaking down. That's what usually happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too: 2 new tyres, parking fine, son's 40th and a trip to York, LOL!!!
Click to expand...

sounds about right


----------



## SaxonLady

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GQR999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV, I love your socks! Done mostly in my favorite color  (and yours). Love your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks about the socks. My avatar was done by my cousin Pengwin, clever isn't she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, The Empress is very clever!
Click to expand...

it hurts to say it, but, yes she IS


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi LOndon Girl, How are you this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> A bit dazed, frankly! Just had an invite for NEXT Christmas to our son in NZ! We were going anyway in September to scrutinise the new baby (due in May) but 'tis a lot more pennies to go at Christmas! I'm up for it but hubs is still trying to get his head round it. He'll come round!
Click to expand...

more money!


----------



## Carlyta

Only thru KP I think.


----------



## PurpleFi

Carlyta said:


> Back at ya! Purple V. Have a good week. :thumbup:


Hi Carlyta, How you doing? Have a good week to you too.


----------



## mumtoSophy

hello anyone there??


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> hello anyone there??


Hi Sharon, How's the birthday girl?

I left a post for several pages back, but I'll put it here again in case you missed it

"Raising teenagers is like nailing jelly to a wall"

Only 7 years to go xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello anyone there??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, How's the birthday girl?
> 
> I left a post for several pages back, but I'll put it here again in case you missed it
> 
> "Raising teenagers is like nailing jelly to a wall"
> 
> Only 7 years to go xxx
Click to expand...

oh gee! thanks for that!!

I've tried to catch up but you lot just talk a load of drivel!!


----------



## Carlyta

I'm fine thank you. Have to meet my granddaughter this afternoon for girl scouts at her school. I volunteered to help with this. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello anyone there??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, How's the birthday girl?
> 
> I left a post for several pages back, but I'll put it here again in case you missed it
> 
> "Raising teenagers is like nailing jelly to a wall"
> 
> Only 7 years to go xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh gee! thanks for that!!
> 
> I've tried to catch up but you lot just talk a load of drivel!!
Click to expand...

Thought you'd appreciate that. It's not been me talking, just all the others. Right load of gas bags!!

How are you this evening?


----------



## PurpleFi

Carlyta said:


> I'm fine thank you. Have to meet my granddaughter this afternoon for girl scouts at her school. I volunteered to help with this. :lol:


That's good of you. I was in the Brownies and Guides very many years ago. Haave fun.


----------



## mumtoSophy

the birthday girls is taking her nail varnish off in prep for school tomorrow

early night for us 

I'm looking forward to Friday tho  :XD: hubby is dayshift and after Sophy goes off to school I have the house to myself until 3pm :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> hi Pengy...I'm watching the news. I've had 2 classes already today and got in at 6pm then I'm out dancing at 6.50 but should be in at 10....Have you had a busy day? I'm listening about those breast implants. Isn't it disgusting. These poor ladies don't deserve this...My heart goes out to them.


Totally agree with your Grandma ... care doesn't come into the modern world.


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> For Pengwin, I am now all here not just half, xx


Yes, I see you've dropped your legs!


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi Pengy...I'm watching the news. I've had 2 classes already today and got in at 6pm then I'm out dancing at 6.50 but should be in at 10....Have you had a busy day? I'm listening about those breast implants. Isn't it disgusting. These poor ladies don't deserve this...My heart goes out to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with your Grandma ... care doesn't come into the modern world.
Click to expand...

Yooohooo. Have you had a good day. I've walked a mile and a half and swam two thirds of a mile. Not bad as its only 6 weeks since my op!! Now stuffing my face with Christmas cake.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello anyone there??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, How's the birthday girl?
> 
> I left a post for several pages back, but I'll put it here again in case you missed it
> 
> "Raising teenagers is like nailing jelly to a wall"
> 
> Only 7 years to go xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh gee! thanks for that!!
> 
> I've tried to catch up but you lot just talk a load of drivel!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought you'd appreciate that. It's not been me talking, just all the others. Right load of gas bags!!
> 
> How are you this evening?
Click to expand...

I hit red around lunchtime :shock:

I have just swept and mopped the downstairs bec I'm not too great just now but I'll be 10 times worse in the morning and I will get annoyed with myself If i can't do it!!

so it's done!! :XD:


----------



## Xiang

Hi all, am on my way for a swim & shopping, will chat if anyone is still on when I get back xx


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Pengwin, I am now all here not just half, xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I see you've dropped your legs!
Click to expand...

Well you drew them!


----------



## mumtoSophy

swimming and walking! oh watch not over do it!


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> Hi all, am on my way for a swim & shopping, will chat if anyone is still on when I get back xx


Have fun, I did 41 lengths!!!


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Yes, The Empress is very clever!


Clever - yes, Modest - NO!!![/quote]

The Pengwin just knows her place on this planet.


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> Hi all, am on my way for a swim & shopping, will chat if anyone is still on when I get back xx


hi and bye


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> swimming and walking! oh watch not over do it!


No I feel good. Legs not half so achy as last week. Getting stronger all the time.


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> the birthday girls is taking her nail varnish off in prep for school tomorrow
> 
> early night for us
> 
> I'm looking forward to Friday tho  :XD: hubby is dayshift and after Sophy goes off to school I have the house to myself until 3pm :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Tell her to work hard at school. Bet she does anyway. What do you have planned for Friday? Knitting by any chance?


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> swimming and walking! oh watch not over do it!
> 
> 
> 
> No I feel good. Legs not half so achy as last week. Getting stronger all the time.
Click to expand...

wish swimming made me feel better  makes me worse!


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Pengwin, I am now all here not just half, xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I see you've dropped your legs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you drew them!
Click to expand...

...and such a nice pair they were. Just right for your socks.


----------



## PurpleFi

I hit red around lunchtime :shock:

I have just swept and mopped the downstairs bec I'm not too great just now but I'll be 10 times worse in the morning and I will get annoyed with myself If i can't do it!!

so it's done!! :XD:[/quote]

I am definitely coming to sort you out and wrap the traffic lights round your head. You MUST pay attention to them and rest when they are red, not shut your eyes and carry on. Only I am allowed to behave like that :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

...and such a nice pair they were. Just right for your socks.[/quote]

Aren't my socks beautiful?


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> swimming and walking! oh watch not over do it!
> 
> 
> 
> No I feel good. Legs not half so achy as last week. Getting stronger all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wish swimming made me feel better  makes me worse!
Click to expand...

What you need is REST are you listening REST xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> swimming and walking! oh watch not over do it!
> 
> 
> 
> No I feel good. Legs not half so achy as last week. Getting stronger all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wish swimming made me feel better  makes me worse!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you need is REST are you listening REST xx
Click to expand...

I don't have time to rest!! :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

I don't have time to rest!! :roll:[/quote]

You MAKE TIME TO REST


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> ...and such a nice pair they were. Just right for your socks.


Aren't my socks beautiful?[/quote]

Yes, they are. You have reminded me to put my 3 pairs on for inspection which I will do tomorrow but I will not be modelling them.


----------



## shand

why is daddy blue,and i thought the scratches on the top of plane was from all the barn storming in oss, sorry showing my age again hugs shand


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and such a nice pair they were. Just right for your socks.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't my socks beautiful?
Click to expand...

Yes, they are. You have reminded me to put my 3 pairs on for inspection which I will do tomorrow but I will not be modelling them.[/quote]

What have you got then? An octopus?


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> why is daddy blue,and i thought the scratches on the top of plane was from all the barn storming in oss, sorry showing my age again hugs shand


Hi Shand, Nice to see you again. What you showing you age! Couldn't tell my eyes are not as good as they used to be! :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Jasper Carrot is on the tv talking about grandchildren. Very funny and oh so true.


----------



## nanabanana

Hello all my little pals, once again I'm not doing catchup, have I missed anything? Hope you are all well. Love McPasty x


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Pengwin, I am now all here not just half, xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I see you've dropped your legs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you drew them!
Click to expand...

now now children,go outside if you must fight hahaha

Aahhh, swim finished, feel so alive ...........


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and such a nice pair they were. Just right for your socks.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't my socks beautiful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are. You have reminded me to put my 3 pairs on for inspection which I will do tomorrow but I will not be modelling them.
Click to expand...

What have you got then? An octopus?[/quote]

An octopus has 8 legs, I have only made 6!


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> Hello all my little pals, once again I'm not doing catchup, have I missed anything? Hope you are all well. Love McPasty x


Hi Ann, You've missed nothing important except my socks. How are you this evening?


----------



## PurpleFi

An octopus has 8 legs, I have only made 6![/quote]

Well you'd better make another pair, smarty pants.


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and such a nice pair they were. Just right for your socks.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't my socks beautiful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are. You have reminded me to put my 3 pairs on for inspection which I will do tomorrow but I will not be modelling them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have you got then? An octopus?
Click to expand...

An octopus has 8 legs, I have only made 6![/quote]

That makes a BUG


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Pengwin, I am now all here not just half, xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I see you've dropped your legs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you drew them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now now children,go outside if you must fight hahaha
> 
> Aahhh, swim finished, feel so alive ...........
Click to expand...

That was quick. How far is it to the pool? and how far did you swim?


----------



## PENGWIN

nanabanana said:


> Hello all my little pals, once again I'm not doing catchup, have I missed anything? Hope you are all well. Love McPasty x


Possibly not ... we are on page 500 tomorrow. Get ready to shoot off.


----------



## PurpleFi

An octopus has 8 legs, I have only made 6![/quote]

That makes a BUG[/quote]

Hi Nitzi. I've only got two legs.


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and such a nice pair they were. Just right for your socks.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't my socks beautiful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are. You have reminded me to put my 3 pairs on for inspection which I will do tomorrow but I will not be modelling them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have you got then? An octopus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An octopus has 8 legs, I have only made 6!
Click to expand...

That makes a BUG[/quote]

ER - Elizabeth Reigns!


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all my little pals, once again I'm not doing catchup, have I missed anything? Hope you are all well. Love McPasty x
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly not ... we are on page 500 tomorrow. Get ready to shoot off.
Click to expand...

Oh no we are not. I am typing very slowly.


----------



## PurpleFi

ER - Elizabeth Reigns![/quote]

Language!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all my little pals, once again I'm not doing catchup, have I missed anything? Hope you are all well. Love McPasty x
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly not ... we are on page 500 tomorrow. Get ready to shoot off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no we are not. I am typing very slowly.
Click to expand...

I just got calculator out. If we do 50 pages in one day, which we are close to reaching, that only gives us 10 days before we change threads again? :hunf:


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> ER - Elizabeth Reigns!


Language![/quote]

English, usually with a very small amount of Welsh.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all my little pals, once again I'm not doing catchup, have I missed anything? Hope you are all well. Love McPasty x
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly not ... we are on page 500 tomorrow. Get ready to shoot off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no we are not. I am typing very slowly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got calculator out. If we do 50 pages in one day, which we are close to reaching, that only gives us 10 days before we change threads again? :hunf:
Click to expand...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggH


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Pengwin, I am now all here not just half, xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I see you've dropped your legs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you drew them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now now children,go outside if you must fight hahaha
> 
> Aahhh, swim finished, feel so alive ...........
Click to expand...

I don't do swims until the spring weather. Our pool doesn't have any hairdryers, and I don't like frozen hair. :?


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all my little pals, once again I'm not doing catchup, have I missed anything? Hope you are all well. Love McPasty x
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly not ... we are on page 500 tomorrow. Get ready to shoot off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no we are not. I am typing very slowly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got calculator out. If we do 50 pages in one day, which we are close to reaching, that only gives us 10 days before we change threads again? :hunf:
Click to expand...

I'm sure we could get to a 1000


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all my little pals, once again I'm not doing catchup, have I missed anything? Hope you are all well. Love McPasty x
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ann, You've missed nothing important except my socks. How are you this evening?
Click to expand...

and you will be able to see my socks tomorrow but they will be legless.


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ER - Elizabeth Reigns!
> 
> 
> 
> Language!
Click to expand...

English, usually with a very small amount of Welsh.[/quote]

I speak three languages, English, French and mostly rubbish


----------



## PurpleFi

and you will be able to see my socks tomorrow but they will be legless.[/quote]

Bit like you most of the time.


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ER - Elizabeth Reigns!
> 
> 
> 
> Language!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English, usually with a very small amount of Welsh.
Click to expand...

I speak three languages, English, French and mostly rubbish[/quote]

Think you've got it in the wrong order. What about Double Dutch.


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> and you will be able to see my socks tomorrow but they will be legless.


Bit like you most of the time.[/quote]

Like to keep it in the family.


----------



## PurpleFi

I speak three languages, English, French and mostly rubbish[/quote]

Think you've got it in the wrong language. What about Double Dutch.[/quote]

Rubbish is easier, doesn't take so much thinking.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bit like you most of the time.[/quote]

Like to keep it in the family.[/quote]

True.


----------



## PENGWIN

Off to do nothing. See you in the morning. Pengwin xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> Off to do nothing. See you in the morning. Pengwin xx


I've been doing nothing all day. You don't have to leave for that.
Have a good night.


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> Off to do nothing. See you in the morning. Pengwin xx


Night night. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off to do nothing. See you in the morning. Pengwin xx
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing nothing all day. You don't have to leave for that.
> Have a good night.
Click to expand...

I am thinking about doing some sewing.


----------



## shand

can i please join the nutty club,im very good at talking rubbish, its my best language, i dont even have to try hugs shand


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off to do nothing. See you in the morning. Pengwin xx
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing nothing all day. You don't have to leave for that.
> Have a good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking about doing some sewing.
Click to expand...

I have some sewing that needs doing. Nothing creative, just maintenance work, like hems.


----------



## nanabanana

I'm going to bed, speak soon . McPasty Ann xx


----------



## nitz8catz

nanabanana said:


> I'm going to bed, speak soon . McPasty Ann xx


Night McPasty Ann


----------



## shand

time to say good night , talk to you all in the morning hushandgs


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> time to say good night , talk to you all in the morning hushandgs


Night Shand, sleep well.


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> can i please join the nutty club,im very good at talking rubbish, its my best language, i dont even have to try hugs shand


Most definitely, as long as you promise to continue talking rubbish and are one sandwich short of a picnic. Hugs PV xx


----------



## theyarnlady

I must say this is a nightmare,I have not got pass page two, what is going on? I am just going to have to pm everone to see what is going on.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ER - Elizabeth Reigns!
> 
> 
> 
> Language!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English, usually with a very small amount of Welsh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak three languages, English, French and mostly rubbish
Click to expand...

Think you've got it in the wrong order. What about Double Dutch.[/quote]

I speak a few languages! Scottish, sign language (BSL) and gobbledegook :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> I'm going to bed, speak soon . McPasty Ann xx


Still thinking about sewing, but that is as far as I'm going to get tonight. Night night Ann, sleep well xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to have to love you and leave you, so to speak. It's time for me to go home and play with my yarn. Catch ya later.


----------



## PurpleFi

I speak a few languages! Scottish, sign language (BSL) and gobbledegook :XD:[/quote]

My grandchildren can do sign language, leart it of CBeebees. And of course grandson knows several rude words as well!

Did you get my pms?


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to have to love you and leave you, so to speak. It's time for me to go home and play with my yarn. Catch ya later.


Safe journey home, Nitzi. Happy knitting. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> I speak a few languages! Scottish, sign language (BSL) and gobbledegook :XD:


My grandchildren can do sign language, leart it of CBeebees. And of course grandson knows several rude words as well!

Did you get my pms?[/quote]

I have a few deaf friends (one coming for breakfast tomorrow) so I took a few courses and learned how to converse!
I'm really quite fluent on gobbledegook too :XD:

yes I got your pm;s


----------



## mumtoSophy

my friend Vicki phone (the one I did Rudolph for)

boy she can yak!! I told her a lovely lady sent me some alan dart patterns so shes going to pop in and put an order in :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

I have a few deaf friends (one coming for breakfast tomorrow) so I took a few courses and learned how to converse!
I'm really quite fluent on gobbledegook too :XD:

yes I got your pm;s[/quote]

I have taught several deaf children to swim, quite challenging.


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> my friend Vicki phone (the one I did Rudolph for)
> 
> boy she can yak!! I told her a lovely lady sent me some alan dart patterns so shes going to pop in and put an order in :XD:


Oh no, Only do it if you want to. Mind you at the speed you knit you;ll probably have it done in a day no matter how complicated the pattern is.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm going off for a while to get coffee (Sharon do you want a hot chocolate?) and I might be back later. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> my friend Vicki phone (the one I did Rudolph for)
> 
> boy she can yak!! I told her a lovely lady sent me some alan dart patterns so shes going to pop in and put an order in :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, Only do it if you want to. Mind you at the speed you knit you;ll probably have it done in a day no matter how complicated the pattern is.
Click to expand...

erm maybe not! some of these ones look tricky!

next Monday I'm starting to gut out the house room by room
(hubby thinks the filing cabinet is next to the microwave) :shock:

and that the magic cupboard in the bedroom that the clothes magically appear washed, dried, ironed and put away!


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> I'm going off for a while to get coffee (Sharon do you want a hot chocolate?) and I might be back later. xx


sounds good! I'm getting peckish so going to find something!
to go with the hot choc :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant skype my old little netbook doesnt have it in it to do such wonderful things lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't skype either - voice thing doesn't work. Aha - sign language....... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi and I tried skyping. We just sat and looked at each other. Think we were both shocked into silence.
Click to expand...

I can just picture that one, right silents. :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Pam, How are you?


----------



## mumtoSophy

hi Pam :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

how is your spelling tonight Pam?? 

mine is atroshus!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: 


I'm that tired I'm havign to type everything so slow and keep getting the letters mixed up! :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

We won't last here long what is it with all the new pop ups, have i lost my mind???? Nothing makes sense to me. I am only on page 10.


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> how is your spelling tonight Pam??
> 
> mine is atroshus!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I'm that tired I'm havign to type everything so slow and keep getting the letters mixed up! :shock:


That's good the slower we type the further away we are to having to change threads again.


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> We won't last here long what is it with all the new pop ups, have i lost my mind???? Nothing makes sense to me. I am only on page 10.


I didn't even try to catch up! :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

Well i am sure you are all tired and off to bed Sharon hope sophy's party went really super,and all had a good time.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> We won't last here long what is it with all the new pop ups, have i lost my mind???? Nothing makes sense to me. I am only on page 10.


Don't do catch up, it takes too much effort. xxx


----------



## theyarnlady

I had a wonderful day, Hubby and I took the roads less travel, and oh it was so peaceful in the country.
I spell them like I see them


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> I had a wonderful day, Hubby and I took the roads less travel, and oh it was so peaceful in the country.
> I spell them like I see them


That sounds lovely. Where did you go?


----------



## patrican

Good morning Purple, Sharon and Yarni :mrgreen: 

I'm flying in and out this morning - being picked up by a friend later and we are going out for lunch. Should be fun. Haven't seen her for a while as we usually get together for a coffee every school holidays, but we missed the last one. Good for a catch up


----------



## theyarnlady

I saw and old house falling a part and I wonder off in my mind and thought I wish I could of know the story of how lived there, and what they all were like. I am sure more than one family lived there,and it was a home to all of them where they laugh cried lived and died. It made me sad to think that now something some one loved was fallling down.


----------



## patrican

theyarnlady said:


> I had a wonderful day, Hubby and I took the roads less travel, and oh it was so peaceful in the country.
> I spell them like I see them


Days like that are wonderful. Great for exploring and just enjoying


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> Good morning Purple, Sharon and Yarni :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm flying in and out this morning - being picked up by a friend later and we are going out for lunch. Should be fun. Haven't seen her for a while as we usually get together for a coffee every school holidays, but we missed the last one. Good for a catch up


Hi Patticake, Lunch with a friend sounds lovely. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> I saw and old house falling a part and I wonder off in my mind and thought I wish I could of know the story of how lived there, and what they all were like. I am sure more than one family lived there,and it was a home to all of them where they laugh cried lived and died. It made me sad to think that now something some one loved was fallling down.


I can just picture it. You should write a story about it.


----------



## theyarnlady

It put me to thinking, we would all go crazy if we were all alike and each followed after the other, I am glad for one God made us all different, and yet we are all the same, just sojourner going to the same place, life really is to short for all we wwant to do , say, love ,laugh, . Just happy i found today,and had it to live.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> It put me to thinking, we would all go crazy if we were all alike and each followed after the other, I am glad for one God made us all different, and yet we are all the same, just sojourner going to the same place, life really is to short for all we wwant to do , say, love ,laugh, . Just happy i found today,and had it to live.


That's lovely. Joy in the moment, that's what special days are about. xx


----------



## patrican

theyarnlady said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you all might like this :XD:
> 
> WHERE I HAVE AND HAVE NOT BEEN
> 
> I have been in many places, but I've never been in Cahoots. Apparently, you can't go alone. You have to be in Cahoots with someone.
> 
> I've also never been in Cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there. I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport; you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my friends, family and work.
> 
> I would like to go to Conclusions, but you have to jump, and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore.
> 
> I have also been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go, and I try not to visit there too often. I've been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm.
> 
> Sometimes I'm in Capable, and I go there more often as I'm getting older. One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenalin flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age I need all the stimuli I can get!
> 
> But one place I dont ever want to be is in Continent.
> 
> Love to all :XD: Patticake
> 
> 
> 
> Love it Pattycake nice says all I feel too. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

You are very welcome Pam. I got it in an email from a friend of mine and couldn't help but pass it on :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

patrican said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful day, Hubby and I took the roads less travel, and oh it was so peaceful in the country.
> I spell them like I see them
> 
> 
> 
> Days like that are wonderful. Great for exploring and just enjoying
Click to expand...

Hi lady have you started your day , I am coming on 3:45 and supper will be soon. It is so warm here in the 40's no snow and feels like spring. Being a bit off the wall thinking things over in my thoughts. Must say not sad but just looking at life in different way then usual.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Purple, Sharon and Yarni :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm flying in and out this morning - being picked up by a friend later and we are going out for lunch. Should be fun. Haven't seen her for a while as we usually get together for a coffee every school holidays, but we missed the last one. Good for a catch up
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Patticake, Lunch with a friend sounds lovely. Have a good day. xx
Click to expand...

Thanks - I'll be around for a very little while.....unlike yesterday during which I seemed to get stuck here for some strange unexplainable reason


----------



## mumtoSophy

well i couldnt' decide


so I had both :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

Pam several pages back I did a reply to yur Tena Orchestra post. I'll try and find it. xx


----------



## kittyknit

Hello friend...great place to be! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> well i couldnt' decide
> 
> so I had both :XD:


Ooohh c-h-o-c-o-l-a-t-e!


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful day, Hubby and I took the roads less travel, and oh it was so peaceful in the country.
> I spell them like I see them
> 
> 
> 
> Days like that are wonderful. Great for exploring and just enjoying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi lady have you started your day , I am coming on 3:45 and supper will be soon. It is so warm here in the 40's no snow and feels like spring. Being a bit off the wall thinking things over in my thoughts. Must say not sad but just looking at life in different way then usual.
Click to expand...

it's nice to look at things in a different way!


----------



## patrican

theyarnlady said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful day, Hubby and I took the roads less travel, and oh it was so peaceful in the country.
> I spell them like I see them
> 
> 
> 
> Days like that are wonderful. Great for exploring and just enjoying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi lady have you started your day , I am coming on 3:45 and supper will be soon. It is so warm here in the 40's no snow and feels like spring. Being a bit off the wall thinking things over in my thoughts. Must say not sad but just looking at life in different way then usual.
Click to expand...

Yes just starting. Had breakfast, but still in pj's and it is 8:12 am. I'm giving myself (firmly) another 20 minutes. Contemplative is good


----------



## patrican

kittyknit said:


> Hello friend...great place to be! :thumbup:


Hello kittyknit. Welcome to the mad house, come in and enjoy


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Pam Re Tena Orchestra

In true cockney fashion I will play the spoons, that is once I've licked the butterscotch ice cream off them. I have a splash pool, definitely suitable for limbo dancing but I feel a snorkel may be necessary. I also have my Brownie swimming badge so I would like to volunteer to be the Orchestra's lifeguard. I can also play the comb and tissue paper, but the tissue paper does tend to get soggy when I limbo in the pool.
I suggest that all music is waterproofized and all brass insttruments be treated with WD40. I look foreward to receiving further instructions about rehearsals
ps Anyone blowing anything please don't eat garlic bread. xx


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> well i couldnt' decide
> 
> so I had both :XD:


Now that is my Sharon, Chocolate and is it the best one you ever had???


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i couldnt' decide
> 
> so I had both :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohh c-h-o-c-o-l-a-t-e!
Click to expand...

it's reaaaaaaaallllly nice when it's mixed together! :XD:


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> well i couldnt' decide
> 
> so I had both :XD:


Definitely both - did you do a mixie? or just 2 separates?


----------



## PurpleFi

kittyknit said:


> Hello friend...great place to be! :thumbup:


Hello kittyknit, Welcome to this thred. I just love your kitty. PurpleV


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i couldnt' decide
> 
> so I had both :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is my Sharon, Chocolate and is it the best one you ever had???
Click to expand...

for today anyway :XD:

dou you have that kind in wisconsin???


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleV said:


> kittyknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friend...great place to be! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello kittyknit, Welcome to this thred. I just love your kitty. PurpleV
Click to expand...

Did you make the lovely quilt your cat is sitting on?


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Hi Pam Re Tena Orchestra
> 
> In true cockney fashion I will play the spoons, that is once I've licked the butterscotch ice cream off them. I have a splash pool, definitely suitable for limbo dancing but I feel a snorkel may be necessary. I also have my Brownie swimming badge so I would like to volunteer to be the Orchestra's lifeguard. I can also play the comb and tissue paper, but the tissue paper does tend to get soggy when I limbo in the pool.
> I suggest that all music is waterproofized and all brass insttruments be treated with WD40. I look foreward to receiving further instructions about rehearsals
> ps Anyone blowing anything please don't eat garlic bread. xx


Well this is what i was thinking about that pool you can use as well but i thought Ann should do her repellling into ice water and yell a load burr, and With the extra cereal Sharon would do the snap crackle and pop. But I like your idea, Oh dear Tena's on you will be a women for all playing how is that.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm home and shattered. Had a real good night. What have I missed...Is everyone OK? or shall I just go to bed hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

Let us know when the first rehearsal is Pam xx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Hi Pam Re Tena Orchestra
> 
> In true cockney fashion I will play the spoons, that is once I've licked the butterscotch ice cream off them. I have a splash pool, definitely suitable for limbo dancing but I feel a snorkel may be necessary. I also have my Brownie swimming badge so I would like to volunteer to be the Orchestra's lifeguard. I can also play the comb and tissue paper, but the tissue paper does tend to get soggy when I limbo in the pool.
> I suggest that all music is waterproofized and all brass insttruments be treated with WD40. I look foreward to receiving further instructions about rehearsals
> ps Anyone blowing anything please don't eat garlic bread. xx


Oohh - I used to be a Brownie, I was a Gnome and amzingly enough got to be a sixer. They changed from the English to Australian and I ended up a Tintookie (some sort of Aus). fairy tale creature that I have no idea what it is.

Back to the choir thing - I will play a gumleaf - they are waterproof :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

patrican said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i couldnt' decide
> 
> so I had both :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely both - did you do a mixie? or just 2 separates?
Click to expand...

mixie! :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

I was a pixie in the brownies. A little fat pixie actually..


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i couldnt' decide
> 
> so I had both :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely both - did you do a mixie? or just 2 separates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mixie! :XD:
Click to expand...

A woman after my own heart :mrgreen: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i couldnt' decide
> 
> so I had both :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is my Sharon, Chocolate and is it the best one you ever had???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for today anyway :XD:
> 
> dou you have that kind in wisconsin???
Click to expand...

They do have some pretend coffee flavored creamer, The best chocllate milk is from a dairy about 5 miles up the road, and it is so rich,not like in the store. It has a short shelf life only about 5 days, but I have found it never last long in this house. If I could you would be the first one i would send it too. :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam Re Tena Orchestra
> 
> In true cockney fashion I will play the spoons, that is once I've licked the butterscotch ice cream off them. I have a splash pool, definitely suitable for limbo dancing but I feel a snorkel may be necessary. I also have my Brownie swimming badge so I would like to volunteer to be the Orchestra's lifeguard. I can also play the comb and tissue paper, but the tissue paper does tend to get soggy when I limbo in the pool.
> I suggest that all music is waterproofized and all brass insttruments be treated with WD40. I look foreward to receiving further instructions about rehearsals
> ps Anyone blowing anything please don't eat garlic bread. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Oohh - I used to be a Brownie, I was a Gnome and amzingly enough got to be a sixer. They changed from the English to Australian and I ended up a Tintookie (some sort of Aus). fairy tale creature that I have no idea what it is.
> 
> Back to the choir thing - I will play a gumleaf - they are waterproof :XD:
Click to expand...

i can do a wee tune on the accordian :XD:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is me done, *shock ...... Horror* .......... I am now going to bed, I am going swimming at about 6:30, then have to do some shopping.
> Good night all, talk to you later zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz U_U
> 
> 
> 
> I though you'd slept in for swimming? Or was that yesterday? I can not get your times into my head. I don't think I am the sharpest knife in the drawer? What do you say Pam??? :XD:
Click to expand...

That was yesterday, I am now returned from today's swim, done the shopping, & now will hopefully have a short chat with my friends, before beginning the days work :lol: :lol:


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> I was a pixie in the brownies. A little fat pixie actually..


Aaww, cute


----------



## grandma susan

I'm convinced DH has this TV blasting on purpose....It hurts my ears, then when they speak you can hardly hear them. Oh he's a deaf b...............


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm home and shattered. Had a real good night. What have I missed...Is everyone OK? or shall I just go to bed hahaha


I was just thinking it was time you were home. Hope you haven't done too much today. Haven't missed much. But Pam is auditioning for the Tenas orchestra? Sharon has OD ed on hot chocolate. Pengwin is looking for a six legged octupus and I'm thinking about doing some sewing. Nitzi's going home to knit, Xiang has been for a swim and Patticake is going out for lunch. Several new ladies have popped in and I have sent them welcome messages. Pam's been on a romantic drive with hubby and found an old house. Can't remember anyting else. xx


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Let us know when the first rehearsal is Pam xx


Oh you will know I am putting the plan together have had it for a while now and keep changing it, my mind goes off on something that should happen with whom and how. I really have been laughing my fool head off about it. :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i couldnt' decide
> 
> so I had both :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is my Sharon, Chocolate and is it the best one you ever had???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for today anyway :XD:
> 
> dou you have that kind in wisconsin???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do have some pretend coffee flavored creamer, The best chocllate milk is from a dairy about 5 miles up the road, and it is so rich,not like in the store. It has a short shelf life only about 5 days, but I have found it never last long in this house. If I could you would be the first one i would send it too. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

well the white hot chocolate is really hard to come across and my friend Vicki bought me this one in trade for a Rudolph :XD: :XD: 
it was in a bag of goodies


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a pixie in the brownies. A little fat pixie actually..
> 
> 
> 
> Aaww, cute
Click to expand...

I was a fairy. Do you want to see a photo of my in my uniform?


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> I'm convinced DH has this TV blasting on purpose....It hurts my ears, then when they speak you can hardly hear them. Oh he's a deaf b...............


Does he have earmuffs - start wearing 'em. Could send you my dh's out of the shed.....


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when the first rehearsal is Pam xx
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you will know I am putting the plan together have had it for a while now and keep changing it, my mind goes off on something that should happen with whom and how. I really have been laughing my fool head off about it. :XD:
Click to expand...

Glad it's keeping you amused.


----------



## grandma susan

Is Pam moving??? Is she in the market for a new house????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a pixie in the brownies. A little fat pixie actually..
> 
> 
> 
> Aaww, cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a fairy. Do you want to see a photo of my in my uniform?
Click to expand...

NO


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a pixie in the brownies. A little fat pixie actually..
> 
> 
> 
> Aaww, cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a fairy. Do you want to see a photo of my in my uniform?
Click to expand...

Of course


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam Re Tena Orchestra
> 
> In true cockney fashion I will play the spoons, that is once I've licked the butterscotch ice cream off them. I have a splash pool, definitely suitable for limbo dancing but I feel a snorkel may be necessary. I also have my Brownie swimming badge so I would like to volunteer to be the Orchestra's lifeguard. I can also play the comb and tissue paper, but the tissue paper does tend to get soggy when I limbo in the pool.
> I suggest that all music is waterproofized and all brass insttruments be treated with WD40. I look foreward to receiving further instructions about rehearsals
> ps Anyone blowing anything please don't eat garlic bread. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Oohh - I used to be a Brownie, I was a Gnome and amzingly enough got to be a sixer. They changed from the English to Australian and I ended up a Tintookie (some sort of Aus). fairy tale creature that I have no idea what it is.
> 
> Back to the choir thing - I will play a gumleaf - they are waterproof :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can do a wee tune on the accordian :XD:
Click to expand...

I can do a tune on a gum leaf, a skill learned in my brief excursion into Guides. That will lend an Aussie flavour to the sounds :XD: :XD: :XD:
Anne & I can play a duet xx


----------



## grandma susan

My cousin was a little fat fairy. She was fatter than I was...I think the word was chubby in those days...but basically we were little fat brownies.


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a pixie in the brownies. A little fat pixie actually..
> 
> 
> 
> Aaww, cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a fairy. Do you want to see a photo of my in my uniform?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO
Click to expand...

Now, now Grandma S - play nicely


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Is Pam moving??? Is she in the market for a new house????


I hope not, can't take any more moves at the moment. Nitzi reckons if we do 50 pages a day, we will have to change every 10 days. So type slowly!


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam Re Tena Orchestra
> 
> In true cockney fashion I will play the spoons, that is once I've licked the butterscotch ice cream off them. I have a splash pool, definitely suitable for limbo dancing but I feel a snorkel may be necessary. I also have my Brownie swimming badge so I would like to volunteer to be the Orchestra's lifeguard. I can also play the comb and tissue paper, but the tissue paper does tend to get soggy when I limbo in the pool.
> I suggest that all music is waterproofized and all brass insttruments be treated with WD40. I look foreward to receiving further instructions about rehearsals
> ps Anyone blowing anything please don't eat garlic bread. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Oohh - I used to be a Brownie, I was a Gnome and amzingly enough got to be a sixer. They changed from the English to Australian and I ended up a Tintookie (some sort of Aus). fairy tale creature that I have no idea what it is.
> 
> Back to the choir thing - I will play a gumleaf - they are waterproof :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can do a wee tune on the accordian :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do a tune on a gum leaf, a skill learned in my brief excursion into Guides. That will lend an Aussie flavour to the sounds :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........


----------



## PurpleFi

I was a fairy. Do you want to see a photo of my in my uniform?[/quote]

NO[/quote]

Now, now Grandma S - play nicely  [/quote]

Thank you Patticake. Think I might just have to show it anyway, just to annoy Susan!!!


----------



## grandma susan

My advert's about "the Godfather" !!!! AND this film is driving me daft, they are swearing and killing each other. bring back Downton Abbey...How does my advert know that a film is on my tv about killing everybody in sight???


----------



## mumtoSophy

aw todays events have caught up with me! :shock: 
bedtime for me!

had people coming in and out all day and then Sophy had a friend for dinner then I took them bowling

so tomorrow is the start early 6am rises :shock: :shock: 

have a good evening ladies  xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........[/quote]

Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> I was a fairy. Do you want to see a photo of my in my uniform?


NO[/quote]

Now, now Grandma S - play nicely  [/quote]

Thank you Patticake. Think I might just have to show it anyway, just to annoy Susan!!![/quote]

Hehehe wicked chuckle  :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> aw todays events have caught up with me! :shock:
> bedtime for me!
> 
> had people coming in and out all day and then Sophy had a friend for dinner then I took them bowling
> 
> so tomorrow is the start early 6am rises :shock: :shock:
> 
> have a good evening ladies  xxx


Night night Sharon, sleep well. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan

night night Sharon...Are you coming to York?


----------



## PurpleFi

Thank you Patticake. Think I might just have to show it anyway, just to annoy Susan!!![/quote]

Hehehe wicked chuckle  :lol:[/quote]

When she least expects it! :roll:


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........


Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?[/quote]

It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> night night Sharon...Are you coming to York?


She won't know until the AGM on 18th to sort out dates. I think that's right.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> aw todays events have caught up with me! :shock:
> bedtime for me!
> 
> had people coming in and out all day and then Sophy had a friend for dinner then I took them bowling
> 
> so tomorrow is the start early 6am rises :shock: :shock:
> 
> have a good evening ladies  xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Night night Sharon, sleep well. Love and hugs xxx
Click to expand...

I will after I've put another load of clothes on the airer and fed the cats and emptied the tumble drier .......night!!! xx


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pam moving??? Is she in the market for a new house????
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not, can't take any more moves at the moment. Nitzi reckons if we do 50 pages a day, we will have to change every 10 days. So type slowly!
Click to expand...

Perhaps we need to ask the question about just how far to can go before we are cut off. If we cut off every 500 pages we will go off on so many tangents, we will lost more plots than we already have.


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
Click to expand...

It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:[/quote]

We once had a eucalyptus tree it was huge.
What is a galah?


----------



## patrican

You blow on a gumleaf similar to blowing on tissue over a comb....


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
Click to expand...

It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:[/quote]

And if you really unwary, the drop bears will get you - large white bear that lives in the gum trees waiting for the intact entire to walk under their tree hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> My advert's about "the Godfather" !!!! AND this film is driving me daft, they are swearing and killing each other. bring back Downton Abbey...How does my advert know that a film is on my tv about killing everybody in sight???


That's nothing I had a rather nasty phone call today from someone saying he was from Windows. When I wouldn't answer his questions he used some extremely bad language. So I reported it to the police, who said they could do nothing. But BT have put a thing on my phone to stop nuisance calls.


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> night night Sharon...Are you coming to York?


I have to wait until I find out at the AGM on the 18th about 'The sound of Music' when it is, when the rehearsals start and if Sophy has a chance of being init!!the auditions might be on the Moday the 2nd!!!!

Hubby can't take any holidays to look after Sophy so she would be coming with me and if the auditions are on the weekend before, the rehearsals usually start in the Easter holidays which start the Monday the 2nd of April!

so until the 18th, I know nothing!!!!!

xx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:
Click to expand...

We once had a eucalyptus tree it was huge.
What is a galah?[/quote]

A galah is a parrot (we call them cockies) which is pink and grey. They fly around in flocks and terrorise the farmers by eating all the crops. If you do something silly, someone may call you a "silly galah" and that description would be applied affectionately many times over on this board :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pam moving??? Is she in the market for a new house????
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not, can't take any more moves at the moment. Nitzi reckons if we do 50 pages a day, we will have to change every 10 days. So type slowly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we need to ask the question about just how far to can go before we are cut off. If we cut off every 500 pages we will go off on so many tangents, we will lost more plots than we already have.
Click to expand...

I'm loosing the will to live.....Can we stay on to 1000 next time? I can't cope :roll: I'm dwaining rapidly, :roll: :roll: ooops too late, I've dwained...Is there such a word as dwained. Oh I like it...dwained dwained dwained......I'm heaving another breakdown girls, can you see the signs??????


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> You blow on a gumleaf similar to blowing on tissue over a comb....


Oh I told Pam I was on tissue and comb


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:
Click to expand...

And if you really unwary, the drop bears will get you - large white bear that lives in the gum trees waiting for the intact entire to walk under their tree hahaha[/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pam moving??? Is she in the market for a new house????
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not, can't take any more moves at the moment. Nitzi reckons if we do 50 pages a day, we will have to change every 10 days. So type slowly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we need to ask the question about just how far to can go before we are cut off. If we cut off every 500 pages we will go off on so many tangents, we will lost more plots than we already have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm loosing the will to live.....Can we stay on to 1000 next time? I can't cope :roll: I'm dwaining rapidly, :roll: :roll: ooops too late, I've dwained...Is there such a word as dwained. Oh I like it...dwained dwained dwained......I'm heaving another breakdown girls, can you see the signs??????
Click to expand...

Thought it was your idea to change! I only did as I was told.


----------



## PurpleFi

And if you really unwary, the drop bears will get you - large white bear that lives in the gum trees waiting for the intact entire to walk under their tree hahaha[/quote][/quote]

Is that a drop bear in the photo? I'm now totally confused.


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My advert's about "the Godfather" !!!! AND this film is driving me daft, they are swearing and killing each other. bring back Downton Abbey...How does my advert know that a film is on my tv about killing everybody in sight???
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing I had a rather nasty phone call today from someone saying he was from Windows. When I wouldn't answer his questions he used some extremely bad language. So I reported it to the police, who said they could do nothing. But BT have put a thing on my phone to stop nuisance calls.
Click to expand...

We had the 'stop' on calls but it seems have disappeared. Whenever I get 'international' or calls I'm not sure about, I answer hello in a very 'daft' manner and usually they go around away, or I copy their accent in the same simple way.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> You blow on a gumleaf similar to blowing on tissue over a comb....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I told Pam I was on tissue and comb
Click to expand...

That's ok I'll just bring the lagerphone. Now guess what that is.........something to do with beer....that I don't drink :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My advert's about "the Godfather" !!!! AND this film is driving me daft, they are swearing and killing each other. bring back Downton Abbey...How does my advert know that a film is on my tv about killing everybody in sight???
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing I had a rather nasty phone call today from someone saying he was from Windows. When I wouldn't answer his questions he used some extremely bad language. So I reported it to the police, who said they could do nothing. But BT have put a thing on my phone to stop nuisance calls.
Click to expand...

I had a foreign chap on saying "Can I speak to MR. J?" I said "NO". there was a silence and he put the phone down


----------



## grandma susan

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you really unwary, the drop bears will get you - large white bear that lives in the gum trees waiting for the intact entire to walk under their tree hahaha
Click to expand...

[/quote]

What in gods name is a drop bear, I don't know what to make of it?


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pam moving??? Is she in the market for a new house????
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not, can't take any more moves at the moment. Nitzi reckons if we do 50 pages a day, we will have to change every 10 days. So type slowly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we need to ask the question about just how far to can go before we are cut off. If we cut off every 500 pages we will go off on so many tangents, we will lost more plots than we already have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm loosing the will to live.....Can we stay on to 1000 next time? I can't cope :roll: I'm dwaining rapidly, :roll: :roll: ooops too late, I've dwained...Is there such a word as dwained. Oh I like it...dwained dwained dwained......I'm heaving another breakdown girls, can you see the signs??????
Click to expand...

Not sure at this rate whether a 1000 will be sufficient.


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> night night Sharon...Are you coming to York?
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait until I find out at the AGM on the 18th about 'The sound of Music' when it is, when the rehearsals start and if Sophy has a chance of being init!!the auditions might be on the Moday the 2nd!!!!
> 
> Hubby can't take any holidays to look after Sophy so she would be coming with me and if the auditions are on the weekend before, the rehearsals usually start in the Easter holidays which start the Monday the 2nd of April!
> 
> so until the 18th, I know nothing!!!!!
> 
> xx
Click to expand...

We could all dress up as nuns and wander round York singing How do we solve a problem like the Tenas.


----------



## PurpleFi

Not sure at this rate whether a 1000 will be sufficient.[/quote]

Hello again, thought you'd disapperred.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> And if you really unwary, the drop bears will get you - large white bear that lives in the gum trees waiting for the intact entire to walk under their tree hahaha


[/quote]

Is that a drop bear in the photo? I'm now totally confused.[/quote]

No, no that girl is my dd "warning" about the drop bears.....read the caption  . The official version she gave to tourists while she had that job was a little varied to Judi's but close enough. The Victorian (as in State) version was that they are koala's gone feral who wait for unsuspecting tourists so they can drop on them. Ok probably boring you all to tears now and I am definitely needing to be gone.

See you all later :-D and have a good whatever time of day it is whereever you are. Love and hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My advert's about "the Godfather" !!!! AND this film is driving me daft, they are swearing and killing each other. bring back Downton Abbey...How does my advert know that a film is on my tv about killing everybody in sight???
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing I had a rather nasty phone call today from someone saying he was from Windows. When I wouldn't answer his questions he used some extremely bad language. So I reported it to the police, who said they could do nothing. But BT have put a thing on my phone to stop nuisance calls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had the 'stop' on calls but it seems have disappeared. Whenever I get 'international' or calls I'm not sure about, I answer hello in a very 'daft' manner and usually they go around away, or I copy their accent in the same simple way.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> night night Sharon...Are you coming to York?
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait until I find out at the AGM on the 18th about 'The sound of Music' when it is, when the rehearsals start and if Sophy has a chance of being init!!the auditions might be on the Moday the 2nd!!!!
> 
> Hubby can't take any holidays to look after Sophy so she would be coming with me and if the auditions are on the weekend before, the rehearsals usually start in the Easter holidays which start the Monday the 2nd of April!
> 
> so until the 18th, I know nothing!!!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We could all dress up as nuns and wander round York singing How do we solve a problem like the Tenas.
Click to expand...

Not sure the Tenas are the problem. It's all the little hills that get in the way!


----------



## grandma susan

I was thinking about York today. It might suit someone to have a ride in a boat up the river???? Just an idea, I'm EASY as you all know by now.....


----------



## grandma susan

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We once had a eucalyptus tree it was huge.
> What is a galah?
Click to expand...

A galah is a parrot (we call them cockies) which is pink and grey. They fly around in flocks and terrorise the farmers by eating all the crops. If you do something silly, someone may call you a "silly galah" and that description would be applied affectionately many times over on this board :XD:[/quote]

If we called something a cockie we'd get lamped :roll:


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Not sure at this rate whether a 1000 will be sufficient.


Hello again, thought you'd disapperred.[/quote]

Never ... can't keep a good Pengwin down.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I was thinking about York today. It might suit someone to have a rie in a boat up the river???? Just an idea, I'm EASY as you all know by now.....


I love boats. Not quite sure of Pengwin's reply though!


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure at this rate whether a 1000 will be sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again, thought you'd disapperred.
Click to expand...

Never ... can't keep a good Pengwin down.[/quote]

That is very true.


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you really unwary, the drop bears will get you - large white bear that lives in the gum trees waiting for the totally unaware to walk under their tree hahaha
Click to expand...

[/quote]

I happened to glimpse one on our trip hahaha


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> I was thinking about York today. It might suit someone to have a ride in a boat up the river???? Just an idea, I'm EASY as you all know by now.....


I'll pack my so'wester. We could then catch sardines.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We once had a eucalyptus tree it was huge.
> What is a galah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A galah is a parrot (we call them cockies) which is pink and grey. They fly around in flocks and terrorise the farmers by eating all the crops. If you do something silly, someone may call you a "silly galah" and that description would be applied affectionately many times over on this board :XD:
Click to expand...

If we called something a cockie we'd get lamped :roll:[/quote]

Is it a cockatoo and what is lamped - all lit up?


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> My advert's about "the Godfather" !!!! AND this film is driving me daft, they are swearing and killing each other. bring back Downton Abbey...How does my advert know that a film is on my tv about killing everybody in sight???


Oh I watch the first new epes. last night two hours, oh I was so happy. Bates left, now he was the father on lark raise to Candleford, and he disappeared from that show. It is driving me crazy to know which show he will be back on.


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about York today. It might suit someone to have a ride in a boat up the river???? Just an idea, I'm EASY as you all know by now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pack my so'wester. We could then catch sardines.
Click to expand...

Acky no sardines, good fish please smoke salmon, white fish haddock, north pike, trout. no sardines.


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We once had a eucalyptus tree it was huge.
> What is a galah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A galah is a parrot (we call them cockies) which is pink and grey. They fly around in flocks and terrorise the farmers by eating all the crops. If you do something silly, someone may call you a "silly galah" and that description would be applied affectionately many times over on this board :XD:
Click to expand...

If we called something a cockie we'd get lamped :roll:[/quote]

Purple, obviously, does not watch Neighbours.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We once had a eucalyptus tree it was huge.
> What is a galah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A galah is a parrot (we call them cockies) which is pink and grey. They fly around in flocks and terrorise the farmers by eating all the crops. If you do something silly, someone may call you a "silly galah" and that description would be applied affectionately many times over on this board :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we called something a cockie we'd get lamped :roll:
Click to expand...

Is it a cockatoo and what is lamped - all lit up?[/quote]

I love this, we apparently speak the same language, but oh, the trouble we could get into, if visiting each others country. It would be hilarious :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about York today. It might suit someone to have a ride in a boat up the river???? Just an idea, I'm EASY as you all know by now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pack my so'wester. We could then catch sardines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acky no sardines, good fish please smoke salmon, white fish haddock, north pike, trout. no sardines.
Click to expand...

Sardines are the best followed by Herring but they have toooo many bones.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My advert's about "the Godfather" !!!! AND this film is driving me daft, they are swearing and killing each other. bring back Downton Abbey...How does my advert know that a film is on my tv about killing everybody in sight???
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I watch the first new epes. last night two hours, oh I was so happy. Bates left, now he was the father on lark raise to Candleford, and he disappeared from that show. It is driving me crazy to know which show he will be back on.
Click to expand...

You'll have to wait and see, we've had the next series over here.


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about York today. It might suit someone to have a ride in a boat up the river???? Just an idea, I'm EASY as you all know by now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pack my so'wester. We could then catch sardines.
Click to expand...

We could sit on the top deck (open) if it's a nice day. Which it will be because I'm going in March and ordering it to be fine...


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about York today. It might suit someone to have a rie in a boat up the river???? Just an idea, I'm EASY as you all know by now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I love boats. Not quite sure of Pengwin's reply though!
Click to expand...

Pengwin will be winging her away, in a narrow boat, along the Llangollen canal on 18 May - obviously, her eyes will be shut.


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We once had a eucalyptus tree it was huge.
> What is a galah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A galah is a parrot (we call them cockies) which is pink and grey. They fly around in flocks and terrorise the farmers by eating all the crops. If you do something silly, someone may call you a "silly galah" and that description would be applied affectionately many times over on this board :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we called something a cockie we'd get lamped :roll:
Click to expand...

Purple, obviously, does not watch Neighbours.[/quote]

Did about a thousand years ago.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We once had a eucalyptus tree it was huge.
> What is a galah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A galah is a parrot (we call them cockies) which is pink and grey. They fly around in flocks and terrorise the farmers by eating all the crops. If you do something silly, someone may call you a "silly galah" and that description would be applied affectionately many times over on this board :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we called something a cockie we'd get lamped :roll:
Click to expand...

Is it a cockatoo and what is lamped - all lit up?[/quote]

Lamped is thumped!!!!!....you can't go around shouting "cockie" up North. Not up North :evil:


----------



## PurpleFi

Pengwin will be winging her away, in a narrow boat, along the Llangollen canal on 18 May - obviously, her eyes will be shut.[/quote]

I want to come too.
But I'm off to bed now. Legs are tired. Night night evetryonexxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about York today. It might suit someone to have a rie in a boat up the river???? Just an idea, I'm EASY as you all know by now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I love boats. Not quite sure of Pengwin's reply though!
Click to expand...

Shall I show you a photo of my son's boat? We used to have one when we were younger...But he has one now, for him grandad and boys...


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We once had a eucalyptus tree it was huge.
> What is a galah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A galah is a parrot (we call them cockies) which is pink and grey. They fly around in flocks and terrorise the farmers by eating all the crops. If you do something silly, someone may call you a "silly galah" and that description would be applied affectionately many times over on this board :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we called something a cockie we'd get lamped :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Purple, obviously, does not watch Neighbours.
Click to expand...

Did about a thousand years ago.[/quote]

I knew you were older than me, but not THAT much.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My advert's about "the Godfather" !!!! AND this film is driving me daft, they are swearing and killing each other. bring back Downton Abbey...How does my advert know that a film is on my tv about killing everybody in sight???
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I watch the first new epes. last night two hours, oh I was so happy. Bates left, now he was the father on lark raise to Candleford, and he disappeared from that show. It is driving me crazy to know which show he will be back on.
Click to expand...

My lips are sealed....We've just had the C?hristmas special and it was lovely....2 hrs long...


----------



## PurpleFi

Yes show us your boat Susan, but I am off up the apples and pears.
Night night xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about York today. It might suit someone to have a ride in a boat up the river???? Just an idea, I'm EASY as you all know by now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pack my so'wester. We could then catch sardines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acky no sardines, good fish please smoke salmon, white fish haddock, north pike, trout. no sardines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sardines are the best followed by Herring but they have toooo many bones.
Click to expand...

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO......


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about York today. It might suit someone to have a rie in a boat up the river???? Just an idea, I'm EASY as you all know by now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I love boats. Not quite sure of Pengwin's reply though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shall I show you a photo of my son's boat? We used to have one when we were younger...But he has one now, for him grandad and boys...
Click to expand...

My son has been on many a sailing adventure and has many a story to tell but he won't tell me. I am still wondering how he managed to get on board a tunisian oil tanker and then be smuggled back ashore. Scary but that is what univeristy does for you.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Yes show us your boat Susan, but I am off up the apples and pears.
> Night night xxxxxxxxxx


I'll show you tomorrow....I'm eating Aldi's bounties hahahah


----------



## theyarnlady

O.k. I am back tomoorw night I hope we can meet again as I want to decuss the Tena Club house, we must change it it has gone from Shabby Chic to early American dump.


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about York today. It might suit someone to have a rie in a boat up the river???? Just an idea, I'm EASY as you all know by now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I love boats. Not quite sure of Pengwin's reply though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shall I show you a photo of my son's boat? We used to have one when we were younger...But he has one now, for him grandad and boys...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son has been on many a sailing adventure and has many a story to tell but he won't tell me. I am still wondering how he managed to get on board a tunisian oil tanker and then be smuggled back ashore. Scary but that is what univeristy does for you.
Click to expand...

Oh but that is an adventure, I would love to have done that. Hey maybe we all could do it.


----------



## grandma susan

hahahaha...you are funny Yarni... I'm goung to bed now everybody.....night night....


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. I am back tomoorw night I hope we can meet again as I want to decuss the Tena Club house, we must change it it has gone from Shabby Chic to early American dump.


Will the American dump have an upside down house for our ozzie friends?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Yes show us your boat Susan, but I am off up the apples and pears.
> Night night xxxxxxxxxx


Night Purple xx


----------



## PENGWIN

I'm up the wooden hill now. Bye for now.


----------



## grandma susan

Pengy go to bed....


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Pengy go to bed....


O.k. enough of this batter it's 50 pages we have met our# pages for today lets not fight and over do here.


----------



## Xiang

PENGWIN said:


> I'm up the wooden hill now. Bye for now.


Night Pengwin xoxo


----------



## theyarnlady

Sorry Judi, I have to get supper going one of these days or nights we will have a good chat, with out life getting in the way. Don't forget to lock up when you leave today, unless someone else comes on. then tell them they have to lock up. arm wraps, Pam


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry Judi, I have to get supper going one of these days or nights we will have a good chat, with out life getting in the way. Don't forget to lock up when you leave today, unless someone else comes on. then tell them they have to lock up. arm wraps, Pam


Ok, the lights are off, & the door is locked ..... Catch up with someone in 10 to 12 hours xoxoxo


----------



## patrican

Just in case it hasnt come through yet, Anne & I are the Laurianne Aussies (she might not agree with me, though) :XD: :XD: :XD:[/quote]

Ummmm.......what is a "Laurianne Aussie" ??????


----------



## Jean Keith

I love this. So darn cute. And I agree.


----------



## patrican

pearlone said:


> Hope the doctor has a surgery date to give you. Drive safe. I also need to run. Patticake love your frog. Is it a gift or are you going to hang it in your home? Sorry I meant to tell you earlier. Hope everyone has good day evening whatever and stay safe. Love and hugs to all.


Hi Pearly - the frog picture is being done by me because I have a wonderful late 20 something dd who loves frogs. She got very excited when she saw this x-stitch kit and in her usual spontaneous way (wonder who she takes after 
 ) she bought it.

In her enthusiasm, she marked the centre point, freaked out and brought it to me with a "Please can you do this mum, I will find it too confusing?" :shock: AAck, well I could have said "No", but I took it on - started about 2 years ago and have nearly thrown it at dd a few times, but will persevere and intend to finish it by the end of January . She is under strict instructions to never, ever buy another x-stitch kit, lol. I will not be doing another one for her  .


----------



## patrican

shand said:


> why is daddy blue,and i thought the scratches on the top of plane was from all the barn storming in oss, sorry showing my age again hugs shand


It happened when siggy lines and avatars got a tad crossed in the translations and didn't quite messh - all fixed now


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I already claimed that one! Oh alright, guess you can come and join me. There's plenty of gumleaves to go around.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what's a gum leaf? And how do you play it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a leaf from a eucalyptus tree or as we call 'em a gum tree. You can get stuck up a gum tree like a galah if you are not very careful :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We once had a eucalyptus tree it was huge.
> What is a galah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A galah is a parrot (we call them cockies) which is pink and grey. They fly around in flocks and terrorise the farmers by eating all the crops. If you do something silly, someone may call you a "silly galah" and that description would be applied affectionately many times over on this board :XD:
Click to expand...

If we called something a cockie we'd get lamped :roll:[/quote]

Well a 'cockie' here is either a farmer or a cockatoo (another big parrot - they are usually white with a yellow crest - as in sulphur crested cockatoo) and technically speaking a galah is not really a cockie - just stuck that in there for descriptive purposes. However it's all foreign lingo to all you lot up north and the only one who has any idea what I'm raving on about is Judi, so I'll stop being a silly galah and get off here so I can go out for lunch. :-D - in a minute or 2.


----------



## pearlone

Oh Ladies my head is spinning from all the catch up. I think I will have to fore go catch up in future as I always catch up as everyone signs off. I'm getting a complex!!! Can't believe 50 pages. Patticake what a great mom you are doing this project for your daughter. Have a wonderful lunch meet up with friend. Miss talking to all my fellow tenas, oh well will try to match up with all tomorrow. Hello to all new ladies that popped in to say hello.Bye bye for now. Lights off, hope I remembered to lock up, may have left key in door. oops!


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> Just in case it hasnt come through yet, Anne & I are the Laurianne Aussies (she might not agree with me, though) :XD: :XD: :XD:


Ummmm.......what is a "Laurianne Aussie" ?????? [/quote]

Aaawwwwww ....... Who knows, you just have to ask the autocorrect :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

If I remember, Purple or Pengwin said that there were two Aussie maniacs, I think the word was supposed to be "maniacal" xx

I forgot to read it first haha


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Oh Ladies my head is spinning from all the catch up. I think I will have to fore go catch up in future as I always catch up as everyone signs off. I'm getting a complex!!! Can't believe 50 pages. Patticake what a great mom you are doing this project for your daughter. Have a wonderful lunch meet up with friend. Miss talking to all my fellow tenas, oh well will try to match up with all tomorrow. Hello to all new ladies that popped in to say hello.Bye bye for now. Lights off, hope I remembered to lock up, may have left key in door. oops!


Hello Purly, I have just come back, am having trouble staying awake today, so I am not doing a lot haha.

How are you?


----------



## Xiang

Just in case it hasnt come through yet, Anne & I are the Laurianne Aussies (she might not agree with me, though) :XD: :XD: :XD:[/quote]

*laurianne* was supposed to be *larrican* auto correct decided that it liked the other word better :roll: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

Synopsis for Jan 8th
frogs socks, 14 drop in and outsk
Judi talking all through day and night, patty cakes right behind. Mention she was keeping up with me???? Jusi you pass me about 200 pages ago.
arguing who will play what in orchestra
To much yakking, nothing being said. 
Sophy's birthday and pictures must say most interesing of the whole day.
did that made that saw that eat that dance that, picture that, meals on wheels brownies and gnomes, birds and bears. hurt and shirts, donws and ups boats and planes. Off and on, night and morning, then afternoon. knitting and not knitting, sleeping and not sleeping. Spellllingg nad nspleeing. 50 pages down 45o to go, empress here Purple there, Susan appeared after cats and hubbys sweater Nitz went blinded, Linky went road racing, blinky was calm, Sharon went over board, and thinks she can go full speed a head, sax and lg in and out knitting and drying, Pattycakes and Judi still on no sleeping yet as it is now morning, judi does a swim in 10 seconds before re appearing. Yorkers want to boat down the Thames. Empress band to landing,cause she doesn't drool and snore at same time, All decide what the y will play in Orchestra, got it, will change it at will. Talk of choir all off key, only mention of food provide by Sharon. And the grand prize goes to McPasty for least post most sense and the right post for this tribe. As no one will see this as judi will post another 10 pages tonight morning or what ever. My job is done, and sorry if you miss this or I missed mention you. All Queen Bees are dismissed the workers are in charge. You want me to make sense when you all where off the tracks today. Don't any of you mention sane tomorrow I have prove you are all about to drop off the side,and none know who will be holding the rope. With that I bid you all adue. Sorry Judi and Pattycakes if you are still on, I have spent 1 hour and 45 min.s reading yak yak yak and I will not be yaking back.en mean miny moe which way will the yak yak go. that is tomorrow I mean. this is your reporter saying in a kind and loveing voice Shut the area between your nose and chin, you have exercise it enough today. Try to exercise the lips in a quite way tomorrow, I need a break, a mind over work becomes a terrible lump of dust and I am feeling very dusty at the moment. shop is close lights are out door is lock. See you in the recover room of the ER. Nuts shall rule there too.


----------



## theyarnlady

Sorry ladys glad to see you but I am beat and need to get dishes done and watch show and knit and play with kitty for a bit. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## patrican

pearlone said:


> Oh Ladies my head is spinning from all the catch up. I think I will have to fore go catch up in future as I always catch up as everyone signs off. I'm getting a complex!!! Can't believe 50 pages. Patticake what a great mom you are doing this project for your daughter. Have a wonderful lunch meet up with friend. Miss talking to all my fellow tenas, oh well will try to match up with all tomorrow. Hello to all new ladies that popped in to say hello.Bye bye for now. Lights off, hope I remembered to lock up, may have left key in door. oops!


Hi Pearlie, When you first come on just jump straight to the latest page and check who is on. If there isn't anyone here, then you can use the back button to get to where you left off last time. If there are others online though you can chat to them and do catch up later if you still want to - just note what page you left on. Or you could always have 2 pages open at the same time and really do your head in while you try playing catch up and chat at the same time :mrgreen:  :roll:


----------



## patrican

theyarnlady said:


> Synopsis for Jan 8th
> frogs socks, 14 drop in and outsk
> Judi talking all through day and night, patty cakes right behind. Mention she was keeping up with me???? Jusi you pass me about 200 pages ago.
> arguing who will play what in orchestra
> To much yakking, nothing being said.
> Sophy's birthday and pictures must say most interesing of the whole day.
> did that made that saw that eat that dance that, picture that, meals on wheels brownies and gnomes, birds and bears. hurt and shirts, donws and ups boats and planes. Off and on, night and morning, then afternoon. knitting and not knitting, sleeping and not sleeping. Spellllingg nad nspleeing. 50 pages down 45o to go, empress here Purple there, Susan appeared after cats and hubbys sweater Nitz went blinded, Linky went road racing, blinky was calm, Sharon went over board, and thinks she can go full speed a head, sax and lg in and out knitting and drying, Pattycakes and Judi still on no sleeping yet as it is now morning, judi does a swim in 10 seconds before re appearing. Yorkers want to boat down the Thames. Empress band to landing,cause she doesn't drool and snore at same time, All decide what the y will play in Orchestra, got it, will change it at will. Talk of choir all off key, only mention of food provide by Sharon. And the grand prize goes to McPasty for least post most sense and the right post for this tribe. As no one will see this as judi will post another 10 pages tonight morning or what ever. My job is done, and sorry if you miss this or I missed mention you. All Queen Bees are dismissed the workers are in charge. You want me to make sense when you all where off the tracks today. Don't any of you mention sane tomorrow I have prove you are all about to drop off the side,and none know who will be holding the rope. With that I bid you all adue. Sorry Judi and Pattycakes if you are still on, I have spent 1 hour and 45 min.s reading yak yak yak and I will not be yaking back.en mean miny moe which way will the yak yak go. that is tomorrow I mean. this is your reporter saying in a kind and loveing voice Shut the area between your nose and chin, you have exercise it enough today. Try to exercise the lips in a quite way tomorrow, I need a break, a mind over work becomes a terrible lump of dust and I am feeling very dusty at the moment. shop is close lights are out door is lock. See you in the recover room of the ER. Nuts shall rule there too.


But Yarni, my mouth is firmly closed while on this board - if it's left open I might catch flies and that's just nasty.....it is my fingers that do the typing here....not my lips, tongue or teeth :XD: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz

I just tried to do catch up.. couldn't do it my head is spinning. Just wanted to post the yarn that I was playing with. (I do knit occassionally)


----------



## nitz8catz

patrican said:


> But Yarni, my mouth is firmly closed while on this board - if it's left open I might catch flies and that's just nasty.....it is my fingers that do the typing here....not my lips, tongue or teeth :XD: :lol:


Did someone leave the door open and let flies in?


----------



## patrican

nitz8catz said:


> I just tried to do catch up.. couldn't do it my head is spinning. Just wanted to post the yarn that I was playing with. (I do knit occassionally)


Wow that is beautiful work Nitzi. Well done :-D . I'm not really here - doing other stuff online and my email tells me when someone pops in :mrgreen:


----------



## patrican

nitz8catz said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Yarni, my mouth is firmly closed while on this board - if it's left open I might catch flies and that's just nasty.....it is my fingers that do the typing here....not my lips, tongue or teeth :XD: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone leave the door open and let flies in?
Click to expand...

This is Australia we are talking about and summer - the 2 sort of go together along with every other imaginable bug that crawls, creeps or flies....uggh.


----------



## nitz8catz

patrican said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried to do catch up.. couldn't do it my head is spinning. Just wanted to post the yarn that I was playing with. (I do knit occassionally)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is beautiful work Nitzi. Well done :-D . I'm not really here - doing other stuff online and my email tells me when someone pops in :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

he he You're doing a wonderful impression of being here.


----------



## nitz8catz

patrican said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Yarni, my mouth is firmly closed while on this board - if it's left open I might catch flies and that's just nasty.....it is my fingers that do the typing here....not my lips, tongue or teeth :XD: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone leave the door open and let flies in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is Australia we are talking about and summer - the 2 sort of go together along with every other imaginable bug that crawls, creeps or flies....uggh.
Click to expand...

Do they die away during the winter or are there just less of them?


----------



## patrican

nitz8catz said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried to do catch up.. couldn't do it my head is spinning. Just wanted to post the yarn that I was playing with. (I do knit occassionally)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is beautiful work Nitzi. Well done :-D . I'm not really here - doing other stuff online and my email tells me when someone pops in :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he he You're doing a wonderful impression of being here.
Click to expand...

Yeah ....bit sad isn't it :wink: . I'm reading quilting blogs that I follow


----------



## patrican

nitz8catz said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Yarni, my mouth is firmly closed while on this board - if it's left open I might catch flies and that's just nasty.....it is my fingers that do the typing here....not my lips, tongue or teeth :XD: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone leave the door open and let flies in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is Australia we are talking about and summer - the 2 sort of go together along with every other imaginable bug that crawls, creeps or flies....uggh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they die away during the winter or are there just less of them?
Click to expand...

They tend to disappear in the cooler months and come back in force when it gets warmer. Combine heat and moisture and they really come on in force. Just whispering this...but we are getting lots of cockroaches this year .....our first wet year after about a decade or more of drought - the little bug beasties love it. We however don't love them so it's getting time to put out the bug baits :?


----------



## nitz8catz

patrican said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Yarni, my mouth is firmly closed while on this board - if it's left open I might catch flies and that's just nasty.....it is my fingers that do the typing here....not my lips, tongue or teeth :XD: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone leave the door open and let flies in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is Australia we are talking about and summer - the 2 sort of go together along with every other imaginable bug that crawls, creeps or flies....uggh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they die away during the winter or are there just less of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They tend to disappear in the cooler months and come back in force when it gets warmer. Combine heat and moisture and they really come on in force. Just whispering this...but we are getting lots of cockroaches this year .....our first wet year after about a decade or more of drought - the little bug beasties love it. We however don't love them so it's getting time to put out the bug baits :?
Click to expand...

OK, note to self, no bike tours and no camping trips if I ever get to Australia!
Summers up here, we get earwigs. Unless it is too wet then the mosquitos come out, in clouds.


----------



## patrican

nitz8catz said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Yarni, my mouth is firmly closed while on this board - if it's left open I might catch flies and that's just nasty.....it is my fingers that do the typing here....not my lips, tongue or teeth :XD: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone leave the door open and let flies in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is Australia we are talking about and summer - the 2 sort of go together along with every other imaginable bug that crawls, creeps or flies....uggh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they die away during the winter or are there just less of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They tend to disappear in the cooler months and come back in force when it gets warmer. Combine heat and moisture and they really come on in force. Just whispering this...but we are getting lots of cockroaches this year .....our first wet year after about a decade or more of drought - the little bug beasties love it. We however don't love them so it's getting time to put out the bug baits :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, note to self, no bike tours and no camping trips if I ever get to Australia!
> Summers up here, we get earwigs. Unless it is too wet then the mosquitos come out, in clouds.
Click to expand...

You learn to deal with it  I'm sure you have similar, but we smother ourselves with some stuff called aeroguard or other such bug repellent and try to keep them undercontrol around our homes. Camping is good almost anytime of the year in some part of Australia


----------



## patrican

I'm off to do some other things not involving a computer so will say cheerio and bye for now.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just realised what time it is. I have to get up in 5 1/2 hours for work. Bella-kitty is snoring beside me. I need to go to bed. Sorry to post and run. Have a good day Anne.


----------



## Valjean

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> A special hello PurpleV, it's people like you that make this site like it is, it is a great place to come to for friendship,a laugh, help if needed, and we get to see some amazing work that is done by some very talented people.thank you to every one .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Valjean and a good evening to you too. There are two maniacs here from Australia, what part are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are travelling around Australia, at the moment we are in Albury which is about 400ks north of Melbourne, love reading all the posts from your two maniac friends, good laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Valjean. Are you Australian or from o/s?? Glad to have you on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Valjean, which way are you heading, would be nice if we could meet .... How do you feel about that?
Click to expand...

We are heading across to the west, we will be over your way, would love to catch up, will pm you nearer to the time. Have a good day ☀


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Awwwww I agree Josephine...I thank you and cherish your friendship...
WOW 52 pages on this post hehe..

Extra hugs,

Camilla



PurpleV said:


> To all my special friends around the world. This is the best place to make connection.
> Thank you all for your friendship.
> PurpleV


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Pengwin, I am now all here not just half, xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I see you've dropped your legs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you drew them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now now children,go outside if you must fight hahaha
> 
> Aahhh, swim finished, feel so alive ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was quick. How far is it to the pool? and how far did you swim?
Click to expand...

about 8 minutes by car. I am only upto 2 lengths of the pool, cos I want to be able to walk & breathe after swimming. Start on 3 lengths next week :-D


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Yarni, my mouth is firmly closed while on this board - if it's left open I might catch flies and that's just nasty.....it is my fingers that do the typing here....not my lips, tongue or teeth :XD: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone leave the door open and let flies in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is Australia we are talking about and summer - the 2 sort of go together along with every other imaginable bug that crawls, creeps or flies....uggh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they die away during the winter or are there just less of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They tend to disappear in the cooler months and come back in force when it gets warmer. Combine heat and moisture and they really come on in force. Just whispering this...but we are getting lots of cockroaches this year .....our first wet year after about a decade or more of drought - the little bug beasties love it. We however don't love them so it's getting time to put out the bug baits :?
Click to expand...

tea tree floor washing works wonders *-*


----------



## Xiang

Valjean said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> A special hello PurpleV, it's people like you that make this site like it is, it is a great place to come to for friendship,a laugh, help if needed, and we get to see some amazing work that is done by some very talented people.thank you to every one .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Valjean and a good evening to you too. There are two maniacs here from Australia, what part are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are travelling around Australia, at the moment we are in Albury which is about 400ks north of Melbourne, love reading all the posts from your two maniac friends, good laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Valjean. Are you Australian or from o/s?? Glad to have you on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Valjean, which way are you heading, would be nice if we could meet .... How do you feel about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are heading across to the west, we will be over your way, would love to catch up, will pm you nearer to the time. Have a good day ☀
Click to expand...

will look forward to it *-*


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> ok gang i gotta hop off here if i am ever going to make it out to the hospital and then all the way out to the doc's office in Kentucky ..Talk to you all soon ...
> 
> Purly have a good afternoon
> 
> Lots of love to all XOXOX


how many state lines to take your stays to yor dr?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, am on my way for a swim & shopping, will chat if anyone is still on when I get back xx
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun, I did 41 lengths!!!
Click to expand...

I'm working upto that, only on 2 lengths this week, next week is 3 or 4 lengths. Pathetic ........... I know, but only started last week :XD: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

kittyknit said:


> Hello friend...great place to be! :thumbup:


Hi kitty knit, welcome to the Cuckoo's Nest, did you make the quilt?


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning Judi. I slept well but a little achy with dancing, but it's a healthy ache showing I've used my muscles.Did you get swimming today? I reckon it's7.30pm at your place? am I near?


----------



## Xiang

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Awwwww I agree Josephine...I thank you and cherish your friendship...
> WOW 52 pages on this post hehe..
> 
> Extra hugs,
> 
> Camilla
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all my special friends around the world. This is the best place to make connection.
> Thank you all for your friendship.
> PurpleV
Click to expand...

Hello Camilla, love your cute little mouse xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good morning Judi. I slept well but a little achy with dancing, but it's a healthy ache showing I've used my muscles.Did you get swimming today? I reckon it's7.30pm at your place? am I near?


You are very nearly spot on. I did go swimming this morning, nowhere near as much as Purple, though. I am only on 2 lengths of the pool so far, but will extend that next week, to 4 lengths. I have slept for a lot of today, possibly back on the sleepy part of my circuit hahaha. What do you do to help get rid of the achiness? Do you do stretches or anything like that


----------



## grandma susan

I'm on painkillers from the Dr. These aches today are through using muscles I've not used for a few weeks.On my really bad days I have another top up pill. Naproxin. If the perosis pops it'e evil head in nothing seems to shift it hahaha..


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey, mild and damp Surrey. How's all the aches and pains today!


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Camilla, How you doing. We really are a load of gas bags here. And everyone is decidedly mad, but hey it's a load of laughs. Pengwin is here too. Love and hugs PurpleV xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning dear friends. Aches and pains are fine thanks..I feel a lot better for going out yesterday. Over 60's today. Am I ready for this ??? Morning Pengy if you're about!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello Camilla, we haven't met. I'm Grandma Susan you can call me Grandma Susan! Welcome to nutsville!!!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm on painkillers from the Dr. These aches today are through using muscles I've not used for a few weeks.On my really bad days I have another top up pill. Naproxin. If the perosis pops it'e evil head in nothing seems to shift it hahaha..


I know that feeling well, drs don't seem to believe it though. Just had a visit with my dr to get meds to take between my regular ones, for when the pain is bad. What did you mean to type instead of perosis, I would take a guess, but I think I would get it wrong :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

I've done catch up!!!!! Pam thanks for the synopsis - it's as clear as mud. But I love it.

Hello Jean Keith welcome to the craziest thread on KP.


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on painkillers from the Dr. These aches today are through using muscles I've not used for a few weeks.On my really bad days I have another top up pill. Naproxin. If the perosis pops it'e evil head in nothing seems to shift it hahaha..
> 
> 
> 
> I know that feeling well, drs don't seem to believe it though. Just had a visit with my dr to get meds to take between my regular ones, for when the pain is bad. What did you mean to type instead of perosis, I would take a guess, but I think I would get it wrong :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

I meant perosis...as in osteo perosis????? what should I have typed?


----------



## grandma susan

DH is chasing you know what's in the garden.... the you know whats are winning!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

I meant perosis...as in osteo perosis????? what should I have typed?[/quote]

Morning Susan, you were typing in shorthand. Hope you slept well. I kept dreaming somone kept sending me these strange messages!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on painkillers from the Dr. These aches today are through using muscles I've not used for a few weeks.On my really bad days I have another top up pill. Naproxin. If the perosis pops it'e evil head in nothing seems to shift it hahaha..
> 
> 
> 
> I know that feeling well, drs don't seem to believe it though. Just had a visit with my dr to get meds to take between my regular ones, for when the pain is bad. What did you mean to type instead of perosis, I would take a guess, but I think I would get it wrong :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant perosis...as in osteo perosis????? what should I have typed?
Click to expand...

Oh ok, I just thought that auto correct had got to your typing, I haven't seen it mentioned like that before :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> DH is chasing you know what's in the garden.... the you know whats are winning!!!


Hurrah! I love you know what's but not when they chase the birds.


----------



## PurpleFi

Oh ok, I just thought that auto correct had got to your typing, I haven't seen it mentioned like that before :XD:[/quote]

Morning Judi, Glad you swam today. Might take a day off today as I want to make some marmalade with the left over clementines from Christmas.


----------



## grandma susan

DH is now a bit miffed as in the you know what's won AGAIN....It's war...


----------



## Xiang

BRB, just getting some wild peach pie with custard & cream ........ Yum


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> BRB, just getting some wild peach pie with custard & cream ........ Yum


Oh yes please.


----------



## shand

morning ladies is every one well, Im runing late this morning,hubby had a bad night, but he is up now and feeling better,Its a pity I cant put him in the nutty club it would make his head spin, but his fingers dont work very wellnow so he turns into Lord muck sometines which can be very frustrating at times, Oh well next foot forward, its great to have good friends and a laugh Hugs shand


----------



## grandma susan

Morning Shand...Did you join us yesterday or is it today you came and landed here????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRB, just getting some wild peach pie with custard & cream ........ Yum
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes please.
Click to expand...

Coming over .......... Ready ........... Catch it .......... Oh oh, did it spill on you?


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> morning ladies is every one well, Im runing late this morning,hubby had a bad night, but he is up now and feeling better,Its a pity I cant put him in the nutty club it would make his head spin, but his fingers dont work very wellnow so he turns into Lord muck sometines which can be very frustrating at times, Oh well next foot forward, its great to have good friends and a laugh Hugs shand


Good morning Shand, How are things in your neck of the woods. I think we all find husbands a bit of a trial. You should see some of the rude things we say about them here, but it's all in fun. we love them dearly. Are you up to anything exciting today. Do tell us a bit about yourself. Hugs PV


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRB, just getting some wild peach pie with custard & cream ........ Yum
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming over .......... Ready ........... Catch it .......... Oh oh, did it spill on you?
Click to expand...

Now I'm covered in custard, don't worry I'll lick it off ......Yummy.
Thanks. Anyone for coffee?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning Shand...Did you join us yesterday or is it today you came and landed here????


Keep up Susan, she joined yesterday. I think.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning ladies is every one well, Im runing late this morning,hubby had a bad night, but he is up now and feeling better,Its a pity I cant put him in the nutty club it would make his head spin, but his fingers dont work very wellnow so he turns into Lord muck sometines which can be very frustrating at times, Oh well next foot forward, its great to have good friends and a laugh Hugs shand
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Shand, How are things in your neck of the woods. I think we all find husbands a bit of a trial. You should see some of the rude things we say about them here, but it's all in fun. we love them dearly. Are you up to anything exciting today. Do tell us a bit about yourself. Hugs PV
Click to expand...

Yes please....Join the troublesome husband brigade. By the way I'm the only one sane on here. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRB, just getting some wild peach pie with custard & cream ........ Yum
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming over .......... Ready ........... Catch it .......... Oh oh, did it spill on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm covered in custard, don't worry I'll lick it off ......Yummy.
> Thanks. Anyone for coffee?
Click to expand...

Yesterday was but a blurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........My head was "done in" hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

Yes please....Join the troublesome husband brigade. By the way I'm the only one sane on here. :thumbup:[/quote]

Don't you believe her, she's as nutty as a fruit cake. If you need any sense then totally ignore Pengwin and speak to me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Yesterday was but a blurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........My head was "done in" hahaha[/quote]

Too many messages floating in the ether.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Yesterday was but a blurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........My head was "done in" hahaha


Too many messages floating in the ether.[/quote]

Behave yourself...


----------



## PurpleFi

I may have mentioned this befoe, but if we delete all but the last message we are replying to we won't go so fast through the pages and it will make catch up easier. Any thoughts?

There that was me trying to be sensible. Hugs


----------



## PurpleFi

Behave yourself...[/quote]

I'm a little angel. Well I was a fairy - do you want to see my Brownie picture?


----------



## PurpleFi

I like Shand's avatar it's all purple.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRB, just getting some wild peach pie with custard & cream ........ Yum
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming over .......... Ready ........... Catch it .......... Oh oh, did it spill on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm covered in custard, don't worry I'll lick it off ......Yummy.
> Thanks. Anyone for coffee?
Click to expand...

Can I have a hot chocolate please, I am trying to stay awake for a bit longer
:lol:


----------



## grandma susan

do you want to see my Brownie picture?[/quote]

OK....I've deleted like you said...I'll try and find a boat pix.


----------



## PurpleFi

Can I have a hot chocolate please, I am trying to stay awake for a bit longer
:lol:[/quote]

Cos you can, coming right over. Better put an umbrella up first, I'm not very good a throwing. Nearly killed a teacher at school when we were learning to throw the discus. I told her to stand well back, so it was her own fault really.

Duck!


----------



## Xiang

Can we have the fairy & the boat pics, please?


----------



## grandma susan

I've only got pictures of family in the boat and you can't really see the boat. Sorry


----------



## grandma susan

I'm just clagging coffee pot on again. brb in 5 mins...


----------



## Xiang

Cos you can, coming right over. Better put an umbrella up first, I'm not very good a throwing. Nearly killed a teacher at school when we were learning to throw the discus. I told her to stand well back, so it was her own fault really.

Duck![/quote]

Umbrella up, the duck got in the way, though ....... Whew ...... Hot choc safe xx


----------



## patrican

No idea what anyone is talking about so I'll just add a bit to the fray.

I'm excited - dh just finished putting the masonite down on our bedroom. 2 more days and I'll have a floor. By the end of the weekend we'll have our house back the way it should be and all our stuff out the shed, yippee!! So exciting :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Umbrella up, the duck got in the way, though ....... Whew ...... Hot choc safe xx[/quote]

Haahaa, very funny. Glad you got the chocolate.

Photo coming soon. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Coffee's on..I've just been watching the woodpecker. It's the mister today, If that cat get's it god help it's owner, that's all I can say...


----------



## shand

Hi nutties lovely to see you all this morning ,my avatar is a mini-me my son made it for me, Im just an old fashioned girl,with silly thoughts, I found you yesterday and was made very wellcome Hubbys nemasis is a squirrel who runs him raggeb at the moment he is 72 this year and when he sits down the little friend looks in the patio window and laughs at him, thats my story and i
Im sticking to it hugs shand


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Umbrella up, the duck got in the way, though ....... Whew ...... Hot choc safe xx


Haahaa, very funny. Glad you got the chocolate.

Photo coming soon. xx[/quote]

war and peace was written quicker.


----------



## grandma susan

We have squirrels shand. I shall post a oicture, only cos I'm good at doing that now that I've learned how to


----------



## PurpleFi

Me and my little friend in Brownie uniform. I was fairy and she was an elf.


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> Hi nutties lovely to see you all this morning ,my avatar is a mini-me my son made it for me, Im just an old fashioned girl,with silly thoughts, I found you yesterday and was made very wellcome Hubbys nemasis is a squirrel who runs him raggeb at the moment he is 72 this year and when he sits down the little friend looks in the patio window and laughs at him, thats my story and i
> Im sticking to it hugs shand


That would be hilarious to see ...... Sorry, couldn't help it haha


----------



## grandma susan

Here's my little friend


----------



## PurpleFi

war and peace was written quicker.[/quote]

Haahaa, see above.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Me and my little friend in Brownie uniform. I was fairy and she was an elf.


So you are the taller of the two?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Me and my little friend in Brownie uniform. I was fairy and she was an elf.


Yep that's the uniform. Weren't those yellow ties horrible hahahaha...


----------



## PurpleFi

I've got squirrels too.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bye the way, I'm the scruffy brownie. We had just been climbing trees and I got told off by Brown Owl!


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Me and my little friend in Brownie uniform. I was fairy and she was an elf.


Looks like what I used to wear :mrgreen:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Here's my little friend


Aaawwww ...... He is so cute, do people treat them as pests, or do they treat them well?


----------



## PurpleFi

Yep that's the uniform. Weren't those yellow ties horrible hahahaha...[/quote]

Apparently they were triangular in shape so you could use them as a sling. They were horrible to fold and always looked a mess. Well mine did anyway.


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> Here's my little friend


That is so cute


----------



## PurpleFi

Aaawwww ...... He is so cute, do people treat them as pests, or do they treat them well?[/quote]

The law is here that if you catch one you are not allowed to release it. You must dispose of it. I just feed them! But if they get into your loft they can wreek havoc and chew through cables.


----------



## PurpleFi

Looks like what I used to wear :mrgreen:[/quote]

Thik I might join the Brownies again as I life the modern uniform.


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my little friend
> 
> 
> 
> Aaawwww ...... He is so cute, do people treat them as pests, or do they treat them well?
Click to expand...

Both...I happen to love them, but show me a rat and I;d run a mile... :roll:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Aaawwww ...... He is so cute, do people treat them as pests, or do they treat them well?


The law is here that if you catch one you are not allowed to release it. You must dispose of it. I just feed them! But if they get into your loft they can wreek havoc and chew through cables.[/quote]

Are they an introduced species


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my little friend in Brownie uniform. I was fairy and she was an elf.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are the taller of the two?
Click to expand...

Yes and fatter.


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my little friend in Brownie uniform. I was fairy and she was an elf.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's the uniform. Weren't those yellow ties horrible hahahaha...
Click to expand...

Used to spend hours polishing that badge that we put on the tie. :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Looks like what I used to wear :mrgreen:


Thik I might join the Brownies again as I life the modern uniform.[/quote]

Would they have you?


----------



## PurpleFi

Are they an introduced species[/quote]

Yes our native squirrel is the red squirrel, only found in small areas of the country now and they are protected. The grey squirrels came from America, but now there are black squirrels.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my little friend in Brownie uniform. I was fairy and she was an elf.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are the taller of the two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and fatter.
Click to expand...

Are you slim now?


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Yep that's the uniform. Weren't those yellow ties horrible hahahaha...


Apparently they were triangular in shape so you could use them as a sling. They were horrible to fold and always looked a mess. Well mine did anyway.[/quote]

Mine of course was perfect and always very neat :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi

Would they have you? [/quote]

Probably not.


----------



## PurpleFi

Mine of course was perfect and always very neat :XD: :mrgreen:[/quote]

There's always one!


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's the uniform. Weren't those yellow ties horrible hahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they were triangular in shape so you could use them as a sling. They were horrible to fold and always looked a mess. Well mine did anyway.
Click to expand...

Mine of course was perfect and always very neat :XD: :mrgreen:[/quote]

Aaahhhhhh ...... But we weren't allowed to leave the house unless our uniforms were perfect haha ........ Mum wouldn't allow it :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my little friend in Brownie uniform. I was fairy and she was an elf.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are the taller of the two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and fatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you slim now?
Click to expand...

Put it like this I weigh less now than I did when I was 12.


----------



## shand

I used up the clemantines up by making upside down cake this year just used butter and brown suger instead of syrup it was great with custard,we had enough marmalade for just us this year Imake mine with rubarb that should get me a free entry to the nutty club hugs shand


----------



## PurpleFi

Aaahhhhhh ...... But we weren't allowed to leave the house unless our uniforms were perfect haha ........ Mum wouldn't allow it :XD:[/quote]

Oh I'd always leave the house lookihg perfect, but we used to go via the park to Brownies and there were trees in the park and trees had to be climbed!


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my little friend in Brownie uniform. I was fairy and she was an elf.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are the taller of the two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and fatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you slim now?
Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Mine of course was perfect and always very neat :XD: :mrgreen:


There's always one![/quote]

Perfectionist and had to earn............my brownie points.....hahaha ....had to do it ...couldn't resist :lol:


----------



## patrican

I might go back to study again. Thinking about learning how to be a librarian - just to do something different.


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> I used up the clemantines up by making upside down cake this year just used butter and brown suger instead of syrup it was great with custard,we had enough marmalade for just us this year Imake mine with rubarb that should get me a free entry to the nutty club hugs shand


I make rhubarb jam, but not heard of it mixed with citrus fruit. You've definitely earned your 'Tena' stripes with that one.
I take it you know what tenas are? We're called the tena club as we laugh so much they sometimes become a necessity. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my little friend in Brownie uniform. I was fairy and she was an elf.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are the taller of the two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and fatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you slim now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put it like this I weigh less now than I did when I was 12.
Click to expand...

Thought so, you look very slim in the photos I've seen of you hahaha.


----------



## grandma susan

Girls I think I should make a start for the day...I really can't be bothered you know...I'll start by having a coffee I've just brewed...


----------



## PurpleFi

Perfectionist and had to earn............my brownie points.....hahaha ....had to do it ...couldn't resist :lol:[/quote]

I had an armfull of badges. I loved having a go at everything. Bit like a bull in a china shop.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Looks like what I used to wear :mrgreen:


Thik I might join the Brownies again as I life the modern uniform.[/quote]

When my girls were in brownies (just called guides now) they had an English girl visit in her uniform and she was so neat. The Australian kids looked really scruffy next to her :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Girls I think I should make a start for the day...I really can't be bothered you know...I'll start by having a coffee I've just brewed...


That's it don't go rushing into anything. Gotta save yourself for the over 60s this afternoon. I'll put my tena on in readiness for you tales when you come home.


----------



## PurpleFi

Thought so, you look very slim in the photos I've seen of you hahaha.[/quote]

What do you mean hahaha!!!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Girls I think I should make a start for the day...I really can't be bothered you know...I'll start by having a coffee I've just brewed...


Just take your time, girl, don't do what you don't want to ........l and follow your own advice ....... Although I don't think many of us are very good at that :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

hahahahahahahahahahahah[/quote]

What's with all the hahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls I think I should make a start for the day...I really can't be bothered you know...I'll start by having a coffee I've just brewed...
> 
> 
> 
> That's it don't go rushing into anything. Gotta save yourself for the over 60s this afternoon. I'll put my tena on in readiness for you tales when you come home.
Click to expand...

Better have a couple extra, handy as well haha


----------



## grandma susan

OK, this is me not rushing...


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Perfectionist and had to earn............my brownie points.....hahaha ....had to do it ...couldn't resist :lol:


I had an armfull of badges. I loved having a go at everything. Bit like a bull in a china shop.[/quote]

Yep - even remember cleaning out my mum's saucepan cupboards just to get a badge. Never would have done it otherwise :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi

Thought you might like a bot picture as Susan can't post hers.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Thought you might like a bot picture as Susan can't post hers.


And a very nice boat it is too :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Thought you might like a bot picture as Susan can't post hers.


The boats at York aren't as big as that!!!! I will get DS to take a picture of his boat...


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Thought you might like a bot picture as Susan can't post hers.


Very good, were you in the brownies also ....... Did you get a badge for this?


----------



## PurpleFi

And a very nice boat it is too :XD:[/quote]

It was on the boating lake at Ventnor in the Isle of Wight.


----------



## grandma susan

My adverts talking about care homes!!!!!!!!! I'm out of here. Speak later bye......xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

The boats at York aren't as big as that!!!! I will get DS to take a picture of his boat...[/quote]

I used to do a lot of canoeing. And did you know you can canoodle in a canoe.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> My adverts talking about care homes!!!!!!!!! I'm out of here. Speak later bye......xxxxxxxxxxx


Bye Susan, Have fun today. Love and hugs. xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> My adverts talking about care homes!!!!!!!!! I'm out of here. Speak later bye......xxxxxxxxxxx


They don't know what they are talking about, take care, Susan xoxo


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> The boats at York aren't as big as that!!!! I will get DS to take a picture of his boat...


I used to do a lot of canoeing. And did you know you can canoodle in a canoe.[/quote]

Is that like yakking in a kayak??


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> My adverts talking about care homes!!!!!!!!! I'm out of here. Speak later bye......xxxxxxxxxxx


Bye Susan


----------



## PurpleFi

I gotta go to. Going to sort out where we might go for a holidy this summer. I fancy Cornwall. Evening Xiang and Patticake, have a good day Shand. Love and hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Is that like yakking in a kayak??[/quote]

Oh no, it's much more fun!


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> I gotta go to. Going to sort out where we might go for a holidy this summer. I fancy Cornwall. Evening Xiang and Patticake, have a good day Shand. Love and hugs xx


See you - have fun sorting your holiday....


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> The boats at York aren't as big as that!!!! I will get DS to take a picture of his boat...


I used to do a lot of canoeing. And did you know you can canoodle in a canoe.[/quote]

I have heard that, but I & my brother sailed yachts (smallish ones). He sailed longer than I did


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I gotta go to. Going to sort out where we might go for a holidy this summer. I fancy Cornwall. Evening Xiang and Patticake, have a good day Shand. Love and hugs xx


Bye Purple, have a good day, planning xoxo


----------



## patrican

So now I will go and do what I came on to do --off to go check out librarian courses


----------



## shand

Bye for now talk to you all later hugs shand


----------



## patrican

shand said:


> Bye for now talk to you all later hugs shand


Bye Shand - hope you have a wonderful day - good to have you on board.


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> So now I will go and do what I came on to do --off to go check out librarian courses


Where are they through. I am thinking of learning sign language, if TAFE does it up here, or possibly on line


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> Bye for now talk to you all later hugs shand


Bye Sand, enjoy the day


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now I will go and do what I came on to do --off to go check out librarian courses
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they through. I am thinking of learning sign language, if TAFE does it up here, or possibly on line
Click to expand...

Check pm's


----------



## London Girl

Hey, what's going on? I haven't had an email notification of posts since page 36??? I thought you'd all run away :x


----------



## patrican

London Girl said:


> Hey, what's going on? I haven't had an email notification of posts since page 36??? I thought you'd all run away :x


Does that to me sometimes :? . I really am running away now though - time for me to go to bed, getting sleepy. Hope some of the others come back on soon. Talk to you later, night, night LG.


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what's going on? I haven't had an email notification of posts since page 36??? I thought you'd all run away :x
> 
> 
> 
> Does that to me sometimes :? . I really am running away now though - time for me to go to bed, getting sleepy. Hope some of the others come back on soon. Talk to you later, night, night LG.
Click to expand...

Good Night, too tired to wait for someone else to chat to xx


----------



## London Girl

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what's going on? I haven't had an email notification of posts since page 36??? I thought you'd all run away :x
> 
> 
> 
> Does that to me sometimes :? . I really am running away now though - time for me to go to bed, getting sleepy. Hope some of the others come back on soon. Talk to you later, night, night LG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Night, too tired to wait for someone else to chat to xx
Click to expand...

Night, night, sleep tight! XX


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Judi, and June...I'm calming down on here because DH has got me cross AGAIN... hahahahha....Thank goodness I;m going out. He's ordered a skip for the rubble out the front that the digging of the porch foundations will need. WELL, 1, we haven't got the porch yet, it's getting made. 2, DS will go mad with his dad digging,which he hasn't started yet! and medically can't do. 3. we haven't got the bricks to build the bottom of the porch yet, 4. It's coming this afternoon. God, knows where it's going to stand...This is HIM thinking for himself. I tell you, he's dangerous... Oh I am annoyed ...I wish ?I could put the clock back 2 yrs ago when he went to work and I stayed at home.


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> Hi Judi, and June...I'm calming down on here because DH has got me cross AGAIN... hahahahha....Thank goodness I;m going out. He's ordered a skip for the rubble out the front that the digging of the porch foundations will need. WELL, 1, we haven't got the porch yet, it's getting made. 2, DS will go mad with his dad digging,which he hasn't started yet! and medically can't do. 3. we haven't got the bricks to build the bottom of the porch yet, 4. It's coming this afternoon. God, knows where it's going to stand...This is HIM thinking for himself. I tell you, he's dangerous... Oh I am annoyed ...I wish ?I could put the clock back 2 yrs ago when he went to work and I stayed at home.


Hello Susan .... think we thought Prof and Mr GS were related. What you have just said confirms it. Prof P decided we would have a new main bathroom and so he demolished it - last year. We have been without that bathroom now for 10 months; all our visitors have had to trip down the stairs to the shower room. Have told Prof P he can retired provided he goes to work Monday to Friday. Count to 10 .....


----------



## grandma susan

maybe 100////// the skip has just landed. I've suggested he go and buy some bricks....I wash my hands of this...So, I've just phoned a roofer to come and put a tile back on the roof...(without permission). I'm chewed because DS is going to go crazy about dad digging foundations. AND he's just finished my staircase, so that will get all dirty now...CALM? Oh I'm calm, I'll murder the bugger...


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> maybe 100////// the skip has just landed. I've suggested he go and buy some bricks....I wash my hands of this...So, I've just phoned a roofer to come and put a tile back on the roof...(without permission). I'm chewed because DS is going to go crazy about dad digging foundations. AND he's just finished my staircase, so that will get all dirty now...CALM? Oh I'm calm, I'll murder the bugger...


Oh, honey!! I feel for you and I have one just like you & Judi!! Doesn't get his hands dirty, that's me but soooo stubborn! Get your knitting out and sit somewhere quiet and think of nice things till it goes away!!! XX


----------



## theyarnlady

I see Judi as gone for the world record, of how many hours does it take before fingers fall off. What else have i missed. If you Tena's think I am going to do a 50 page synopsis ever night after last nights read, and fall a sleep reading the 50 pages guess what, not with the days I havae left on this earth,


----------



## JoanL

PurpleV said:


> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are


lovely sox!! I have never made any...however I have made
wonderful friends on KP...some come for lunch and to knit or crochet and visit for the day,,,which I love
and some I visit with online....
love it!
And while I don't know you particularly..I know you are very special to many on here...so a big HI!!


----------



## PENGWIN

JoanL said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> lovely sox!! I have never made any...however I have made
> wonderful friends on KP...some come for lunch and to knit or crochet and visit for the day,,,which I love
> and some I visit with online....
> love it!
> And while I don't know you particularly..I know you are very special to many on here...so a big HI!!
Click to expand...

Hello to you too Joan. I hope there hasn't been tooo much gossip going on about the Knutters Community. You will have to spill the beans .... (basically because we are very nosey as well as nuttie).


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going to win my fortune at over 60's bingo. we play for £1. a line and £3 a house.... hahahahahaha...It brings everything into perspective. You'd think we were playing for millions with all the tuts going on.. hahaha...I'm going to pretend that I haven't noticed this 10ft by 20ft skip outside my front door..... as I go passed it.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> I see Judi as gone for the world record, of how many hours does it take before fingers fall off. What else have i missed. If you Tena's think I am going to do a 50 page synopsis ever night after last nights read, and fall a sleep reading the 50 pages guess what, not with the days I havae left on this earth,


hahahahaha you are comical.


----------



## London Girl

I'm having fun!! I am machine embroidering a quilt for the new baby, will post a pic when I can. I am doing Redwork vintage baby carriages on pale blue at the moments, they are gorgeous!! The machine is almost automatic so once I set it up, I have 12 minutes to knit or chat with you before I have to go back and do the next one! It's a good life!!


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to win my fortune at over 60's bingo. we play for £1. a line and £3 a house.... hahahahahaha...It brings everything into perspective. You'd think we were playing for millions with all the tuts going on.. hahaha...I'm going to pretend that I haven't noticed this 10ft by 20ft skip outside my front door..... as I go passed it.


....you don't need another bruise.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello Joan....Can I come for coffee????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Judi as gone for the world record, of how many hours does it take before fingers fall off. What else have i missed. If you Tena's think I am going to do a 50 page synopsis ever night after last nights read, and fall a sleep reading the 50 pages guess what, not with the days I havae left on this earth,
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha you are comical.
Click to expand...

Maybe that's why I didn't get notifiications, there were just too many and it couldn't cope! I know the feeling!!


----------



## grandma susan

Any body want to share my SKIP?????


----------



## grandma susan

It WAS bedlam yesterday hahahha..Just really like when we move house...I've not moved for 30+yrs and I'm not neither...Well not today anyway.


----------



## grandma susan

skip to maloo my darlin''''''


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> Hello Joan....Can I come for coffee????


You will have to catch an elephant first.


----------



## grandma susan

girls, I have to go now because the over 60's will start without me....And we can't have that can we? I WILL be on later, tea timish I think.....(I still haven't looked at skip hahaha)


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> skip to maloo my darlin''''''


I thought the Tena's line was 'skip to THE loo ......'


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> skip to maloo my darlin''''''
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Tena's line was 'skip to THE loo ......'
Click to expand...

hahahahaha..........BO


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> skip to maloo my darlin''''''


Yee-ha!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

what a bunch of blethers!!


----------



## JoanL

grandma susan said:


> Hello Joan....Can I come for coffee????


wish you could...in fact COME!! get a plane ticket and come!!
we always have a wonderful day and I send my ladies home with home made bread etc..
I am alone too much and forget my aches and pains when I have company
right now my daughter in law is staying with us for the week...and she is a delight...such a sweet girl...son is in Afghanistan...but not in the military...he is with the Air Force Art Program...which most people have never heard of..
things are not going well on this trip however...the other artist and the guide both are sick...one ending up in the hospital...and they were asked to buy sleeping bags and are sleeping on the ground and it is very cold at night...he will be so glad to get home....he is newly married and did not want to leave his wife


----------



## PENGWIN

Hello Sharon .. good party - yes!


----------



## mumtoSophy

I'm in 'can't be bothered' mode today! had a friend for brunch and now I can't be bothered!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

PENGWIN said:


> Hello Sharon .. good party - yes!


no- the party is on Sat! Sophy and friend just had dinner here then went bowling


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> skip to maloo my darlin''''''
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Tena's line was 'skip to THE loo ......'
Click to expand...

That is so true Your Imperial Empress, sorry I can not remember the rest of the required names.


----------



## PENGWIN

Have to go, to do more wedding stuff but am a bit stuck on how to do the wedding plan. The theme is all set but I can't get to just how I want it.


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> what a bunch of blethers!!


How much blethers do you need. Judi has the record now, said she was keeping up with me. I mean really I do not post that much. :roll: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> Have to go, to do more wedding stuff but am a bit stuck on how to do the wedding plan. The theme is all set but I can't get to just how I want it.


Oh Empress you are to creative I am so sure postive, really you will come up with something to knock their socks off. Just make sure Purple has purple ones that day.


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to go, to do more wedding stuff but am a bit stuck on how to do the wedding plan. The theme is all set but I can't get to just how I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Empress you are to creative I am so sure postive, really you will come up with something to knock their socks off. Just make sure Purple has purple ones that day.
Click to expand...

I've knocked Purple off her Purple throne because I'm wearing purple that day and it is my son's wedding!


----------



## tammie52

hi all 
just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to linky and binky i just got the card and the gifts today, they were on mat in hall when we came back from hospital. hubbie got the all clear he dont need a full hip operation the resurfing operation job they done worked, ok hes still in a little pain a yr after but guy said it could be hes allergic to the metal they took blood tests so will let us know what the outcome of them are. still aint finished this hat for thursdays class will work on it today and maybe get it done, i got my self roped in to a job no money involved tho its helping people learn how to cook the basic things take them shopping stuff like that, its with people who have troubles , am looking forward to the lady getting back to me about it, hope all is well with you all


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It's 8:09 am EST and 3'C (37.4'F).
I'm working on less than 6 hours sleep so if I nod off while online, please understand, I'm not working with my full load of sleepytime.
It rained on the way in today, in the middle of January! This weather is so wierd. And I hear that Alaska is buried under FEET of snow and buildings are collapsing. Guess all our snow, for the entire continent, ended up in Alaska!
I did read back posts, but have no recollection of what I read. Oh well, sorry Yarni.


----------



## tammie52

nothing worse than a bads night sleep i know how you feel if i get more than 4 hours a night i count myself lucky.


----------



## tammie52

brb shirley upstairs wants me


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to go, to do more wedding stuff but am a bit stuck on how to do the wedding plan. The theme is all set but I can't get to just how I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Empress you are to creative I am so sure postive, really you will come up with something to knock their socks off. Just make sure Purple has purple ones that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've knocked Purple off her Purple throne because I'm wearing purple that day and it is my son's wedding!
Click to expand...

Well can't she wear an Off(ha ha) purple?


----------



## PENGWIN

Hello Nitzi and Tammie .... I am not supposed to be here - doing wedding stuff and have a scarf to finish. How are you both - no aches and pains, I hope.


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> brb shirley upstairs wants me


Hi Tammi, does shirley ever run down to see you? Just wondering seem you are always going up and she is never coming down???? :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It's 8:09 am EST and 3'C (37.4'F).
> I'm working on less than 6 hours sleep so if I nod off while online, please understand, I'm not working with my full load of sleepytime.
> It rained on the way in today, in the middle of January! This weather is so wierd. And I hear that Alaska is buried under FEET of snow and buildings are collapsing. Guess all our snow, for the entire continent, ended up in Alaska!
> I did read back posts, but have no recollection of what I read. Oh well, sorry Yarni.


See this is why I will not won't everdo a synopsis again 1hour and 45 mins. and it's wasted, as by the time next morning comes there are 50 more post over it and no one in their right mind can go that far back and read a bunch of dribble about A bunch of yakers ect. :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> Hello Nitzi and Tammie .... I am not supposed to be here - doing wedding stuff and have a scarf to finish. How are you both - no aches and pains, I hope.


I'm good. Just sleepy. :wink:


----------



## nitz8catz

tammie52 said:


> nothing worse than a bads night sleep i know how you feel if i get more than 4 hours a night i count myself lucky.


I slept well, what sleep I got. I just got knitting and didn't realise what time it was!


----------



## theyarnlady

Before everone goes bonkers about post up above I am just kidding about the yakers


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Before everone goes bonkers about post up above I am just kidding about the yakers


At 50 pages per day, I think it might be fitting :roll: We'll be up to 500 in no time!


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Before everone goes bonkers about post up above I am just kidding about the yakers


Love your synopsis's (?).


----------



## tammie52

PENGWIN said:


> Hello Nitzi and Tammie .... I am not supposed to be here - doing wedding stuff and have a scarf to finish. How are you both - no aches and pains, I hope.


hi oh good luck on the scarf no im doin well today thank god my motto one day at a time lol


----------



## tammie52

theyarnlady said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> brb shirley upstairs wants me
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammi, does shirley ever run down to see you? Just wondering seem you are always going up and she is never coming down???? :XD:
Click to expand...

oh yes she comes down i dont mind i dont use the stairs i use the lift


----------



## tammie52

right well if im to get this hat done i may go wont get it done sitting here will try and get back on later bye for now tammie


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh Nitz, you really have been busy nice work.
Tammi glad to know that she does get down, thought maybe you did it to get a work out.


----------



## London Girl

Off to tea with a neighbour, catch you later!!


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Nitz, you really have been busy nice work.
> Tammi glad to know that she does get down, thought maybe you did it to get a work out.


Thanks. I've got a blue mohair to do for DD. Wanted to do this one first to check the pattern.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just saw an advert for the Cannington Dog Sled Races on Jan 28/29. Unless we get snow, that's going to be cancelled.


----------



## shand

just poped in for a min. dose anyone use crochet yarn 100% mercerised cotton 65 Gr. approx. 365 m the colour is christmas red mum bought it just befor she died and we have kept it for 7 years but my sister and i have decided we would like to give it to some one who will use it and get some pleasure from it as mum used to do, I have 5 balls of it and would be willing to pay the postage to send it to someone who will use it sorry about the serious not but it just felt right to put it on here mum would have loved you all hugs shand


----------



## mumtoSophy

I have to share this!!

my Mollie cat just came downstairs with this!! 

and said 'can you knit me a mouse please?'


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> I have to share this!!
> 
> my Mollie cat just came downstairs with this!!
> 
> and said 'can you knit me a mouse please?'


Awww, she rescued a Yarn Baby. :-D


----------



## shand

oh I would be willing to lend Purple V my avatars purple hair for the wedding


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> I have to share this!!
> 
> my Mollie cat just came downstairs with this!!
> 
> and said 'can you knit me a mouse please?'


Oh yeah Mollie new project, let me see it when you are done you sweet kitty. :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing worse than a bads night sleep i know how you feel if i get more than 4 hours a night i count myself lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> I slept well, what sleep I got. I just got knitting and didn't realise what time it was!
Click to expand...

What a lot of knitting and patience. I made a similar scarf a while ago and when I looked at yours laid out, I thought that it was the same. But when modelled, it has about 10 times as much work in it. My own went around my neck. Love the colours.


----------



## PENGWIN

shand said:


> oh I would be willing to lend Purple V my avatars purple hair for the wedding


She's not allowed purple hair for the wedding - I already have that! Beat her to it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing worse than a bads night sleep i know how you feel if i get more than 4 hours a night i count myself lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> I slept well, what sleep I got. I just got knitting and didn't realise what time it was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a lot of knitting and patience. I made a similar scarf a while ago and when I looked at yours laid out, I thought that it was the same. But when modelled, it has about 10 times as much work in it. My own went around my neck. Love the colours.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I have a blue one that the DD has claimed once I knit it, a rosy coloured one and a purply one yet to do. They are from Mary Maxim. The yarn is a mix of Mohair, polyester and some metal thread. The metal thread makes it a little less soft, but it doesn't need to be blocked. Just pull on it and it stretches into place. That's neat. And the metal gives it just a little bit of glitter.


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I would be willing to lend Purple V my avatars purple hair for the wedding
> 
> 
> 
> She's not allowed purple hair for the wedding - I already have that! Beat her to it.
Click to expand...

Whatever is Purple going to do! No purple dress and no purple hair!!!


----------



## shand

love the hat Nitz will look for the patt. would like one for me .If it ever gets cold here this year hugs Shand


----------



## shand

love the hat Nitz will look for the patt. would like one for me .If it ever gets cold here this year hugs Shand


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I would be willing to lend Purple V my avatars purple hair for the wedding
> 
> 
> 
> She's not allowed purple hair for the wedding - I already have that! Beat her to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever is Purple going to do! No purple dress and no purple hair!!!
Click to expand...

She's quite desperate.


----------



## theyarnlady

Great Ways to ""Have a Great Day""

work like you don't need the money.
Love like you've never been hurt.
Dance like nobody's watching.
Sing like nobody's listening.
Be surprised, like you were born yesterday.
Tell the truth, and you don't have to remember anything.
Live like it's heaven on earth.


----------



## tammie52

shand said:


> just poped in for a min. dose anyone use crochet yarn 100% mercerised cotton 65 Gr. approx. 365 m the colour is christmas red mum bought it just befor she died and we have kept it for 7 years but my sister and i have decided we would like to give it to some one who will use it and get some pleasure from it as mum used to do, I have 5 balls of it and would be willing to pay the postage to send it to someone who will use it sorry about the serious not but it just felt right to put it on here mum would have loved you all hugs shand


i would love to have it and use it i will pay the postage tho if you find out how much it will be i will send it to you  thanks tammie


----------



## tammie52

yes i beat my deadline ive finished the baby hat, now im out of ideas what to do next, no doubt the teacher will give us a new project come thurs


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Great Ways to ""Have a Great Day""
> 
> work like you don't need the money.
> Love like you've never been hurt.
> Dance like nobody's watching.
> Sing like nobody's listening.
> Be surprised, like you were born yesterday.
> Tell the truth, and you don't have to remember anything.
> Live like it's heaven on earth.


Beautiful.
We should all have a great day.


----------



## tammie52

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Ways to ""Have a Great Day""
> 
> work like you don't need the money.
> Love like you've never been hurt.
> Dance like nobody's watching.
> Sing like nobody's listening.
> Be surprised, like you were born yesterday.
> Tell the truth, and you don't have to remember anything.
> Live like it's heaven on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> We should all have a great day.
Click to expand...

showed hubbie this and he pointed out 1) i dont work 2) i cnt dance 3) i wasnt born yesterday and 4) i know how to spend his money alright . lol


----------



## tammie52

goin again, goin to browse the net be back later tammie


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Ways to ""Have a Great Day""
> 
> work like you don't need the money.
> Love like you've never been hurt.
> Dance like nobody's watching.
> Sing like nobody's listening.
> Be surprised, like you were born yesterday.
> Tell the truth, and you don't have to remember anything.
> Live like it's heaven on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> We should all have a great day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> showed hubbie this and he pointed out 1) i dont work 2) i cnt dance 3) i wasnt born yesterday and 4) i know how to spend his money alright . lol
Click to expand...

Oh Tammi only a man would say that, does sound very much like the man I have here. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## shand

Its yours Tammi I just have to find out how to get your address without giving it to the whole world hugs Shand


----------



## mumtoSophy

shand said:


> Its yours Tammi I just have to find out how to get your address without giving it to the whole world hugs Shand


click on Tammies name then when you get herprofile page up click where it says private messages, type her a message and click send  x


----------



## London Girl

mumtoSophy said:


> I have to share this!!
> 
> my Mollie cat just came downstairs with this!!
> 
> and said 'can you knit me a mouse please?'


Ha-ha-ha, love it!!


----------



## London Girl

theyarnlady said:


> Great Ways to ""Have a Great Day""
> 
> work like you don't need the money.
> Love like you've never been hurt.
> Dance like nobody's watching.
> Sing like nobody's listening.
> Be surprised, like you were born yesterday.
> Tell the truth, and you don't have to remember anything.
> Live like it's heaven on earth.


I love that Yarni and so true!!! LG


----------



## linkan

tammie52 said:


> yes i beat my deadline ive finished the baby hat, now im out of ideas what to do next, no doubt the teacher will give us a new project come thurs


http://crochet-mania.blogspot.com/2009/03/puff-stitch-crochet-hat.html

Here is a pattern for a crochet puff stitch hat , you can also find it on youtube just look under puff stitch crochet hat  
My neice and my DD LOVE this pattern  its really easy to make and its so quick to do too . Would make a fine next project lol .

Ignore that it says left hand on the pattern because it does not make a difference when you make it .. i am right handed and do it just fine LOL .


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i beat my deadline ive finished the baby hat, now im out of ideas what to do next, no doubt the teacher will give us a new project come thurs
> 
> 
> 
> http://crochet-mania.blogspot.com/2009/03/puff-stitch-crochet-hat.html
> 
> Here is a pattern for a crochet puff stitch hat , you can also find it on youtube just look under puff stitch crochet hat
> My neice and my DD LOVE this pattern  its really easy to make and its so quick to do too . Would make a fine next project lol .
> 
> Ignore that it says left hand on the pattern because it does not make a difference when you make it .. i am right handed and do it just fine LOL .
Click to expand...

I was going to say, I wish I could crochet but looks like the tutorial shows you everything! Must have a go at that!! Thank you!!


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Ladies! I to have to do a hit and run, Kids have to go to the dentist today, and today is my niece Jen's birthday she is out of her teens as of today! Love and hugs Lisa


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok gang i gotta hop off here if i am ever going to make it out to the hospital and then all the way out to the doc's office in Kentucky ..Talk to you all soon ...
> 
> Purly have a good afternoon
> 
> Lots of love to all XOXOX
> 
> 
> 
> how many state lines to take your stays to yor dr?
Click to expand...

just one lol .... from Indiana into Kentucky .. we are just across the bridge from them , but you can sit in traffic for 3 or 4 hours some times a day if you dont know ways around it ... which i do lol , sometimes ! You might get stuck sitting on the highway for hours while it is backed up for miles and miles because of the one bridge being closed there are only two others and one is really small and goes downtown and the other will take you everywhere else lol ... i need the other .. then we get routed to the smaller one on the way back because they have all the on ramps to the big bridge closed from that direction ... did i make sense ??

its a traffic nightmare , all because they want to build a toll bridge and people are fighting it because of the toll ... i dont want to pay another 8 bucks just to cross the bridge when gas prices are so high right now too ... they just dont think about the "toll" this kind of thing takes on us poorer people ... most of the jobs are over there so you would have to pay tolls to go to work and get home  i personally dont agree with tolls we pay state taxes that go towards roadways and bridges that should cover it on our end ... SORRY ... stepping OFF my soap box and putting it away lol


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Hello Ladies! I to have to do a hit and run, Kids have to go to the dentist today, and today is my niece Jen's birthday she is out of her teens as of today! Love and hugs Lisa


YURP ... my baby is 20 !!!!  
 Hi Lisa  feeling better today ? 
See you around 330 , her papaw is taking her out to dinner i dont know what time though  i will let ya know


----------



## grandma susan

I'm here....What's new???? I need to catch up from 62...


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i beat my deadline ive finished the baby hat, now im out of ideas what to do next, no doubt the teacher will give us a new project come thurs
> 
> 
> 
> http://crochet-mania.blogspot.com/2009/03/puff-stitch-crochet-hat.html
> 
> Here is a pattern for a crochet puff stitch hat , you can also find it on youtube just look under puff stitch crochet hat
> My neice and my DD LOVE this pattern  its really easy to make and its so quick to do too . Would make a fine next project lol .
> 
> Ignore that it says left hand on the pattern because it does not make a difference when you make it .. i am right handed and do it just fine LOL .
Click to expand...

Linkan, thank you, thank you, thank you.
I hurt my hand in a car accident and have not been able to crochet since. I couldn't even knit then, except a friend of the family showed me how to knit one-handed.
Left and right handed crochet. OMG. I knew there had to be something like that but I could never find the You=tube videos for it.
I can crochet again.
:-D   :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
OMG, I'm shaking.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i beat my deadline ive finished the baby hat, now im out of ideas what to do next, no doubt the teacher will give us a new project come thurs
> 
> 
> 
> http://crochet-mania.blogspot.com/2009/03/puff-stitch-crochet-hat.html
> 
> Here is a pattern for a crochet puff stitch hat , you can also find it on youtube just look under puff stitch crochet hat
> My neice and my DD LOVE this pattern  its really easy to make and its so quick to do too . Would make a fine next project lol .
> 
> Ignore that it says left hand on the pattern because it does not make a difference when you make it .. i am right handed and do it just fine LOL .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to say, I wish I could crochet but looks like the tutorial shows you everything! Must have a go at that!! Thank you!!
Click to expand...

Your very welcome , they do show you step by step and it is a nice finish  I learned alot on how to read patterns by doing some of these types of projects when i started to crochet again , i had only done afghans for years ... so it was fun to step out of that and make some really cute things .. youtube was a great instrument in this process for me


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! I to have to do a hit and run, Kids have to go to the dentist today, and today is my niece Jen's birthday she is out of her teens as of today! Love and hugs Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> YURP ... my baby is 20 !!!!
> Hi Lisa  feeling better today ?
> See you around 330 , her papaw is taking her out to dinner i dont know what time though  i will let ya know
Click to expand...

Yes I feel a little better today I am going to try to get outa here early and stop to pick up that certain gift we talked about :-o


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon everyone, it is already dark here, well it is 5 pm and we've just had lunch! Hope everyone is well and on good form. Love andhugs PVxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm here....What's new???? I need to catch up from 62...


Hi Susan, Dare I ask how was the over 60s?


----------



## pearlone

Hello everyone. Just a run in and out. Need to get going. DH has appt. with surgeon this afternoon. I have lots of questions regarding upcoming surgery. Since I am as slow as molasses I need to start getting ready now. Love and hugs to all.Purly


----------



## grandma susan

JoanL said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Joan....Can I come for coffee????
> 
> 
> 
> wish you could...in fact COME!! get a plane ticket and come!!
> we always have a wonderful day and I send my ladies home with home made bread etc..
> I am alone too much and forget my aches and pains when I have company
> right now my daughter in law is staying with us for the week...and she is a delight...such a sweet girl...son is in Afghanistan...but not in the military...he is with the Air Force Art Program...which most people have never heard of..
> things are not going well on this trip however...the other artist and the guide both are sick...one ending up in the hospital...and they were asked to buy sleeping bags and are sleeping on the ground and it is very cold at night...he will be so glad to get home....he is newly married and did not want to leave his wife
Click to expand...

That is so sad for you all Joan. hopefully he is in a safe place though? How long will he be out there for? Have they been married long? It's hard to cope with when you are young and very much in love isn't it?


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i beat my deadline ive finished the baby hat, now im out of ideas what to do next, no doubt the teacher will give us a new project come thurs
> 
> 
> 
> http://crochet-mania.blogspot.com/2009/03/puff-stitch-crochet-hat.html
> 
> Here is a pattern for a crochet puff stitch hat , you can also find it on youtube just look under puff stitch crochet hat
> My neice and my DD LOVE this pattern  its really easy to make and its so quick to do too . Would make a fine next project lol .
> 
> Ignore that it says left hand on the pattern because it does not make a difference when you make it .. i am right handed and do it just fine LOL .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linkan, thank you, thank you, thank you.
> I hurt my hand in a car accident and have not been able to crochet since. I couldn't even knit then, except a friend of the family showed me how to knit one-handed.
> Left and right handed crochet. OMG. I knew there had to be something like that but I could never find the You=tube videos for it.
> I can crochet again.
> :-D   :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> OMG, I'm shaking.
Click to expand...

You know the little red hat i made with the pompom on top for Christmas ?? that is from this pattern  
WOW .. i been doing this one all year if i knew you guys would like it i woulda posted it so much sooner lol  
Glad it works for ya


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i beat my deadline ive finished the baby hat, now im out of ideas what to do next, no doubt the teacher will give us a new project come thurs
> 
> 
> 
> http://crochet-mania.blogspot.com/2009/03/puff-stitch-crochet-hat.html
> 
> Here is a pattern for a crochet puff stitch hat , you can also find it on youtube just look under puff stitch crochet hat
> My neice and my DD LOVE this pattern  its really easy to make and its so quick to do too . Would make a fine next project lol .
> 
> Ignore that it says left hand on the pattern because it does not make a difference when you make it .. i am right handed and do it just fine LOL .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linkan, thank you, thank you, thank you.
> I hurt my hand in a car accident and have not been able to crochet since. I couldn't even knit then, except a friend of the family showed me how to knit one-handed.
> Left and right handed crochet. OMG. I knew there had to be something like that but I could never find the You=tube videos for it.
> I can crochet again.
> :-D   :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> OMG, I'm shaking.
Click to expand...

Awesome Nitz :-D :-D


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! I to have to do a hit and run, Kids have to go to the dentist today, and today is my niece Jen's birthday she is out of her teens as of today! Love and hugs Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> YURP ... my baby is 20 !!!!
> Hi Lisa  feeling better today ?
> See you around 330 , her papaw is taking her out to dinner i dont know what time though  i will let ya know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I feel a little better today I am going to try to get outa here early and stop to pick up that certain gift we talked about :-o
Click to expand...

yay !! she will be thrilled


----------



## linkan

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Just a run in and out. Need to get going. DH has appt. with surgeon this afternoon. I have lots of questions regarding upcoming surgery. Since I am as slow as molasses I need to start getting ready now. Love and hugs to all.Purly


Good Luck Purly let us know what they say


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> oh I would be willing to lend Purple V my avatars purple hair for the wedding


That's sweet of you Shand but like Pengwin I shall probably have a purpe streak in my hair as well as a ridiculously large hat. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon everyone, it is already dark here, well it is 5 pm and we've just had lunch! Hope everyone is well and on good form. Love andhugs PVxxxx


Hiya Purple how are feeling today , knee behaving alright ?


----------



## binkbrice

Ok I really gotta go, OOOOOhhhh yeah I am going to be doing the bind off of the blanket while they are at the dentist and then I just have to add the edge and walla done!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I'm here....What's new???? I need to catch up from 62...


Well hello to you too  
I didnt see you there at first LOL 
How ya doin today ...

oh and you realize ALL of our funny rib cracking stories come from your so called "moaning" if you stop i will so desperately disappointed !! I love your stories .... i know its late i read the back pages and never got caught up past that point LOL


----------



## grandma susan

Tell me what I've missed???? Linky what did the Dr say...AND I've sent you and binky an e-mail...Guess what I've had for pudding tonight?????YEP, lovely vanilla pudding...It was scrumpcious..........(tasted nice) mmmmmmmmm


----------



## binkbrice

Hi Grandma Susan! Bye Grandma Susan!
Hi Purple! Bye Purple!
Hi Nitz! Bye Nitz!
Hi Purly! Bye Purly!
Hi Linky! Bye Linky! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Ok I really gotta go, OOOOOhhhh yeah I am going to be doing the bind off of the blanket while they are at the dentist and then I just have to add the edge and walla done!


so will i get to see it then ?? are you gonna do the edge like i told you to ? maybe we could add a ribbon around yours too to make it all purtyful ???


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Hi Grandma Susan! Bye Grandma Susan!
> Hi Purple! Bye Purple!
> Hi Nitz! Bye Nitz!
> Hi Purly! Bye Purly!
> Hi Linky! Bye Linky! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


what are you smoking ? :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Hi Grandma Susan! Bye Grandma Susan!
> Hi Purple! Bye Purple!
> Hi Nitz! Bye Nitz!
> Hi Purly! Bye Purly!
> Hi Linky! Bye Linky! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


hi binky
bye binky
night jon boy


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Grandma Susan! Bye Grandma Susan!
> Hi Purple! Bye Purple!
> Hi Nitz! Bye Nitz!
> Hi Purly! Bye Purly!
> Hi Linky! Bye Linky! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> what are you smoking ? :shock:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Grandma Susan! Bye Grandma Susan!
> Hi Purple! Bye Purple!
> Hi Nitz! Bye Nitz!
> Hi Purly! Bye Purly!
> Hi Linky! Bye Linky! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> what are you smoking ? :shock:
Click to expand...

l and b


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Tell me what I've missed???? Linky what did the Dr say...AND I've sent you and binky an e-mail...Guess what I've had for pudding tonight?????YEP, lovely vanilla pudding...It was scrumpcious..........(tasted nice) mmmmmmmmm


He said quit moving it or he is putting me down ! LOL ! ooh i havent read email today goody goody  
awwwwww ... thats so cool , they are so cheap here i will have to send you loads of it to get you through the winter LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

JoanL said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> lovely sox!! I have never made any...however I have made
> wonderful friends on KP...some come for lunch and to knit or crochet and visit for the day,,,which I love
> and some I visit with online....
> love it!
> And while I don't know you particularly..I know you are very special to many on here...so a big HI!!
Click to expand...

Thanks for that lovely messsge Joan. Bit far to visit for the day, but glas you found us here, come and join in the fun. Hugs


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Hi Grandma Susan! Bye Grandma Susan!
> Hi Purple! Bye Purple!
> Hi Nitz! Bye Nitz!
> Hi Purly! Bye Purly!
> Hi Linky! Bye Linky! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bye Lisa xx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Grandma Susan! Bye Grandma Susan!
> Hi Purple! Bye Purple!
> Hi Nitz! Bye Nitz!
> Hi Purly! Bye Purly!
> Hi Linky! Bye Linky! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> what are you smoking ? :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> l and b
Click to expand...

i dunno what that means lol :|


----------



## PurpleFi

Anyone for coffee? Just going to put the kettle on


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> Anyone for coffee? Just going to put the kettle on


yes please Purple. I just logged in and there are 30 pages to catch up on. Not sure I'll bother!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone for coffee? Just going to put the kettle on
> 
> 
> 
> yes please Purple. I just logged in and there are 30 pages to catch up on. Not sure I'll bother!
Click to expand...

Hi Saxy, coffee coming over. Don't bother to catch up only thing worth seeing is me in uniform!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone for coffee? Just going to put the kettle on
> 
> 
> 
> yes please Purple. I just logged in and there are 30 pages to catch up on. Not sure I'll bother!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Saxy, coffee coming over. Don't bother to catch up only thing worth seeing is me in uniform!
Click to expand...

what uniform. Which page?


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone for coffee? Just going to put the kettle on
> 
> 
> 
> yes please Purple. I just logged in and there are 30 pages to catch up on. Not sure I'll bother!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Saxy, coffee coming over. Don't bother to catch up only thing worth seeing is me in uniform!
Click to expand...

Did you post the pic ???!! Where ?? haha lol i wanna see do it again !!


----------



## grandma susan

I haven't time to catch up tonight and besides I'll miss talking to my tena's..Yes I went to over 60's. Never won a thing EXCEPT a couple of raffles. Marks and sparks handwash (again) and a packet of Rington toffees...Better than nothing. One woman (a very, very, large slovenly lady) told me it was her birthday on Sunday and she was 70!. Did I care? Nope...I said "you don't look 70". She thought I was paying her a compliment!!!. I thought she looked 80...One of my friends in crime (there are 5 of us at our table) is having a bad time because her husband only has a while to live so we listened to her, Then we were told another little biddy was taken into hospital over Christmas. It was all doom and gloom today......M, my other little friend still has a cold and took a coughing bout. She was choking to death, the other biddies played hell because they couldn't hear the number's for her choking. So I asked did they want me to finish her off quicker for them???Honestly it gets worse. One woman was telling us that a microwave oven fell on her head the other day! I didn't ask!!!! I went for a smioke. I thought the hit on the head might have done her good but it hadn't. NOPE...nothing's changed. OBTW I got an order for a scarf....Do me a scarf Susan will you? What colour says me, any says, she...I'd taken in a couple of balls for charity off DH's jumper. I'll have that she says. I'm sure she thinks I magic these things....


----------



## SaxonLady

Guess what. My lovely Hubby and son Merlin mended my trouble dyer! Yeah. Saved me a few bob. Hope it stays mended.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Grandma Susan! Bye Grandma Susan!
> Hi Purple! Bye Purple!
> Hi Nitz! Bye Nitz!
> Hi Purly! Bye Purly!
> Hi Linky! Bye Linky! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> what are you smoking ? :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> l and b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno what that means lol :|
Click to expand...

Lambert and Butler....(ciggy's)


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Anyone for coffee? Just going to put the kettle on


please.............. black,2 sweeteners


----------



## knitting queen

Dear lady's seem I cause someone a lot of pain on here, 
I am really sorry Yarn Lady. I had parents who were English majors, and spelling was so important to them if I ever got anything wrong on letters,school papers, I was told to do them over, until they were right. So i am sorry, will try to be more understanding of your situation,and thanks to Sharon who seem to be a very nice person for explain to me what was the problem.
I really could use your help here if you can forgive what I posted.
I have made 235 of thoses knitted afgan squares, I need to know how to attach them, if anyone can help me. My sister Mary has gone home as she was only here to help me with my leg in a cast.
Gee, I had a time finding you all. It's a good thing I
remember that name Purple. I would have never have found you.
I hope you all can really forgive me, as I live so out in the country, I rarly see my friends.
Have to go now as time to check on the cows.
Thank you again, and am truly sorry
Knitting Queen.


----------



## PurpleFi

I've knocked Purple off her Purple throne because I'm wearing purple that day and it is my son's wedding![/quote]

And I only ever wear purple.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone for coffee? Just going to put the kettle on
> 
> 
> 
> yes please Purple. I just logged in and there are 30 pages to catch up on. Not sure I'll bother!
Click to expand...

It'll just be rubbish...hahahaha....I can't keep up..


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I haven't time to catch up tonight and besides I'll miss talking to my tena's..Yes I went to over 60's. Never won a thing EXCEPT a couple of raffles. Marks and sparks handwash (again) and a packet of Rington toffees...Better than nothing. One woman (a very, very, large slovenly lady) told me it was her birthday on Sunday and she was 70!. Did I care? Nope...I said "you don't look 70". She thought I was paying her a compliment!!!. I thought she looked 80...One of my friends in crime (there are 5 of us at our table) is having a bad time because her husband only has a while to live so we listened to her, Then we were told another little biddy was taken into hospital over Christmas. It was all doom and gloom today......M, my other little friend still has a cold and took a coughing bout. She was choking to death, the other biddies played hell because they couldn't hear the number's for her choking. So I asked did they want me to finish her off quicker for them???Honestly it gets worse. One woman was telling us that a microwave oven fell on her head the other day! I didn't ask!!!! I went for a smioke. I thought the hit on the head might have done her good but it hadn't. NOPE...nothing's changed. OBTW I got an order for a scarf....Do me a scarf Susan will you? What colour says me, any says, she...I'd taken in a couple of balls for charity off DH's jumper. I'll have that she says. I'm sure she thinks I magic these things....


JEEZ !! I said i needed this but was still so unprepared for the laughter !! You bust my buttons lady    !!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I haven't time to catch up tonight and besides I'll miss talking to my tena's..Yes I went to over 60's. Never won a thing EXCEPT a couple of raffles. Marks and sparks handwash (again) and a packet of Rington toffees...Better than nothing. One woman (a very, very, large slovenly lady) told me it was her birthday on Sunday and she was 70!. Did I care? Nope...I said "you don't look 70". She thought I was paying her a compliment!!!. I thought she looked 80...One of my friends in crime (there are 5 of us at our table) is having a bad time because her husband only has a while to live so we listened to her, Then we were told another little biddy was taken into hospital over Christmas. It was all doom and gloom today......M, my other little friend still has a cold and took a coughing bout. She was choking to death, the other biddies played hell because they couldn't hear the number's for her choking. So I asked did they want me to finish her off quicker for them???Honestly it gets worse. One woman was telling us that a microwave oven fell on her head the other day! I didn't ask!!!! I went for a smioke. I thought the hit on the head might have done her good but it hadn't. NOPE...nothing's changed. OBTW I got an order for a scarf....Do me a scarf Susan will you? What colour says me, any says, she...I'd taken in a couple of balls for charity off DH's jumper. I'll have that she says. I'm sure she thinks I magic these things....


oh Susan...even for you that's one unhappy tale of several woes. I just turned 70, and know I don't look it. I just hope you don't think I'm one huge slovenly lady! I am huge.


----------



## Rossi

Purple V fabulous fabulous socks!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone for coffee? Just going to put the kettle on
> 
> 
> 
> yes please Purple. I just logged in and there are 30 pages to catch up on. Not sure I'll bother!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Saxy, coffee coming over. Don't bother to catch up only thing worth seeing is me in uniform!
Click to expand...

And that's debateable...


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone for coffee? Just going to put the kettle on
> 
> 
> 
> yes please Purple. I just logged in and there are 30 pages to catch up on. Not sure I'll bother!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Saxy, coffee coming over. Don't bother to catch up only thing worth seeing is me in uniform!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what uniform. Which page?
Click to expand...

A maids


----------



## theyarnlady

See you lady's she didn't know. All is forgiven Qk, hope you will come back and visit us. Know how it feels to be lonely, we all need comfort at times.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Grandma Susan! Bye Grandma Susan!
> Hi Purple! Bye Purple!
> Hi Nitz! Bye Nitz!
> Hi Purly! Bye Purly!
> Hi Linky! Bye Linky! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> what are you smoking ? :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> l and b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno what that means lol :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lambert and Butler....(ciggy's)
Click to expand...

ooo duh i am thick huh .. marlboro for me


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> See you lady's she didn't know. All is forgiven Qk, hope you will come back and visit us. Know how it feels to be lonely, we all need comfort at times.


Binky shared with you didnt she LOL  Hiya Pam !


----------



## PurpleFi

Whatever is Purple going to do! No purple dress and no purple hair!!![/quote]

That's what she thinks!


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Whatever is Purple going to do! No purple dress and no purple hair!!!


That's what she thinks![/quote]

oh haa ha ! i cant wait to see the pictures from this gorgeous ceremony !!!


----------



## grandma susan

knitting queen said:


> Dear lady's seem I cause someone a lot of pain on here,
> I am really sorry Yarn Lady. I had parents who were English majors, and spelling was so important to them if I ever got anything wrong on letters,school papers, I was told to do them over, until they were right. So i am sorry, will try to be more understanding of your situation,and thanks to Sharon who seem to be a very nice person for explain to me what was the problem.
> I really could use your help here if you can forgive what I posted.
> I have made 235 of thoses knitted afgan squares, I need to know how to attach them, if anyone can help me. My sister Mary has gone home as she was only here to help me with my leg in a cast.
> Gee, I had a time finding you all. It's a good thing I
> remember that name Purple. I would have never have found you.
> I hope you all can really forgive me, as I live so out in the country, I rarly see my friends.
> Have to go now as time to check on the cows.
> Thank you again, and am truly sorry
> Knitting Queen.


Hello Knitting Queen. THANYOU, for coming back to us with your apology. Anyone who can apologise like you have, deserves to be welcomed. We ALL make mistakes, and say things without thinking. It's good to see you've joined us again and NOW, welcome to our crazy thread. You are welcome. Yarni is a nice lady and she told us you'd PM'd her. thankyou for that. NOW, let's put all that behind us and start again eh? SO! Welcome KQ, Perhaps one of us can help you....I hope so....How many cows do you have? you must have a farm do you?


----------



## linkan

brb ... gotta get the door


----------



## PurpleFi

what uniform. Which page?[/quote]

Page 56, but sssh, don't tell anyone. How are you today.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> what uniform. Which page?


Page 56, but sssh, don't tell anyone. How are you today.[/quote]

fine thanks. Now I'm going back to page 56!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't time to catch up tonight and besides I'll miss talking to my tena's..Yes I went to over 60's. Never won a thing EXCEPT a couple of raffles. Marks and sparks handwash (again) and a packet of Rington toffees...Better than nothing. One woman (a very, very, large slovenly lady) told me it was her birthday on Sunday and she was 70!. Did I care? Nope...I said "you don't look 70". She thought I was paying her a compliment!!!. I thought she looked 80...One of my friends in crime (there are 5 of us at our table) is having a bad time because her husband only has a while to live so we listened to her, Then we were told another little biddy was taken into hospital over Christmas. It was all doom and gloom today......M, my other little friend still has a cold and took a coughing bout. She was choking to death, the other biddies played hell because they couldn't hear the number's for her choking. So I asked did they want me to finish her off quicker for them???Honestly it gets worse. One woman was telling us that a microwave oven fell on her head the other day! I didn't ask!!!! I went for a smioke. I thought the hit on the head might have done her good but it hadn't. NOPE...nothing's changed. OBTW I got an order for a scarf....Do me a scarf Susan will you? What colour says me, any says, she...I'd taken in a couple of balls for charity off DH's jumper. I'll have that she says. I'm sure she thinks I magic these things....
> 
> 
> 
> oh Susan...even for you that's one unhappy tale of several woes. I just turned 70, and know I don't look it. I just hope you don't think I'm one huge slovenly lady! I am huge.
Click to expand...

Now if you want to talk big...Then I'm BIG...5.2' and 11 stone...NO, I never judge people and perhaps that came out wrong, it's just that she doesn't look after her appearance, and size of people have nothing to do with that don't you think...My saying is every flower in the garden is different. PLEASE don't think I judge people's weight, but this lady usually could do with a wash!!!! There's no excuse for lack of personal hygene...70,80,90...


----------



## linkan

Ok neighbor is here back so i will be back in a little bit , gotta chat with her for a few  

BRB


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> I've got squirrels too.


better than crabs.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Guess what. My lovely Hubby and son Merlin mended my trouble dyer! Yeah. Saved me a few bob. Hope it stays mended.


Hubby's do have their uses.


----------



## grandma susan

I need potty break...brb in 3 mins....


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what. My lovely Hubby and son Merlin mended my trouble dyer! Yeah. Saved me a few bob. Hope it stays mended.
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby's do have their uses.
Click to expand...

well, sons do. He came round specially to look at it for me, so Hubby helped him fix it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gees, don't you people ever stop and read whatis being posted now?, go to page 64 important message there for all of you.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't time to catch up tonight and besides I'll miss talking to my tena's..Yes I went to over 60's. Never won a thing EXCEPT a couple of raffles. Marks and sparks handwash (again) and a packet of Rington toffees...Better than nothing. One woman (a very, very, large slovenly lady) told me it was her birthday on Sunday and she was 70!. Did I care? Nope...I said "you don't look 70". She thought I was paying her a compliment!!!. I thought she looked 80...One of my friends in crime (there are 5 of us at our table) is having a bad time because her husband only has a while to live so we listened to her, Then we were told another little biddy was taken into hospital over Christmas. It was all doom and gloom today......M, my other little friend still has a cold and took a coughing bout. She was choking to death, the other biddies played hell because they couldn't hear the number's for her choking. So I asked did they want me to finish her off quicker for them???Honestly it gets worse. One woman was telling us that a microwave oven fell on her head the other day! I didn't ask!!!! I went for a smioke. I thought the hit on the head might have done her good but it hadn't. NOPE...nothing's changed. OBTW I got an order for a scarf....Do me a scarf Susan will you? What colour says me, any says, she...I'd taken in a couple of balls for charity off DH's jumper. I'll have that she says. I'm sure she thinks I magic these things....
> 
> 
> 
> oh Susan...even for you that's one unhappy tale of several woes. I just turned 70, and know I don't look it. I just hope you don't think I'm one huge slovenly lady! I am huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now if you want to talk big...Then I'm BIG...5.2' and 11 stone...NO, I never judge people and perhaps that came out wrong, it's just that she doesn't look after her appearance, and size of people have nothing to do with that don't you think...My saying is every flower in the garden is different. PLEASE don't think I judge people's weight, but this lady usually could do with a wash!!!! There's no excuse for lack of personal hygene...70,80,90...
Click to expand...

I agree. I'm 5'10" and weigh ......... not telling!


----------



## grandma susan

I'm back


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't time to catch up tonight and besides I'll miss talking to my tena's..Yes I went to over 60's. Never won a thing EXCEPT a couple of raffles. Marks and sparks handwash (again) and a packet of Rington toffees...Better than nothing. One woman (a very, very, large slovenly lady) told me it was her birthday on Sunday and she was 70!. Did I care? Nope...I said "you don't look 70". She thought I was paying her a compliment!!!. I thought she looked 80...One of my friends in crime (there are 5 of us at our table) is having a bad time because her husband only has a while to live so we listened to her, Then we were told another little biddy was taken into hospital over Christmas. It was all doom and gloom today......M, my other little friend still has a cold and took a coughing bout. She was choking to death, the other biddies played hell because they couldn't hear the number's for her choking. So I asked did they want me to finish her off quicker for them???Honestly it gets worse. One woman was telling us that a microwave oven fell on her head the other day! I didn't ask!!!! I went for a smioke. I thought the hit on the head might have done her good but it hadn't. NOPE...nothing's changed. OBTW I got an order for a scarf....Do me a scarf Susan will you? What colour says me, any says, she...I'd taken in a couple of balls for charity off DH's jumper. I'll have that she says. I'm sure she thinks I magic these things....
> 
> 
> 
> oh Susan...even for you that's one unhappy tale of several woes. I just turned 70, and know I don't look it. I just hope you don't think I'm one huge slovenly lady! I am huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now if you want to talk big...Then I'm BIG...5.2' and 11 stone...NO, I never judge people and perhaps that came out wrong, it's just that she doesn't look after her appearance, and size of people have nothing to do with that don't you think...My saying is every flower in the garden is different. PLEASE don't think I judge people's weight, but this lady usually could do with a wash!!!! There's no excuse for lack of personal hygene...70,80,90...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I'm 5'10" and weigh ......... not telling!
Click to expand...

I'll have to look up to you then? hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Gees, don't you people ever stop and read whatis being posted now?, go to page 64 important message there for all of you.


OK on my way


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't time to catch up tonight and besides I'll miss talking to my tena's..Yes I went to over 60's. Never won a thing EXCEPT a couple of raffles. Marks and sparks handwash (again) and a packet of Rington toffees...Better than nothing. One woman (a very, very, large slovenly lady) told me it was her birthday on Sunday and she was 70!. Did I care? Nope...I said "you don't look 70". She thought I was paying her a compliment!!!. I thought she looked 80...One of my friends in crime (there are 5 of us at our table) is having a bad time because her husband only has a while to live so we listened to her, Then we were told another little biddy was taken into hospital over Christmas. It was all doom and gloom today......M, my other little friend still has a cold and took a coughing bout. She was choking to death, the other biddies played hell because they couldn't hear the number's for her choking. So I asked did they want me to finish her off quicker for them???Honestly it gets worse. One woman was telling us that a microwave oven fell on her head the other day! I didn't ask!!!! I went for a smioke. I thought the hit on the head might have done her good but it hadn't. NOPE...nothing's changed. OBTW I got an order for a scarf....Do me a scarf Susan will you? What colour says me, any says, she...I'd taken in a couple of balls for charity off DH's jumper. I'll have that she says. I'm sure she thinks I magic these things....
> 
> 
> 
> oh Susan...even for you that's one unhappy tale of several woes. I just turned 70, and know I don't look it. I just hope you don't think I'm one huge slovenly lady! I am huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now if you want to talk big...Then I'm BIG...5.2' and 11 stone...NO, I never judge people and perhaps that came out wrong, it's just that she doesn't look after her appearance, and size of people have nothing to do with that don't you think...My saying is every flower in the garden is different. PLEASE don't think I judge people's weight, but this lady usually could do with a wash!!!! There's no excuse for lack of personal hygene...70,80,90...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I'm 5'10" and weigh ......... not telling!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to look up to you then? hahahaha
Click to expand...

quite right too


----------



## PurpleFi

I agree. I'm 5'10" and weigh ......... not telling![/quote]

I can see I'm going to have to wear my high heels when we meet up. I'm only 5 ft 4.


----------



## SaxonLady

Purple, you looked cute then in your uniform.


----------



## SaxonLady

Purple, you looked cute then in your uniform.


----------



## SaxonLady

whoops, never done that before. Getting impatient with this computer


----------



## PurpleFi

I'll have to look up to you then? hahahaha [/quote]

Don't worry Susan I'm down at your level. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> I agree. I'm 5'10" and weigh ......... not telling!


I can see I'm going to have to wear my high heels when we meet up. I'm only 5 ft 4.[/quote]

that's why I never wear high heels. Flip-Flops usually.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Purple, you looked cute then in your uniform.


That's one word for it. Scruffbag is wht my mum used to say. Sent me off to brownies all neat and tidy, then I would climb trees in the park on the way and arrived an absolute mess. xx


----------



## grandma susan

OK I've read page 64????Don't shout at me BUT what am I looking for? Don't forget I'va had a "biddy" afternoon...I like your have a great day, and I think Shand is kind...


----------



## PurpleFi

that's why I never wear high heels. Flip-Flops usually.[/quote]

Flip flops are what I wore to work!


----------



## shand

Tammi can you send me a pm with your address in it please and many thanks mumofsophy for the info. hugs shand


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> OK I've read page 64????Don't shout at me BUT what am I looking for? Don't forget I'va had a "biddy" afternoon...I like your have a great day, and I think Shand is kind...


I went back and read it too. Why?


----------



## grandma susan

shand said:


> Tammi can you send me a pm with your address in it please and many thanks mumofsophy for the info. hugs shand


There's always someone on here will sort you out! Sometimes weather you want them to or not hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

I went back and read it too. Why?[/quote]

Well who mentioned it?


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> OK I've read page 64????Don't shout at me BUT what am I looking for? Don't forget I'va had a "biddy" afternoon...I like your have a great day, and I think Shand is kind...


No what I wrote about having a good day. Did any of you see what the knitting Queen wrote besides Susan, gee I am not posting another synopsis tonight,


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> I went back and read it too. Why?


Well who mentioned it?[/quote]

Yarnlady


----------



## theyarnlady

Gee I wish you all a good day, and changed avatar, and message under post. IAM SHOUTING NOW..


----------



## SaxonLady

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I've read page 64????Don't shout at me BUT what am I looking for? Don't forget I'va had a "biddy" afternoon...I like your have a great day, and I think Shand is kind...
> 
> 
> 
> No what I wrote about having a good day. Did any of you see what the knitting Queen wrote besides Susan, gee I am not posting another synopsis tonight,
Click to expand...

I saw what KQ wrote. I think she's trying hard, and may end up as lovely as the rest of us. She apologised, and that speaks volumes.


----------



## SaxonLady

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I wish you all a good day, and changed avatar, and message under post. IAM SHOUTING NOW..


I did notice both the avatar AND the message, OK girl you asked for this I LOVE THEM BOTH!!!!! happy now? good, stop shouting at me.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I've read page 64????Don't shout at me BUT what am I looking for? Don't forget I'va had a "biddy" afternoon...I like your have a great day, and I think Shand is kind...
> 
> 
> 
> No what I wrote about having a good day. Did any of you see what the knitting Queen wrote besides Susan, gee I am not posting another synopsis tonight,
Click to expand...

Yes I saw it and replied to her. I thought it was very brave to come back to us and she should be made welcome for that...Does anybody disagree? If so I'll lamp you :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I wish you all a good day, and changed avatar, and message under post. IAM SHOUTING NOW..


I know you changed your avatar. I changed mine yesterday then I had to change it back :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: I'm going to change mine now...well in a minute anyway hahahaha


----------



## SaxonLady

gosh it's nearly six o'clock. And I have a meeting to go to tonight. I'd best go as I'm the secretary and take minutes (seconds in this case!) and I need to eat first. Smells like dinner's nearly ready.
Love you all lots and look forward to meeting 6 of you in York (and Purple sooner)


----------



## PurpleFi

Rossi said:


> Purple V fabulous fabulous socks!!!!


Hi Rossi, thanks for the compliment and welcome to this thread. We are all mad here so join in the fun.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee I wish you all a good day, and changed avatar, and message under post. IAM SHOUTING NOW..
> 
> 
> 
> I know you changed your avatar. I changed mine yesterday then I had to change it back :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: I'm going to change mine now...well in a minute anyway hahahaha
Click to expand...

YOu go ever flower. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> gosh it's nearly six o'clock. And I have a meeting to go to tonight. I'd best go as I'm the secretary and take minutes (seconds in this case!) and I need to eat first. Smells like dinner's nearly ready.
> Love you all lots and look forward to meeting 6 of you in York (and Purple sooner)


I think you might like to recount?????????


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee I wish you all a good day, and changed avatar, and message under post. IAM SHOUTING NOW..
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice both the avatar AND the message, OK girl you asked for this I LOVE THEM BOTH!!!!! happy now? good, stop shouting at me.
Click to expand...

oh OK you can shout...quietly.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Rossi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple V fabulous fabulous socks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rossi, thanks for the compliment and welcome to this thread. We are all mad here so join in the fun.
Click to expand...

Whose Rossi? I've missed that one!!!! hello Rossi, do as purple says and pull up a chair.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Rossi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple V fabulous fabulous socks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rossi, thanks for the compliment and welcome to this thread. We are all mad here so join in the fun.
Click to expand...

we are more than mad, we never get mad we go off the deep end of insanity, if you have come here to be normal, you will be over come with out and out crazyness.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> gosh it's nearly six o'clock. And I have a meeting to go to tonight. I'd best go as I'm the secretary and take minutes (seconds in this case!) and I need to eat first. Smells like dinner's nearly ready.
> Love you all lots and look forward to meeting 6 of you in York (and Purple sooner)
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might like to recount?????????
Click to expand...

are there more now? When I last heard it was 6 booked together, then London Girl booked separately.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> gosh it's nearly six o'clock. And I have a meeting to go to tonight. I'd best go as I'm the secretary and take minutes (seconds in this case!) and I need to eat first. Smells like dinner's nearly ready.
> Love you all lots and look forward to meeting 6 of you in York (and Purple sooner)


Have a good meeting Saxy. Bye for now xx


----------



## theyarnlady

Kq when she pm me, said she had 50 head of cows, and a man had came in to help her during the day. 
Egads ladies how do we tell her how to connect 235 squares of knitting for afgan?????


----------



## PurpleFi

are there more now? When I last heard it was 6 booked together, then London Girl booked separately.[/quote]

Hopefully 2 more when Sharon and Sophy know what they are doing.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> are there more now? When I last heard it was 6 booked together, then London Girl booked separately.


Hopefully 2 more when Sharon and Sophy know what they are doing.[/quote]

we're taking over the town.


----------



## PurpleFi

Afternoon Pam. How are you. I have very good and done catch up.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> are there more now? When I last heard it was 6 booked together, then London Girl booked separately.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully 2 more when Sharon and Sophy know what they are doing.
Click to expand...

we're taking over the town.[/quote]

And all dressed as nuns.
Go to your meeting you will be late. xx


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee I wish you all a good day, and changed avatar, and message under post. IAM SHOUTING NOW..
> 
> 
> 
> I know you changed your avatar. I changed mine yesterday then I had to change it back :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: I'm going to change mine now...well in a minute anyway hahahaha
Click to expand...

I am thankful you changed back I kept losing all the Tena's on this site. Only purple looked the same,and Sharon.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> are there more now? When I last heard it was 6 booked together, then London Girl booked separately.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully 2 more when Sharon and Sophy know what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we're taking over the town.
Click to expand...

And all dressed as nuns.
Go to your meeting you will be late. xx[/quote]

Oh how sweet nunnies, with nuts,can't beat that.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Kq when she pm me, said she had 50 head of cows, and a man had came in to help her during the day.
> Egads ladies how do we tell her how to connect 235 squares of knitting for afgan?????


hahahaha....looks like you just made a friend Yarni hahahaha :-D :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> are there more now? When I last heard it was 6 booked together, then London Girl booked separately.


Hopefully 2 more when Sharon and Sophy know what they are doing.[/quote]

That's if Farmboy doesn't come...Did we not tell you Saxy?


----------



## linkan

Hey Pam i read pg 64 , i like that one i use to have it on a bookmarker


----------



## theyarnlady

Who is farm boy??? thats funny.


----------



## PurpleFi

That's if Farmboy doesn't come...Did we not tell you Saxy?[/quote]

No who's not behaving!


----------



## PurpleFi

I am thankful you changed back I kept losing all the Tena's on this site. Only purple looked the same,and Sharon.[/quote]

I could change mine too if you like.


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Hey Pam i read pg 64 , i like that one i use to have it on a bookmarker


Hi Linky I thought it was so nice I hung it on refig. Thanks lady. How are you doing. what happen when you gave Doctors MIR, and xrays??


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> are there more now? When I last heard it was 6 booked together, then London Girl booked separately.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully 2 more when Sharon and Sophy know what they are doing.
Click to expand...

That's if Farmboy doesn't come...Did we not tell you Saxy?[/quote]

Did our one and only man on site come back !!!??? HOW wonderful ! He was funny , didnt miss a beat ... makes me think with practice he could keep up with our insanity


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleV said:


> I am thankful you changed back I kept losing all the Tena's on this site. Only purple looked the same,and Sharon.


I could change mine too if you like.[/quote]

pm I like your avatar Pam, is it a Mabel Lucy Atwell drawing?


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Who is farm boy??? thats funny.


It's that man that came on the other night from Boston hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

Did our one and only man on site come back !!!??? HOW wonderful ! He was funny , didnt miss a beat ... makes me think with practice he could keep up with our insanity [/quote]

If his wife will let him


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> I am thankful you changed back I kept losing all the Tena's on this site. Only purple looked the same,and Sharon.


I could change mine too if you like.[/quote]

Great then I won't be able to find you. I had a time trying to finded Linky and Binky before I realize they hadn't posted. Then Judi and Anne changed theirs and I went right past their posts.


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pam i read pg 64 , i like that one i use to have it on a bookmarker
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Linky I thought it was so nice I hung it on refig. Thanks lady. How are you doing. what happen when you gave Doctors MIR, and xrays??
Click to expand...

I was just re-insructed to not be doing anything .. and he will get back to me on the dates :| hurry up and wait is the name of the game lol ..

i use to have another one that was really beautiful , i wish i knew where it got up and went ... if i find it i will post it for you , ithink you would like it , those little poems are so sweet


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thankful you changed back I kept losing all the Tena's on this site. Only purple looked the same,and Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> I could change mine too if you like.
Click to expand...

pm I like your avatar Pam, is it a Mabel Lucy Atwell drawing?[/quote]

I really don't know Purple, it is one of my antique postcards I buy . Just loved the faces and saying on them.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm reading these posts from bottom to top....does that mean I've cracked completely now????? Well, I'm going to breath deeply, and slow down. I CAN't keep up...I'm going to have a coffee, a smoke and 2 mins off here. BRB


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Did our one and only man on site come back !!!??? HOW wonderful ! He was funny , didnt miss a beat ... makes me think with practice he could keep up with our insanity


If his wife will let him[/quote]

awwwww kewl


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thankful you changed back I kept losing all the Tena's on this site. Only purple looked the same,and Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> I could change mine too if you like.
Click to expand...

Great then I won't be able to find you. I had a time trying to finded Linky and Binky before I realize they hadn't posted. Then Judi and Anne changed theirs and I went right past their posts.[/quote]

I am gonna go back to my baby doll for you


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I'm reading these posts from bottom to top....does that mean I've cracked completely now????? Well, I'm going to breath deeply, and slow down. I CAN't keep up...I'm going to have a coffee, a smoke and 2 mins off here. BRB


HAHA ... YES !! BECAUSE ... that is how i do it so you must have lost it !! LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm reading these posts from bottom to top....does that mean I've cracked completely now????? Well, I'm going to breath deeply, and slow down. I CAN't keep up...I'm going to have a coffee, a smoke and 2 mins off here. BRB


You'll probably make more sense reading it backwards, especially if you stand on your head!


----------



## PurpleFi

I was just re-insructed to not be doing anything .. and he will get back to me on the dates :| hurry up and wait is the name of the game lol ..

i use to have another one that was really beautiful , i wish i knew where it got up and went ... if i find it i will post it for you , ithink you would like it , those little poems are so sweet [/quote]

Well I do hope you will do as re-instructed and behave yourself and DO NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

Know you know just by posting that Susan I got it im my brain, and will be doing that next.


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> I was just re-insructed to not be doing anything .. and he will get back to me on the dates :| hurry up and wait is the name of the game lol ..
> 
> i use to have another one that was really beautiful , i wish i knew where it got up and went ... if i find it i will post it for you , ithink you would like it , those little poems are so sweet


Well I do hope you will do as re-instructed and behave yourself and DO NOTHING!!!!![/quote]

workin on it LOL  
ITS HARD !!!! men are clueless !! and DD's are not here much so its me and the two boys !! hubby and DS !  DH tried to use a long metal fork in my TEFLON NON stick pan ! I nearly had a heart attack ! i told him one scratch and he will have to eat through a fat lip LOL !


----------



## linkan

There Pam is that better ?? More familiar isnt it LOL


----------



## linkan

That Orchid did turn out purty even if i did do it myself lol


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just re-insructed to not be doing anything .. and he will get back to me on the dates :| hurry up and wait is the name of the game lol ..
> 
> i use to have another one that was really beautiful , i wish i knew where it got up and went ... if i find it i will post it for you , ithink you would like it , those little poems are so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do hope you will do as re-instructed and behave yourself and DO NOTHING!!!!!
Click to expand...

workin on it LOL  
ITS HARD !!!! men are clueless !! and DD's are not here much so its me and the two boys !! hubby and DS !  DH tried to use a long metal fork in my TEFLON NON stick pan ! I nearly had a heart attack ! i told him one scratch and he will have to eat through a fat lip LOL ![/quote]

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
I really do hope you will find out soon and have it behind you lady.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> That Orchid did turn out purty even if i did do it myself lol


Yes it is very pretty. xx


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just re-insructed to not be doing anything .. and he will get back to me on the dates :| hurry up and wait is the name of the game lol ..
> 
> i use to have another one that was really beautiful , i wish i knew where it got up and went ... if i find it i will post it for you , ithink you would like it , those little poems are so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do hope you will do as re-instructed and behave yourself and DO NOTHING!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> workin on it LOL
> ITS HARD !!!! men are clueless !! and DD's are not here much so its me and the two boys !! hubby and DS !  DH tried to use a long metal fork in my TEFLON NON stick pan ! I nearly had a heart attack ! i told him one scratch and he will have to eat through a fat lip LOL !
Click to expand...

 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
I really do hope you will find out soon and have it behind you lady.[/quote]

*whew me too ...

I gotta get dressed and go pick up DD , she doesnt want to walk a block to the house  its her birthday so i will give her this one lol ...


----------



## grandma susan

Right I'm all composed again...there's a dramam on TV at 9pm I'm going to watch that, but apart from Emmerdale the's nothing on for me!. Looks like you've all pulled the short straw and got me for an hour or more....hahahah..May go and see family tomorrow.


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Orchid did turn out purty even if i did do it myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is very pretty. xx
Click to expand...

thanks , i really got into crochet flowers there for awhile ..

Ok all , Lots O Love to ya .. talk to you all later maybe if i can sneak back in after DD goes home  
Have a wonderful day 
XOXO


----------



## nitz8catz

I got lost, what page was I on?
And who's still here?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Right I'm all composed again...there's a dramam on TV at 9pm I'm going to watch that, but apart from Emmerdale the's nothing on for me!. Looks like you've all pulled the short straw and got me for an hour or more....hahahah..May go and see family tomorrow.


I'm seeing my specialist tomorrow about my knee. Had my op 6 weeks ago today. Perhaps HE will let me have my roller skates.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Kq when she pm me, said she had 50 head of cows, and a man had came in to help her during the day.
> Egads ladies how do we tell her how to connect 235 squares of knitting for afgan?????


I would think the easiest way to join them would be to crocket them together. This will give a bit of a ridge at the join but she could make a feature of it or use it the other way up.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I got lost, what page was I on?
> And who's still here?


Hi Nitzi, Love your shawl, Beautiful colours even if they are not purple. xx How's the beeps.


----------



## mumtoSophy

erm 10 pages in an hour???!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## pearlone

Hello again. I am so excited. My DD who lives in Saudi Arabia is coming to the states so she can help her olde Mom and Dad. It is wonderful of her to do this. So appreciated.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I got lost, what page was I on?
> And who's still here?


Hi Niotz. I've had a nervous breakdown....... :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right I'm all composed again...there's a dramam on TV at 9pm I'm going to watch that, but apart from Emmerdale the's nothing on for me!. Looks like you've all pulled the short straw and got me for an hour or more....hahahah..May go and see family tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing my specialist tomorrow about my knee. Had my op 6 weeks ago today. Perhaps HE will let me have my roller skates.
Click to expand...

Do you want me to come with you? Have you driven the car yet?


----------



## mumtoSophy

I go to pick Sophy up from school and you yak 10 pages! well I'm now going to take her to pointe class so please feel free to add another 10 pages!! :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got lost, what page was I on?
> And who's still here?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, Love your shawl, Beautiful colours even if they are not purple. xx How's the beeps.
Click to expand...

A lot less confusing than this thread. All the avatars keep changing, and new people keep coming and going and my marbles are sleeping and drowing in tea to stay awake. Thnaks for the shawl.
I have a purple one coming after the blue and after the rosy pingk.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Orchid did turn out purty even if i did do it myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is very pretty. xx
Click to expand...

What page i miss it????


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> erm 10 pages in an hour???!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


Don't bother going there bonny lass. Knitting Queen has been on and apologised and she's been forgiven. see page 64, apart from that don't bother.


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Hello again. I am so excited. My DD who lives in Saudi Arabia is coming to the states so she can help her olde Mom and Dad. It is wonderful of her to do this. So appreciated.


Hi Pearly, Lovely news. My son used to live in Saudi. He now lives in France. How are you today apart from being very excited. x


----------



## nitz8catz

pearlone said:


> Hello again. I am so excited. My DD who lives in Saudi Arabia is coming to the states so she can help her olde Mom and Dad. It is wonderful of her to do this. So appreciated.


That's wonderful news.


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> Hello again. I am so excited. My DD who lives in Saudi Arabia is coming to the states so she can help her olde Mom and Dad. It is wonderful of her to do this. So appreciated.


Oh Purly. good for you. When? where? how long for? spill all......


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got lost, what page was I on?
> And who's still here?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, Love your shawl, Beautiful colours even if they are not purple. xx How's the beeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot less confusing than this thread. All the avatars keep changing, and new people keep coming and going and my marbles are sleeping and drowing in tea to stay awake. Thnaks for the shawl.
> I have a purple one coming after the blue and after the rosy pingk.
Click to expand...

YOu really must stop pulling all nighters lady. I am with you lost it yesterday just trying to find everone. 
:roll:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got lost, what page was I on?
> And who's still here?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Niotz. I've had a nervous breakdown....... :roll:
Click to expand...

What's happened. Did I miss a page?


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> I go to pick Sophy up from school and you yak 10 pages! well I'm now going to take her to pointe class so please feel free to add another 10 pages!! :shock:


Hi Sharon, Want the last one in the Quality Stree box I saved it for you. xx How's the traffic lights?


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again. I am so excited. My DD who lives in Saudi Arabia is coming to the states so she can help her olde Mom and Dad. It is wonderful of her to do this. So appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Purly. good for you. When? where? how long for? spill all......
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

What's happened. Did I miss a page?[/quote]

Don't know, did you? Don't worry about it just keep going. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Don't bother going there bonny lass. Knitting Queen has been on and apologised and she's been forgiven. see page 64, apart from that don't bother.[/quote]

And the picture of me in uniform on page 56!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> Don't bother going there bonny lass. Knitting Queen has been on and apologised and she's been forgiven. see page 64, apart from that don't bother.


And the picture of me in uniform on page 56![/quote]

Saw the uniform
Read the great day, read the apology. 
Ok, I think I'm running with all gears now.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother going there bonny lass. Knitting Queen has been on and apologised and she's been forgiven. see page 64, apart from that don't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture of me in uniform on page 56!
Click to expand...

Saw the uniform
Read the great day, read the apology. 
Ok, I think I'm running with all gears now.[/quote]

You are so efficient. Did you see me in a boat?


----------



## pearlone

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again. I am so excited. My DD who lives in Saudi Arabia is coming to the states so she can help her olde Mom and Dad. It is wonderful of her to do this. So appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pearly, Lovely news. My son used to live in Saudi. He now lives in France. How are you today apart from being very excited. x
Click to expand...

Hi Purple, taking my pain meds and doing as best as I can. Off to see DH surgeon in just a few minutes. What part of Saudi did your son live in. My daughter and her family live on the Aramco compound, near Damam. My son in law works for Aramco Oil Co. and DH and I have been there to visit numerous times, especially me when daughter had GKs.


----------



## theyarnlady

Sharon Purple Susan someone please answer this Is there a 3rd deason to Downton Abbey?? 
Because I was watch the first part of season 2. It's on PBS here .


----------



## PurpleFi

Need to go and powder my nose. Back in a minute.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother going there bonny lass. Knitting Queen has been on and apologised and she's been forgiven. see page 64, apart from that don't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture of me in uniform on page 56!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saw the uniform
> Read the great day, read the apology.
> Ok, I think I'm running with all gears now.
Click to expand...

You are so efficient. Did you see me in a boat?[/quote]

Yes, do you always sit on the rump of the boat. Over here if you did that it wouldn't be balanced at all. Ours must be weighted differently. I've always had to sit with my knees on a pad in the bottom of the boat. I'd like to sit like that.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok gang i gotta hop off here if i am ever going to make it out to the hospital and then all the way out to the doc's office in Kentucky ..Talk to you all soon ...
> 
> Purly have a good afternoon
> 
> Lots of love to all XOXOX
> 
> 
> 
> how many state lines to take your stays to yor dr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just one lol .... from Indiana into Kentucky .. we are just across the bridge from them , but you can sit in traffic for 3 or 4 hours some times a day if you dont know ways around it ... which i do lol , sometimes ! You might get stuck sitting on the highway for hours while it is backed up for miles and miles because of the one bridge being closed there are only two others and one is really small and goes downtown and the other will take you everywhere else lol ... i need the other .. then we get routed to the smaller one on the way back because they have all the on ramps to the big bridge closed from that direction ... did i make sense ??
> 
> its a traffic nightmare , all because they want to build a toll bridge and people are fighting it because of the toll ... i dont want to pay another 8 bucks just to cross the bridge when gas prices are so high right now too ... they just dont think about the "toll" this kind of thing takes on us poorer people ... most of the jobs are over there so you would have to pay tolls to go to work and get home  i personally dont agree with tolls we pay state taxes that go towards roadways and bridges that should cover it on our end ... SORRY ... stepping OFF my soap box and putting it away lol
Click to expand...

Know how you feel although tolls are on a smaller scale here;The QE bridge and tunnel over/under the Thames, The Brunel Bridge out of Cornwall (I think people should pay to go in!) The M6 Toll Road, we all pay more than enough with our road tax and petrol but they always want more grrrrr!


----------



## tammie52

evening all


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Don't bother going there bonny lass. Knitting Queen has been on and apologised and she's been forgiven. see page 64, apart from that don't bother.


And the picture of me in uniform on page 56![/quote]

I saw that this morning and about you climbing trees. You were very cute , and the uniforms look like our brownies and girl scouts uniforms.


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Hello again. I am so excited. My DD who lives in Saudi Arabia is coming to the states so she can help her olde Mom and Dad. It is wonderful of her to do this. So appreciated.


How wonderful for you all to be together, I think that's great!! Happy for you all!


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I would be willing to lend Purple V my avatars purple hair for the wedding
> 
> 
> 
> That's sweet of you Shand but like Pengwin I shall probably have a purpe streak in my hair as well as a ridiculously large hat. Thanks for the offer.
Click to expand...

We are twins afterall! But, don't forget wedding equiwhatsit says your hat cannot be bigger than the hat of the bride's mother.


----------



## pearlone

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again. I am so excited. My DD who lives in Saudi Arabia is coming to the states so she can help her olde Mom and Dad. It is wonderful of her to do this. So appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Purly. good for you. When? where? how long for? spill all......
Click to expand...

Hi GS, she should arrive on 1/22 and will stay for 2 1/2 weeks. She will be here for her Dad's surgery and my appt. with specialist. She also has RA and has had it for several years, so wants to be sure I have a good doctor. Bless her heart.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Know how you feel although tolls are on a smaller scale here;The QE bridge and tunnel over/under the Thames, The Brunel Bridge out of Cornwall (I think people should pay to go in!) The M6 Toll Road, we all pay more than enough with our road tax and petrol but they always want more grrrrr!


They want to set up a toll road here in Toronto, our biggest city, to help pay for the upkeep of the raised highway that's so old it's slowly falling down on its own. But most of the out-of-towners use that highway to get to the businesses downtown where they work.


----------



## tammie52

aw what a thoughtfull daughter mine was goin to move to aussie glad now she didnt tho i hope i never see her x hubbie again hes out there lol


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother going there bonny lass. Knitting Queen has been on and apologised and she's been forgiven. see page 64, apart from that don't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture of me in uniform on page 56!
Click to expand...

I saw that this morning and about you climbing trees. You were very cute , and the uniforms look like our brownies and girl scouts uniforms.[/quote]

Same as ours, but we changed the scarf so it has a maple leaf on it (Canadian symbol)


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Sharon Purple Susan someone please answer this Is there a 3rd deason to Downton Abbey??
> Because I was watch the first part of season 2. It's on PBS here .


There's a third series to Downton Abbey coming to our screens this Spring I think, or Summer....So you won't get it for a while...Did I tell you all I got the hardback book of Downton Abbey off the family for Christmas??? You need to watch the Christmas episode that lasts for 2 hrs if you can. It's beautiful and a "go between" between 2nd and 3rd series.....Do you realise I've written sense for a change?


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I would be willing to lend Purple V my avatars purple hair for the wedding
> 
> 
> 
> That's sweet of you Shand but like Pengwin I shall probably have a purpe streak in my hair as well as a ridiculously large hat. Thanks for the offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are twins afterall! But, don't forget wedding equiwhatsit says your hat cannot be bigger than the hat of the bride's mother.
Click to expand...

Oh just what we need a Purple Purple, and now you know what is about to happen. We just can't have it I tell you, only one purple at a time. We are about to have Purple overload, and The Imperial Empress is having none of that. ( as her spokes men women oh what ever.


----------



## tammie52

hi grandma 
thats a tv thing i could not get into i tryed but with hubbie chatting away in back round i think i watched 20mins of it all told lol


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon Purple Susan someone please answer this Is there a 3rd deason to Downton Abbey??
> Because I was watch the first part of season 2. It's on PBS here .
> 
> 
> 
> There's a third series to Downton Abbey coming to our screens this Spring I think, or Summer....So you won't get it for a while...Did I tell you all I got the hardback book of Downton Abbey off the family for Christmas??? You need to watch the Christmas episode that lasts for 2 hrs if you can. It's beautiful and a "go between" between 2nd and 3rd series.....Do you realise I've written sense for a change?
Click to expand...

The neighbour I had tea with today is doing a Downton Abbey coach trip in April, to Skipton, I think!


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again. I am so excited. My DD who lives in Saudi Arabia is coming to the states so she can help her olde Mom and Dad. It is wonderful of her to do this. So appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Purly. good for you. When? where? how long for? spill all......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi GS, she should arrive on 1/22 and will stay for 2 1/2 weeks. She will be here for her Dad's surgery and my appt. with specialist. She also has RA and has had it for several years, so wants to be sure I have a good doctor. Bless her heart.
Click to expand...

I really hope all goes well....She'll be good company for you.


----------



## pearlone

Purple loved your boating picture and Girl Guide's uniform. I was a Senior Girl Scout here in the states till I was 18.Do the Guides still exist? I see Brownie troops for the younger girls, but don't see many Girl Scouts about until it is time to sell their cookies.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon Purple Susan someone please answer this Is there a 3rd deason to Downton Abbey??
> Because I was watch the first part of season 2. It's on PBS here .
> 
> 
> 
> There's a third series to Downton Abbey coming to our screens this Spring I think, or Summer....So you won't get it for a while...Did I tell you all I got the hardback book of Downton Abbey off the family for Christmas??? You need to watch the Christmas episode that lasts for 2 hrs if you can. It's beautiful and a "go between" between 2nd and 3rd series.....Do you realise I've written sense for a change?
Click to expand...

Oh they have a book too, Oh I have to see if Libraby has it, oh to heck it spelled wrong again


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I would be willing to lend Purple V my avatars purple hair for the wedding
> 
> 
> 
> That's sweet of you Shand but like Pengwin I shall probably have a purpe streak in my hair as well as a ridiculously large hat. Thanks for the offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are twins afterall! But, don't forget wedding equiwhatsit says your hat cannot be bigger than the hat of the bride's mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh just what we need a Purple Purple, and now you know what is about to happen. We just can't have it I tell you, only one purple at a time. We are about to have Purple overload, and The Imperial Empress is having none of that. ( as her spokes men women oh what ever.
Click to expand...

I think we should both wear exactly the same outfit so everybody will think they are drunk and seeing double before the wedding has even started.


----------



## London Girl

tammie52 said:


> hi grandma
> thats a tv thing i could not get into i tryed but with hubbie chatting away in back round i think i watched 20mins of it all told lol


No, me neither Tams, I to would have watched but hubs would have moaned all the time it was on!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother going there bonny lass. Knitting Queen has been on and apologised and she's been forgiven. see page 64, apart from that don't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture of me in uniform on page 56!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that this morning and about you climbing trees. You were very cute , and the uniforms look like our brownies and girl scouts uniforms.
Click to expand...

Same as ours, but we changed the scarf so it has a maple leaf on it (Canadian symbol)[/quote]
What did it have on it before Nitz????


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Purple loved your boating picture and Girl Guide's uniform. I was a Senior Girl Scout here in the states till I was 18.Do the Guides still exist? I see Brownie troops for the younger girls, but don't see many Girl Scouts about until it is time to sell their cookies.


HYes the Guides and Brownies are alive and well in the UK. My daughters MIL was a senior commissioner until she retired last year.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I would be willing to lend Purple V my avatars purple hair for the wedding
> 
> 
> 
> That's sweet of you Shand but like Pengwin I shall probably have a purpe streak in my hair as well as a ridiculously large hat. Thanks for the offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are twins afterall! But, don't forget wedding equiwhatsit says your hat cannot be bigger than the hat of the bride's mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh just what we need a Purple Purple, and now you know what is about to happen. We just can't have it I tell you, only one purple at a time. We are about to have Purple overload, and The Imperial Empress is having none of that. ( as her spokes men women oh what ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we should both wear exactly the same outfit so everybody will think they are drunk and seeing double before the wedding has even started.
Click to expand...

 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :-(


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Tammie, Hi Pengy...All Tena's together...


Here we are again
Happy as can be
All good friends
And jolly good company


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon Purple Susan someone please answer this Is there a 3rd deason to Downton Abbey??
> Because I was watch the first part of season 2. It's on PBS here .
> 
> 
> 
> There's a third series to Downton Abbey coming to our screens this Spring I think, or Summer....So you won't get it for a while...Did I tell you all I got the hardback book of Downton Abbey off the family for Christmas??? You need to watch the Christmas episode that lasts for 2 hrs if you can. It's beautiful and a "go between" between 2nd and 3rd series.....Do you realise I've written sense for a change?
Click to expand...

What is Downtown Abbey about. I don't think I have ever seen it advertised here.


----------



## tammie52

London Girl said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi grandma
> thats a tv thing i could not get into i tryed but with hubbie chatting away in back round i think i watched 20mins of it all told lol
> 
> 
> 
> No, me neither Tams, I to would have watched but hubs would have moaned all the time it was on!!!
Click to expand...

thing is tho when hes watching anything you never hear a word out of him well you didnt untill lately ive started to do what he does he dont like it lol


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Hi Tammie, Hi Pengy...All Tena's together...
> 
> Here we are again
> Happy as can be
> All good friends
> And jolly good company
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


awww thats nice


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> hi grandma
> thats a tv thing i could not get into i tryed but with hubbie chatting away in back round i think i watched 20mins of it all told lol


If ypu get the chance to re-watch it, then I DO recomend it as I reccomend you GAG your DH... :?


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi grandma
> thats a tv thing i could not get into i tryed but with hubbie chatting away in back round i think i watched 20mins of it all told lol
> 
> 
> 
> If ypu get the chance to re-watch it, then I DO recomend it as I reccomend you GAG your DH... :?
Click to expand...

gag him hmm do more than that at times lol


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I would be willing to lend Purple V my avatars purple hair for the wedding
> 
> 
> 
> That's sweet of you Shand but like Pengwin I shall probably have a purpe streak in my hair as well as a ridiculously large hat. Thanks for the offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are twins afterall! But, don't forget wedding equiwhatsit says your hat cannot be bigger than the hat of the bride's mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh just what we need a Purple Purple, and now you know what is about to happen. We just can't have it I tell you, only one purple at a time. We are about to have Purple overload, and The Imperial Empress is having none of that. ( as her spokes men women oh what ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we should both wear exactly the same outfit so everybody will think they are drunk and seeing double before the wedding has even started.
Click to expand...

NOPE. there's definitely NOT 2 of you!


----------



## pearlone

nitz8catz said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know how you feel although tolls are on a smaller scale here;The QE bridge and tunnel over/under the Thames, The Brunel Bridge out of Cornwall (I think people should pay to go in!) The M6 Toll Road, we all pay more than enough with our road tax and petrol but they always want more grrrrr!
> 
> 
> 
> They want to set up a toll road here in Toronto, our biggest city, to help pay for the upkeep of the raised highway that's so old it's slowly falling down on its own. But most of the out-of-towners use that highway to get to the businesses downtown where they work.
Click to expand...

Hi Nitz, Toronto is one of my favorite places.


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> hi grandma
> thats a tv thing i could not get into i tryed but with hubbie chatting away in back round i think i watched 20mins of it all told lol


Tammi I have same problem why do they do that??? I tried to get even one night. Talk all rhough his football game, Kept telling me to be quite, though he would get the hint???? but no . Even told him why I was doing it, appartely his brain went into holding pattern as he was at it again.


----------



## PurpleFi

gag him hmm do more than that at times lol[/quote]

Mr P has now taken to keeping up a running commentary of everything that is on tv. Can you wonder I spend all my time here.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi grandma
> thats a tv thing i could not get into i tryed but with hubbie chatting away in back round i think i watched 20mins of it all told lol
> 
> 
> 
> No, me neither Tams, I to would have watched but hubs would have moaned all the time it was on!!!
Click to expand...

Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi grandma
> thats a tv thing i could not get into i tryed but with hubbie chatting away in back round i think i watched 20mins of it all told lol
> 
> 
> 
> If ypu get the chance to re-watch it, then I DO recomend it as I reccomend you GAG your DH... :?
Click to expand...

Thats what I did Jan !st. they had a full day of it, series !, Had to watch what I could,as I had seen it before.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple loved your boating picture and Girl Guide's uniform. I was a Senior Girl Scout here in the states till I was 18.Do the Guides still exist? I see Brownie troops for the younger girls, but don't see many Girl Scouts about until it is time to sell their cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> HYes the Guides and Brownies are alive and well in the UK. My daughters MIL was a senior commissioner until she retired last year.
Click to expand...

Did I tell you I was a pixie?


----------



## tammie52

theyarnlady said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi grandma
> thats a tv thing i could not get into i tryed but with hubbie chatting away in back round i think i watched 20mins of it all told lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tammi I have same problem why do they do that??? I tried to get even one night. Talk all rhough his football game, Kept telling me to be quite, though he would get the hint???? but no . Even told him why I was doing it, appartely his brain went into holding pattern as he was at it again.
Click to expand...

he he they just dont listen do they im glad mine goes to bed ow round 8.30 9 oclock as i get peace then lol


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother going there bonny lass. Knitting Queen has been on and apologised and she's been forgiven. see page 64, apart from that don't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture of me in uniform on page 56!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that this morning and about you climbing trees. You were very cute , and the uniforms look like our brownies and girl scouts uniforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same as ours, but we changed the scarf so it has a maple leaf on it (Canadian symbol)
Click to expand...

What did it have on it before Nitz????[/quote]

It was a plain yellow scarf.


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, Hi Pengy...All Tena's together...
> 
> Here we are again
> Happy as can be
> All good friends
> And jolly good company
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> awww thats nice
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi grandma
> thats a tv thing i could not get into i tryed but with hubbie chatting away in back round i think i watched 20mins of it all told lol
> 
> 
> 
> No, me neither Tams, I to would have watched but hubs would have moaned all the time it was on!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...
Click to expand...

Agree 100%


----------



## PurpleFi

Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...[/quote]

I don't think we'd ever get another tv. He still hasn't made his mind up about the one for the lounge and the extensions been finished for 6 months.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother going there bonny lass. Knitting Queen has been on and apologised and she's been forgiven. see page 64, apart from that don't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture of me in uniform on page 56!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that this morning and about you climbing trees. You were very cute , and the uniforms look like our brownies and girl scouts uniforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same as ours, but we changed the scarf so it has a maple leaf on it (Canadian symbol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did it have on it before Nitz????
Click to expand...

It was a plain yellow scarf.[/quote]

That was the same color as ours.


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> OK I've read page 64????Don't shout at me BUT what am I looking for? Don't forget I'va had a "biddy" afternoon...I like your have a great day, and I think Shand is kind...


Hi susan ... try page 68; either the page number is different over the pond or Yarni's fingers have slipped. But, I think, you have already read it and responded! Well done.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...


I don't think we'd ever get another tv. He still hasn't made his mind up about the one for the lounge and the extensions been finished for 6 months.[/quote]

Ah a man for all season, just like mine, if you can't beat the subject to death, then have the wife listen to it....


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi grandma
> thats a tv thing i could not get into i tryed but with hubbie chatting away in back round i think i watched 20mins of it all told lol
> 
> 
> 
> No, me neither Tams, I to would have watched but hubs would have moaned all the time it was on!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...
Click to expand...

you joking me ive a tv in bedroom if i go in there he,d come in there, its like the computer i only had one it was in kitchen so he bought me a laptop for living room now i have 3 laptops one in living room kitchen bedroom and 2 ipads i just cnt get away from him lol


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I've read page 64????Don't shout at me BUT what am I looking for? Don't forget I'va had a "biddy" afternoon...I like your have a great day, and I think Shand is kind...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi susan ... try page 68; either the page number is different over the pond or Yarni's fingers have slipped. But, I think, you have already read it and responded! Well done.
Click to expand...

Keep up Penngwin, we've got it all sorted.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...


There's a dongle you can get here that plugs into the USB on your computer that lets you play TV on your computer. I've got that downstairs. And if your harddrive is big enough, you can record the TV too.


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I've read page 64????Don't shout at me BUT what am I looking for? Don't forget I'va had a "biddy" afternoon...I like your have a great day, and I think Shand is kind...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi susan ... try page 68; either the page number is different over the pond or Yarni's fingers have slipped. But, I think, you have already read it and responded! Well done.
Click to expand...

Yeah Pengwin, I almost wrote pegnent?????
Did you see the two purple ladies we are being invaded here on the Tena Site no less.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I've read page 64????Don't shout at me BUT what am I looking for? Don't forget I'va had a "biddy" afternoon...I like your have a great day, and I think Shand is kind...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi susan ... try page 68; either the page number is different over the pond or Yarni's fingers have slipped. But, I think, you have already read it and responded! Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep up Penngwin, we've got it all sorted.
Click to expand...

Let's not be unkind to my Imperial Empress.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I've read page 64????Don't shout at me BUT what am I looking for? Don't forget I'va had a "biddy" afternoon...I like your have a great day, and I think Shand is kind...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi susan ... try page 68; either the page number is different over the pond or Yarni's fingers have slipped. But, I think, you have already read it and responded! Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep up Penngwin, we've got it all sorted.
Click to expand...

Thankyou for that Purple. I thought I was about to loose the will again. I've gone very peaceful sitting here. Infact I'm going to look for an avatar...I've felt such a calm come over me!!!!!


----------



## tammie52

he dont like the thought of me in another room gods knows how hes goin to manage the days im away in april did i tell you hes taking them days off so he can run me to and pick me up at airport if i go to george best one its 20mins in taxi other one is 45 mins on bus ut he wont hear of it


----------



## PurpleFi

Ah a man for all season, just like mine, if you can't beat the subject to death, then have the wife listen to it....[/quote]

Give me strength he's now arguing with the man on the news.


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> are there more now? When I last heard it was 6 booked together, then London Girl booked separately.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully 2 more when Sharon and Sophy know what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we're taking over the town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all dressed as nuns.
> Go to your meeting you will be late. xx
Click to expand...

Oh how sweet nunnies, with nuts,can't beat that.[/quote]

If we were three nuns, we could be nun of this, nun of that and nun of the other!


----------



## tammie52

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a dongle you can get here that plugs into the USB on your computer that lets you play TV on your computer. I've got that downstairs. And if your harddrive is big enough, you can record the TV too.
Click to expand...

must look in to that


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> he dont like the thought of me in another room gods knows how hes goin to manage the days im away in april did i tell you hes taking them days off so he can run me to and pick me up at airport if i go to george best one its 20mins in taxi other one is 45 mins on bus ut he wont hear of it


May the most of being chauffeured.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a dongle you can get here that plugs into the USB on your computer that lets you play TV on your computer. I've got that downstairs. And if your harddrive is big enough, you can record the TV too.
Click to expand...

Is it really called a dongle????or is that what you call it.


----------



## nitz8catz

tammie52 said:


> he dont like the thought of me in another room gods knows how hes goin to manage the days im away in april did i tell you hes taking them days off so he can run me to and pick me up at airport if i go to george best one its 20mins in taxi other one is 45 mins on bus ut he wont hear of it


Might be good for him to be alone for a few days, he'll appreciate you more.


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> he dont like the thought of me in another room gods knows how hes goin to manage the days im away in april did i tell you hes taking them days off so he can run me to and pick me up at airport if i go to george best one its 20mins in taxi other one is 45 mins on bus ut he wont hear of it


I can go down the shops, come back and he's never missed me


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi grandma
> thats a tv thing i could not get into i tryed but with hubbie chatting away in back round i think i watched 20mins of it all told lol
> 
> 
> 
> No, me neither Tams, I to would have watched but hubs would have moaned all the time it was on!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree 100%
Click to expand...

Trouble is, we've been glued together watching TV for 43 years and we both agree it feels weird not to be watching the same thing at the same time. Yeh we're both bonkers!!


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a dongle you can get here that plugs into the USB on your computer that lets you play TV on your computer. I've got that downstairs. And if your harddrive is big enough, you can record the TV too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it really called a dongle????or is that what you call it.
Click to expand...

A friend of mine has a dongle....I though she was being rude and had changed sex


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a dongle you can get here that plugs into the USB on your computer that lets you play TV on your computer. I've got that downstairs. And if your harddrive is big enough, you can record the TV too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it really called a dongle????or is that what you call it.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is a USB dongle, because it hangs outside of the computer. You can also get a video dongle that converts HDMI to VGA for older monitors. 
I'll stop, I can hear the eyes rolling from here. he he


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a dongle you can get here that plugs into the USB on your computer that lets you play TV on your computer. I've got that downstairs. And if your harddrive is big enough, you can record the TV too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must look in to that
Click to expand...

I read that as - if you hairdryer is big enough! Concerntrations going :-(


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a dongle you can get here that plugs into the USB on your computer that lets you play TV on your computer. I've got that downstairs. And if your harddrive is big enough, you can record the TV too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it really called a dongle????or is that what you call it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is a USB dongle, because it hangs outside of the computer. You can also get a video dongle that converts HDMI to VGA for older monitors.
> I'll stop, I can hear the eyes rolling from here. he he
Click to expand...

Rolling, mine have just dropped out!


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> are there more now? When I last heard it was 6 booked together, then London Girl booked separately.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully 2 more when Sharon and Sophy know what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we're taking over the town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all dressed as nuns.
> Go to your meeting you will be late. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how sweet nunnies, with nuts,can't beat that.
Click to expand...

If we were three nuns, we could be nun of this, nun of that and nun of the other![/quote]

OR nun eaters, nun smokers !!!!!


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he dont like the thought of me in another room gods knows how hes goin to manage the days im away in april did i tell you hes taking them days off so he can run me to and pick me up at airport if i go to george best one its 20mins in taxi other one is 45 mins on bus ut he wont hear of it
> 
> 
> 
> May the most of being chauffeured.
Click to expand...

mmm is that the name you call it id say smothered lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Is it really called a dongle????or is that what you call it.[/quote]

A friend of mine has a dongle....I though she was being rude and had changed sex[/quote]

You sound like me can't cope with these modern words


----------



## London Girl

tammie52 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi grandma
> thats a tv thing i could not get into i tryed but with hubbie chatting away in back round i think i watched 20mins of it all told lol
> 
> 
> 
> No, me neither Tams, I to would have watched but hubs would have moaned all the time it was on!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you joking me ive a tv in bedroom if i go in there he,d come in there, its like the computer i only had one it was in kitchen  so he bought me a laptop for living room now i have 3 laptops one in living room kitchen bedroom and 2 ipads i just cnt get away from him lol
Click to expand...

Yup!!


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> are there more now? When I last heard it was 6 booked together, then London Girl booked separately.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully 2 more when Sharon and Sophy know what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we're taking over the town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all dressed as nuns.
> Go to your meeting you will be late. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how sweet nunnies, with nuts,can't beat that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we were three nuns, we could be nun of this, nun of that and nun of the other!
Click to expand...

OR nun eaters, nun smokers !!!!![/quote]

ha ha were do you get them from lol


----------



## nitz8catz

tammie52 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a dongle you can get here that plugs into the USB on your computer that lets you play TV on your computer. I've got that downstairs. And if your harddrive is big enough, you can record the TV too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must look in to that
Click to expand...

This is the link to a Canadian source, but your tech stores should have something similar from a british manufacturer.
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/hauppauge-win-tv-hvr-usb-stick/10081833.aspx


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he dont like the thought of me in another room gods knows how hes goin to manage the days im away in april did i tell you hes taking them days off so he can run me to and pick me up at airport if i go to george best one its 20mins in taxi other one is 45 mins on bus ut he wont hear of it
> 
> 
> 
> May the most of being chauffeured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmm is that the name you call it id say smothered lol
Click to expand...

Never mind as long as you get to York and then you can run riot.


----------



## theyarnlady

I must comment on the Ten'a club house. Dues will be going up. 
We really have to get rid of the royal chair the crown is half off. 
Plus the olive green stripe chair and orange flowers sofa, just doesn't go with the purple walls.
We need to make room for Luvy,as she is in the middle of the room and always spining around trying to talk to all. 
Llinky we just have to get you off the couch, how about a recliner? The girls keep taking the cushions off to sit on when we have company any way.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Is it really called a dongle????or is that what you call it.


A friend of mine has a dongle....I though she was being rude and had changed sex[/quote]

You sound like me can't cope with these modern words[/quote]

oh ive had a dongle before but not for what grandms susan uses it for will check it out


----------



## PurpleFi

If we were three nuns, we could be nun of this, nun of that and nun of the other![/quote]

OR nun eaters, nun smokers !!!!![/quote]

ha ha were do you get them from lol[/quote]

Then there's always Bue Nun!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he dont like the thought of me in another room gods knows how hes goin to manage the days im away in april did i tell you hes taking them days off so he can run me to and pick me up at airport if i go to george best one its 20mins in taxi other one is 45 mins on bus ut he wont hear of it
> 
> 
> 
> May the most of being chauffeured.
Click to expand...

Yes! Lucky girl, mine would never even learn to drive!!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammie and LG....Your'e not playing the right game. You get yourself your own TV and recorder!!! THEN you can put on what you like and when you like. I'm sure that's what's kept our marriage alive hahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a dongle you can get here that plugs into the USB on your computer that lets you play TV on your computer. I've got that downstairs. And if your harddrive is big enough, you can record the TV too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it really called a dongle????or is that what you call it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is a USB dongle, because it hangs outside of the computer. You can also get a video dongle that converts HDMI to VGA for older monitors.
> I'll stop, I can hear the eyes rolling from here. he he
Click to expand...

 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> I must comment on the Ten'a club house. Dues will be going up.
> We really have to get rid of the royal chair the crown is half off.
> Plus the olive green stripe chair and orange flowers sofa, just doesn't go with the purple walls.
> We need to make room for Luvy,as she is in the middle of the room and always spining around trying to talk to all.
> Llinky we just have to get you off the couch, how about a recliner? The girls keep taking the cushions off to sit on when we have company any way.


I've already go a recliner!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> If we were three nuns, we could be nun of this, nun of that and nun of the other!


OR nun eaters, nun smokers !!!!![/quote]

ha ha were do you get them from lol[/quote]

Then there's always Bue Nun![/quote]

Sounds like Blue Nun would be appropriate about now.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he dont like the thought of me in another room gods knows how hes goin to manage the days im away in april did i tell you hes taking them days off so he can run me to and pick me up at airport if i go to george best one its 20mins in taxi other one is 45 mins on bus ut he wont hear of it
> 
> 
> 
> May the most of being chauffeured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmm is that the name you call it id say smothered lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind as long as you get to York and then you can run riot.
Click to expand...

thats true i bet you he rings or txts every 30mins i know what hes like lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening Londy. How you doing.


----------



## nitz8catz

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he dont like the thought of me in another room gods knows how hes goin to manage the days im away in april did i tell you hes taking them days off so he can run me to and pick me up at airport if i go to george best one its 20mins in taxi other one is 45 mins on bus ut he wont hear of it
> 
> 
> 
> May the most of being chauffeured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmm is that the name you call it id say smothered lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind as long as you get to York and then you can run riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats true i bet you he rings or txts every 30mins i know what hes like lol
Click to expand...

Put your phone on vibrate. That could be fun!


----------



## PurpleFi

Never mind as long as you get to York and then you can run riot.[/quote]

thats true i bet you he rings or txts every 30mins i know what hes like lol[/quote]

I will confiscate your phone!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Put your phone on vibrate. That could be fun![/quote]

Nice one Nitzi.


----------



## tammie52

and dont say switch phone off that will send him over board he gets really upset if he cnt get hold of me worse than a mother hen lol but theres a reason bit personal so i cnt go into detail


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really called a dongle????or is that what you call it.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has a dongle....I though she was being rude and had changed sex
Click to expand...

You sound like me can't cope with these modern words[/quote]

oh ive had a dongle before but not for what grandms susan uses it for will check it out[/quote]

you crack me up


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Never mind as long as you get to York and then you can run riot.


thats true i bet you he rings or txts every 30mins i know what hes like lol[/quote]

I will confiscate your phone!!!! :thumbup:[/quote]

you can have it lol


----------



## theyarnlady

with cushions on the floor, people are having a hard time getting up. Plus when we have visiter to the Tena club, its not nice to tell them to sit on floor cushions. McPasty you have left scuff marks on the wall from your rope repelling, so we will have to paint again and put up plastic or something.
Who broke Sharons cake and cupcale plates?
Speaking of that we only have two wine glasses left from the set. Purple we will not be buying any more wine in a box either, seem we only get to use one of the seven and those 6 diappear.
Also Judi you are suppose to clean up and lock up at night. Poor Linky has to come in in the morning and do all the work you left be hind.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sounds like Blue Nun would be appropriate about now. [/quote]

Haven't have that for over 40 years.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> If we were three nuns, we could be nun of this, nun of that and nun of the other!


OR nun eaters, nun smokers !!!!![/quote]

ha ha were do you get them from lol[/quote]

Then there's always Bue Nun![/quote]

Is that nun addictive?


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Need to go and powder my nose. Back in a minute.


Don't bend over and get the wrong cheek.


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he dont like the thought of me in another room gods knows how hes goin to manage the days im away in april did i tell you hes taking them days off so he can run me to and pick me up at airport if i go to george best one its 20mins in taxi other one is 45 mins on bus ut he wont hear of it
> 
> 
> 
> May the most of being chauffeured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmm is that the name you call it id say smothered lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind as long as you get to York and then you can run riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats true i bet you he rings or txts every 30mins i know what hes like lol
Click to expand...

He bloody won't in the night bonny lass hahahahahaha........ :roll:


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Sounds like Blue Nun would be appropriate about now.


Haven't have that for over 40 years.[/quote]

nor me thk it was in the 80s last time i had it


----------



## theyarnlady

DID YOU READ ME ABOUT THE TENA CLUB HOUSE OR DO I HAVE TO POST IT AGAIN.
We need a redo and new chairs too you people Purple you left a red wine stain on the orange sofa . susan please stoop leaving your hubbys tools here. I don't care if you have to hide them some where take them some place else.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we were three nuns, we could be nun of this, nun of that and nun of the other!
> 
> 
> 
> OR nun eaters, nun smokers !!!!!
Click to expand...

ha ha were do you get them from lol[/quote]

Then there's always Bue Nun![/quote]

Is that nun addictive?[/quote]

Could be, but it's white so I'll have to have Red Nun


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he dont like the thought of me in another room gods knows how hes goin to manage the days im away in april did i tell you hes taking them days off so he can run me to and pick me up at airport if i go to george best one its 20mins in taxi other one is 45 mins on bus ut he wont hear of it
> 
> 
> 
> May the most of being chauffeured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmm is that the name you call it id say smothered lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind as long as you get to York and then you can run riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats true i bet you he rings or txts every 30mins i know what hes like lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He bloody won't in the night bonny lass hahahahahaha........ :roll:
Click to expand...

he he no not at night he wont once i say im goin to bed hes ok lol


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> and dont say switch phone off that will send him over board he gets really upset if he cnt get hold of me worse than a mother hen lol but theres a reason bit personal so i cnt go into detail


AND you don't have to Tammie, I mean that!!! We all have our probs....... :thumbup: You can keep it on in the night if you want to. I'll lamp you, that's all. hahahaha...Seriously you keep it on if it makes him feel better..


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> DID YOU READ ME ABOUT THE TENA CLUB HOUSE OR DO I HAVE TO POST IT AGAIN.
> We need a redo and new chairs too you people Purple you left a red wine stain on the orange sofa . susan please stoop leaving your hubbys tools here. I don't care if you have to hide them some where take them some place else.


Yes Miss, I did read and reply. Please can I have a gold (purple) star for being the bestest!


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> DID YOU READ ME ABOUT THE TENA CLUB HOUSE OR DO I HAVE TO POST IT AGAIN.
> We need a redo and new chairs too you people Purple you left a red wine stain on the orange sofa . susan please stoop leaving your hubbys tools here. I don't care if you have to hide them some where take them some place else.


Sorry, hun, got stuck on "Nuns".
If we've still got an orange sofa, I think we should get rid of it, didn't orange sofas and rugs go out in the 80's?


----------



## theyarnlady

Pengwin stop leaveing all your crowns around we know you are an Empress. Tammi please sit down. Sharon you just have to stop cleaning and baking it does no good with the tena group.


----------



## PurpleFi

he he no not at night he wont once i say im goin to bed hes ok lol[/quote]

Just tell him you're going to bed at 2 pm :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

Do any of you read about what we have to do with the Tena club house?????


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and dont say switch phone off that will send him over board he gets really upset if he cnt get hold of me worse than a mother hen lol but theres a reason bit personal so i cnt go into detail
> 
> 
> 
> AND you don't have to Tammie, I mean that!!! We all have our probs....... :thumbup: You can keep it on in the night if you want to. I'll lamp you, that's all. hahahaha...Seriously you keep it on if it makes him feel better..
Click to expand...

no it will be ok night time thats why i dont want him taking the time off if hes at work he cnt txt /ring me lol


----------



## PurpleFi

If we've still got an orange sofa, I think we should get rid of it, didn't orange sofas and rugs go out in the 80's?[/quote]

I had orange curtains in the 70s!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

I AM REALLY ANGREY NOW, I WILLNOT BE RESPONSEABLE FOR THE CONDITION OF THE TENA CLUB HOUSE IF YOU PEOPLE DON'T READ WHAT I HAVE READ ABOUT IT......


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> DID YOU READ ME ABOUT THE TENA CLUB HOUSE OR DO I HAVE TO POST IT AGAIN.
> We need a redo and new chairs too you people Purple you left a red wine stain on the orange sofa . susan please stoop leaving your hubbys tools here. I don't care if you have to hide them some where take them some place else.


STOP YELLING AT ME.....I've read it and I think it's brilliant. I fancy a new 3 pc suite for the club....


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> he he no not at night he wont once i say im goin to bed hes ok lol


Just tell him you're going to bed at 2 pm :roll:[/quote]

ha ha he knows me lol


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> DID YOU READ ME ABOUT THE TENA CLUB HOUSE OR DO I HAVE TO POST IT AGAIN.
> We need a redo and new chairs too you people Purple you left a red wine stain on the orange sofa . susan please stoop leaving your hubbys tools here. I don't care if you have to hide them some where take them some place else.


Can I just sit on the floor with my legs stuck out, I'm too tired to sit properly.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Do any of you read about what we have to do with the Tena club house?????


YES ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Can I just sit on the floor with my legs stuck out, I'm too tired to sit properly. [/quote]

As long as you sit with decorum


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> If we've still got an orange sofa, I think we should get rid of it, didn't orange sofas and rugs go out in the 80's?


I had orange curtains in the 70s!!![/quote]

I had orange curtains, turquoise walls, a dark brown wooden ceiling and a red tile floor in the 80's. 
Either that or I had a minor brain wobble and thought that those colours are supposed to go together. :arrow:


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you read about what we have to do with the Tena club house?????
> 
> 
> 
> YES ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU READ ME ABOUT THE TENA CLUB HOUSE OR DO I HAVE TO POST IT AGAIN.
> We need a redo and new chairs too you people Purple you left a red wine stain on the orange sofa . susan please stoop leaving your hubbys tools here. I don't care if you have to hide them some where take them some place else.
> 
> 
> 
> STOP YELLING AT ME.....I've read it and I think it's brilliant. I fancy a new 3 pc suite for the club....
Click to expand...

Any colour as long as it's purple, or lilac, or mauve, or heather or violet.


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and dont say switch phone off that will send him over board he gets really upset if he cnt get hold of me worse than a mother hen lol but theres a reason bit personal so i cnt go into detail
> 
> 
> 
> AND you don't have to Tammie, I mean that!!! We all have our probs....... :thumbup: You can keep it on in the night if you want to. I'll lamp you, that's all. hahahaha...Seriously you keep it on if it makes him feel better..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it will be ok night time thats why i dont want him taking the time off if hes at work he cnt txt /ring me lol
Click to expand...

You should let him do what he wants to. That'll make him feel better.....


----------



## tammie52

brb smoke break


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Do any of you read about what we have to do with the Tena club house?????


Too tiered to work mum can I go back to sleep. zzzzzzz


----------



## PurpleFi

I had orange curtains in the 70s!!![/quote]

I had orange curtains, turquoise walls, a dark brown wooden ceiling and a red tile floor in the 80's. 
Either that or I had a minor brain wobble and thought that those colours are supposed to go together. :arrow:[/quote]

No wonder we wore dark glasses a lot


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> I AM REALLY ANGREY NOW, I WILLNOT BE RESPONSEABLE FOR THE CONDITION OF THE TENA CLUB HOUSE IF YOU PEOPLE DON'T READ WHAT I HAVE READ ABOUT IT......


IVE BLOODY READ ABOUT IT WOMAN AND WILL YOU STOP SHOUTING AT ME...I SAID IT WAS GOOD ARE YOU DEAF? :roll:


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I've read page 64????Don't shout at me BUT what am I looking for? Don't forget I'va had a "biddy" afternoon...I like your have a great day, and I think Shand is kind...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi susan ... try page 68; either the page number is different over the pond or Yarni's fingers have slipped. But, I think, you have already read it and responded! Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep up Penngwin, we've got it all sorted.
Click to expand...

I wrote that about half an hour ago. Been reading ever since. Wanted to respond to all but daren't because then I won't keep up.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU READ ME ABOUT THE TENA CLUB HOUSE OR DO I HAVE TO POST IT AGAIN.
> We need a redo and new chairs too you people Purple you left a red wine stain on the orange sofa . susan please stoop leaving your hubbys tools here. I don't care if you have to hide them some where take them some place else.
> 
> 
> 
> STOP YELLING AT ME.....I've read it and I think it's brilliant. I fancy a new 3 pc suite for the club....
Click to expand...

Leather please, so when it squeaks we can say it's the sofa


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he no not at night he wont once i say im goin to bed hes ok lol
> 
> 
> 
> Just tell him you're going to bed at 2 pm :roll:
Click to expand...

ha ha he knows me lol[/quote]

10pm for us Tammie? We've got chocs and crisps to get through....AND we'll lock the door?


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I've read page 64????Don't shout at me BUT what am I looking for? Don't forget I'va had a "biddy" afternoon...I like your have a great day, and I think Shand is kind...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi susan ... try page 68; either the page number is different over the pond or Yarni's fingers have slipped. But, I think, you have already read it and responded! Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep up Penngwin, we've got it all sorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrote that about half an hour ago. Been reading ever since. Wanted to respond to all but daren't because then I won't keep up.
Click to expand...

Best not to do catch up. Just join in the shouting match now.


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I've read page 64????Don't shout at me BUT what am I looking for? Don't forget I'va had a "biddy" afternoon...I like your have a great day, and I think Shand is kind...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi susan ... try page 68; either the page number is different over the pond or Yarni's fingers have slipped. But, I think, you have already read it and responded! Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep up Penngwin, we've got it all sorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's not be unkind to my Imperial Empress.
Click to expand...

Thank you my loyal subject. You must know that my computer is playing up and is working very slowly. Unkind to me - just think they were very upset over Knitting Queen


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> I AM REALLY ANGREY NOW, I WILLNOT BE RESPONSEABLE FOR THE CONDITION OF THE TENA CLUB HOUSE IF YOU PEOPLE DON'T READ WHAT I HAVE READ ABOUT IT......


Don't be angrey. We'll all help!


----------



## shand

son says a dongle can be very important at times , even if it is a dangly one . Im saying nomore hugs shand


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I AM REALLY ANGREY NOW, I WILLNOT BE RESPONSEABLE FOR THE CONDITION OF THE TENA CLUB HOUSE IF YOU PEOPLE DON'T READ WHAT I HAVE READ ABOUT IT......
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be angrey. We'll all help!
Click to expand...

But please can we do it quietly.


----------



## theyarnlady

I am now resigning as the head of the Loony toony Tena Club house. Youall take care of it.


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> son says a dongle can be very important at times , even if it is a dangly one . Im saying nomore hugs shand


Thank you for that profond comment Shand. I don;t think I;d know what to do with a dongle even if I had one! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

shand said:


> son says a dongle can be very important at times , even if it is a dangly one . Im saying nomore hugs shand


Just watch out when you squish your laptop and dongle back in the case. :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU READ ME ABOUT THE TENA CLUB HOUSE OR DO I HAVE TO POST IT AGAIN.
> We need a redo and new chairs too you people Purple you left a red wine stain on the orange sofa . susan please stoop leaving your hubbys tools here. I don't care if you have to hide them some where take them some place else.
> 
> 
> 
> STOP YELLING AT ME.....I've read it and I think it's brilliant. I fancy a new 3 pc suite for the club....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leather please, so when it squeaks we can say it's the sofa
Click to expand...

Yes I like leather....


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> I am now resigning as the head of the Loony toony Tena Club house. Youall take care of it.


Can't we just pitch a tent. After all I was in the Brownies and Guides and got my Campers badge. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Nun's Bun's funs, muns, luns, guns, tons, all togehter now.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> I am now resigning as the head of the Loony toony Tena Club house. Youall take care of it.


Come have fun with us Yarni, the clubhouse will still be standing. 
Do you want coffee or Blue Nun?


----------



## theyarnlady

Everone has gone it is quite here I can now get a post in edge wise. Ha ha ha,


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Nun's Bun's funs, muns, luns, guns, tons, all togehter now.


To what tune?????????


----------



## theyarnlady

I now have blue buns.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Everone has gone it is quite here I can now get a post in edge wise. Ha ha ha,


But probably not for long.


----------



## theyarnlady

I am having fun by myself thank you.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> I now have blue buns.


Are they cold???????


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> I now have blue buns.


Should I ask how that happened? No, don't answer!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> I now have blue buns.


Too much information!


----------



## theyarnlady

I just saw a flying squrriel.


----------



## grandma susan

I have been trying to change my avatar for about an hour now and never got to it yet. I see moving threads haven't made a bit of difference to our intelligences!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> I just saw a flying squrriel.


In January! In Wisconsin!
Is that the same as "when pigs fly?"


----------



## theyarnlady

I am going to sit in my chair here and just pout, you all are just mean. Making fun of my behind, but it's all behind me know.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nun's Bun's funs, muns, luns, guns, tons, all togehter now.
> 
> 
> 
> To what tune?????????
Click to expand...

I've got an advert for Looney Tunes. That sounds appropriate.


----------



## theyarnlady

I like my marbles I have been playing all by myself all day.


----------



## shand

I will help with the club house as long as every think is in pink or purple I do have a reputation to keep up you know hugs Shand


----------



## theyarnlady

A car went buy and ran over my marbles.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to sit in my chair here and just pout, you all are just mean. Making fun of my behind, but it's all behind me know.


I remember that line from a movie "The Gumball Ralley", the italian driver snapped off the rear view mirror from the windshield and said
"What is behind me, does not matter."


----------



## theyarnlady

The sun has made an a per ance to day.


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> I will help with the club house as long as every think is in pink or purple I do have a reputation to keep up you know hugs Shand


With you on the purple.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> I just saw a flying squrriel.


where was it flying to????? I'm serious now...Honest. There really isn't such an animal as flying squirrels are there? Ours jump from tree to tree but don't fly. Are you serious. I am NOT taking the mickey Pam, I really mean it...Seriously...Do your squirrels have wings?


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> A car went buy and ran over my marbles.


Was there much damage?
Can we still play Jacks?


----------



## theyarnlady

Shake your marbles, and they roll, 
roll roll roll your marble gentel on floor 
merry merry merry now I have no more.


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> I must comment on the Ten'a club house. Dues will be going up.
> We really have to get rid of the royal chair the crown is half off.
> Plus the olive green stripe chair and orange flowers sofa, just doesn't go with the purple walls.
> We need to make room for Luvy,as she is in the middle of the room and always spining around trying to talk to all.
> Llinky we just have to get you off the couch, how about a recliner? The girls keep taking the cushions off to sit on when we have company any way.


The Empress is happy to have a stressless chair and a foot rest.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a flying squrriel.
> 
> 
> 
> where was it flying to????? I'm serious now...Honest. There really isn't such an animal as flying squirrels are there? Ours jump from tree to tree but don't fly. Are you serious. I am NOT taking the mickey Pam, I really mean it...Seriously...Do your squirrels have wings?
Click to expand...

Naw, just flaps between the front legs and the back legs.


----------



## tammie52

shand said:


> I will help with the club house as long as every think is in pink or purple I do have a reputation to keep up you know hugs Shand


im with you pink or purple lol


----------



## grandma susan

shand said:


> I will help with the club house as long as every think is in pink or purple I do have a reputation to keep up you know hugs Shand


AW not another purple person. Dear Lord no!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

where was it flying to????? I'm serious now...Honest. There really isn't such an animal as flying squirrels are there? Ours jump from tree to tree but don't fly. Are you serious. I am NOT taking the mickey Pam, I really mean it...Seriously...Do your squirrels have wings?[/quote]

Yes there is such a thing as a flying squirrel. It has a membrane between front and back legs which opens when it jumps from a tree and helps it to glide.


----------



## theyarnlady

moam mon mon I just saw a pony, stump stump stump I just had a bump on the road of life. He step on me and now I am free.


----------



## theyarnlady

What what is someone posting to me?? IICAN'T HEAR YOU......


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will help with the club house as long as every think is in pink or purple I do have a reputation to keep up you know hugs Shand
> 
> 
> 
> AW not another purple person. Dear Lord no!!!!
Click to expand...

i love purple to didnt you see pics of my bedroom lol


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> If we were three nuns, we could be nun of this, nun of that and nun of the other!


OR nun eaters, nun smokers !!!!![/quote]

ha ha were do you get them from lol[/quote]

Then there's always Bue Nun![/quote]

You're whining again.


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will help with the club house as long as every think is in pink or purple I do have a reputation to keep up you know hugs Shand
> 
> 
> 
> AW not another purple person. Dear Lord no!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i love purple to didnt you see pics of my bedroom lol
Click to expand...

My bedroom is purple too and my craft room and nearly all the clothes in my wardrobe.


----------



## tammie52

theyarnlady said:


> What what is someone posting to me?? IICAN'T HEAR YOU......


put your listening ears on then. hubbie often tells me that lol


----------



## theyarnlady

I am here you are there, marble are ever where.
Purple herrrrre purple everwhere. Now I know what happen to the six baxes of wine..


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will help with the club house as long as every think is in pink or purple I do have a reputation to keep up you know hugs Shand
> 
> 
> 
> AW not another purple person. Dear Lord no!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i love purple to didnt you see pics of my bedroom lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bedroom is purple too and my craft room and nearly all the clothes in my wardrobe.
Click to expand...

 oh i wouldnt doubt that lol


----------



## theyarnlady

No chairs the floor are there, the walls are gone and my ears are on.


----------



## theyarnlady

Did you ever stop to think I haven't.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> No chairs the floor are there, the walls are gone and my ears are on.


Should we pad the walls???????


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh what fun it is to ride in a roller skate parade.


----------



## PENGWIN

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he dont like the thought of me in another room gods knows how hes goin to manage the days im away in april did i tell you hes taking them days off so he can run me to and pick me up at airport if i go to george best one its 20mins in taxi other one is 45 mins on bus ut he wont hear of it
> 
> 
> 
> May the most of being chauffeured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmm is that the name you call it id say smothered lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind as long as you get to York and then you can run riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats true i bet you he rings or txts every 30mins i know what hes like lol
Click to expand...

We can take it in turns to answer him.


----------



## PurpleFi

You're whining again.[/quote]

Of course. On purely medical grounds


----------



## tammie52

theyarnlady said:


> Did you ever stop to think I haven't.


if i stop ill not get started again so no is the answer to that one lol


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what fun it is to ride in a roller skate parade.


Please can I get my roller skates on now?


----------



## theyarnlady

I am heare I am there I am ever where.


----------



## tammie52

PENGWIN said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he dont like the thought of me in another room gods knows how hes goin to manage the days im away in april did i tell you hes taking them days off so he can run me to and pick me up at airport if i go to george best one its 20mins in taxi other one is 45 mins on bus ut he wont hear of it
> 
> 
> 
> May the most of being chauffeured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmm is that the name you call it id say smothered lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind as long as you get to York and then you can run riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats true i bet you he rings or txts every 30mins i know what hes like lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can take it in turns to answer him.
Click to expand...

 you can answer him all you like i wont be lol he will get the hint then if not tough


----------



## theyarnlady

Join the fun and have a nun, buns are nice put on ice.


----------



## theyarnlady

we will be a hundred you know I am saying so.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what fun it is to ride in a roller skate parade.
> 
> 
> 
> Please can I get my roller skates on now?
Click to expand...

NO LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

Should we pad the walls???????[/quote]

In purple padding


----------



## theyarnlady

Whats up there I don't care whats down there who can see what a we we will be.


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what fun it is to ride in a roller skate parade.
> 
> 
> 
> Please can I get my roller skates on now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO LOL
Click to expand...

But I've been very good and my knee is better. Pleeeeeeese


----------



## theyarnlady

Growing old is not crack up to what they say it would.


----------



## shand

can we have a purple flying squirel in the club house please hugs shand


----------



## theyarnlady

bound bounds bounds what a ounce to bounds around here.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what fun it is to ride in a roller skate parade.
> 
> 
> 
> Please can I get my roller skates on now?
Click to expand...

Do what you like...I'm passed it..


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> If we've still got an orange sofa, I think we should get rid of it, didn't orange sofas and rugs go out in the 80's?


I had orange curtains in the 70s!!![/quote]

Orange and lime are back full time. M&S is full of retro stuff.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what fun it is to ride in a roller skate parade.
> 
> 
> 
> Please can I get my roller skates on now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I've been very good and my knee is better. Pleeeeeeese
Click to expand...

 I SAID NO AND NO IT IS thats what my mother always told me when i said please lol


----------



## theyarnlady

I can see but can you see the floor is fall out on me. Wine everone?????


----------



## PENGWIN

My puter is taking about 30 secs to react to anything. I am so struggling to read and keep up.


----------



## tammie52

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we've still got an orange sofa, I think we should get rid of it, didn't orange sofas and rugs go out in the 80's?
> 
> 
> 
> I had orange curtains in the 70s!!!
Click to expand...

Orange and lime are back full time. M&S is full of retro stuff.[/quote]
dont talk orange the guy facing me here has a bright orange bathroom and i mean bright ud need sunglasses to go in there and hes not young hes in his 40s lol


----------



## theyarnlady

See what you all have done to me my marble lost, and now I am down to three.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Growing old is not crack up to what they say it would.


YARNI??????? Are you trying to get to 100?? You are aren't you???????


----------



## grandma susan

I've got 4 pm's give me 2mins...


----------



## tammie52

guy across from me has a orange bathroom and i mean bright orange ud need sunglasses to go in there lol


----------



## PENGWIN

shand said:


> I will help with the club house as long as every think is in pink or purple I do have a reputation to keep up you know hugs Shand


Pink and purple = what is wrong with sage green and lavender


----------



## PurpleFi

I've just fallen off the roller coaster. Going to get into my pjs. Might get back later if you haven't romped on too far. Love and hugs xx


----------



## grandma susan

YARNI?????? You haven't answered me about the squirrels and I still haven't see pm's yet...


----------



## PurpleFi

Pink and purple = what is wrong with sage green and lavender[/quote]

Anything that goes with purple is fine.


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will help with the club house as long as every think is in pink or purple I do have a reputation to keep up you know hugs Shand
> 
> 
> 
> AW not another purple person. Dear Lord no!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i love purple to didnt you see pics of my bedroom lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bedroom is purple too and my craft room and nearly all the clothes in my wardrobe.
Click to expand...

So common


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> I've just fallen off the roller coaster. Going to get into my pjs. Might get back later if you haven't romped on too far. Love and hugs xx


bye purple take care xx


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Pink and purple = what is wrong with sage green and lavender


Anything that goes with purple is fine.[/quote]

used to have a sage green kitchen my gemma hated it


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> A car went buy and ran over my marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> Was there much damage?
> Can we still play Jacks?
Click to expand...

Used to love playing Jacks. In fact bought a set last year.


----------



## grandma susan

Girls...I'm going to get my bottle now......I'll answer pm's then I'm out of here. I've done NOTHING tonight...and enjoyed the tenor club hahahaha x


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh Tammi dear
I have postie ears
their just not clear 
I have nuts in my ears.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Girls...I'm going to get my bottle now......I'll answer pm's then I'm out of here. I've done NOTHING tonight...and enjoyed the tenor club hahahaha x


night night im off two goin up to see shirley hubbie goin to bed soon thank god night all xx


----------



## theyarnlady

perhaps you should rest purple prehaps you should should read pms susan.
all of it is perhaps by chance.


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> erm 10 pages in an hour???!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother going there bonny lass. Knitting Queen has been on and apologised and she's been forgiven. see page 64, apart from that don't bother.
Click to expand...

ok going to look at 64


----------



## mumtoSophy

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> erm 10 pages in an hour???!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother going there bonny lass. Knitting Queen has been on and apologised and she's been forgiven. see page 64, apart from that don't bother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok going to look at 64
Click to expand...

oh haha it's my mad moggie!


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok so now we're in the90's! I'm NOT catching up!! :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

See you sharon night....I hope you have a good night Bye Pam..


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to pick Sophy up from school and you yak 10 pages! well I'm now going to take her to pointe class so please feel free to add another 10 pages!! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, Want the last one in the Quality Stree box I saved it for you. xx How's the traffic lights?
Click to expand...

only if it's strawberry, orange or soft caramel :XD:


----------



## PENGWIN

mumtoSophy said:


> ok so now we're in the90's! I'm NOT catching up!! :shock:


I've spent the last hour (with a faulty laptop) doing catch up and, as usual, by the time I arrive, everyone has gone. But having said all that - HELLO.


----------



## nitz8catz

Flying squirrel to the rescue!!


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok so now we're in the90's! I'm NOT catching up!! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent the last hour (with a faulty laptop) doing catch up and, as usual, by the time I arrive, everyone has gone. But having said all that - HELLO.
Click to expand...

HELLO


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> Flying squirrel to the rescue!!


Yeah Nitz, just what I need. Nuts to you


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok so now we're in the90's! I'm NOT catching up!! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent the last hour (with a faulty laptop) doing catch up and, as usual, by the time I arrive, everyone has gone. But having said all that - HELLO.
Click to expand...

Oh dear empress not you not a faulty to. Hello


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flying squirrel to the rescue!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Nitz, just what I need. Nuts to you
Click to expand...

     :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to pick Sophy up from school and you yak 10 pages! well I'm now going to take her to pointe class so please feel free to add another 10 pages!! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, Want the last one in the Quality Stree box I saved it for you. xx How's the traffic lights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if it's strawberry, orange or soft caramel :XD:
Click to expand...

Oh see you are ready on to the chocolates. Are you having them tonight???


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, Want the last one in the Quality Stree box I saved it for you. xx How's the traffic lights?
> 
> 
> 
> only if it's strawberry, orange or soft caramel :XD:
Click to expand...

I just finished a chocolate with french vanilla, yummmm


----------



## theyarnlady

Gee it seem quit calm here tonight. Why is that??? I wonder.


----------



## PENGWIN

Wow I'm here. So guess I have to think of someting to say. 'think, think, think';

How's this for job's worth - tonight's news was telling the story of a 91 year old man who used to be pilot (flying spitfires) in the Battle of Britain. He visited an aircraft musuem and asked whether he could sit in the cockpit for old times sake. He was told, definitely, not as it was against health and safety. Bet he wasn't told that during the war. Another museum contacted him and invited him to sit in their spitfire.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, Want the last one in the Quality Stree box I saved it for you. xx How's the traffic lights?
> 
> 
> 
> only if it's strawberry, orange or soft caramel :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just finished a chocolate with french vanilla, yummmm
Click to expand...

Now that sounds really good to me right now and I don't know why????? :roll: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> Wow I'm here. So guess I have to think of someting to say. 'think, think, think';
> 
> How's this for job's worth - tonight's news was telling the story of a 91 year old man who used to be pilot (flying spitfires) in the Battle of Britain. He visited an aircraft musuem and asked whether he could sit in the cockpit for old times sake. He was told, definitely, not as it was against health and safety. Bet he wasn't told that during the war. Another museum contacted him and invited him to sit in their spitfire.


You have to be kidding, he is 90 years old what more could happen to him in his lifetime???????


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> Wow I'm here. So guess I have to think of someting to say. 'think, think, think';
> 
> How's this for job's worth - tonight's news was telling the story of a 91 year old man who used to be pilot (flying spitfires) in the Battle of Britain. He visited an aircraft musuem and asked whether he could sit in the cockpit for old times sake. He was told, definitely, not as it was against health and safety. Bet he wasn't told that during the war. Another museum contacted him and invited him to sit in their spitfire.


Why should you be thinking, I have not thouk all night here. :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> Wow I'm here. So guess I have to think of someting to say. 'think, think, think';
> 
> How's this for job's worth - tonight's news was telling the story of a 91 year old man who used to be pilot (flying spitfires) in the Battle of Britain. He visited an aircraft musuem and asked whether he could sit in the cockpit for old times sake. He was told, definitely, not as it was against health and safety. Bet he wasn't told that during the war. Another museum contacted him and invited him to sit in their spitfire.


Good for the other museum. And I hope they took photos that they can use for publicity. And that they mention the name of the other museum that wouldn't let him.


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I'm here. So guess I have to think of someting to say. 'think, think, think';
> 
> How's this for job's worth - tonight's news was telling the story of a 91 year old man who used to be pilot (flying spitfires) in the Battle of Britain. He visited an aircraft musuem and asked whether he could sit in the cockpit for old times sake. He was told, definitely, not as it was against health and safety. Bet he wasn't told that during the war. Another museum contacted him and invited him to sit in their spitfire.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be kidding, he is 90 years old what more could happen to him in his lifetime???????
Click to expand...

Guest that explains just what life has become.


----------



## mumtoSophy

you lot are going to have to stop talking about chocolate 

I am OFF chocolate and cakes and biscits 

I put my trousers on today and bent over and the button popped at the front and i split a bit at the back 

so NO MORE CHOCOLATE for a few weeks!! just until my clothes fit me again!!


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I'm here. So guess I have to think of someting to say. 'think, think, think';
> 
> How's this for job's worth - tonight's news was telling the story of a 91 year old man who used to be pilot (flying spitfires) in the Battle of Britain. He visited an aircraft musuem and asked whether he could sit in the cockpit for old times sake. He was told, definitely, not as it was against health and safety. Bet he wasn't told that during the war. Another museum contacted him and invited him to sit in their spitfire.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the other museum. And I hope they took photos that they can use for publicity. And that they mention the name of the other museum that wouldn't let him.
Click to expand...

We have a military museum in Oshawa at the airport that is run by volunteers. All of the volunteers are vets. They keep all the equipment in working order and bring it out for parades and museum days. And they get to ride on and drive what they worked on.


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I'm here. So guess I have to think of someting to say. 'think, think, think';
> 
> How's this for job's worth - tonight's news was telling the story of a 91 year old man who used to be pilot (flying spitfires) in the Battle of Britain. He visited an aircraft musuem and asked whether he could sit in the cockpit for old times sake. He was told, definitely, not as it was against health and safety. Bet he wasn't told that during the war. Another museum contacted him and invited him to sit in their spitfire.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the other museum. And I hope they took photos that they can use for publicity. And that they mention the name of the other museum that wouldn't let him.
Click to expand...

All have been named.


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> you lot are going to have to stop talking about chocolate
> 
> I am OFF chocolate and cakes and biscits
> 
> I put my trousers on today and bent over and the button popped at the front and i split a bit at the back
> 
> so NO MORE CHOCOLATE for a few weeks!! just until my clothes fit me again!!


Oh no I am so sorry I can't stop laughing.


----------



## theyarnlady

My Dad went on the freedom flight to Washington to see the world war two monument. He was so happy it was a honor for all the men who fought in world war two. He will be 94 at the end of this month. I am so proud of him and that he was able to go.


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lot are going to have to stop talking about chocolate
> 
> I am OFF chocolate and cakes and biscits
> 
> I put my trousers on today and bent over and the button popped at the front and i split a bit at the back
> 
> so NO MORE CHOCOLATE for a few weeks!! just until my clothes fit me again!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I am so sorry I can't stop laughing.
Click to expand...

I'm NOT happy with myself!! 

but ye it was funny :XD:


----------



## shand

Goodnight to those who are leaving us and hello to those who are joining us and I love the squirrel hugs Shand


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> you lot are going to have to stop talking about chocolate
> 
> I am OFF chocolate and cakes and biscits
> 
> I put my trousers on today and bent over and the button popped at the front and i split a bit at the back
> 
> so NO MORE CHOCOLATE for a few weeks!! just until my clothes fit me again!!


My pants are all stretchy so I don't do that anymore


----------



## nitz8catz

shand said:


> Goodnight to those who are leaving us and hello to those who are joining us and I love the squirrel hugs Shand


Thank you


----------



## mumtoSophy

nitz8catz said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lot are going to have to stop talking about chocolate
> 
> I am OFF chocolate and cakes and biscits
> 
> I put my trousers on today and bent over and the button popped at the front and i split a bit at the back
> 
> so NO MORE CHOCOLATE for a few weeks!! just until my clothes fit me again!!
> 
> 
> 
> My pants are all stretchy so I don't do that anymore
Click to expand...

I refuse to buy a bigger size!!!!!!!!!!!!
i have stretchy ones on when I'm doing my cleaning but take them off and put my jeans or combats on when I go out :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lot are going to have to stop talking about chocolate
> 
> I am OFF chocolate and cakes and biscits
> 
> I put my trousers on today and bent over and the button popped at the front and i split a bit at the back
> 
> so NO MORE CHOCOLATE for a few weeks!! just until my clothes fit me again!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I am so sorry I can't stop laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm NOT happy with myself!!
> 
> but ye it was funny :XD:
Click to expand...

I am so sorry I contibute to your pants probelm by sending you all that chocolate.


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lot are going to have to stop talking about chocolate
> 
> I am OFF chocolate and cakes and biscits
> 
> I put my trousers on today and bent over and the button popped at the front and i split a bit at the back
> 
> so NO MORE CHOCOLATE for a few weeks!! just until my clothes fit me again!!
> 
> 
> 
> My pants are all stretchy so I don't do that anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to buy a bigger size!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i have stretchy ones on when I'm doing my cleaning but take them off and put my jeans or combats on when I go out :XD:
Click to expand...

Oh dear you have to put your combats on you are ready to do war in the figh to fit those pants girl.


----------



## theyarnlady

shand said:


> Goodnight to those who are leaving us and hello to those who are joining us and I love the squirrel hugs Shand


she only put it there as I went off the marbles tonight and she was hoping it would have a calming affect on me. :XD: :XD:


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> My Dad went on the freedom flight to Washington to see the world war two monument. He was so happy it was a honor for all the men who fought in world war two. He will be 94 at the end of this month. I am so proud of him and that he was able to go.


Well done Mr Yarni.

I used to live near to East Anglia and there are/or used to be several American air bases in that area and, of course,during the war there were many airfields positioned there. There is an American cemetery near to Cambridge (the University town famous for the boat race) and it is quite awe inspiriting to see the rows of white crosses).

Used to go to dances (when a lot lot younger) at one of the air bases - just think I could have ended up marrying an American and been an neighbour to any one of you.

My father was in the RAF during WWII but nothing as glam as a pilot but flew in unarmed planes throwing supplies to the Chindits (I certainly can't spell that one). Purple's father was a pilot but I will let her tell her own story.

A lot of people have done a lot for this world - you have to ask whether it was all worth it!


----------



## theyarnlady

Nitz your having the same weather pattern as we are having down here. Isn't it crazy??? We had two days of 50's last week, more like spring than winter, and had three deers grazing across the creek, they usually are in the woods this time of year.


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad went on the freedom flight to Washington to see the world war two monument. He was so happy it was a honor for all the men who fought in world war two. He will be 94 at the end of this month. I am so proud of him and that he was able to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Mr Yarni.
> 
> I used to live near to East Anglia and there are/or used to be several American air bases in that area and, of course,during the war there were many airfields positioned there. There is an American cemetery near to Cambridge (the University town famous for the boat race) and it is quite awe inspiriting to see the rows of white crosses).
> 
> Used to go to dances (when a lot lot younger) at one of the air bases - just think I could have ended up marrying an American and been an neighbour to any one of you.
> 
> My father was in the RAF during WWII but nothing as glam as a pilot but flew in unarmed planes throwing supplies to the Chindits (I certainly can't spell that one). Purple's father was a pilot but I will let her tell her own story.
> 
> A lot of people have done a lot for this world - you have to ask whether it was all worth it!
Click to expand...

Gee I wish you had married a n American wouldn't we have had fun if we were near each other. Ah but I am sure you got the right one. :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Nitz your having the same weather pattern as we are having down here. Isn't it crazy??? We had two days of 50's last week, more like spring than winter, and had three deers grazing across the creek, they usually are in the woods this time of year.


I had a young rabbit go running in front of my car this morning. Usually they are in the back yard eating the seeds that fall out of the bird feeders but there is so much accessible grass at the moment. He was across the road.


----------



## PENGWIN

I'm off now. Nitey nite.... Nos da. Cariad Pengwin xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lot are going to have to stop talking about chocolate
> 
> I am OFF chocolate and cakes and biscits
> 
> I put my trousers on today and bent over and the button popped at the front and i split a bit at the back
> 
> so NO MORE CHOCOLATE for a few weeks!! just until my clothes fit me again!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I am so sorry I can't stop laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm NOT happy with myself!!
> 
> but ye it was funny :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry I contibute to your pants probelm by sending you all that chocolate.
Click to expand...

yaaaaaaaaassssssss it's all YOUR fault hahaha I'm blaming YOU!! :XD: :XD:

it's not MY fault!! :XD: :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

PENGWIN said:


> I'm off now. Nitey nite.... Nos da. Cariad Pengwin xx


nite nos das :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lot are going to have to stop talking about chocolate
> 
> I am OFF chocolate and cakes and biscits
> 
> I put my trousers on today and bent over and the button popped at the front and i split a bit at the back
> 
> so NO MORE CHOCOLATE for a few weeks!! just until my clothes fit me again!!
> 
> 
> 
> My pants are all stretchy so I don't do that anymore
Click to expand...

I think I am beyond stretchy .
and Sharon I can't beleive you willnot have a bit of chocolate it's not like you and you must keep you strength up. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off now. Nitey nite.... Nos da. Cariad Pengwin xx
> 
> 
> 
> nite nos das :XD:
Click to expand...

nite Pengwin


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lot are going to have to stop talking about chocolate
> 
> I am OFF chocolate and cakes and biscits
> 
> I put my trousers on today and bent over and the button popped at the front and i split a bit at the back
> 
> so NO MORE CHOCOLATE for a few weeks!! just until my clothes fit me again!!
> 
> 
> 
> My pants are all stretchy so I don't do that anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I am beyond stretchy .
> and Sharon I can't beleive you willnot have a bit of chocolate it's not like you and you must keep you strength up. :shock:
Click to expand...

I'm going to cut down I think! to cut out chocolate is just a bit drastic! my body might go into shock!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## mumtoSophy

I need to knit something.........

don't know what tho!

something baby because a few friends are having babies soon


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nitz your having the same weather pattern as we are having down here. Isn't it crazy??? We had two days of 50's last week, more like spring than winter, and had three deers grazing across the creek, they usually are in the woods this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a young rabbit go running in front of my car this morning. Usually they are in the back yard eating the seeds that fall out of the bird feeders but there is so much accessible grass at the moment. He was across the road.
Click to expand...

Isn't just crazy, I read how you said Alaska was under so much snow. Bill said the squrriels here were starting to mate. I don't know if that is early or what. But it seem strange.


----------



## mumtoSophy

going to look for a pattern 


might take me a wee while


I have one or 2 to choose from!


back soon!! xx


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> I need to knit something.........
> 
> don't know what tho!
> 
> something baby because a few friends are having babies soon


Ah are you going to post it?? Did you see Nitz's shawl and hat and little surprise jacket???


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nitz your having the same weather pattern as we are having down here. Isn't it crazy??? We had two days of 50's last week, more like spring than winter, and had three deers grazing across the creek, they usually are in the woods this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a young rabbit go running in front of my car this morning. Usually they are in the back yard eating the seeds that fall out of the bird feeders but there is so much accessible grass at the moment. He was across the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't just crazy, I read how you said Alaska was under so much snow. Bill said the squrriels here were starting to mate. I don't know if that is early or what. But it seem strange.
Click to expand...

Hope we don't end up with snow in June!


----------



## theyarnlady

Nitz's what time do you go home? You are an hour a head of me aren't you????


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Nitz's what time do you go home? You are an hour a head of me aren't you????


I go home at 4:00pm EST. 
I'm going to CROCHET yipee, yahoo, <doing cartwheels>


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hi Judi, and June...I'm calming down on here because DH has got me cross AGAIN... hahahahha....Thank goodness I;m going out. He's ordered a skip for the rubble out the front that the digging of the porch foundations will need. WELL, 1, we haven't got the porch yet, it's getting made. 2, DS will go mad with his dad digging,which he hasn't started yet! and medically can't do. 3. we haven't got the bricks to build the bottom of the porch yet, 4. It's coming this afternoon. God, knows where it's going to stand...This is HIM thinking for himself. I tell you, he's dangerous... Oh I am annoyed ...I wish ?I could put the clock back 2 yrs ago when he went to work and I stayed at home.


Is this what I have to look forward to??????????? I don't know if we will survive, thank good for knitting & quilting :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

Omg, 30 pagers during my night, wish I had been there :-(


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Judi, and June...I'm calming down on here because DH has got me cross AGAIN... hahahahha....Thank goodness I;m going out. He's ordered a skip for the rubble out the front that the digging of the porch foundations will need. WELL, 1, we haven't got the porch yet, it's getting made. 2, DS will go mad with his dad digging,which he hasn't started yet! and medically can't do. 3. we haven't got the bricks to build the bottom of the porch yet, 4. It's coming this afternoon. God, knows where it's going to stand...This is HIM thinking for himself. I tell you, he's dangerous... Oh I am annoyed ...I wish ?I could put the clock back 2 yrs ago when he went to work and I stayed at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what I have to look forward to??????????? I don't know if we will survive, thank good for knitting & quilting :mrgreen: :XD:
Click to expand...

Sign him up for a hobby now, so when he retires he'll have something to do.


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> Nitz's what time do you go home? You are an hour a head of me aren't you????


Aaaaahhhhhh ........ Theyarnlady is back ........ Good morning Pam, howare you today? I love your avatar xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> Omg, 30 pagers during my night, wish I had been there :-(


Yeah, that's about right. I figured 50 pages every 24 hours. We'll be on a new thread in no time at all.
Morning Xiang.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nitz's what time do you go home? You are an hour a head of me aren't you????
> 
> 
> 
> I go home at 4:00pm EST.
> I'm going to CROCHET yipee, yahoo, <doing cartwheels>
Click to expand...

Oh i know you are going to have fun but please don't stay up all night like you did the other night. I am really happy though for you just crochet your little heart out. i am so glad Linky posted it for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Nanimal

PurpleV said:


> To all my special friends around the world. This is the best place to make connection.
> Thank you all for your friendship.
> PurpleV


Hey there, Purple V...I've been a member here since Dec. 14, and everyone has been absolutely wonderful. I love it here. HUGS


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Judi, and June...I'm calming down on here because DH has got me cross AGAIN... hahahahha....Thank goodness I;m going out. He's ordered a skip for the rubble out the front that the digging of the porch foundations will need. WELL, 1, we haven't got the porch yet, it's getting made. 2, DS will go mad with his dad digging,which he hasn't started yet! and medically can't do. 3. we haven't got the bricks to build the bottom of the porch yet, 4. It's coming this afternoon. God, knows where it's going to stand...This is HIM thinking for himself. I tell you, he's dangerous... Oh I am annoyed ...I wish ?I could put the clock back 2 yrs ago when he went to work and I stayed at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what I have to look forward to??????????? I don't know if we will survive, thank good for knitting & quilting :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sign him up for a hobby now, so when he retires he'll have something to do.
Click to expand...

Nah, he has his bike, will hopefully join up with the eulyssies (spelling?) group - riders over 50 - & go on trips with them. He is also a gamer, so I will more likely to be getting cross with him for sitting on his butt playing games!!!!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nitz's what time do you go home? You are an hour a head of me aren't you????
> 
> 
> 
> I go home at 4:00pm EST.
> I'm going to CROCHET yipee, yahoo, <doing cartwheels>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i know you are going to have fun but please don't stay up all night like you did the other night. I am really happy though for you just crochet your little heart out. i am so glad Linky posted it for you. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm so glad Linky posted that :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> Omg, 30 pagers during my night, wish I had been there :-(


Oh but look at it this way, you will have agood time reading it, I know i do in the morning after you and who ever else is there reading yours.
Hi Judi, are you going to do anything to day to cause trouble ???? or remain dull and normal??? I can't see that happening


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to knit something.........
> 
> don't know what tho!
> 
> something baby because a few friends are having babies soon
> 
> 
> 
> Ah are you going to post it?? Did you see Nitz's shawl and hat and little surprise jacket???
Click to expand...

yes it was lovely!!


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Judi, and June...I'm calming down on here because DH has got me cross AGAIN... hahahahha....Thank goodness I;m going out. He's ordered a skip for the rubble out the front that the digging of the porch foundations will need. WELL, 1, we haven't got the porch yet, it's getting made. 2, DS will go mad with his dad digging,which he hasn't started yet! and medically can't do. 3. we haven't got the bricks to build the bottom of the porch yet, 4. It's coming this afternoon. God, knows where it's going to stand...This is HIM thinking for himself. I tell you, he's dangerous... Oh I am annoyed ...I wish ?I could put the clock back 2 yrs ago when he went to work and I stayed at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what I have to look forward to??????????? I don't know if we will survive, thank good for knitting & quilting :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sign him up for a hobby now, so when he retires he'll have something to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, he has his bike, will hopefully join up with the eulyssies (spelling?) group - riders over 50 - & go on trips with them. He is also a gamer, so I will more likely to be getting cross with him for sitting on his butt playing games!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Get him a Wii. They have the exercise attachments. He can play with the grandkids.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nitz's what time do you go home? You are an hour a head of me aren't you????
> 
> 
> 
> I go home at 4:00pm EST.
> I'm going to CROCHET yipee, yahoo, <doing cartwheels>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i know you are going to have fun but please don't stay up all night like you did the other night. I am really happy though for you just crochet your little heart out. i am so glad Linky posted it for you. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm so glad Linky posted that :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

What was it that made it so easy for you? i know you said something about your hand being injuried.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, 30 pagers during my night, wish I had been there :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's about right. I figured 50 pages every 24 hours. We'll be on a new thread in no time at all.
> Morning Xiang.
Click to expand...

Morning Nitzi, what are you going to crochet when you get home, I haven't done catch up yet, miss chatting if I do that :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nitz your having the same weather pattern as we are having down here. Isn't it crazy??? We had two days of 50's last week, more like spring than winter, and had three deers grazing across the creek, they usually are in the woods this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a young rabbit go running in front of my car this morning. Usually they are in the back yard eating the seeds that fall out of the bird feeders but there is so much accessible grass at the moment. He was across the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't just crazy, I read how you said Alaska was under so much snow. Bill said the squrriels here were starting to mate. I don't know if that is early or what. But it seem strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope we don't end up with snow in June!
Click to expand...

Oh that has happen here before, didn't stay long but was strange .Went to a dance that night, and came out a few hours later and it was snowing had about 3 inches.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nitz's what time do you go home? You are an hour a head of me aren't you????
> 
> 
> 
> I go home at 4:00pm EST.
> I'm going to CROCHET yipee, yahoo, <doing cartwheels>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i know you are going to have fun but please don't stay up all night like you did the other night. I am really happy though for you just crochet your little heart out. i am so glad Linky posted it for you. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm so glad Linky posted that :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it that made it so easy for you? i know you said something about your hand being injuried.
Click to expand...

I did something to my wrist when I had the car crash and it over calcified. Then the muscle rubbed on that. But it was a muscle that I usually only used when I crocheted. After a couple of rows the muscle would hurt so much that I couldn't move my thumb.
It's 4:02 and I'm out of here. Wish me luck, but I so see this crochet happening.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Judi, and June...I'm calming down on here because DH has got me cross AGAIN... hahahahha....Thank goodness I;m going out. He's ordered a skip for the rubble out the front that the digging of the porch foundations will need. WELL, 1, we haven't got the porch yet, it's getting made. 2, DS will go mad with his dad digging,which he hasn't started yet! and medically can't do. 3. we haven't got the bricks to build the bottom of the porch yet, 4. It's coming this afternoon. God, knows where it's going to stand...This is HIM thinking for himself. I tell you, he's dangerous... Oh I am annoyed ...I wish ?I could put the clock back 2 yrs ago when he went to work and I stayed at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what I have to look forward to??????????? I don't know if we will survive, thank good for knitting & quilting :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sign him up for a hobby now, so when he retires he'll have something to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, he has his bike, will hopefully join up with the eulyssies (spelling?) group - riders over 50 - & go on trips with them. He is also a gamer, so I will more likely to be getting cross with him for sitting on his butt playing games!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get him a Wii. They have the exercise attachments. He can play with the grandkids.
Click to expand...

Oh but Nitz then he will never leave home, and Judi will be up the walls, just like i am. Best to find him something out doors. Keep telling my hubby he should get a part time job, maybe as a greeter at wally world. :XD:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Judi, and June...I'm calming down on here because DH has got me cross AGAIN... hahahahha....Thank goodness I;m going out. He's ordered a skip for the rubble out the front that the digging of the porch foundations will need. WELL, 1, we haven't got the porch yet, it's getting made. 2, DS will go mad with his dad digging,which he hasn't started yet! and medically can't do. 3. we haven't got the bricks to build the bottom of the porch yet, 4. It's coming this afternoon. God, knows where it's going to stand...This is HIM thinking for himself. I tell you, he's dangerous... Oh I am annoyed ...I wish ?I could put the clock back 2 yrs ago when he went to work and I stayed at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what I have to look forward to??????????? I don't know if we will survive, thank good for knitting & quilting :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sign him up for a hobby now, so when he retires he'll have something to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, he has his bike, will hopefully join up with the eulyssies (spelling?) group - riders over 50 - & go on trips with them. He is also a gamer, so I will more likely to be getting cross with him for sitting on his butt playing games!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get him a Wii. They have the exercise attachments. He can play with the grandkids.
Click to expand...

We have one of those, but he plays shoot em up & car racing games on the Sony. I shouldn't rubbish him too much, he does get out in the yard & do stuff sometimes ...... Might be different when he finishes work, he has made some rumblings about that haha


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I'm going to see if I can do this pattern 

have fun and see you on the other side of 100!! xx


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to knit something.........
> 
> don't know what tho!
> 
> something baby because a few friends are having babies soon
> 
> 
> 
> Ah are you going to post it?? Did you see Nitz's shawl and hat and little surprise jacket???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it was lovely!!
Click to expand...

Did you find the pattern you wanted to try??


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> ok I'm going to see if I can do this pattern
> 
> have fun and see you on the other side of 100!! xx


Nite Elf see you tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nitz's what time do you go home? You are an hour a head of me aren't you????
> 
> 
> 
> I go home at 4:00pm EST.
> I'm going to CROCHET yipee, yahoo, <doing cartwheels>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i know you are going to have fun but please don't stay up all night like you did the other night. I am really happy though for you just crochet your little heart out. i am so glad Linky posted it for you. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm so glad Linky posted that :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it that made it so easy for you? i know you said something about your hand being injuried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did something to my wrist when I had the car crash and it over calcified. Then the muscle rubbed on that. But it was a muscle that I usually only used when I crocheted. After a couple of rows the muscle would hurt so much that I couldn't move my thumb.
> It's 4:02 and I'm out of here. Wish me luck, but I so see this crochet happening.
Click to expand...

Oh Nitz's so sorry but am glad you have a chance to do it now. have a safe drive home and nice night.


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Judi, and June...I'm calming down on here because DH has got me cross AGAIN... hahahahha....Thank goodness I;m going out. He's ordered a skip for the rubble out the front that the digging of the porch foundations will need. WELL, 1, we haven't got the porch yet, it's getting made. 2, DS will go mad with his dad digging,which he hasn't started yet! and medically can't do. 3. we haven't got the bricks to build the bottom of the porch yet, 4. It's coming this afternoon. God, knows where it's going to stand...This is HIM thinking for himself. I tell you, he's dangerous... Oh I am annoyed ...I wish ?I could put the clock back 2 yrs ago when he went to work and I stayed at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what I have to look forward to??????????? I don't know if we will survive, thank good for knitting & quilting :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sign him up for a hobby now, so when he retires he'll have something to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, he has his bike, will hopefully join up with the eulyssies (spelling?) group - riders over 50 - & go on trips with them. He is also a gamer, so I will more likely to be getting cross with him for sitting on his butt playing games!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get him a Wii. They have the exercise attachments. He can play with the grandkids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh but Nitz then he will never leave home, and Judi will be up the walls, just like i am. Best to find him something out doors. Keep telling my hubby he should get a part time job, maybe as a greeter at wally world. :XD:
Click to expand...

I don't think our shops have a position like that, but he would probably tell them to go home instead hahaha.

No, I am being a little mean, he is usuall quite good, but I do get cross with him sometimes :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

Judi I hate to chat a bit and run but need to get supper started will try to get on later and maybe we can chat.


----------



## Xiang

It's 4:02 and I'm out of here. Wish me luck, but I so see this crochet happening.   [/quote]

Oh Nitz's so sorry but am glad you have a chance to do it now. have a safe drive home and nice night.[/quote]

Drive safely, & I do hope the crocheting goes well xx


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> Judi I hate to chat a bit and run but need to get supper started will try to get on later and maybe we can chat.


Ok bye Pam. I will do catch up now :roll: :lol:


----------



## shand

you have to give them something to build , it dosnt matter what it is as long as it happens in the garage, then keep supplying cups of tea and bics. you can keep them out ther for 2 or3 hours at a timeif you are lucky hugs shand.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahah


What's with all the hahahahahahahahah![/quote]

Got sick of the smiley faces, there is only a small selection


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> you have to give them something to build , it dosnt matter what it is as long as it happens in the garage, then keep supplying cups of tea and bics. you can keep them out ther for 2 or3 hours at a timeif you are lucky hugs shand.


I'll have him out digging the yard, in preparation for the gardens I want to build. I used to do all of that, but can't do it any more :-( , so have to behave & get him to do it :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hey, what's going on? I haven't had an email notification of posts since page 36??? I thought you'd all run away :x


We play hide & seek sometimes :roll: :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> maybe 100////// the skip has just landed. I've suggested he go and buy some bricks....I wash my hands of this...So, I've just phoned a roofer to come and put a tile back on the roof...(without permission). I'm chewed because DS is going to go crazy about dad digging foundations. AND he's just finished my staircase, so that will get all dirty now...CALM? Oh I'm calm, I'll murder the bugger...


I keep getting told that the punishment for murder is shorter than the length of a regular marriage (don't take into account the fly by night marriages :shock: ).


----------



## patrican

Must be the time for dh's to go feral. My turn to in the "Ggrrr!!!" zone! Mine got cranky this morning and huffy because would you believe.....he couldn't find any undies in his drawer!!!! They were there......he just couldn't find 'em! I told him his mummy died a very long time ago (he is over 60!). 

So my dd has just arrived and we are going on a mad dash to the hills and a big national park so she can do a first find geocache. Just the thing to get the irrits out of the system. 

I see you've all had a lot to say overnight - it's a record I think.......35 pages :shock: 

Bye all, have fun :lol:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Any body want to share my SKIP?????


I'll just send the rubbish from my shed over ....... We will be getting a skip on the next long weekend, to clear the yard & get rid of some more junk around the place


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> Must be the time for dh's to go feral. My turn to in the "Ggrrr!!!" zone! Mine got cranky this morning and huffy because would you believe.....he couldn't find any undies in his drawer!!!! They were there......he just couldn't find 'em! I told him his mummy died a very long time ago (he is over 60!).
> 
> So my dd has just arrived and we are going on a mad dash to the hills and a big national park so she can do a first find geocache. Just the thing to get the irrits out of the system.
> 
> I see you've all had a lot to say overnight - it's a record I think.......35 pages :shock:
> 
> Bye all, have fun :lol:


Bye Anne, I have the GK's today .... Making choc crackles ....... Have fun xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning Xiang, evening Shand. How are you? xx


----------



## shand

All fine here , just hadgood news from my DD she had her yearly appraisal at work today and pased with flying colours,as I knew she would,so we are all happy all round hugs Shand


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> All fine here , just hadgood news from my DD she had her yearly appraisal at work today and pased with flying colours,as I knew she would,so we are all happy all round hugs Shand


Oh that's good. What does she do?


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kq when she pm me, said she had 50 head of cows, and a man had came in to help her during the day.
> Egads ladies how do we tell her how to connect 235 squares of knitting for afgan?????
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the easiest way to join them would be to crocket them together. This will give a bit of a ridge at the join but she could make a feature of it or use it the other way up.
Click to expand...






IDK if this link worked but this lady is really good .. i watch her show on saturdays to try to learn stuff


----------



## SallyAnn

PurpleV said:


> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are


They are beautiful, PurpleV! What a great job! I, too, am thankful for friends here on KP. I'm in awe of some of you that make such gorgeous things.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kq when she pm me, said she had 50 head of cows, and a man had came in to help her during the day.
> Egads ladies how do we tell her how to connect 235 squares of knitting for afgan?????
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the easiest way to join them would be to crocket them together. This will give a bit of a ridge at the join but she could make a feature of it or use it the other way up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK if this link worked but this lady is really good .. i watch her show on saturdays to try to learn stuff
Click to expand...

Hi Angela, That looks really interesting, I have saved it. Thanks x


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got squirrels too.
> 
> 
> 
> better than crabs.
Click to expand...

 :?: :?: :?: :shock:


----------



## linkan

ok i can see it .. but i hope it will let you guys pull it up  
She is fantastic at joining and she has even showed how to cut knitted work ..... yea i know , i was yelling at the TV dont do it !! but she did it and it worked , mine would unravel and be a nightmare haha ... 

hope this helps kq.


----------



## shand

Is choc crackles the same as choc crunchies, I dont have any GK not for want of trying but no luck but all the family love choc crunchies so I make loads of them hugs Shand


----------



## PurpleFi

SallyAnn said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I have finished the socks that I started ages ago.
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> They are beautiful, PurpleV! What a great job! I, too, am thankful for friends here on KP. I'm in awe of some of you that make such gorgeous things.
Click to expand...

Thank you SallyAnn. I only just started knitting socks this year. I found a really good tutorial and just followed it. It was surprisingly easy. There are some really lovely people on KP and I have found really special group here. Happy knitting.


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kq when she pm me, said she had 50 head of cows, and a man had came in to help her during the day.
> Egads ladies how do we tell her how to connect 235 squares of knitting for afgan?????
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the easiest way to join them would be to crocket them together. This will give a bit of a ridge at the join but she could make a feature of it or use it the other way up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK if this link worked but this lady is really good .. i watch her show on saturdays to try to learn stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Angela, That looks really interesting, I have saved it. Thanks x
Click to expand...

hi ..  everyone left me again lol ... none of them fed me , but hey beggars cant be choosers LOL Binky brought me another stopper for my pandora bracelet and Mom and Dad brought me the correct tongs for a teflon pan LOL !!! we just talked about that too !! how weird ... so i got prezzies too on DD's bday lol . she is off shopping with my other DD Julez  gotta spend that birthday money fast before it burns up her wallet lol ..


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got squirrels too.
> 
> 
> 
> better than crabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :?: :?: :?: :shock:
Click to expand...

Hahaha, you sound on good form. Have you had agood sleep?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU READ ME ABOUT THE TENA CLUB HOUSE OR DO I HAVE TO POST IT AGAIN.
> We need a redo and new chairs too you people Purple you left a red wine stain on the orange sofa . susan please stoop leaving your hubbys tools here. I don't care if you have to hide them some where take them some place else.
> 
> 
> 
> STOP YELLING AT ME.....I've read it and I think it's brilliant. I fancy a new 3 pc suite for the club....
Click to expand...

She's very strict, isn't she?!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> Can I just sit on the floor with my legs stuck out, I'm too tired to sit properly.


As long as you sit with decorum[/quote]

I'm sitting with decushion behind my back!


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening Londy, How are you?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> I had orange curtains in the 70s!!!


I had orange curtains, turquoise walls, a dark brown wooden ceiling and a red tile floor in the 80's. 
Either that or I had a minor brain wobble and thought that those colours are supposed to go together. :arrow:[/quote]

No wonder we wore dark glasses a lot[/quote]

Snortle!!


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> Kq when she pm me, said she had 50 head of cows, and a man had came in to help her during the day.
> Egads ladies how do we tell her how to connect 235 squares of knitting for afgan?????


Lay them out on a table (or a sheet on th floor) arrange in order she likes, then crochet together, using either a complementary yarn, or a contrasting one xx


----------



## London Girl

Goodnight girlies, I'm off up the hill to bedfordshire XXXX :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Goodnight girlies, I'm off up the hill to bedfordshire XXXX :thumbup:


Night Londy Sleep well xx


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kq when she pm me, said she had 50 head of cows, and a man had came in to help her during the day.
> Egads ladies how do we tell her how to connect 235 squares of knitting for afgan?????
> 
> 
> 
> Lay them out on a table (or a sheet on th floor) arrange in order she likes, then crochet together, using either a complementary yarn, or a contrasting one xx
Click to expand...

I say have a knitting and crochet party and hand them out and let everyone help her join them together !! otherwise what a headache , not my favorite part to do , its right up there with weaving in the ends LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kq when she pm me, said she had 50 head of cows, and a man had came in to help her during the day.
> Egads ladies how do we tell her how to connect 235 squares of knitting for afgan?????
> 
> 
> 
> Lay them out on a table (or a sheet on th floor) arrange in order she likes, then crochet together, using either a complementary yarn, or a contrasting one xx
Click to expand...

Hi Xiang, That's just what I said, Been doing some colour therapy tonight, seeing specialist tomorrow. Hope they let me get back on my roller skates.


----------



## PurpleFi

I say have a knitting and crochet party and hand them out and let everyone help her join them together !! otherwise what a headache , not my favorite part to do , its right up there with weaving in the ends LOL[/quote]

Weaving! Just done that on my stripey socks


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kq when she pm me, said she had 50 head of cows, and a man had came in to help her during the day.
> Egads ladies how do we tell her how to connect 235 squares of knitting for afgan?????
> 
> 
> 
> Lay them out on a table (or a sheet on th floor) arrange in order she likes, then crochet together, using either a complementary yarn, or a contrasting one xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Xiang, That's just what I said, Been doing some colour therapy tonight, seeing specialist tomorrow. Hope they let me get back on my roller skates.
Click to expand...

Purple purple purple ..... i love ya deary , but dat aint happenin :|


----------



## shand

my DD works for an international bank. dont know where she gets the brains from not from me thats for sure . hugs shand


----------



## PurpleFi

Hope they let me get back on my roller skates.[/quote]

Purple purple purple ..... i love ya deary , but dat aint happenin :|[/quote]

Wanna bet!


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> I say have a knitting and crochet party and hand them out and let everyone help her join them together !! otherwise what a headache , not my favorite part to do , its right up there with weaving in the ends LOL


Weaving! Just done that on my stripey socks[/quote]

I think its got something to do with , when i am done with something i want it to be finished already , i dont want to have to go back and weave in the ends or sew it together .... and the funny part is i do it every time ... i tell myself nah i wont weave in as i go its no biggie ... then i get done and i look at it and go " CRAP on TOAST .... i did it again !"


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> my DD works for an international bank. dont know where she gets the brains from not from me thats for sure . hugs shand


Sounds very high powered, She has done well.


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Hope they let me get back on my roller skates.


Purple purple purple ..... i love ya deary , but dat aint happenin :|[/quote]

Wanna bet![/quote]

Stick some flowers in those suckers they are wall art !!! LOL


----------



## linkan

You wont find me bowling or arm wrestling when my Op is over so me thinky you no skatey ......


Ok i havent done those things for 5 years now but still ....


----------



## PurpleFi

I think its got something to do with , when i am done with something i want it to be finished already , i dont want to have to go back and weave in the ends or sew it together .... and the funny part is i do it every time ... i tell myself nah i wont weave in as i go its no biggie ... then i get done and i look at it and go " CRAP on TOAST .... i did it again !"[/quote]

You just have to keep telling yourself that the finish is as important as the knitting. Of course if you knit socks in just one colour, there is no sewing up. Just sewing in the yarn at the beginning and end.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> You wont find me bowling or arm wrestling when my Op is over so me thinky you no skatey ......


I'm going bowling next week. I shall specifically ask my specialist if I can roller skate,


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> I think its got something to do with , when i am done with something i want it to be finished already , i dont want to have to go back and weave in the ends or sew it together .... and the funny part is i do it every time ... i tell myself nah i wont weave in as i go its no biggie ... then i get done and i look at it and go " CRAP on TOAST .... i did it again !"


You just have to keep telling yourself that the finish is as important as the knitting. Of course if you knit socks in just one colour, there is no sewing up. Just sewing in the yarn at the beginning and end.[/quote]

I know lol ... i do take as much care with that part as i do with the rest , but it may also have alot to do with most of my stuff being finished around 4 am and im good and tired and wanna be done HAHAHA


----------



## linkan

haha i just said this in my head 


Linky thinky you no skatey  said that thirty times real fast ... it loses ALL meaning !!


----------



## PurpleFi

I know lol ... i do take as much care with that part as i do with the rest , but it may also have alot to do with most of my stuff being finished around 4 am and im good and tired and wanna be done HAHAHA [/quote]

Don't do it when you're tired.


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> I know lol ... i do take as much care with that part as i do with the rest , but it may also have alot to do with most of my stuff being finished around 4 am and im good and tired and wanna be done HAHAHA


Don't do it when you're tired.[/quote]

Hello .. my name is Angela , have we met ??

lol


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say have a knitting and crochet party and hand them out and let everyone help her join them together !! otherwise what a headache , not my favorite part to do , its right up there with weaving in the ends LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Weaving! Just done that on my stripey socks
Click to expand...

I think its got something to do with , when i am done with something i want it to be finished already , i dont want to have to go back and weave in the ends or sew it together .... and the funny part is i do it every time ... i tell myself nah i wont weave in as i go its no biggie ... then i get done and i look at it and go " CRAP on TOAST .... i did it again !"[/quote]

That is why I use circular needles - no seams at at all, except for maybe sleeve seams. I dont usually have any ends to weave in, I do that as I go :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> haha i just said this in my head
> 
> Linky thinky you no skatey  said that thirty times real fast ... it loses ALL meaning !!


Sounds very funny. Something out of Hong Kong Fuey


----------



## PurpleFi

That is why I use circular needles - no seams at at all, except for maybe sleeve seams. I dont usually have any ends to weave in, I do that as I go :thumbup:[/quote]

Haven't used circulars much but I am on my aran jacket.


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say have a knitting and crochet party and hand them out and let everyone help her join them together !! otherwise what a headache , not my favorite part to do , its right up there with weaving in the ends LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Weaving! Just done that on my stripey socks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think its got something to do with , when i am done with something i want it to be finished already , i dont want to have to go back and weave in the ends or sew it together .... and the funny part is i do it every time ... i tell myself nah i wont weave in as i go its no biggie ... then i get done and i look at it and go " CRAP on TOAST .... i did it again !"
Click to expand...

That is why I use circular needles - no seams at at all, except for maybe sleeve seams. I dont usually have any ends to weave in, I do that as I go :thumbup:[/quote]

I need to stop listening to me and do it as i go too LOL  Hi Momma J


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kq when she pm me, said she had 50 head of cows, and a man had came in to help her during the day.
> Egads ladies how do we tell her how to connect 235 squares of knitting for afgan?????
> 
> 
> 
> Lay them out on a table (or a sheet on th floor) arrange in order she likes, then crochet together, using either a complementary yarn, or a contrasting one xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Xiang, That's just what I said, Been doing some colour therapy tonight, seeing specialist tomorrow. Hope they let me get back on my roller skates.
Click to expand...

Wonderful, great minds think alike, or are we kindred spirits xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know lol ... i do take as much care with that part as i do with the rest , but it may also have alot to do with most of my stuff being finished around 4 am and im good and tired and wanna be done HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it when you're tired.
Click to expand...

Hello .. my name is Angela , have we met ??

lol[/quote]

Who? :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Xiang, That's just what I said, Been doing some colour therapy tonight, seeing specialist tomorrow. Hope they let me get back on my roller skates.[/quote]

Wonderful, great minds think alike, or are we kindred spirits xx[/quote]

I am sure we are. xx


----------



## linkan

I am only gonna stay a minute as DH is gonna be home soon and i want a nap  

We got a TV in my sewing room now ... its great to fall asleep in front of LOL


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know lol ... i do take as much care with that part as i do with the rest , but it may also have alot to do with most of my stuff being finished around 4 am and im good and tired and wanna be done HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it when you're tired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello .. my name is Angela , have we met ??
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

Who? :roll:[/quote]

Confusious say .... Yoooooooou know


----------



## linkan

Im practicing with my tunisian hook so i thought i might let that sit in my lap during my nap


----------



## PurpleFi

Confusious say .... Yoooooooou know [/quote]

Ah U NO HOO


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Im practicing with my tunisian hook so i thought i might let that sit in my lap during my nap


Now that is something I've not looked at, just seen some finished work.


----------



## Xiang

That is why I use circular needles - no seams at at all, except for maybe sleeve seams. I dont usually have any ends to weave in, I do that as I go :thumbup:[/quote]

I need to stop listening to me and do it as i go too LOL  Hi Momma J [/quote]

Hi Ange, mum taught me about the ends, but the circulars ....... I decided I hated sewing things together, unless absolutely unavoidable ..... & there are some of those. With the blankets ...... Mum used to begin each square onto the previous one, so she didn't need to sew them together either. She was a very clever lady :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I am only gonna stay a minute as DH is gonna be home soon and i want a nap
> 
> We got a TV in my sewing room now ... its great to fall asleep in front of LOL


Sounds as if you've got your sewing room sorted.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im practicing with my tunisian hook so i thought i might let that sit in my lap during my nap
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is something I've not looked at, just seen some finished work.
Click to expand...

How much difference is there in the Tunisian hook?


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im practicing with my tunisian hook so i thought i might let that sit in my lap during my nap
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is something I've not looked at, just seen some finished work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much difference is there in the Tunisian hook?
Click to expand...

It's long like a knitting needle with a normal hook on the end.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed now as it's nearly 11 pm. Have a good day Judi. Love and hugs PV xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> That is why I use circular needles - no seams at at all, except for maybe sleeve seams. I dont usually have any ends to weave in, I do that as I go :thumbup:


Haven't used circulars much but I am on my aran jacket.[/quote]

I love them, the straights are too difficult for me to manage & I get tangled with the DPN's xx


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to bed now as it's nearly 11 pm. Have a good day Judi. Love and hugs PV xxxx


And goodnight Shand and good evening Angela. Love and hugs xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am only gonna stay a minute as DH is gonna be home soon and i want a nap
> 
> We got a TV in my sewing room now ... its great to fall asleep in front of LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as if you've got your sewing room sorted.
Click to expand...

nah needs new drywall DD destroyed it with GLUE .. glued pictures to the walls lol and crystals and you name it holes in walls ... so new drywall some lilac or lavendar paint and some shelves and tables and a new rolly chair ... me thinks me wish list is a tad bit long LOL ...

yea it is functional and cozy for now


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im practicing with my tunisian hook so i thought i might let that sit in my lap during my nap
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is something I've not looked at, just seen some finished work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much difference is there in the Tunisian hook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's long like a knitting needle with a normal hook on the end.
Click to expand...

what she said lol ... good night Purple Sleep well


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to bed now as it's nearly 11 pm. Have a good day Judi. Love and hugs PV xxxx


Night Purple, hope the aches are gone tomorrow xx

Ange, I have to make tracks too. Am picking up 3 of my GK's & I need to do some shopping first, so will hopefully get some chat time later xx

Pam, hope I haven't posted too much, but something's need answering xx


----------



## linkan

Chat away it is a chat room


----------



## linkan

see ya later have fun with the GK's


----------



## Xiang

How much difference is there in the Tunisian hook?[/quote]

It's long like a knitting needle with a normal hook on the end.[/quote]

what she said lol ... good night Purple Sleep well [/quote]

Get some practice with the hook Ange, I have to go & pick up some kids , for an eventful day of cooking with kids ........ Sounds like a good name for a show :lol:

Bye for now CD HAHAHA (get your brain in gear) xoxo


----------



## shand

Its late and what few brain cells I have got have given up on me . who is Angela , and are we painting in purple night night everyone love and hugs for tonight Shand


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> Its late and what few brain cells I have got have given up on me . who is Angela , and are we painting in purple night night everyone love and hugs for tonight Shand


Night Shand, just concentrate on the names showing, the rest will come later :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll:


----------



## linkan

shand said:


> Its late and what few brain cells I have got have given up on me . who is Angela , and are we painting in purple night night everyone love and hugs for tonight Shand


Me , I am Angela  The infamous and elusive linky


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96915-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

